# Snuff - What's in your nose?



## DanR

Since we have a "tonight's smokes" thread, I thought we probably needed a dry snuff thread too, especially with the recent influx of snuffers that have come out of hiding.

Anyway, tell us what your snuffing at the moment.

Today was McChrystals Hopfen Snuff for me. I love the raw hops in this one. It reminds me of brew day! (yes, there are beer hops in this snuff)


----------



## karatekyle

Awesome idea Dan. I like it! I'll be sending some McChrystal's (thanks again Mike!) in here in a bit. Not sure what McC's this is, original maybe? Amazing. Menthol and flowers, I love it.


----------



## DanR

I saw your sample pack (nice!), and that looked like McChrystal Original and Genuine - O&G for short. It's one of my regulars.


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> I saw your sample pack (nice!), and that looked like McChrystal Original and Genuine - O&G for short. It's one of my regulars.


Yep! Says "The original and genuine" on the tin. Didn't realize this was the stuff I hear all the raving about. Now I understand the fuss, this snuff is fantastic.


----------



## Garin

Oh I can't wait to try the O&G. My order from England has not arrived yet. However, I *did* find a local B&M tobacconist in Calgary who stocks a couple of different tins of snuff! Currently I'm enjoying a McChrystal SP. I overdid it a bit this time, and it's like MEGA citrus. Still, it's quite pleasant after the first few seconds of burn. 

I really do like this snuff. It's no substitute for a good pipe, I don't think, but at a current -19C (66 F) I'd rather have a snuff than venture outside for a pipe. I honestly worry about cracking the briar.


----------



## keen smoke

O&G is top stuff; always have some around and open. Tonight, however, I've been enjoying some Wilsons of Sharrow Apricot alongside my pipe smoking. Lovely.


----------



## DanR

No pipe for me tonight. It's my son's birthday and my brother in law was over to visit (first time we've seen him this year), so I've been busy socializing with the non-smokers. So, I've been snuffing instead... I switched over to Wilsons of Sharrow Tom Buck. I really like the strong bergamot in that one. If you like earl grey tea, get some Tom Buck!

Garin, -19C sounds miserable. I am so sorry!


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> If you like earl grey tea, get some Tom Buck!


Mmm, that sounds wonderful. I love Earl Grey.


----------



## kneepa

Nice thread...I've been snuffin Toque Spanish Gem tonight...A very smooth blend, dunno how I would explain it ...maybe...honey , vanilla . It's something that should be on everyones next snuff order. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Nachman

You can assume I am snuffing Navy Plain as that is what I use 95% of the time (buy it by the case). I have about sixty snuffs, But Navy Plain give me the nicotine I need. If I am snuffing for flavour, I usually use a schmalzler. For years I snuffed menthols and SPs, but now I use "old man" snuff.


----------



## karatekyle

Having a bit of O&G with my coffee. I think more of this will be my next order. Awesome snuff.


----------



## BrewShooter

MAN, you guys are mentioning a lot of snuffs that are in my latest order. Anyway, I tend to snuff on the weekdays, mostly in the AM, and smoke the pipes on the weekends. My last snuff was yesterday, a bit of the first snuff I bought, the Garrett Sweet & Mild. I enjoy it quite a bit, but for me it packs a fair amount of nicotine. Hmm, about to have my morning coffee, perhaps a little of the Toque Natural Toast is in order...


----------



## DanR

BrewShooter said:


> MAN, you guys are mentioning a lot of snuffs that are in my latest order. Anyway, I tend to snuff on the weekdays, mostly in the AM, and smoke the pipes on the weekends. My last snuff was yesterday, a bit of the first snuff I bought, the Garrett Sweet & Mild. I enjoy it quite a bit, but for me it packs a fair amount of nicotine. Hmm, about to have my morning coffee, perhaps a little of the Toque Natural Toast is in order...


I hope that you ordered the Hopfen Snuff, especially since you are a brewer. Its like hanging your head in the brew kettle right after you drop in the hops. Mmm.


----------



## BrewShooter

DanR said:


> I hope that you ordered the Hopfen Snuff, especially since you are a brewer. Its like hanging your head in the brew kettle right after you drop in the hops. Mmm.


Yep, I came across it randomly on the Mrsnuff site while figuring out my order and immediately knew I had to try it. I'm planning on a 60 minute snuff for bittering, a 20 minute snuff for flavor and a flame-out snuff for aroma. Sorry, I know many of you have no idea what I'm talking about!


----------



## WWhermit

Been doing the F&T Bordeaux for a while now. It's a semi-moist snuff, medium nicotine, and I've been using it just to get myself familiar with snuffing. I like the taste/smell quite a bit. 

I have to get the Tom Buck! I love Earl Grey tea, drink it every day.

Nach, which brand of Navy snuff do you use, and if I may ask, how long will snuff stay fresh in the tin?

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Stubby

all I have for now is W.E. Garrett Scotch Snuff. It is pretty good, but I'm still debating about making an order from across the pond.


----------



## kneepa

Only snuff I took today is something that I made some time ago...Pipe tobacco, forget the type. There is some added cocoa,and coffee , also something I can't quit put my finger on. Its ok just not something I would say is an all day snuff. Huh...now I have a craving for some WoS Irish Coffee.


----------



## DanR

Toque Lime Toast for me today. Good thing I took a quick snuff before I went to the grocery store today. I needed to take the edge off before I went to that madhouse!


----------



## Nachman

WWhermit said:


> Nach, which brand of Navy snuff do you use, and if I may ask, how long will snuff stay fresh in the tin?
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Navy Plain is an American Scotch made by Swisher. Longevity of snuff depends on the type and the container. English snuffs will loose freshness more rapidly as they are moistened by water. German snuffs last longer as they are oil based. American Scotches will last until the tin disintegrates. I put my schmalzlers in 4 oz mason jars. English snuffs I am not using I put in freezer bags (in the tin) in the freezer. American Scotches I leave out. Snuffs will last longer in the tin than you would think though. 
On another subject, several have said the Toque scents don't last long in their noses. Rodrick, who makes Toque is one of the nicest guys around, but several of his snuffs don't last in the nose. If you want scents that last a loooong time, try Indian Snuffs, however the longest lasting scent I have ever tried is an English snuff, Jaxon's Toffee.


----------



## keen smoke

Samuel Gawith Scotch Black - an amazing snuff, stout and very tobacco-y... which I realize seems silly to say, but it really is. Almost reminds me of the scent of FVF, but not quite. Love it almost as much, though!


----------



## karatekyle

Another pinch of O&G after my RY. Its official, this is my favorite.


----------



## DanR

Today I've been alternating between Wilson's of Sharrow Lemon Grove and Gawith Apricot.


----------



## BrewShooter

Woohoo, order was waiting for me when I got home:

Toque Christmas Pudding, McChrystal's Hops, Gawith Hoggarth English Rose, Gawith Hoggarth Sandalwood, Wilsons Tom Buck Extra, McChrystal's Original & Genuine, Toque Spanish Gem, Poschl Ozona Orange, Fribourg & Treyer Bordeaux and Fribourg & Treyer Old Paris. I also got a small snuff container and a 50g pouch of Condor.


----------



## DanR

BrewShooter said:


> Woohoo, order was waiting for me when I got home:
> 
> Toque Christmas Pudding, McChrystal's Hops, Gawith Hoggarth English Rose, Gawith Hoggarth Sandalwood, Wilsons Tom Buck Extra, McChrystal's Original & Genuine, Toque Spanish Gem, Poschl Ozona Orange, Fribourg & Treyer Bordeaux and Fribourg & Treyer Old Paris. I also got a small snuff container and a 50g pouch of Condor.


Wow, now that's a nice order. I really want to hear about the Sandalwood, Bordeaux, and Old Paris. I've tried the others, and I think you did well in selecting some nice snuffs there!!


----------



## BrewShooter

Well, I tried a little pinch of each of the four unsealed tins, Spanish Gem and Christmas Pudding are probably at the top of my favorites from Toque. Bordeaux was a floral scent that reminded me a bit of the Toque Berwick Brown, but smoother, really nice. Old Paris, WOW, I really need more time with this one. I've heard the terms antique store, bookshop, leather thrown around and they were right on the money. I think this might become a bit of a personal favorite!!!

I plan on sampling the English Rose and the Sandalwood tomorrow. They are the only two that came in tap boxes and it seems like that, while convenient, they might have a tendency to dry out quicker. So, I'd like to get to them sooner rather than later.


----------



## DanR

Frederick Tranter Cotswold for me today. It's very floral. Snuff reviews says lavender - maybe, I don't confess to know my flower scents all that well. I do detect some of the bergamot scents in there too. This is a nice one.

I'm expecting a bunch of new snuffs in my mr snuff shipment any day now. Can't wait!


----------



## Nachman

RR Mills Plain this morning. It is a close cousin to my normal Navy Plain.


----------



## Variables

I always have a tin of Ozona President or Hedges with me. I have tons others around, but these two are my all time favorites.


----------



## BrewShooter

Tried a little more of the Old Paris this morning, good stuff!


----------



## karatekyle

A bit of x-mas pudding on the way to class.


----------



## Garin

I brought my little tin of O&G with me to the office today, and I've been enjoying it immensely all day. Man this is nice stuff -- I'll be stocking up on the big tubs in short order.


----------



## karatekyle

Garin said:


> I brought my little tin of O&G with me to the office today, and I've been enjoying it immensely all day. Man this is nice stuff -- I'll be stocking up on the big tubs in short order.


O&G will probably be the only snuff I ever buy twice. Besides x-mas pudding for a treat. Next time I buy snuff, I'll be buying a few of the biggest O&G tins I can find.


----------



## karatekyle

Two pinches of Toque Coke, one of x-mas pudding. I just can't seem to get any flavor out of the coke tonight :dunno:


----------



## DanR

In honor of you hosers, I'm switching over to O&G.


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> In honor of you hosers, I'm switching over to O&G.


:thumb:


----------



## Garin

I made a trip to my B&M today to pick up the big tubs of O&G. When I got there, however, I was informed that they had precisely two different kinds of snuff in stock: SP and Menthol. (the sad thing is, I believe they are likely the only store within possibly hundreds of miles to actually have snuff). I already have a tub of SP, so I picked up one of the menthol.

Good gravy that's a menthol punch! It's nice stuff though. It's not nearly as complicated as the O&G, but what it lacks in subtlety it makes up for in zing. It has no lack of zing.

Incidentally, I may have found my new favourite el-cheapo discreet snuff box: an empty contact lens container. Each half has enough for a few good pinches, and as a bonus you get two separate spots for two different kinds of snuff. I'm going to try this immediately.


----------



## jfserama

If everyone could stop posting in this thread that would be great. With pipes, cigars, and cigarettes I have more than enough tobacco addictions already. I am desperately trying to nip this one in the bud. You guys are not helping.

On a completely unrelated note, are the snuffs from Lil brown smoke shop any good? (ok, maybe it is slightly related…)


----------



## karatekyle

jfserama said:


> If everyone could stop posting in this thread that would be great. With pipes, cigars, and cigarettes I have more than enough tobacco addictions already. I am desperately trying to nip this one in the bud. You guys are not helping.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, are the snuffs from Lil brown smoke shop any good? (ok, maybe it is slightly related&#8230


Hahahaha! The ones they have are american snuffs which I have little to no background with. Anyone else?


----------



## Nachman

jfserama said:


> If everyone could stop posting in this thread that would be great. With pipes, cigars, and cigarettes I have more than enough tobacco addictions already. I am desperately trying to nip this one in the bud. You guys are not helping.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, are the snuffs from Lil brown smoke shop any good? (ok, maybe it is slightly related&#8230


Some of the snuffs at Lil Brown are in a snuff section. I have tried their Dark Horse Clove and, to me it seems like Burley tobacco with a good clove scent. The grind is not uniform as if it has not been sieved. In the Assorted items section of Lil Brown they have some more snuffs. That is where I get my Navy Plain by the case. Of course you wouldn't want to start out with a new snuff by the case, but the do have some singles in large jars in that section too.


----------



## DanR

Nachman said:


> Some of the snuffs at Lil Brown are in a snuff section. I have tried their Dark Horse Clove and, to me it seems like Burley tobacco with a good clove scent. The grind is not uniform as if it has not been sieved. In the Assorted items section of Lil Brown they have some more snuffs. That is where I get my Navy Plain by the case. Of course you wouldn't want to start out with a new snuff by the case, but the do have some singles in large jars in that section too.


Are they allowed to ship dry snuff through the mail?


----------



## Nachman

DanR said:


> Are they allowed to ship dry snuff through the mail?


They ship UPS.


----------



## DanR

Nachman said:


> They ship UPS.


ok, cool. enough said.

I had some Toque christmas pudding with my coffee this morning, but I've switched over to WOS Crumbs of Comfort. It's a nice, sweet spearmint that reminds me of Wrigley's gum!


----------



## jtree26

I'm enjoying some Molen's Gingerbread right now, really good stuff.


----------



## BrewShooter

Think I have a little nasal drip going on the last few days, feels like something constantly in my throat. Today eyes are a little sore/dry, sinuses don't feel quite right and this morning left upper side of jaw/ear feels a little sore. I stopped snuffing yesterday as it seemed to be making it worse. Today throat is a little better, but I fear I have my kid's latest cold coming on! No snuff for me until this clears up!!!!!


----------



## keen smoke

McChrystal's Hopfen Schnupf - definitely a favorite. Dunno why, but it hits the spot most especially at this time of year.


----------



## DanR

keen smoke said:


> McChrystal's Hopfen Schnupf - definitely a favorite. Dunno why, but it hits the spot most especially at this time of year.


I really love the Hopfen as well. It's good stuff!

I'm still waiting for my Mr Snuff order to come (should be here any day now), so until then I'm enjoying this WOS crumbs of comfort, and I alternate in with FT Cotswold once in a while.


----------



## Garin

My contact lens case "snuff box" performed beautifully today! It was very handy to have a couple of different snuffs in a very convenient little case. I enjoyed SG's black coffee earlier on, and switched to McChrystal's Menthol later in the day. Man that stuff is ferocious.

This evening, I had a few pinches of O&G. I'm barely more than a week into the snuff and I'm already catching myself "saving" the O&G. It's amazing how fast that became my favourite.


----------



## DanR

I played Planes, Trains, and Automobiles all day today. Luckily I had some nice snuffs along to help me make it through the day. Tooted a little WOS lemon grove, followed by some WOS Grand Cairo.


----------



## smokinmojo

Poschl's Jubilaums Prise.


----------



## BrewShooter

My latest MrSnuff.com order came in yesterday!!!! Huzzah!!!!


----------



## WWhermit

I've really been enjoying Samuel Gawith's M4X lately. It's a medicated snuff, and really helps to clear the passages with this stuffiness lately.

Also, I broke down and made another order from mrsnuff.com yesterday. It included:

1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 8.75g (MCC038) = $3.59
1 x McChrystal's Anisette 4.4g (MCC004) = $1.99
1 x Wilsons Tom Buck Extra 10g (WILS0327) = $2.56
1 x Wilsons Lemon Grove 5g (WILS0165) = $1.64
1 x Wilsons Crumbs of Comfort 5g (WILS085) = $1.64
1 x Poschl Ozona Cherry 5g (POS023) = $3.95
1 x Poschl Gawith Apricot 10g (POS008) = $2.89
1 x Poschl Gletcher Prise 10g (POS011) = $3.65
1 x Wilsons Honey Menthol 5g (WILS0115) = $1.64
1 x Wilsons Ice Lemon 5g (WILS0116) = $1.64
1 x Poschl Snuffy Weiss 5g (POS041) = $3.45
1 x J & H Wilsons SP No1 8g (JH005) = $2.19

Can't wait for them to get here!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Nachman

The Honey Menthol is good stuff. You should have gotten a 25g.


----------



## DanR

WWhermit - That looks like a terrific order. Lots of 5g samples to try out. I'm especially interested in the Honey Menthol now, so let us know what you think about it. I'm also curious about lemon ice - it just sounds good!

I had some 6 Photo Anarkali today (I mislabeled it as Dholakia in an earlier post). It's a strong floral snuff worth every penny...


----------



## jtree26

I'm enjoying some Toque Berwick Brown, which might be my favorite Toque offering so far.


----------



## BrewShooter

So hard to know what to order in a larger size. You just never know what you're going to like. In my latest order I've got a couple of Indian snuffs, Dholakia Sparrow Cool along with 6 Photo Cheetah and Super Kailash. All three are completely different from any of the European or American snuffs, really great. I've also got a couple of Bernard Schmalzlers and am loving them.


----------



## Garin

Tonight it's a SG black coffee night. I tried a bit of McChrystal's menthol earlier, but it just wasn't doing the trick for me.

I'm rationing my little tin of O&G... I will be ordering a good deal more of that very soon, I think. I may indulge a little later on tonight, we'll see


----------



## jfserama

Just ordered some tobacco from Lil Brown. There were a few tins of pipe tobacco, some General snus, and 2 tins of W.E. Garrett snuff included. I especially can't wait for the snuff, and the snus should be good too. I've been wanting both for a while now.

…But I must say I'm kind of hoping I hate it. Then I wont have to buy more tins, and try the european snuff. You guys are a bad influence.


----------



## DanR

jfserama said:


> &#8230;But I must say I'm kind of hoping I hate it. Then I wont have to buy more tins, and try the european snuff. You guys are a bad influence.


ound: Looks like you are headed down another slope with the rest of us! The Garret is a little tricky IMO. It is extremely fine, so be careful with your first few sniffs - it can tend to go past the nostrils and into the throat if you sniff too strongly. It has a nice smokey flavor, and its very different from the european snuffs. Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Nachman

jfserama said:


> Just ordered some tobacco from Lil Brown. There were a few tins of pipe tobacco, some General snus, and 2 tins of W.E. Garrett snuff included. I especially can't wait for the snuff, and the snus should be good too. I've been wanting both for a while now.
> 
> &#8230;But I must say I'm kind of hoping I hate it. Then I wont have to buy more tins, and try the european snuff. You guys are a bad influence.


You still have to buy the European snuff. It is a very different experience. Garrett is pretty stout for a beginner. I use quite a bit of snuff, and only go through one 1.15 oz American Scotch a month. Snuff is the cheapest tobacco you can use. A little gos a long way. You should try some of the English and German snuffs. They are easier to take and much easier on the nose. Edit: Oops, DanR beat me to it.


----------



## jfserama

DanR said:


> ound: Looks like you are headed down another slope with the rest of us! The Garret is a little tricky IMO. It is extremely fine, so be careful with your first few sniffs - it can tend to go past the nostrils and into the throat if you sniff too strongly. It has a nice smokey flavor, and its very different from the european snuffs. Anyway, enjoy!


Thanks for the advice!



Nachman said:


> You still have to buy the European snuff. It is a very different experience. Garrett is pretty stout for a beginner. I use quite a bit of snuff, and only go through one 1.15 oz American Scotch a month. Snuff is the cheapest tobacco you can use. A little gos a long way. You should try some of the English and German snuffs. They are easier to take and much easier on the nose. Edit: Oops, DanR beat me to it.


See, this is what I meant by bad influence&#8230; :doh: Guess I will have to place a Mr. Snuff order sometime soon. But honestly, thank you both for the advice. It's going to be a fun slope to slide down.


----------



## BrewShooter

Garrett Sweet & Mild was my first snuff. Great snuff, but definitely a bit of a challenge to take. The Indian snuffs in my last order are the same way, very dry and powdery. These schmalzlers on the other hand are super easy to snuff.


----------



## DanR

Jordan - if you'll PM me on Friday (not today because I am away from home and might forget) with your address, I have a few samples that I'll send you to try. 

Maybe we need a Snuff MAW or Snuff Newbie Sampler thread. The tricky part is finding those little "dealer" sized ziplock baggies. Where do you buy those anyway?


----------



## BrewShooter

DanR said:


> The tricky part is finding those little "dealer" sized ziplock baggies. Where do you buy those anyway?


I normally have those leftover fr...yeah, ya' know what, never mind!!!


----------



## DanR

BrewShooter said:


> I normally have those leftover fr...yeah, ya' know what, never mind!!!


Oh, I guess I should start holding onto them... ound:

Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## jfserama

Dan, thank you. That's a great offer. Just another reason I love this forum! I will PM you then.

And Jason, glad to hear you like the snuff. I'm looking forward to trying it.

------------------------------------------------------------

But enough thread jacking… What's in your nose?


----------



## Garin

G&H's Scented KB seems to be an excellent afternoon snuff.  

Also, while a newbie sampler is always a good idea -- the little tins are so cheap that you can easily try a bunch with very little investment. I'm sure mrsnuff is fine, though I will add that I've had very good and very fast service from snuffstore.co.uk as well. My first order arrived in a week (UK to Canada) and was very reasonably priced.


----------



## WWhermit

DanR said:


> Jordan - if you'll PM me on Friday (not today because I am away from home and might forget) with your address, I have a few samples that I'll send you to try.
> 
> Maybe we need a Snuff MAW or Snuff Newbie Sampler thread. The tricky part is finding those little "dealer" sized ziplock baggies. Where do you buy those anyway?


I got my dealer baggies at Staples. I think the ones I picked up were 2x3 inch. They're perfect at pipe and tobacco shows for taking a bowl or two's worth of sample tobacco at a time.

Regarding the Snuff MAW or sampler thread, I've PM'd a moderator here about adding a "Puff Snuff" section to puff.com. He said the mods are looking into it, but I haven't heard anything in a week. Hopefully they'll see enough action to warrant it's own section. Please mods!!!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## BrewShooter

Trying a little G&H English Rose this afternoon.


----------



## keen smoke

McChrystal's O&G - enough has been said about this snuff so I'll just say its definitely a favorite I return to often and keep stocked!


----------



## karatekyle

keen smoke said:


> McChrystal's O&G - enough has been said about this snuff so I'll just say its definitely a favorite I return to often and keep stocked!


Same here! On the way to study at the library again. Microbiology


----------



## DanR

My newest Mr. Snuff order was waiting for me when I got home from traveling last night. I tried the Wilson's of Sharrow Apple first. Very mild apple flavoring sitting upon a nice tobacco base (which is why I like WOS snuffs). This morning I tried the WOS Berwick Brown. Interesting, but the jury is still out on the flavor of this one (for me anyway). I seem to get a little barnyard thing happening. I'm going to let it rest and come back later...

Next up F&T High Dry Toast and then WOS Strawberry at some point today.


----------



## Garin

DanR said:


> My newest Mr. Snuff order was waiting for me when I got home from traveling last night.


Me too! Well except mine was from snuffstore.co.uk. But there it was waiting for me! Very exciting.

I started out with a little pinch of G&H English Rose. Wow, they're really not kidding about the rose in this one. I think I like it, but it will be an occasional snuff.

Next I had a little sniff of F&T Princes Special. This one tones the rose down, and adds in some other interesting perfumes as well. I also like the coarser, moist texture. Again, an occasional.

Later on, I had a more substantial dose of the SG KB Plain. This one is interesting, and surprisingly coarse. I actually picked a little stick out of the snuff before I sniffed. Nice though, It'll hit regular rotation.

Finally, I had the overall grand-slam winner for the evening: G&H Kendal Brown. Now *THIS* is good stuff. Dark, rich, earthy, and thoroughly enjoyable. This one joins O&G in my personal hall of fame.


----------



## jtree26

I'm hitting the McCrystals O&G again tonight, definitely one of my faves.


----------



## BrewShooter

Spent the day with Toque Christmas Pudding, a very nice snuff.


----------



## karatekyle

BrewShooter said:


> Spent the day with Toque Christmas Pudding, a very nice snuff.


I used to really love this snuff but now I just really like it. As its been sitting around, its lost the clove and nutmeg flavors. Its pretty much just cinnamon with a hint of pumpkin pie spice now. Wish that pumpkin pie spice didn't die off!


----------



## DanR

F&T Morocco...

Do you know what F&T stands for... Frickin Terrific!! I'm glad that the smallest F&T size you can buy is still pretty big, because I can see myself turning to this one quite often. Lovely spices and floral scents intertwined with a great tobacco base.

I also got the Morilax and High Dry Toast in my last order, and they are very good too! All three are very different from one another. Morilax is very floral and HDT is, well, toasty!


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> I used to really love this snuff but now I just really like it. As its been sitting around, its lost the clove and nutmeg flavors. Its pretty much just cinnamon with a hint of pumpkin pie spice now. Wish that pumpkin pie spice didn't die off!


Yep, mine softened up quite a bit too. It's still very nice, just not as powerful as when fresh. Next time I'll buy multiple 10g tins (rather than the 25g) and keep them sealed to retain the flavor until I need them. Although, I went through the 25g tin pretty fast. I probably only have 5g left.


----------



## Nachman

DanR said:


> Yep, mine softened up quite a bit too. It's still very nice, just not as powerful as when fresh. Next time I'll buy multiple 10g tins (rather than the 25g) and keep them sealed to retain the flavor until I need them. Although, I went through the 25g tin pretty fast. I probably only have 5g left.


Buy what you want for the year on the Christmas Pudding because it is only made once a year. When they run out that is all there will be until next fall. Put some tins in a freezer bag and freeze it until you need it.


----------



## DanR

Geez Nick. I just placed an order, but now I guess another one is due... ound:

In actuality, I think I'll just tough it out. There are so many good snuffs that I haven't tried yet that I can keep myself busy until next fall. I rotate between the 30 or so different tins that I have open at the moment. Should I be keeping my open tins in the freezer too?

For those of you that don't know this (and how would you?) Nick helped push me off the slope, and I thank him for it. He gave me some great guidance that has made snuffing a lot of fun! Thanks Nick!

On another note, I found some small plastic containers (4.5 grams) at Michaels art supply store today. They were only $3 for 16 containers and are designed to hold paint, but they work great for snuff samples. I've got a little snuff bomb going out Monday to a newbie snuffer here (that's you jfserama)!


----------



## BrewShooter

I tried the Silver Dollar for the first time today, local pipe shop had it, not bad.


----------



## Nachman

I don't keep open tins in the freezer or American Scotch snuff. The opens I will use before they get stale, usually. The American Scotch lasts forever. Schmalzlers and some other moist snuffs I put in 4oz mason Jars.


----------



## keen smoke

I'm a bit stuffy today so I'm snuffing Hedges L260. Seriously does the trick! I'm breathing just fine with my mouth closed now ;>


----------



## jfserama

DanR said:


> On another note, I found some small plastic containers (4.5 grams) at Michaels art supply store today. They were only $3 for 16 containers and are designed to hold paint, but they work great for snuff samples. I've got a little snuff bomb going out Monday to a newbie snuffer here *(that's you jfserama)*!


Oh great&#8230; What did I get myself into here?! But really, thank you for the generosity, Dan. It is much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## kneepa

Im not crazy but, I can not wait for the Tambo to arrive. I recieved just a sample of it almost a year ago in the newbie trade. It got me thinking...about the stout tobacs. 
Then I bought myself some Birdseye , brown bogie , dark flake (u) , etc. Just was enjoying those rich flavors for nearly my first year of pipe_ing. 
This is a snuff thread so ... I recalled my pestle and mortor from its retirement , and yes I will take a moment and grind myself some Tambo. It'll just be a staright Tambo no other base tobac or flavors. 
I have had minor success with making my own snuff from pipe tobacco and the Thouc Lao I purchased. Also using flavors like coffee , anise , chocolate , Etc. from the cupboard.
So I do think this might be similary as successful. I hope I'm not premature with this soon to be great snuff. I will let you all know about the next great snuff or about my 
horrible horrible failure. Wish me luck !


----------



## DanR

kneepa said:


> Im not crazy but, I can not wait for the Tambo to arrive. I recieved just a sample of it almost a year ago in the newbie trade. It got me thinking...about the stout tobacs.
> Then I bought myself some Birdseye , brown bogie , dark flake (u) , etc. Just was enjoying those rich flavors for nearly my first year of pipe_ing.
> This is a snuff thread so ... I recalled my pestle and mortor from its retirement , and yes I will take a moment and grind myself some Tambo. It'll just be a staright Tambo no other base tobac or flavors.
> I have had minor success with making my own snuff from pipe tobacco and the Thouc Lao I purchased. Also using flavors like coffee , anise , chocolate , Etc. from the cupboard.
> So I do think this might be similary as successful. I hope I'm not premature ith this soon to be great snuff. I will let you all know about the next great snuff or about my
> horrible horrible failure. Wish me luck !


That's an awesome idea! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## freestoke

I have never done snuff, but I've found this thread interesting. (I also would not do snuff. I don't think I'd handle the dust very well sniffing it and tobacco in my mouth is just not going to happen, except by accident.) Checking out this homemade concept, I ran across something y'all might find interesting. From wikipedia: *A floral-scented snuff called "English Rose" is provided for members of the British House of Commons at public expense due to smoking in the House being banned since 1693. * Probably old news for all you snuffers, but new news to me.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> I have never done snuff, but I've found this thread interesting. (I also would not do snuff. I don't think I'd handle the dust very well sniffing it and tobacco in my mouth is just not going to happen, except by accident.) Checking out this homemade concept, I ran across something y'all might find interesting. From wikipedia: *A floral-scented snuff called "English Rose" is provided for members of the British House of Commons at public expense due to smoking in the House being banned since 1693. * Probably old news for all you snuffers, but new news to me.


Same. I would NEVER put it in my mouth. Chewing tobacco horrifies and disgusts me and a lip-full of snuff just seems classless. I use it nasally very infrequently and strictly among gentleman. I think nasal snuff is a much more reputable accompaniment to a pipe than cigarettes (they have such negative and classless connotation these days). Its tough to call yourself an aficionado of cigarettes when they're so mass produced. Its like being a lover of fine fast food. Snuff is still an artisan and historical process.



freestoke said:


> I also would not *do* snuff. I don't think I'd handle the dust very well sniffing it and tobacco in my mouth is just not going to happen, except by accident.


And, since it's you, Jim (and I presume you'll appreciate a fellow pedantic): I must advise you that one does not _do_ snuff; one _takes_ snuff. :thumb:


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> And, since it's you, Jim (and I presume you'll appreciate a fellow pedantic): I must advise you that one does not _do_ snuff; one _takes_ snuff. :thumb:


But of course, I stand corrected! (I should have known that, huh? I'd have gotten it right on a multiple choice though. :smile


----------



## kneepa

"You know in the Senate we still keep the old snuffbox right up there where it's been for more than 80 years, with a fresh supply of snuff, though nobody ever dips into it. And there's a little silver box on each desk.

This is from an article from 1944. They speak of the U.S. Senate. I have also heard through the grape vine that the snuff boxes are still there.

If you feel like it , you can go to www. Senate.Gov then use the search option for snuffbox. They show some of the boxes that are there.
The silver one form 1881 is quit nice.


----------



## Garin

I've been enjoying a good deal of G&H Kendal Brown lately! I'm also very happy that I've ordered more O&G, as I can now dig into that one as often as I want without worrying about running out.



kneepa said:


> I recalled my pestle and mortor from its retirement , and yes I will take a moment and grind myself some Tambo. It'll just be a staright Tambo no other base tobac or flavors. ... So I do think this might be similary as successful.


You will not be disappointed. I have done this myself very recently, and it was quite good. I've also seen a few guys mentioning good results by simply saving the "sawdust" they get from chopping off a slice of the tambo. For mine, I took a slice of tambo, rubbed it out into a big pile of separated pieces, and put it under a desk lamp to dry out. Then I ground it up and sieved it through a two layers of cheesecloth.

The snuff is head-spinningly strong, however. One wee little pinch packs quite a punch -- roughly equivalent to two or three times as much of my other regular snuffs.

On its own, I find it has many of the tea-like elements that I find in smoking it too. That is, it reminds me a bit of drinking a very strong assam tea. Because of that, I now have a small container of it sitting with orange and lemon peels. Citrus oils and tea seem to be a good match. I'd go for bergamot but a) I don't have any, and b) I already have lots of bergamot-scented snuff.


----------



## kneepa

Garin said:


> You will not be disappointed. I have done this myself very recently, and it was quite good.
> The snuff is head-spinningly strong, however.


Thanks Garin , I'm even more excited to do this now. Ok now no one make faces or laugh but, instead of cheese cloth another option that works is ...nylon stockings.
Reminding me of that scene in one of the Airplane movies...where Stryker is looking for something to short the computer (I think) and he says he has a bobby pin.
And the men on the ground are looking funny at each other saying ..How does a man have a bobby pin ?? ...Something like that ..its been awhile.
Oh and by the way they were new nylons.


----------



## karatekyle

kneepa said:


> Oh and by the way they were new nylons.


Hey, Mike, what you do on the weekends is of no affect to us ound:


----------



## Scott W.

My 2 cents here, has anyone been snuffing Christmas Cheer? I love this stuff.


----------



## jfserama

Just got my Lil Brown shipment in today… I'm going to try some of the WEGarret in a bit… Let the coughing and wheezing begin!


----------



## jfserama

Opened the WEG Scotch Snuff tin—I also got the Sweet and Mild—and seeing how fine it was shook my confidence a bit…

But I've been waiting for this package for a week now and this is not the time to back down. So, I grabbed my handy pipe too and used the flat part (whatever the hell they call that thing) to get a little bit of snuff. Brought it to my nose with a slight tremble, tried to ignore my rational thoughts telling me not too, and took a shallow sniff… Nothing happened. The powdery snuff was still sitting there. Well, "If at first you don't succeed…" It was time for a slightly harder sniff. Bingo, that one was perfect. Right into the nose, but not to the sinuses. It burned a bit, but not too bad, and the burn was gone quickly leaving me with a pleasant, earthy tobacco smell and light buzz. All in all it was very enjoyable.

My only problem? How does it come out of the nose? It kinda seems to want to stay after you get it in there… :ask:

But I guess I can't end without a thank you to all you wonderful BOTLs for the gentle push you have given me down yet another slope! :thumb:


----------



## Nachman

I use Kleenex. Some use silk hankies. There are Big brown bandanas available. Occasionally when I have problems I use a rubber bulb like one that comes in an ear ache kit with warm water. Some people swear by Netti Pots if there is a build up. Usually Kleenex is enough.


----------



## DanR

Like Nick, I just blow my nose with Kleenex. Then, at the end of the day I use a q-tip dipped in warm water just to swab out the lower part of my nose. It gets the last little bit of tobacco out of there.


----------



## kneepa

karatekyle said:


> Hey, Mike, what you do on the weekends is of no affect to us ound:


It might Kyle. I have my buyer out purchasing nylons worn by Joe Namath. I will use them in my batch of Tambo snuff.
I think I will call it ...Super Bowl 3 Snuff to be released on Jan. 12. And you my friend should receive your sample the following Monday.


----------



## freestoke

kneepa said:


> It might Kyle. I have my buyer out purchasing nylons worn by Joe Namath.


:biglaugh: Between this and the sinus scrubbing, there's more information here than I really need. :lol:


----------



## karatekyle

kneepa said:


> It might Kyle. I have my buyer out purchasing nylons worn by Joe Namath. I will use them in my batch of Tambo snuff.
> I think I will call it ...Super Bowl 3 Snuff to be released on Jan. 12. And you my friend should receive your sample the following Monday.


Tambo snuff? I'll start praying now :lol:


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> :biglaugh: Between this and the sinus scrubbing, there's more information here than I really need. :lol:


I think I might need to get a snuff bomb out to Jim. I bet once it's in his house, he'd have a hard time resisting the urge to sample it!


----------



## WWhermit

I've been alternating between GH's M4X and F&T's Bordeaux, anxiously waiting for my latest order from mrsnuff.com. It should be coming any day, and I've been checking the PO box daily!!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> I think I might need to get a snuff bomb out to Jim. I bet once it's in his house, he'd have a hard time resisting the urge to sample it!


I thought the same :mischief:


----------



## Nachman

Took my wife to the Dr today. As we were sitting in the waiting room I started to have nic withdrawals. Reached into my jacket pocket and pulled out a tin of Railroad Mills and snuffed a big bump, Thought my wife was having a conniption. As she cleared her throat and shook her head I scratched the old itch in the ultimate anti-tobacco bastion.


----------



## DanR

Nachman said:


> Took my wife to the Dr today. As we were sitting in the waiting room I started to have nic withdrawals. Reached into my jacket pocket and pulled out a tin of Railroad Mills and snuffed a big bump, Thought my wife was having a conniption. As she cleared her throat and shook her head I scratched the old itch in the ultimate anti-tobacco bastion.


And that my friends is how you identify a real man! Nachman for President!!!

I'm stuck on FT Morocco. I really love is stuff!


----------



## karatekyle

Nachman said:


> As she cleared her throat and shook her head I scratched the old itch in the ultimate anti-tobacco bastion.


"Fill what's empty, empty what's full, and scratch where it itches." Alice Roosevelt Longworth


----------



## jfserama

Some more WEG Scotch Snuff tonight. The stuff's kind of growing on me… Packs a bit or a Nic punch too. The smell dissipates quickly, but doesn't completely disappear for a while. I guess this is probably true of most snuffs.


----------



## DanR

jfserama said:


> Some more WEG Scotch Snuff tonight. The stuff's kind of growing on me&#8230; Packs a bit or a Nic punch too. The smell dissipates quickly, but doesn't completely disappear for a while. I guess this is probably true of most snuffs.


There's a few that last longer than others, but for the most part they fade within 10 minutes of so.

Your package should there tomorrow, so you 'll have a few to compare...


----------



## mmiller

I recently bought my first tin of snuff off of Kyle (karatekyle) it is some WOS aniseed extra, I love it! looks like another slippery slope Im going to be going down! :rotfl:


----------



## Garin

Ah, Scented KB. Although I prefer Samuel Gawith pipe tobacco, I think I prefer Gawith & Hoggarth snuff. I'm working on a very small sample size (two of each) but nonetheless it's interesting  

But what the heck do I do with this rose stuff? I've got G&H English Rose and F&T Princes Special. I am trying hard to acquire an appreciation for them, but it seems to be difficult.


----------



## freestoke

Garin said:


> I've got G&H English Rose and F&T Princes Special. I am trying hard to acquire an appreciation for them, but it seems to be difficult.


The Lakelands of snuff? Whatever, now that you've identified the maker of Parliament's snuff, anybody know who makes the Congressional snuff (and what it might be)?


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Took my wife to the Dr today. As we were sitting in the waiting room I started to have nic withdrawals. Reached into my jacket pocket and pulled out a tin of Railroad Mills and snuffed a big bump, Thought my wife was having a conniption. As she cleared her throat and shook her head I scratched the old itch in the ultimate anti-tobacco bastion.


Love those old '30s and '40s flicks, where the doctor's bedside manner includes a cigarette dangling from his mouth.

Well done, Nick! :tu Next time, if you get a chance when your wife goes in to see the doctor (assuming she leaves you unattended in the waiting room), offer the others in the room some. :evil: You could see a reenactment of the old Polaner All Fruit commercials.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

I really need to leave this site alone, I have never done snuff... and you guys are making me want to try it...lol


----------



## karatekyle

Enjoying a bit of xmas pudding again today.


----------



## mmiller

Michigan_Moose said:


> I really need to leave this site alone, I have never done snuff... and you guys are making me want to try it...lol


I vote for you just try it :biggrin: if you like it you found a wonderful new hobby and if you dont snuff is inexpensive so it wont be a big hit to the wallet. You have nothing to lose!


----------



## BrewShooter

Garin said:


> But what the heck do I do with this rose stuff? I've got G&H English Rose and F&T Princes Special. I am trying hard to acquire an appreciation for them, but it seems to be difficult.


You don't like English Rose?!?!?


----------



## DanR

WOS Kendal Brown. This one is growing on me.


----------



## Garin

BrewShooter said:


> You don't like English Rose?!?!?


Well, I'd say that I don't fully appreciate it. How's that?  Honestly, I can't get past the association I have between rose perfume and those cheap plastic fake roses they sell for a buck at 7-11. They always had a big bunch of those by the cashier when I was a kid, and the overwhelming *ROSE* perfume just about knocked me out every time I was there. Now it's all I can think of when I try it.

I should say, however, that I actually have *three* G&H snuffs: Kendal Brown, Scented KB, and English Rose. I love the first two very much. Today, however, it's a reckless McChrystal O&G day, as I know that I have two big tins flying their way across the Atlantic as I type.


----------



## BrewShooter

Yeah, the rose scent is quite distinct. I could actually see it not being for everyone.


----------



## freestoke

"Today, these boxes are affixed to a ledge flanking the rostrum in the current Senate chamber. While the custom of taking snuff in the chamber has disappeared, the boxes still contain snuff, in keeping with this Senate tradition." Article after article just can't get enough of the fact that the snuff boxes are even there, and not ONE of them tells us what's IN the damn snuff boxes! Infuriating. I've seen that they are "still maintained". With WHAT is what we want to know!


----------



## BrewShooter

Probably the same snuff that was put into them 30 years ago...


----------



## freestoke

BrewShooter said:


> Probably the same snuff that was put into them 30 years ago...


I was going to guess 130 years. :smile: But it still doesn't answer the question. I don't care about how long, I care about what with!


----------



## BrewShooter

The only people who know that are long gone.


----------



## freestoke

I have another clue! They are filled at the start of Congress. I presume that's once a year? Does snuff go stale? I'd think it would be penny dreadful stuff by xmas.


----------



## jfserama

Wow! Dan said he would send me "a few snuff samples." I stupidly believed him&#8230; a "few samples" turned out to be 16 generous snuff samples, and he even added in a few OUNCES of pipe tobacco. Thank you so much! I would give you an RG bump but I guess I have to spread it around first&#8230;

Thank you, Dan. I now have quite a few samples to experiment with over the next few weeks!


----------



## DanR

Cool, I'm glad you like it. If you have any questions about any of those, just let me know. I was limited in labeling space...


----------



## kneepa

freestoke said:


> I have another clue! They are filled at the start of Congress. I presume that's once a year? Does snuff go stale? I'd think it would be penny dreadful stuff by xmas.


If they filled it with something like Tube Rose or Garrets...it last forever , that stuff is nuclear.


----------



## jtree26

I'm enjoying some Toque Berwick Brown, which I highly recommend to anyone who likes any of the Kendal browns. I've also got a pipeful of Westminster ready to go. I think it will pair up nicely with the snuff.


----------



## Nachman

Opened a jar of Maccaboy tonight for something different.


----------



## WWhermit

Stillllll waiting for my order from mrsnuff.com. It's been 11 days since it's shipped, and I know that it could take as long as 2 weeks, I'm getting anxious. You know whenever you order something, you want it NOW!! Done waiting.

In the meantime, still alternating between M4X and Bordeaux. Both are excellent.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## jtree26

I started off the day with some Toque Toast & Marmalade. Not my favorite out of my Toque sampler, but not bad.


----------



## DanR

I had a little taste of F&T Morilax this morning, which seems to be baby powder scented. I like how fresh it smells, but don't really recommend it with coffee in the morning!


----------



## WWhermit

It's here, it's here!! From mrsnuff.com










These will go into the freezer until I am ready to use them. I'm fighting the urge to pop them all open in a day! So far I've tried the Honey Menthol and Ice Lemon.

1. Honey Menthol. Nachman was right, this is an excellent snuff. Smooth menthol flavor, with a sweetness added by the honey. I could do this one all day. After a while, it starts to remind me of Halls honey cough drops, but it is still quite a nice treat. I'll order more.

2. Ice Lemon. This is a non-tobacco snuff ordered by the wifey. You get an instant hit of lemon, then a bit of menthol, then it fades away very quickly. I won't order this again, but the wifey might. This could be used to liven up another dull snuff.

I'll give my humble opinion on the others as I open them. I believe the O&G will be next.

WWhermit
ipe:

PS...Mods, we need a Puff Snuff section!!


----------



## Nachman

@Wwhermit, save those 5g tins as you finish them. They make great pocket tins to carry a bissel schnupftabak when you are out.


----------



## DanR

Nice haul WW! I admire your willpower. I'd have them all opened and in my nose already...

I started the day with Christmas Pudding (just seems appropriate), but have since switched to WOS Apple. I wasn't sure I could taste any apple at all with this one, but repeated use is helping me discover the baked apple in there, albeit subtle.


----------



## BrewShooter

I brought the Dholakia Sparrow Cool and the Bernard Aecht Alt with me today. The Dholakia is interesting, but I'm a bigger fan of the schamlzler!


----------



## jtree26

I haven't been able to take any snuff lately due to a sinus infection. Hopefully it doesn't have anything to do with the snuff...


----------



## WWhermit

I've been on a Honey Menthol kick for the last 3 days. It's weird, the more you sample this, the more flavors come out. Now, I get the menthol, the honey, but also a strong flavor of cocoa as well! This one is a keeper for sure, I'll order more in the next round.


----------



## Nachman

GH CM tonight to fight a cold.


----------



## DanR

I'm sorry to hear about the cold Nick. It sounds like you might need some of the Honey Menthol that WW has been boasting about! :biggrin:

I stuck with WOS Kendal Brown tonight. I can't believe how much this one has grown on me. I didn't like my first sniff, now I carry the tin with me everywhere. I see a bigger tin of this in my future!


----------



## DanR

I had a little snort of Tom Buck this morning as I prepared a small "snuff bomb" for an unsuspecting, non-snuffing lurker here. I am not sure if he'll give it a go or not, but the temptation will be staring at him either way. We shall see!


----------



## DanR

Christmas Pudding tonight!!!


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I had a little snort of Tom Buck this morning as I prepared a small "snuff bomb" for an unsuspecting, non-snuffing lurker here. I am not sure if he'll give it a go or not, but the temptation will be staring at him either way. We shall see!


I'll file a full report tomorrow. Just confirming that the Snuffbox Santa hit the mailbox yesterday, Dan. Thanks -- I think! :lol:


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> I'll file a full report tomorrow. Just confirming that the Snuffbox Santa hit the mailbox yesterday, Dan. Thanks -- I think! :lol:


I was so covert in the way I got your address, that I worked myself into a heightened sense of excitement. I do know that you may not partake, and that's ok too.

More Christmas Pudding as I wait for the kids to rise. Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## karatekyle

Christmas pudding seems to be a fitting snuff for this evening, I shall also partake!


----------



## WWhermit

Well, I opened up my 10g tin of Tom Buck this evening, to try something different. I drink Earl Grey tea every day, so this one should be right up my alley.

I enjoyed the flavor very much, and the tobacco flavor along side of it was quite nice. I am finding, however, that I seem to be enjoying the snuffs with menthol more than those without it. My favorites so far have been Honey Menthol and M4X, followed by Bordeaux, Tom Buck, and High Dry Toast. I guess it's the same situation as someone prefering virginias over latakia or burleys. Everyone has their own tastes and preferences.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I do know that you may not partake, and that's ok too.


I wish I'd have opened it yesterday, so I could have had some Christmas 2011! (Right now I have some drying a tad and will give a go shortly.) I didn't expect pipe tobacco in there! :shock: Fanstastic! SG Navy Flake, Lousiana Red, and Red Rapparee too! And a half dozen little tublets with stuff -- uh -- snuff in them. :spy: And a miniature can that says, "Toque...Toast and Marmalade." (Weird that they can sell something without a weight or count on the label or can itself. :ask Very interesting. I have taken a photo and when I download the camera I'll post it.

Really nice hits on the tobacco, Dan! I only had a couple of bowls remaining of the Red Rapparee and I've never had the others. I'll try to get the courage to try the snuff tomorrow. :hippie:


----------



## freestoke

I gave the GH&Co. English Rose a toot a while ago. Huzzah! I vote "aye"! Wasn't expecting quite the snorkiness it delivered -- but I liked it! :shock: Next thing you know I'll have a plug in my cheek and a spitoon in the living room. :lol: Anyhow, I don't seem to be suffering any immediate ill effects, so _semper excelsior_! I have another "holiday evening drought" coming later today, so I think I'll be taking along some English Rose to bolster the Vitamin N while I'm there.

BTW, this might sound really stupid, but how much is "normal" to do at a time? Like, these little containers. Is that about a day's worth or what? Just trying to get a feel for how much snuff snuff takers take. We had a maid when I was a kid in Virginia who was really part of the family. She'd sit on the back porch with a quart mason jar full of ice water and iron the laundry, singing spirituals like Mahalia Jackson. (She could sing her ass off! She'd of given Aretha a run for her money!) Her lower lip was PACKED with snuff when she did laundry! Probably not the same stuff, though, right? Or is it? It was NOT chewing tobacco, it was snuff.

Whatever, I think I'm heading for my second toot!

BTW, this is what DanR sent me: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/303957-attack-snuff-people.html


----------



## quo155

I have been following this for some time now. You all have grabbed my attention and I am considering getting a small can of some old fashioned American snuff. I think I would prefer something more natural...as I dip Copenhagen (moist snuff) and can handle strait or natural...what's your opinion of a few "must tries" when wanting to try nasal snuff?

Help!


----------



## DanR

As far as how much, I usually just take a pinch between my fingers or tap a little on the back of my hand. Sometimes I use the tip of my pipe tool to dip in a grab a little, like a mini spoon. There's really no right or wrong way, but go check out Karatekyle's youtube video and you can see how much he snuffs. If I try to gauge how much I put in each nostril, I'd say it's as small as the size of an aspirin tablet or maybe up to a multivitamin. Something in that range, although it's personal preference. Those little sample boxes have a few grams of tobacco, so they'd last me for a while (I only take snuff a few times per day).

Dry nasal snuff is not the same thing as moist snuff that goes in between your cheek and gum. 

American Dry Snuffs, like Garrett or Swisher, can be found in many grocery stores in fairly large containers for about $6-$8. Typically they are Scotch Snuffs, which have a very dry consistency and are smokey in flavor (scent). I have some, but be careful sniffing (i.e. sniff gently) as they will fly past your nostril and right into your sinuses. It's not bad for you, but it may give you a burning sensation for a few seconds.


----------



## Nachman

For an American snuff I like Navy Plain or Railroad Mills Plain. American snuff is quite fine and harder to snuff than English or German snuffs. A good natural snuff is Sam Gawith London Brown. It is course and moist and comes in a vacuum sealed 25g tin. If you can't find the London Brown, SG Scotch Black is good (also in the 25g tin) You might want to try a SP snuff also. All brands make them. The most popular is probably Wilson Of Sharrow Best SP. I like WOS Gold Label as it is made with Virginia tobacco. A lot of people like WOS Tom Buck. It has more bergamot scent to it than most. The Bernards Aecht Altberischer Schmalzler or the Bernards Dopplefermenteit Schmalzler are good German snuffs. For a medicated I use G&H CM (camphor menthol) or WOS SM Blue. The SM stands for Sharrow Medicated. Excellent menthols include WOS Honey Menthol and McCrystal's O&G (Original and Genuine) Wow, I could write a book an recommended snuffs.


----------



## BrewShooter

I'm trying a mixture of Tom Buck and McC O&G. It's not bad, but I'm slowly figuring out what I like in a snuff.


----------



## quo155

Thanks to each of you for your recommendations. That gives me a great place to start.

I was curious about some of the drug store brands...from the past...if they were worth trying or not? My mom (back in her hay days of bull riding and barrel racing) used snuff as her grandmother...my late great-grandmother always had that stuff in her nose. I used to spill it out all over the floor when I was growing up...and would go over for a visit! That's my memory of nasal snuff...and that so many others in my family used it, but most are all gone!

I am going to keep digging, doing some research and see if I can find what some of their favorite brands were...I think I will text my mom now to see fi she remembers!

Thanks again fellers!


----------



## DanR

I'm having some Wilson's of Sharrow Strawberry at the moment. It has a nice natural tobacco base with an articfical Strawberry scent that is surprisingly very pleasant.


----------



## Nachman

@quo155: most Americans used that snuff in their mouths, especially women. If they recommend a sweet snuff approach it with caution. Some American sweet snuffs smell good, but the sugar in them bothers my sinuses. If you want to try a sweet snuff, Honey Bee smell great.


----------



## DanR

quo155 said:


> Thanks to each of you for your recommendations. That gives me a great place to start.
> 
> I was curious about some of the drug store brands...from the past...if they were worth trying or not? My mom (back in her hay days of bull riding and barrel racing) used snuff as her grandmother...my late great-grandmother always had that stuff in her nose. I used to spill it out all over the floor when I was growing up...and would go over for a visit! That's my memory of nasal snuff...and that so many others in my family used it, but most are all gone!
> 
> I am going to keep digging, doing some research and see if I can find what some of their favorite brands were...I think I will text my mom now to see fi she remembers!
> 
> Thanks again fellers!


Tommy,

I tried to send you a PM, but it says your mailbox is full. If you'll PM me your address, I'll put together a small snuff sampler for you. I only have one american snuff (Garret Sweet Scotch), but I can send you a wide variety of european snuffs, including a few that Nachman mentioned.

Cheers,
DanR


----------



## quo155

Got a text back from my Mom...and they used to always use "W.E. Garrett & Sons sweet and mild snuff" and/or Scotch Snuff from their line...now, off to see if it is still around...


----------



## quo155

Thank you for the info! I just ran across some of your information on snuffhouse.org...you had some useful tips there as well!

Yes, that's what the ladies would do down here...that's not what I am looking for...as much as a brand they'd use and was popular here in Texas. I am leaning more towards trying their Scotch Snuff...or something along those lines.I'm not stuck on this brand, it's just something I do...I like to carry on a few things that others in my past used...if you know what I mean?

In fact, I really don't think I would like "sweet" in general, I may...but I am looking more for something smoky...woodsy, or natural...as I like tobacco as it is.

Thank you Nick!



Nachman said:


> @quo155: most Americans used that snuff in their mouths, especially women. If they recommend a sweet snuff approach it with caution. Some American sweet snuffs smell good, but the sugar in them bothers my sinuses. If you want to try a sweet snuff, Honey Bee smell great.


----------



## quo155

DanR said:


> Tommy,
> 
> I tried to send you a PM, but it says your mailbox is full. If you'll PM me your address, I'll put together a small snuff sampler for you. I only have one american snuff (Garret Sweet Scotch), but I can send you a wide variety of european snuffs, including a few that Nachman mentioned.
> 
> Cheers,
> DanR


Sorry Dan, I just cleaned out some PM's so my inbox should be good for now...if you want to try again. I don't expect anything from you brother, just some direction...as this is new to me!


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> If I try to gauge how much I put in each nostril, I'd say it's as small as the size of an aspirin tablet or maybe up to a multivitamin. Something in that range, although it's personal preference.


Holy Hannah, Dan! That's a bit more than I take. Here's a pretty standard sized portion of snuff for what goes in my nose per bump.


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> Holy Hannah, Dan! That's a bit more than I take. Here's a pretty standard sized portion of snuff for what goes in my nose per bump.


Yeah, I take quite a bit more than that...


----------



## BrewShooter

I'd say I take a hit about the size of an aspirin at most.


----------



## jtree26

I'd say the size of an aspirin or a pea would be typical for me. Sometimes if I take a smaller pinch I'll chain several in row.


----------



## mmiller

About 2 weeks ago I bought a tin of WOS Anise Extra off of Kyle to see if I would like snuff and have decided that I do an I want to put an order in soon, the problem is I dont know what to buy. If anybody had suggestions I would love to hear them so I can start going down this slope the proper direction. :tu


----------



## quo155

DanR said:


> Tommy,
> 
> I tried to send you a PM, but it says your mailbox is full. If you'll PM me your address, I'll put together a small snuff sampler for you. I only have one american snuff (Garret Sweet Scotch), but I can send you a wide variety of european snuffs, including a few that Nachman mentioned.
> 
> Cheers,
> DanR


Hey Dan...would you..._or anyone else_, entertain doing a small trade for some pipe baccy or a few cigars...for a sampler of Snuff? I want to try some to see if it is even something I would like.

Let me know!


----------



## DanR

quo155 said:


> Hey Dan...would you..._or anyone else_, entertain doing a small trade for some pipe baccy or a few cigars...for a sampler of Snuff? I want to try some to see if it is even something I would like.
> 
> Let me know!


No, but I would be happy to send you some without expecting anything in return! I have a ton, and I found some neat little compartments to send samples in for this very reason. In fact, before I read this post, I just sent you a PM (more ESP I guess).


----------



## quo155

Love some ESP...Dan, you the man!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Just placed my first order with Mr. Snuff!

WoS Princes, SP Best, SM Blue, Honey Menthol
Toque Toffee
Bernard Aecht Alt & Brasil Doppelt fermentiert
Poschl Schmalzler D Doppelaroma
McChrystals O&G

Plus an expensive tin of FVF to round it out....

This will be my first venture into snuff since I was in high school. A local David's Briar shop used to carry the Packard's and I quite enjoyed it.

I'm still confused about the proper wat of taking it. My first inclination would be to take a pinch. I'd like to be more discreet than to snort the back of my palm. 
I've used a bullet in the past, but for other sniffables. Are these a decent idea for snuff? I purchased the Toque in a bullet in cas I want to refill with something else.

Quite excited to try these out!


----------



## BrewShooter

I've only had the two Bernards and the McC O&G, but all three are good. 

I tend to prefer the pinch method, but the tap boxes do tend to be more conducive to the back of hand method.


----------



## Garin

Contrabass Bry said:


> Just placed my first order with Mr. Snuff! ... I'm still confused about the proper wat of taking it. My first inclination would be to take a pinch. I'd like to be more discreet than to snort the back of my palm.


That looks like a nice mixture of snuff! I'm still awaiting my re-supply of O&G, which has apparently been held up by Christmas madness in the postal system. Fair enough. In the meantime, today I'm enjoying G&H's Scented KB.

I've never tried a bullet. However, for my own moderately discreet snuffing (when not in the comfort of my study) I tend to scoop it out of my stealth snuff box (aka a contact lens container) with the spoon of a Czech tool. I sniff it directly from the spoon. It's not completely unnoticeable, but it is quick and clean. It's also very easy to do one-handed while standing up. Pinches are fine too, but I find that it's a bit messier.


----------



## DanR

My most frequent way to take snuff is to take the pointy end of my pipe tool (or nail) and dip it into the snuff like a baby spoon, bring it up to my nose, and then sniff gently. It delivers the right amount, my fingers stay clean, and there is no waste. Short of that, I pinch. 

I bought a few bullets, and they are convenient for the car or when you need to be discreet (airports, etc), but it tends to shoot too much past my nostrils and into my sinuses. Again, it's not a problem, just not ideal.

Edit: Yep, what he said ^. Looks like you beat me to it Garin!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Thanks for the answers, fellows! Great minds think alike, eh?

Pretty jazzed about the assortment coming! I'll likely get my brother-in-law hooked on this snuff thang! (Maybe even convince the wife that it will help with her nasal congestion...)


----------



## WWhermit

I do the back of the thumb thing, but when out in public, the bullet is great! I take the bullet to work, to the movies, in the grocery store, and to most people it looks like nothing more than the same action of the Vicks inhaler. Otherwise, it's the back of the thumb, or the czech tool. 

WWhermit 
ipe:


----------



## jtree26

It looks like interest in snuff is really booming here at Puff! One thing I love is how cheap it is. I just placed an order with Mr. Snuff and picked up 10 different varities shipped to my house for less than $40. That plays right into my hands because I've always loved sampling different cigars and pipe tobacco. With snuff I can try a ton of different varities without spending $12 for a 2oz tin.


----------



## DanR

jtree26 said:


> It looks like interest in snuff is really booming here at Puff! One thing I love is how cheap it is. I just placed an order with Mr. Snuff and picked up 10 different varities shipped to my house for less than $40. That plays right into my hands because I've always loved sampling different cigars and pipe tobacco. With snuff I can try a ton of different varities without spending $12 for a 2oz tin.


You and me both Josh. Just take a look at my cellar and you can see that I like variety.

I had a touch of Gawith Apricot to awaken the senses this morning.


----------



## quo155

I am getting excited to try this stuff...as I have a sampler on the way. 

However, I truly hope that I do not like the stuff! I already smoke cigars, pipe, and dip moist snuff...BUT...I will never go to a cigarette!

What's left??? LOL~!


----------



## DanR

quo155 said:


> I am getting excited to try this stuff...as I have a sampler on the way.
> 
> However, I truly hope that I do not like the stuff! I already smoke cigars, pipe, and dip moist snuff...BUT...I will never go to a cigarette!
> 
> What's left??? LOL~!


Nicotine IVs...

I predict that you will like it, considering your all around appreciation for the leaf (and variety). The good news, as mentioned by Josh, is that snuff is probably the cheapest form of tobacco (at the moment). However, it is also the hardest to get. Gotta buy from Europe in most cases.


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Nicotine IVs...


Hmmm...how strong is it? There doesn't seem to be enough tobacco per pinch (even ground up) to carry much of a nicotine load. I can see it if you jam a significant amount in there, but just a pinch or two doesn't seem like it would have a whole lot of boost to it. I now done four bumps of snuff and can't say I feel much of a hit. It's enjoyable, primarily from the olfactory overload, but I don't see it as a solid source of nicotine unless you did a LOT of snuff -- say one of those little tubs.


----------



## BrewShooter

I've said it before, but I'm a nicotine lightweight. I have to smoke 1792 Flake in small bowls, but snuff doesn't really seem to hit me much at all. The WE Garrett Sweet & Mild can have a little kick too it, but most of the European snuffs don't do too much, I just enjoy the scents.


----------



## BrewShooter

Just had a hit of the Bernard Aecht Alt schmalzler. God, they make some great snuff!!


----------



## Garin

Yeah, snuff for me is two things: a little pinch or thumbnail for just a light scented accent, or a nice big thick pile on the back of my hand for a good relaxing punch. Some of my snuffs are better as the accent (McChrystal's menthol, for example, is absolutely skull-splitting if I take it in a dose bigger than a small pinch). Others seem to be purpose-made for a nice big dose -- the plain Kendal Browns, say. Many are good both ways (O&G is good no matter how I take it). 

Right now I'm just enjoying a little pinch of McChrystal's Anisette -- delightful stuff, and a lot milder and sweeter than I had expected. I've also got the Violet, which I find perfumey but in a way that I can enjoy more easily than the rose scents.

I also received my two new tins of O&G, hurray!


----------



## DanR

Tommy (QUO155) - Your snuff sampler is on the way. Hopefully it will get to you as fast as yours got to me! Thanks again for the tins. 

DCN# 9405 5036 9930 0358 5405 30


----------



## jtree26

Had some Toque Natural earlier today now its Toque Raspberry. I'm also waiting on this order from Mr. Snuff:

Products
------------------------------------------------------
1 x Toque Christmas Pudding 10g
1 x Wilsons Crumbs of Comfort 10g
1 x Toque Cherry Menthol 10g
1 x McChrystal's Mild Lemon 8.75g
1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 8.75g 
1 x Bernard Zwiefacher 10g 
1 x Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert 10g
1 x Toque Lime Toast 10g
1 x Samuel Gawith Kendal Brown Plain 25g 
1 x Wilsons Irish Hi Toast 22 10g


----------



## Nachman

@jtree26: They should call that "Mild Lemon" Super Lemon. It is good and very lemon.


----------



## DanR

It's a rough first day back to work! It seems like I've needed a few extra doses of snuff to keep me calm today. I took some Toque Quit earlier, but it's been mostly F&T Morocco for me today.

Josh (jtree26) - that looks like a nice list!


----------



## jtree26

Nachman said:


> @jtree26: They should call that "Mild Lemon" Super Lemon. It is good and very lemon.


I've heard great things about the Mild Lemon so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## jtree26

I enjoyed some Wilson's of Sharrow Rose tonight. The rose scent is interesting and it has a really nice tobacco base.


----------



## DanR

Crumbs of Comfort for me tonight.

I did place an order with Mr. Snuff today. I was running low on a few favorites and needed to try some new ones too. I ordered some mild lemon, old paris, and honey menthol to name a few.


----------



## mmiller

I have been looking into buying snuff and I have one question. What store is better to order from? Mr. Snuff or Snuff Store? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## DanR

mmiller said:


> I have been looking into buying snuff and I have one question. What store is better to order from? Mr. Snuff or Snuff Store? Thanks in advanced!


I think they are both fine. I prefer Mr. Snuff because they have a huge selection and their website is easy to use.


----------



## BrewShooter

I've only ever ordered directly from Toque or a couple times from Mr. Snuff, all were good experiences.


----------



## mmiller

Thanks guys Im putting in an order either tonight or tomorrow I will let you guys know what I end up getting. :tu


----------



## mmiller

I just placed my order and I went all out because I wanted to try a little of everything. Here is what I ended up with.


1 x Poschl Gawith Apricot 10g1 x Poschl Lowenprise 10g2 x Poschl President 7g1 x Poschl Red Bull 7g1 x Wilsons Honey Menthol 10g1 x Wilsons Ice Lemon 5g1 x Wilsons Ice Licorice 5g1 x Wilsons Lemon Toast 5g1 x Wilsons Tom Buck Extra 10g1 x Fribourg & Treyer High Dry Toast 25g1 x McChrystal's Clove 3.5g1 x McChrystal's Highland Ice 3.5g1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 4.4g1 x McChrystal's Mild Lemon 4.4g


----------



## jtree26

Looks like a nice assortment, enjoy!


----------



## karatekyle

Very nice assortment, Matt!


----------



## Garin

Wow, nice stuff Matt! 

It's crunch time -- publication deadlines are up in a couple of days, so I'm locked away in the office furiously trying to finish primary research AND write it all up at the same time. It's a good thing the O&G never lets me down...


----------



## mmiller

Thanks guys, Im glad I didn't seem to get any bad snuff, this being my first order and all.


----------



## Garin

mmiller said:


> Thanks guys, Im glad I didn't seem to get any bad snuff, this being my first order and all.


So there's a question for the more experienced snuffers: are there any truly _bad_ snuffs? So far, in the dozen or so kinds I've tried, I haven't hit anything truly bad. I have found a few that I only take occasionally, and others that are definite go-to everyday snuffs.


----------



## Nachman

Garin said:


> So there's a question for the more experienced snuffers: are there any truly _bad_ snuffs? So far, in the dozen or so kinds I've tried, I haven't hit anything truly bad. I have found a few that I only take occasionally, and others that are definite go-to everyday snuffs.


I have tried a couple of hundred snuffs, and there are no bad ones. There are some however that are not for you right now. In a few months or a few years they might be your favorite, and your present favorite might not do it for you then. If a novice snuffer started with Dholakia White, for example, he probably would never try snuff again, but many experienced snuffers swear by it. On the other hand, the Ozona Cherry that you loved may become cloying down the road. The lesson: never throw a snuff away. Freeze it or jar it and save it for later.


----------



## Commander Quan

This is something I have never tried. Do you guys do it strictly for the Nic hit, or is there some other sort of enjoyment you get from it?

I am slightly hesitant to try something like this, only because of the convenience factor, I enjoy my cigars, pipe, or hookah, but do it strictly as a relaxation activity, and only when I can commit the proper amount of time to it. I feel like something like this has the potential to be very habit forming because you can take a pinch and go along with whatever you are doing. I do not what to get myself in the position where I feel I need to have nicotine, instead of wanting it because it is something I enjoy.


----------



## DanR

Derrick, it's a little bit of both for me. I don't think Snuff delivers a huge nic hit, but it does give enough to provide a little lift during the day. There are some snuffs that are higher in Nicotine, such as Toque Quit, which is billed as a good way to quit cigarettes, but I think most are fairly mild. If I'm at work tied to my computer digging through e-mails, or something tedious like that, I might reach for snuff to help take the edge off.

Primarily though, I like the flavors and the aromas (you know the old "most of what you taste is through smell" routine), and that is mostly what leads me to reach for my snuff. I try to pair my snuffs with whatever I'm drinking, so in the morning I might like Kendal Brown snuff because I think it goes well with my coffee. In the afternoon, I might choose something with menthol to add interest to a bottle of water. That kind of thing...

I guess to answer your question, I don't wake up in the morning craving snuff, but it can provide an easy "n" hit if you needed it.


----------



## freestoke

Commander Quan said:


> This is something I have never tried. Do you guys do it strictly for the Nic hit, or is there some other sort of enjoyment you get from it?


I haven't had much of a nic hit from it, but I've only tried it five times at this point. I think it would border on homeopathy to think such a small amount of tobacco could contain much of a jolt from that direction. For me, it's an olfactory whammy more than anything else, like mainlining flower sniffing. My main objection is that, for me, it's pretty messy. I've decided that it's the very thing right before a shower. With my allergies, it would not be wise to do snuff in public. :spy:


----------



## BrewShooter

I will say it again, I could almost do without the nicotine in tobacco and smoke because I enjoy the taste and the experience. It is the same with snuff for me. The only snuff in my collection which I normally feel any significant nicotine from is the Garrett Sweet & Mild. Mostly, I love the smell of the snuffs.


----------



## Commander Quan

This is something I will have to think about.


----------



## WWhermit

I tried some Navy Plain scotch snuff for the first time last night. You boys are talking about a nicotine hit, or the lack thereof, in the typical snuff. Well, I found where all the nicotine was hiding! Nachman gifted a few snuffs for me to try (Thank you Nick!) and I've never tried a scotch snuff before. Packs quite a punch, and the flavor is quite nice too! Natural tobacco, very pleasant.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## freestoke

WWhermit said:


> I tried some Navy Plain scotch snuff for the first time last night. You boys are talking about a nicotine hit, or the lack thereof, in the typical snuff. Well, I found where all the nicotine was hiding! Nachman gifted a few snuffs for me to try (Thank you Nick!) and I've never tried a scotch snuff before. Packs quite a punch, and the flavor is quite nice too! Natural tobacco, very pleasant.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


How much did you take? Let's say I ground up some powder dry Happy Bogie. How big a pile would 2 grams (crunchy dry) make ground up? (That'd be about a medium pipe full of 15% RH I'm guessing.) Surely more than an aspirin tablet I would think. Maybe it's the blood/brain barrier thing. The olfactory bulb is actually directly connected to the brain, so putting a given amount of nicotine right on it might have more effect than transporting nicotine to the brain via the blood stream.

That said, I haven't had any high nicotine symptoms at all and I did at LEAST an aspirin tablet's worth of the O&G last time out. I'll take even more of something different (I'll scan back over things here for ideas...) next time out.

:shock: My 3000th post!


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> I've decided that it's the very thing right before a shower.


This is actually something I enjoy doing. Take like 4 big pinches of snuff before my shower. The humidity from the shower wets the snuff and amps up the flavor even more. Then, before I get out (if it all hasn't run down my throat) I blow it into my hands and down the drain it goes!


----------



## Nachman

Jim, try an aspirin tablet worth of Navy Plain or Railroad Mills Plain and tell me you don't feel the nicotine. I do big pile of it off the back of my hand and go through more than a 1.15 oz (33g) tin a month. It gives me the nic I want when I can't smoke. If you use most snuffs, however, nicotine is not a big factor. Navy Plain is about as high nic as it comes.


----------



## jtree26

I just wanted to let let everyone know how much I'm enjoying Toque Spanish Gem today :clap2:


----------



## InsidiousTact

I can't believe I missed the advent of this thread! Well, I'm back... And conveniently placed an order for more snuff a week or so ago! It'll probably be another few weeks, but I'm waiting with baited breath.

In the order I have some S&G black coffee, my favorite of all time, which unfortunately got ran over by a car before I could finish it.


----------



## DanR

InsidiousTact said:


> I can't believe I missed the advent of this thread! Well, I'm back... And conveniently placed an order for more snuff a week or so ago! It'll probably be another few weeks, but I'm waiting with baited breath.
> 
> In the order I have some S&G black coffee, my favorite of all time, which unfortunately got ran over by a car before I could finish it.


Welcome back Taylor. So, run over by a car! There must be an interesting story there?

WOS Strawberry this morning. I suspect today will be a big snuff day for me. I am taking a woodworking class most of the day, and will carry a bullet filled with F&T Morocco to keep me company.


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I am taking a woodworking class most of the day, and will carry a bullet filled with F&T Morocco to keep me company.


Are you taking in your pipe for show and tell?


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Are you taking in your pipe for show and tell?


You bet! Along with a block of briar and the last issue of pipes magazine that has an article about turning pipes with a lathe. The pipes they are making in the article are too elaborate or me, but it illustrates the basic concepts.


----------



## Garin

On Friday night, I was visiting with an old friend, and, perhaps not too surprisingly, we had a few drinks (though nothing outrageous). A bit later, I took what would normally be a "medium-sized" snuff of O&G. On any other day, this might provide a little lift, but certainly it was not a "big" snuff. However, I found that it hit me *hard*, like smoking a too-big bowl of happy bogie!

I've noticed this before too -- that alcohol and nicotine seem to dramatically amplify each other.

Does anyone else notice this too? Or am I weird?


----------



## WWhermit

freestoke said:


> *How much did you take?* Let's say I ground up some powder dry Happy Bogie. How big a pile would 2 grams (crunchy dry) make ground up? (That'd be about a medium pipe full of 15% RH I'm guessing.) Surely more than an aspirin tablet I would think. Maybe it's the blood/brain barrier thing. The olfactory bulb is actually directly connected to the brain, so putting a given amount of nicotine right on it might have more effect than transporting nicotine to the brain via the blood stream.
> 
> That said, I haven't had any high nicotine symptoms at all and I did at LEAST an aspirin tablet's worth of the O&G last time out. I'll take even more of something different (I'll scan back over things here for ideas...) next time out.
> 
> :shock: My 3000th post!


I took maybe the size of a low-dose aspirin in each nostril. The Navy Plain is a lot finer than the standard snuff, such as O&G, and I'm finding it difficult keeping it from sailing right past my nostrils and into the back of my throat, making me cough. I find that pinching it is easier, but still is a learning curve for me, so I'm taking less than I would with a regular, moister snuff.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## DanR

Wilson's of Sharrow Apple this morning. This tin is starting to grow on me. The apple scent is fairly mild, but it's definitely there. It's reminds me of a fresh cut red apple, but it has a touch of jolly rancher candy in the background.


----------



## Commander Quan

Is snuff something that is available locally? Is there an equivalent to Prince Albert that most drug stores carry?


----------



## BrewShooter

You might be able to find some of the Garrett or Swisher snuffs in a local store. A good tobacco shop might also carry the Silver Dollar line.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Well, I just happend on to a trade with bullofspadez (Jay) and scored some tins of Toque: Toffee, Bourbon, Whisky & Honey, Cherry, Grapefruit, Toast & Marmalade & Natual Toast plus a box of G&H Strawberry.

Been putting quite a bit of the toffee up me nose, and I'm not getting much scent or nic action. My, but this stuff is fine! It does have a tendency to go to the back of the thoat.

Is it just me, or does the Toque base have a light "cat piss" aroma to it?

Pateintly awaiting my Mr. Snuff order to try some medicated snuff and some schmalzlers.


----------



## Commander Quan

BrewShooter said:


> A good tobacco shop...


I wish I had one of those around.


----------



## DanR

Contrabass Bry said:


> Well, I just happend on to a trade with bullofspadez (Jay) and scored some tins of Toque: Toffee, Bourbon, Whisky & Honey, Cherry, Grapefruit, Toast & Marmalade & Natual Toast plus a box of G&H Strawberry.
> 
> Been putting quite a bit of the toffee up me nose, and I'm not getting much scent or nic action. My, but this stuff is fine! It does have a tendency to go to the back of the thoat.
> 
> Is it just me, or does the Toque base have a light "cat piss" aroma to it?
> 
> Pateintly awaiting my Mr. Snuff order to try some medicated snuff and some schmalzlers.


I have heard people comment about an ammonia smell when the tins a fresh, but mine didn't have any of that. I understand that letting them sit open for a few hours helps dissipate that.

The Toque scents are not very strong IMO. The owner claims to use only organic (non-artificial) ingredients in the manufacturing of his product - so the scents aren't as powerful and don't last as long. I had a different experience from you with the toffee though. I was able to pick it up the scent no problem.

Since I started down this slope, I have found myself preferring the Wilsons of Sharrow and F&T snuffs over the toque. They have stronger scents. I really don't care if they are artificial if they smell good!


----------



## freestoke

Commander Quan said:


> I wish I had one of those around.


"What's the best pipe store around here?"

1950s: "Quite a few good ones, but I'd say Cole Bros. The newsstand across the street has a few nice pipes, too."
1960s: "There's a high class pipe store in town, but the old Cole Bros. has a lot of good pipes too."
1970s: "I think there's one around the corner, but I'm not sure. My father used to go there -- if it's still there. Coles, I think."
1980s: "There's one over in Utica, in the mall."
1990s: "There used to be one in Utica, but all they sell is cigars now. You'd have to go to Syracuse."
2000s: "You have to get everything online, otherwise the taxes will kill you. Try Smokingpipes."
2010s: "Lowes is right down the street...oh. THAT kind of pipe! I wouldn't know. You should stop smoking!"


----------



## freestoke

Just seeing how far this flies -- the first sneezing fit was easily contained with a kleenex. First, some Schmalzer (Schmalzler?), now some English Rose. When that wears down a little, a whack of FT Moroccan that I haven't tried yet and off to the showers! :lol: This is all Dan's fault! WHoa!!  That FT Moroccan got my attention!


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Just seeing how far this flies -- the first sneezing fit was easily contained with a kleenex. First, some Schmalzer (Schmalzler?), now some English Rose. When that wears down a little, a whack of FT Moroccan that I haven't tried yet and off to the showers! :lol: This is all Dan's fault! WHoa!!  That FT Moroccan got my attention!


Jim, maybe now you see why the F&T Morocco is my favorite!


----------



## BrewShooter

Contrabass Bry said:


> Well, I just happend on to a trade with bullofspadez (Jay) and scored some tins of Toque: Toffee, Bourbon, Whisky & Honey, Cherry, Grapefruit, Toast & Marmalade & Natual Toast plus a box of G&H Strawberry.
> 
> Been putting quite a bit of the toffee up me nose, and I'm not getting much scent or nic action. My, but this stuff is fine! It does have a tendency to go to the back of the thoat.
> 
> Is it just me, or does the Toque base have a light "cat piss" aroma to it?
> 
> Pateintly awaiting my Mr. Snuff order to try some medicated snuff and some schmalzlers.


Of the Toques you have, I've only ever tried the Natural Toast, but that's a good one. I'd say about half of the Toque tins I have are keepers, but the rest don't have enough of a lasting scent for me. The Natural and Lime Toast are both good and I like the Berwick Brown quite a bit. I do agree that F&T are good. I've only tried the Old Paris and Bourdeaux, but those are great. The three Bernard Schamlzers in my collection are probably my favorites and I also am a fan of Poschl Ozona Orange. It's a medicated snuff, but I definitely get the orange after the menthol fades.


----------



## WWhermit

I've been mixing the Navy Plain with Honey Menthol lately. I like the flavor of the Honey Menthol, but the kick from the Navy Plain is missing. The Navy Plain by itself is very hard to take for me, being so dry and fine. The two together gives me the flavor I need, and the nicotine I enjoy!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## 36Bones

Garin said:


> I made a trip to my B&M today to pick up the big tubs of O&G. When I got there, however, I was informed that they had precisely two different kinds of snuff in stock: SP and Menthol. (the sad thing is, I believe they are likely the only store within possibly hundreds of miles to actually have snuff). I already have a tub of SP, so I picked up one of the menthol.
> 
> Good gravy that's a menthol punch! It's nice stuff though. It's not nearly as complicated as the O&G, but what it lacks in subtlety it makes up for in zing. It has no lack of zing.
> 
> Incidentally, I may have found my new favourite el-cheapo discreet snuff box: an empty contact lens container. Each half has enough for a few good pinches, and as a bonus you get two separate spots for two different kinds of snuff. I'm going to try this immediately.
> 
> View attachment 36085


Great idea! I have a few of those on hand.


----------



## Nachman

Contrabass Bry said:


> Well, I just happend on to a trade with bullofspadez (Jay) and scored some tins of Toque: Toffee, Bourbon, Whisky & Honey, Cherry, Grapefruit, Toast & Marmalade & Natual Toast plus a box of G&H Strawberry.
> 
> Been putting quite a bit of the toffee up me nose, and I'm not getting much scent or nic action. My, but this stuff is fine! It does have a tendency to go to the back of the thoat.
> 
> Is it just me, or does the Toque base have a light "cat piss" aroma to it?
> 
> Pateintly awaiting my Mr. Snuff order to try some medicated snuff and some schmalzlers.


If you can find some Jaxon,s Toffee, try that. Strong toffee scent that will still be with you an hour later. Another source of long lasting scents are the Indian snuffs if you like exotic scents. They last a long time in your nose. I like Rodney, but have to agree with you, a lot of his scents are weak and don't last long. Someone asked if Mr Snuff is the place to buy snuff. Yes. There are other European vendors, but Dave at Mrsnuff has been dedicated to serving the American market more than anyone else. He used to be located here until PACT regulations drove him overseas to Scotland. Without Rodney (Toque) and Dave (Mrsnuff) it would be very difficult to get snuff in the US and Canada, so we need to support them as much as we can.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Thanks, Nick! I looked that one up before based on your earlier recommendation in this thread, but I could only find one e-tailer.

No matter, my small planetoid of snoff came last night! Now we're talkin'!

First off was a snootful of WoS SM Blue. The menthol and camphor was just the ticket and I appreciated the nice tobacco base! After that, I couldn't resist trying a couple nostrils full of Bernard Aecht Alt. Wow! What a surprize! I got scents/flavor similar to a fine single-orgin chocolate's floral properties. 

Having fun and enjoying this quite a bit! I feared the "bloom was off the rose" after trying those Toque snuffs...


----------



## BrewShooter

Yep, Aecht Alt is a nice one. I also love Zwiefacher with it's light menthol up front followed by, what to me smells like, chocolate covered cherries! 

I agree with Nachman on several points as well, the Indian snuffs definitely last, I have Cheetah and Super Kailash and they are both pungent, but not always something I'm in the mood for, and support Toque and MrSnuff, those guys are great!


----------



## quo155

*DanR*...thank you for the very nice assortment of Snuff! I appreciate it Brother! You blew me away with the selection!

As of now, it is just OK (Snuff in general)...it is taking some getting used to! However, so far...I seem to love the Lemon Grove the most. I need to give this sNuff some more time to grow on me!

*Again, Dan...you went overboard brother...but I will enjoy it all! Thanks!*


----------



## DanR

quo155 said:


> *DanR*...thank you for the very nice assortment of Snuff! I appreciate it Brother! You blew me away with the selection!
> 
> As of now, it is just OK (Snuff in general)...it is taking some getting used to! However, so far...I seem to love the Lemon Grove the most. I need to give this sNuff some more time to grow on me!
> 
> *Again, Dan...you went overboard brother...but I will enjoy it all! Thanks!*


Tommy - I'm glad you like the package. I predict that nasal snuff will grow on you. I didn't take to them right away either, but now I take snuff every day.

On a side to everyone, I sent an e-mail note to Mr. Snuff (Dave) telling him about our thread. He is a reguar contributor on another snuff related forum, and I asked him to consider dropping by from time to time to banter with us too. We'll see if he takes us up on it.

Today is an O&G day for me...


----------



## DanR

My order from Mr. Snuff showed up. I ordered some nice ones to try out:

Fribourg & Treyer Bureau 25g
Fribourg & Treyer Seville 25g
Wilsons Ice Licorice 10g
McChrystal's Mild Lemon 4.4g
Fribourg & Treyer Patchouli 25g
Wilsons Honey Menthol 10g
Fribourg & Treyer Old Paris 25g
Wilsons Sandalwood 10g
Fribourg & Treyer Santo Domingo 25g
Wilsons Kendal Brown 25g

I haven't tried them all yet, but so far the Patchouli is my favorite. I feel like a hippie! :hippie:


----------



## mmiller

DanR said:


> I haven't tried them all yet, but so far the Patchouli is my favorite. I feel like a hippie! :hippie:


I was going to order that too but HDT was higher up on my list, I take it that F&T makes excellent snuff from your order.


----------



## Nachman

Snuffing the Rooster this afternoon.


----------



## DanR

mmiller said:


> I was going to order that too but HDT was higher up on my list, I take it that F&T makes excellent snuff from your order.


Yes, I really like them. I think it's all made by Wilson's of Sharrow, but there is something about the grind and the scents that I really like about F&T. Morocco is my favorite, but the Patchouli and Old Paris are close seconds. Plus the tins have a nice screw top that keeps the snuff from making a big mess when you open them.


----------



## WWhermit

Nachman said:


> Snuffing the Rooster this afternoon.


Ah, the mental picture from that line!

Mix of Honey Menthol and Navy Plain again for me.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## jtree26

My latest Mr. Snuff order arrived yesterday so I've been trying out some new stuff. Really enjoying Toque Lime Toast, and Xmas Pudding.


----------



## mmiller

jtree26 said:


> My latest Mr. Snuff order arrived yesterday so I've been trying out some new stuff. Really enjoying Toque Lime Toast, and Xmas Pudding.


Still waiting on my order, how long does it usually take to get in?


----------



## DanR

mmiller said:


> Still waiting on my order, how long does it usually take to get in?


Mine was remarkably fast this time - 8 days from order to mailbox. However, most of my orders take about two weeks. I'm sure the biggest chunk of that is sitting in customs.


----------



## mmiller

Thanks Dan! I am just getting anxious, waiting for packages is like torture, you already bought it but you cant have it till later.


----------



## DanR

mmiller said:


> Thanks Dan! I am just getting anxious, waiting for packages is like torture, you already bought it but you cant have it till later.


I know what you mean, but that's part of the fun too. Like being a kid waiting for Santa to come all over again...

Had some WOS Sandalwood this morning. Subtle, woodsy, gentle on the nose, I like it...


----------



## quo155

DanR said:


> Tommy - I'm glad you like the package. I predict that nasal snuff will grow on you. I didn't take to them right away either, but now I take snuff every day.


I would be willing to bet that this stuff grows on me too...I love the "smell" from some of these!


----------



## MrSnuff

Hey guys,

thanks to DanR for letting me know about this thread.

I am really pleased to see some folks picking up the Hopfen from McChrystal's. This has been a quiet favorite of mine for years. it was originally blended for the German market many years ago as a Oktoberfest snuff I believe. For the longest time it was not available on the US or UK market. In fact (forgive me for tooting my own horn here) yours truly introduced it to the US market after considerable effort. For a lad raised on Scottish beer (ie hoppy, strong and yes 'warm') McChrystal's hops hit the mark. The floral bitter-sweet smell compliments a decent beer beautifully. I like it to assist the bitterness of a decent IPA or compliment the maltiness of a nice dark stout or porter. 

I highly recommend it as a 'theme' snuff - for want of a better word. By that I mean it is not a goto all day snuff, but it has a place based on what you are doing, eating, drinking, time of year or day etc.

Enjoy,

Dave


----------



## szyzk

Had my first sniff thanks to DanR last night. Tom Buck SP. Loved it.

Thanks, Dan. 'Nother slope. The wife is extremely excited. Yeah, thanks.

:lol:


----------



## DanR

Hi Dave. Welcome to Puff. We're glad to have you here!


----------



## MrSnuff

Thanks to you Dan for letting me know.

Time for a big old snort out of my 500g tub of Dholakia White. 

That was mean. I apologize. It has been unavailable for so long and I am still sitting on about 100g. But hey, there has to be some benefit to owning a snuff website, right? I snagged 2Kg about a year ago and lucky I did. It has been a nightmare getting it back in stock. I won't even start, it is so ludicrous. The good news it it appears the shelf life is pretty much indefinite.

I will admit a real soft spot for the White though. 

Here's a mixing tip: 98% white with 2% Poschl President. Odd as that sounds it works. 

Dave


----------



## Nachman

Hay Dave, Welcome to Puff. We can use a snuffer with your expertise.


----------



## DanR

MrSnuff said:


> Thanks to you Dan for letting me know.
> 
> Time for a big old snort out of my 500g tub of Dholakia White.
> 
> That was mean. I apologize. It has been unavailable for so long and I am still sitting on about 100g. But hey, there has to be some benefit to owning a snuff website, right? I snagged 2Kg about a year ago and lucky I did. It has been a nightmare getting it back in stock. I won't even start, it is so ludicrous. The good news it it appears the shelf life is pretty much indefinite.
> 
> I will admit a real soft spot for the White though.
> 
> Here's a mixing tip: 98% white with 2% Poschl President. Odd as that sounds it works.
> 
> Dave


I haven't tried the Dholakia White yet, but I've been watching your sight for it to show up again. I did pick up some of the black, but it didn't really ring any bells for me. I revisit it from time to time to see if my preferences have changed enough that I might decide that I like it all of a sudden. It just hasn't happened for me yet. Swiss Chocolate on the other hand, now that's quite a snuff - like shoving fresh baked brownies into your nostrils.

After sniffing my F&T Pachtouli all day, I switched over to McChrystals Mild Lemon tonight. Nick, I know you said earlier that it had a stronger lemon scent than the name implies, and I have to agree, but it wasn't too strong. Quite nice actually. I can understand the "mild" moniker.


----------



## Nachman

Dan, If you compare the Mild Lemon to WOS Lemon Grove, it is definitely the stronger and most satisfying of the two.


----------



## quo155

Welcome to Puff Mr Snuff!!!


----------



## Commander Quan

I did a trade with a guy and my first sampling of snuff was yesterday, a tried a small portion of McChrystal's Original & Genuine, as per the recommendation of the gentlemen I traded with. It was ok, but reminded me a little too much like Vicks VapoRub. I did another portion of it this morning, trying to get my barrings on this whole snuff thing. This afternoon I decided to try a different snuff and randomly went for Rooster, apparently this is a strong one. I can tell from the throbbing in the frontal lobe of my brain.


----------



## szyzk

Had some Tom Buck this morning... Almost better than a cup of coffee!

I can't wait to dig in to some different snuffs. For now, I'm nursing the samples DanR sent to me!


----------



## karatekyle

Dave! Looking forward to getting the big ole tins of O&G and Clove I ordered from ya. Welcome to the forum, brother!

Taking a bit of Kendal Brown. Very rarely take this, not sure why. It's good.


----------



## InsidiousTact

Hey Dave, glad to have you here! I'm also waiting for my order to arrive- the worst part of the process! Stupid US laws, making me wait for trans-Atlantic shipping of snuff. 
Seriously though, you do us all a great service, and I will always stand by your business. I can't speak highly enough of you and your business. In fact, in one of my orders I didn't get the Dholakia Swiss chocolate I ordered... But after a quick email conversation, you expressed 3 of them right to my house!! Thanks again for that!

Dan, I think it was you who asked about my beloved SG black coffee (RIP) getting ran over? Yeah, not too good of a story, but I was walking home late one evening, took a shortcut down an alleyway, and the next day my SG was gone! Not in my pants, or my drawer, not on my dresser or in my car! I looked for about 3 days before giving up, just hoping I'd find it eventually. I did, after all, have a few beers that night and could have just misplaced it.
A couple days after that I walked down the very same alley, only to see my SG in pieces, with it's guts strewn about the pavement, quite waterlogged by recent rain. Needless to say, I stopped for several minutes and mourned my loss. It was horrible...


----------



## Commander Quan

I have this order sitting in my shopping cart now. Anyone have any other suggestions for a first order?

Samuel Gawith Kendal Brown Original 25g
Toque Cheese and Bacon 25g
Fribourg & Treyer High Dry Toast 25g
Toque Raspberry 25g
Fribourg & Treyer Dr.JR Justice 25g
Samuel Gawith Irish D Light 25g
Samuel Gawith Scotch 25g
Toque Lime Toast 25g
Toque Natural Toast 25g
Posh Bullet Black


----------



## karatekyle

Commander Quan said:


> I have this order sitting in my shopping cart now. Anyone have any other suggestions for a first order?
> 
> Samuel Gawith Kendal Brown Original 25g
> Toque Cheese and Bacon 25g
> Fribourg & Treyer High Dry Toast 25g
> Toque Raspberry 25g
> Fribourg & Treyer Dr.JR Justice 25g
> Samuel Gawith Irish D Light 25g
> Samuel Gawith Scotch 25g
> Toque Lime Toast 25g
> Toque Natural Toast 25g
> Posh Bullet Black


I've heard black coffee is good. Otherwise, I'm a huge fan of O&G and Xmas pudding.


----------



## DanR

6 Photo Anarkali
F&T patchouli
F&T morocco

Those are my top 3 right now! And McChrystals Original and Genuine as Kyle suggests.

I might suggest only 10g of cheese and bacon to start. It's very "cheesy". You may not like it...


----------



## InsidiousTact

I highly recommend SG black coffee. My personal favorite! 
Also take a look at the Sternecker snuffs, they come very highly recommended as a classic German snuff (schmalzler technically I believe). I've got the Echt Fresko, and it's unique and tasty. It's a small, one-man operation, and that guy must know what he's doing!


----------



## mmiller

Earlier I had some WOS Aniseed Extra and a little bit ago I stole some Xmas Pudding from Kyle :spy: had xmas pudding before and didnt care for it much but this time I loved it!


----------



## keen smoke

I'm smoking some C&D Burley Flake #3 and snuffing Gawith Scotch Black - safe to say I'm getting a good dose of pre-sleep nicotine...


----------



## Commander Quan

karatekyle said:


> I've heard black coffee is good. Otherwise, I'm a huge fan of O&G and Xmas pudding.





DanR said:


> I might suggest only 10g of cheese and bacon to start. It's very "cheesy". You may not like it...


I added the xmas pudding, and the SG Black Coffee, and I changed all the Toque to the 10g tins. Except when I checked my email receipt I had 2 tins of the Cheese and Bacon.


----------



## DanR

Commander Quan said:


> I added the xmas pudding, and the SG Black Coffee, and I changed all the Toque to the 10g tins. Except when I checked my email receipt I had 2 tins of the Cheese and Bacon.


:lol: so, the cheese isn't alone?

Now the wait begins. I hope you end up liking it all!


----------



## karatekyle

A HUGE dob of O&G earlier. Put two aspirin sized piles on the back o' the hand; one in each nostril. There's something about that stuff that makes it easy to take lots of. Easily my favorite snuff.


----------



## karatekyle

Had a clever idea today. My desktop is my pipe workstation as well. So I have pipe cleaning supplies within reach. All pipers know a fine pipe should be wiped clean of acidic hand oils with a soft cloth after handling. Also, vaseline comes in handy; from conditioning vulcanite stems after smoking to sealing up a zippo to conserve fluid. But non pipers may be confused as to why I have rags and vaseline near my computer.





I love having uses for all my old tabak tins and snuff tins are no different. Now, my empty snuff tins will be perfect (or at least more manly) accoutrements for pipe care, zippo refilling, chapped lips, nicks/ scratches from my new straight razor, nosebleeds from finishing too many snuff tins... etc.


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> Also, vaseline comes in handy; from conditioning vulcanite stems after smoking to sealing up a zippo to conserve fluid. But non pipers may be confused as to why I have rags and vaseline near my computer.


I'm not sure "confused" would be the right word for it... ound:

That's a good idea Kyle. I've been just tossing the old tins, but I guess I'd better start getting creative to keep up with you!

My snuff of choice today has been F&T Seville, which is lovely and light. The manufacturer states that this one is scented with Seville oranges, but it smells more like flowers to me than oranges.

I did take another stab at the Dholakia Black earlier today, and it's not so bad after all. I does have a rather unique, musty, barnyard type smell to it, but the natural smell of tobacco is definitely there too.


----------



## Nachman

DanR said:


> My snuff of choice today has been F&T Seville, which is lovely and light. The manufacturer states that this one is scented with Seville oranges, but it smells more like flowers to me than oranges.


I believe all English orange snuffs are made with Neroli Oil which is extracted from orange blossoms using a water process. Orange zest would probably be too perishable and any other orange extract would be artificial and not allowed under the old Purity Laws.


----------



## DanR

Nachman said:


> I believe all English orange snuffs are made with Neroli Oil which is extracted from orange blossoms using a water process. Orange zest would probably be too perishable and any other orange extract would be artificial and not allowed under the old Purity Laws.


Well, that ceratinly would explain the flowery-ness (I like making up words). It does have a very (VERY) faint aroma of oranges, but it could just be my mind playing tricks on me.

Today, I've started with Old Paris. Another winner from the folks at F&T. It is going great with my coffee.


----------



## mmiller

Just had some Aniseed Extra and still anxiously awaiting my order from mr. snuff


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Well, that ceratinly would explain the flowery-ness (I like making up words).


I'm surprised that an extract from the orange tree flower would smell like the fruit. ("Floweriness" has already been taken, Dan. oke


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> I'm surprised that an extract from the orange tree flower would smell like the fruit. ("Floweriness" has already been taken, Dan. oke


Damn! I thought I was getting good at making stuff up...

You're probably correct, I think my mind was really "wanting" to find some orange in there.


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> Just had some Aniseed Extra and still anxiously awaiting my order from mr. snuff


You and me both. I'm starting to scrape the bottom of this O&G tin.


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> You and me both. I'm starting to scrape the bottom of this O&G tin.


Would you say this is how you feel??


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> Would you say this is how you feel??


Nail on the head. Way to work the GIFs haha.


----------



## BrewShooter

Bah, I've been away for a week, another few days to go, and I brought a pipe, but haven't had much chance to smoke it. I don't know what I was thinking not bringing any snuff!!!!


----------



## mmiller

BrewShooter said:


> Bah, I've been away for a week, another few days to go, and I brought a pipe, but haven't had much chance to smoke it. I don't know what I was thinking not bringing any snuff!!!!


That is rough man, if Im going to be gone for a few days without my pipe, I have my snuff!


----------



## mmiller

Finally got my Mr. Snuff order in, I immediately opened it and had some Poschl President and some WOS Ice Lemon, Ice Lemon was really refreshing and smell light lemonade not much burn because it is non tobacco but I had to try it.


----------



## karatekyle

O&G clove, I knew I'd like this. VERY clovey. Yum.


----------



## Nachman

DanR said:


> Well, that ceratinly would explain the flowery-ness (I like making up words). It does have a very (VERY) faint aroma of oranges, but it could just be my mind playing tricks on me.
> 
> Today, I've started with Old Paris. Another winner from the folks at F&T. It is going great with my coffee.


G&H Dry Orange has a good strong Neroli scent.


----------



## szyzk

Had a sniff of Gingerbread last night before bed. I fell asleep thinking of freshly baked sweets.


----------



## karatekyle

Fresh O&G. Holy menthol!


----------



## DanR

WOS Sandalwood. It's not overly fragrant, but has a very nice, "fresh" scent. I really like it.


----------



## mmiller

F&T High Dry Toast tonight, I would say it smells a little like campfire? I enjoy it Im glad the smallest size was 25g :lol:


----------



## keen smoke

I can't ever keep track of what I've said already in these threads that continue on for whiles, but I'm again snuffing the McChrystals Hopfen Schnupf - a lovely SP that I return to often. One of my favs and highly recommended to all snuffers!


----------



## mmiller

This morning I had some McChrystals Highland Ice, very pleasant and easy to take.


----------



## karatekyle

McChrystals is always so easy to take. A bit of McChrystal's Clove in the library. This snuff is sooo potent!


----------



## DanR

Pulled out a tin of Toque Absinthe - The best one in their lineup IMO.


----------



## InsidiousTact

Alright, who's ordered from mr. Snuff and is on the west coast? How long did it take, from time of order, to arrive? I'm starting to get worried that my order didn't make it past inspections or something! I can't remember how long it took last time, but I don't think it was quite this long! It's been nearly 4 weeks...


----------



## DanR

InsidiousTact said:


> Alright, who's ordered from mr. Snuff and is on the west coast? How long did it take, from time of order, to arrive? I'm starting to get worried that my order didn't make it past inspections or something! I can't remember how long it took last time, but I don't think it was quite this long! It's been nearly 4 weeks...


I wish I had good news for you, but I placed an order on January 4th, and it got to me about 8 days after they shipped it. Other orders have varied from 10-14 days, but never 4 weeks. :hmm:


----------



## Nachman

InsidiousTact said:


> Alright, who's ordered from mr. Snuff and is on the west coast? How long did it take, from time of order, to arrive? I'm starting to get worried that my order didn't make it past inspections or something! I can't remember how long it took last time, but I don't think it was quite this long! It's been nearly 4 weeks...


E-mail Dave and tell him. He will have Royal Mail trace the package and take care of you. I have never had one go missing, but have heard of it happening. He made sure the buyer got the product.


----------



## WWhermit

InsidiousTact said:


> Alright, who's ordered from mr. Snuff and is on the west coast? How long did it take, from time of order, to arrive? I'm starting to get worried that my order didn't make it past inspections or something! I can't remember how long it took last time, but I don't think it was quite this long! It's been nearly 4 weeks...


I don't live far from you, and the longest it's taken for me was 12 days. Looks like those customs officers might be enjoying some snuff...just to check for drugs, of course!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## InsidiousTact

Well... Sounds like its been snatched by the good old customs officers, for the security of the country no doubt.

Maybe I shouldn't have ordered the acrylic bullet, and plethora of glass containers? I've sent them an email though, hopefully this gets straightened out... I don't want to have to pay for it all again :/


----------



## szyzk

InsidiousTact said:


> Well... Sounds like its been snatched by the good old customs officers, for the security of the country no doubt.


Yes yes yes, citizen, that tobacco was a threat to our freedom. Good thing they caught it! :lol:

Hopefully Mr. Snuff sorts this out for you!

I woke up to Wilson's Aniseed Eucalyptus this morning. Good stuff!


----------



## jfserama

Some Crumb of Comfort (compliments of DanR) tonight, since the nicotine reserve was getting dangerously low.


----------



## DanR

Honey Menthol for me. I'm glad I listened to the recommendations for this one. It's tasty.


----------



## jtree26

I'm enjoying some Bernards Zwiefacher this morning, it is really good!


----------



## jtree26

Just wanted to share some random thoughts in our snuff thread... I had only had Samuel Gawith snuff out of their plastic tapboxes. Needless to say, I was not terribly impressed with any of them. Today I cracked open a 25 gram vacuum sealed tin of Kendal Brown, and there was a HUGE difference. It was like night and day, soft, moist and oh so good. If you have not had SG out of these 25g tins, do yourself a favor and try them out. Not sure why SG ever started using those tapboxes but they should get rid of them!


----------



## WWhermit

Finishing up my tin of Honey Menthol today. It's helping me keep a nose cold at bay, hopefully!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## InsidiousTact

Sternecker's Echt Fresko, a favorite of mine! Smoky, a bit of fruity sweetness, and a nice fermenty smell.

And for those curious, I sent Mr. Snuff an email and am very happy with their customer service once again. The 28 day mark, the point at which the postal system recognizes that there's a problem, is coming up fast and after that their CS rep assured me that an enquiry would be made and the problem sorted out.


----------



## karatekyle

A bit of O&G to get me to the shower.


----------



## DanR

Patchouli as I "try" to get motivated this morning. I've got a case of the "Mondays"...


----------



## WWhermit

Honey Menthol again for me today. I cracked open my tin of O&G last night, just for a taste. Woah!! Nice mellow kick, a bit of citrus in the background, very very nice snuff! I already know I'll be ordering a 25g tin of this next time around.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Commander Quan

My first order from mr. Snuff arrived today, unfortunetly i've had a head cold for the last 3 days.


----------



## DanR

I got my order today too. 7 days from the date of order! That's a new record. I haven't had a chance to crack any of the tins yet though - I had to run out after work to a school function that is dragging on way too long. I can't wait to try the Dholakia White that I ordered.


----------



## BrewShooter

Back from my trip, might try a little Toque Menthol or McC O&G to clear up a stuffed up nose.


----------



## Nachman

DanR said:


> I got my order today too. 7 days from the date of order! That's a new record. I haven't had a chance to crack any of the tins yet though - I had to run out after work to a school function that is dragging on way too long. I can't wait to try the Dholakia White that I ordered.


Very light snuffing with the D White. I snuff a lot of American snuffs and the Indian Whites are a lot tougher.


----------



## Commander Quan

Head cold be damned today is F&T Dr. J.R. Justice, besides having the best name ever it's a nice easy to take snuff.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Must fight the urge to try this stuff. Man you guys are inablers.


----------



## karatekyle

Michigan_Moose said:


> Must fight the urge to try this stuff. Man you guys are inablers.


We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. You will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile.


----------



## DanR

Nachman said:


> Very light snuffing with the D White. I snuff a lot of American snuffs and the Indian Whites are a lot tougher.


I wish I had read that before I blew a hole in my sinuses this morning! :lol:

Not much flavor there, just plain ole tobacco with a fine little kick.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

karatekyle said:


> We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. You will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile.


Wait are you Microsoft or the Borg?


----------



## karatekyle

Michigan_Moose said:


> Wait are you Microsoft or the Borg?


Definitely Borg :lol:


----------



## jtree26

Just took a nice hit of Wilson High Irish Toast No. 22, probably my favorite toast so far.


----------



## WWhermit

Sniffing away on some O&G today, which is quickly becoming a favorite!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Commander Quan

Medicated my cold today with some McCrystals English Menthol. It does a nice job cleaning out the sinuses.


----------



## InsidiousTact

My order came in! First thing was to put what I could in all the jars and vials I ordered, the very next thing was to snuff!

Had some SG black coffee for the first time in a long time, and it is good! Also, I got a 25 gram Tim, it's vacuum sealed! Looking forward to seeing the difference in quality when I get through this tap box.

I also tried some Bernard fichtennadel, a nice pine needle scent with some menthol. Then, Bernard kloistermischang (think I spelled that right...) pretty tasty, a mixture of fruitiness and chocolate.

Also, hedges L260 "the snuff." wow, that's a lot of menthol!


----------



## karatekyle

Hankies. Where can I get the most hankies for the least money that are still good quality? Any of you guys know?


----------



## InsidiousTact

Halloween stores possibly? I think I got one or two of mine there at good prices, but it was a while ago.

Mr. Snuff also has them at only a couple bucks each, if you could wait for your next order.


----------



## Commander Quan

Walmart or Target. I can't imagine there is a huge difference between the ones that cost a couple bucks and the $65 for 3 ones from Brooks Bros, but I do know I'm not blowing snot into anything that costs $21.00


----------



## karatekyle

Commander Quan said:


> Walmart or Target. I can't imagine there is a huge difference between the ones that cost a couple bucks and the $65 for 3 ones from Brooks Bros, but I do know I'm not blowing snot into anything that costs $21.00


I'm sorry Derrick but Walmart and Target just won't cut it. I want the best for my snot, ya know?

Another question, anyone know of hankies for sale made of diamond? I know it'll chafe a bit more but...

Thanks for the suggestion, Commander ound:


----------



## Commander Quan

If you want really fancy ones TheTieBar.com has pocket squares for $8


----------



## InsidiousTact

Ohh... What did I put in my nose?! 

L260! The snuff! To put me to bed? Ridiculous! Quite nice, though it burns and cools and all. Out of a bullet, and I now understand what medicated really means. I'll surely blow before I lay down. Still getting used to the bullet, and the snuff, but it's quite nice. I feel that this is the one to wake me up, clear my sinuses, and all that! Clear any head colds also. Whew!


----------



## mmiller

Had some Ozona President, I have had a cold and as soon as I could get snuff in my nose I reached for it and cleared my sinuses right out!


----------



## WWhermit

O&G was my companion all night tonight. It was lovely.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## craig_o

Alright, FINE, I'll succumb to peer pressure. Geeze. 

1 x Fribourg & Treyer Patchouli 25g (FT041)
1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 8.75g (MCC03 )
1 x Samuel Gawith Black Coffee 10g (SG014)
1 x Fribourg & Treyer High Dry Toast 25g (FT017)

It's for scholastic purposes. I can't very well light up in the library, can I? Yeah. Yeah , that's it.


----------



## mmiller

Snuff is a perfect partner in crime for study sessions or late night drives, even early mornings. Perfect for a college student or any hard worker


----------



## DanR

craig_o said:


> Alright, FINE, I'll succumb to peer pressure. Geeze.
> 
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer Patchouli 25g (FT041)
> 1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 8.75g (MCC03 )
> 1 x Samuel Gawith Black Coffee 10g (SG014)
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer High Dry Toast 25g (FT017)
> 
> It's for scholastic purposes. I can't very well light up in the library, can I? Yeah. Yeah , that's it.


Craig, that's a great starter list there. You've been paying attention, haven't you!

I'm having some F&T French Carrotte this morning. There is an orange-ish color to this snuff, but it doesn't really smell like carrots to me. Well, maybe a little? Really, it has a scent that I would describe as "earthy & fresh", sort of like the air right after it rains on a garden... I like it!


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> Craig, that's a great starter list there. You've been paying attention, haven't you!
> 
> I'm having some F&T French Carrotte this morning. There is an orange-ish color to this snuff, but it doesn't really smell like carrots to me. Well, maybe a little? Really, it has a scent that I would describe as "earthy & fresh", sort of like the air right after it rains on a garden... I like it!


At first I read that as "French Garrotte." I was going to say, don't sniff too hard, that's something you don't want in your throat!

Earthy and fresh, I like that. I had some O&G yesterday and then went outside. Mmmm. Wonderful smell.


----------



## craig_o

mmiller said:


> Snuff is a perfect partner in crime for study sessions or late night drives, even early mornings. Perfect for a college student or any hard worker


I expect it'll be a lot more enjoyable than stalking outside to hoover a cigarette, staring beady-eyed all the while through the library window to make sure nobody swipes my laptop.

I used the ubiquitous Mr. Snuff, and I couldn't believe they had_ energy_ snuff. Unreal. 17th century meets Red Bull. :wacko:



DanR said:


> Craig, that's a great starter list there. You've been paying attention, haven't you!


Too much! I've been dancing around the idea for a week or so.


----------



## mmiller

craig_o said:


> I expect it'll be a lot more enjoyable than stalking outside to hoover a cigarette, staring beady-eyed all the while through the library window to make sure nobody swipes my laptop. I used the ubiquitous Mr. Snuff, and I couldn't believe they had_ energy_ snuff. Unreal. 17th century meets Red Bull. :wacko:


I heard that stuff is pretty good, you are supposed to be cautious using it in public though because it is white and may look like another "hobby"... :spy:


----------



## Commander Quan

Is there an appropriate way to store tins that I won't be using for a while? The SG stuff I'm not worried about since it's vacuum sealed, but what about the tins with a screw on cap?


----------



## WWhermit

Commander Quan said:


> Is there an appropriate way to store tins that I won't be using for a while? The SG stuff I'm not worried about since it's vacuum sealed, but what about the tins with a screw on cap?


I've been told by Nachman that the freezer keeps snuff the freshest. All my tins not currently in rotation are sealed in a gallon ziploc and tossed into the freezer.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## HugSeal

I guess this is a good place to ask.
I've been reading up a little bit on snuff and been wanting to try it out just to see what the fuzz is about. MrSnuff and I are practically neighbours(england, sweden are pretty close)so ordering from them shouldn't be a problem. 

The thing I need help from you guys with is recommendations. I am not that fond of eucalyptus-y tastes but apart from that I don't have many preferences.

What are some good brands and snuffs to try out? Strength in nicotine or just general strength doesn't bother me that much but it isn't a must have either.

any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I want to try snuff so bad but I'm afraid it will thrust me into full blown nic addiction. Pipes and cigars don't seem to be a problem for me but I smoked cigs and dipped for years so I'm worried that something this potent would only relight the fire.


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> At first I read that as "French Garrotte." I was going to say, don't sniff too hard, that's something you don't want in your throat!
> 
> Earthy and fresh, I like that. I had some O&G yesterday and then went outside. Mmmm. Wonderful smell.


I had to look up "Garotte", and you're right, I don't want any of that action.

I mixed some Dholakia White with 6 Photo Anarkali earlier. That'll give you a nice kick!


----------



## Nachman

A carotte in this case is a roll of tobacco (called a carotte because of it's shape). Snuffers often carried tobacco in a carotte and made rappee by grating some off the roll. since the roll was tight (like a rope of pipe tobacco) it stayed fresh longer that way.
F&T French Carotte is a ground tobacco. I assume the french refers to the flavouring spices.


----------



## InsidiousTact

If you haven't yet tried mixing several different snuffs in a pile and giving it a go, I HIGHLY recommend it. 

I just tried mixing hedges L260 "the snuff," Bernard's klostermischung and fichtennadel, SG's black coffee, and sternecker's Echt Fresko in a good sized pile on my hand and snuffing it up off there, and wow!! At first, it was bland, maybe just a hint too much L260, but after the menthol faded a bit I've got a nice cool sensation with a good underlying complexity of the Echt Fresko and Kloster, giving it a good fruity taste, with a slight hint of both the pine of the ficht and just the fermentedness of the black coffee. 

Also, it was really interesting to see the contrast of colors between the pitch of the BC and the light tan of L260!


----------



## laloin

you guys have gotten my interested in trying snuff. Perhaps another slope for me to fall down. I just have no idea where to start. I've checked the different web sites and still haven't the foggest where to start.....help heh
troy


----------



## Nachman

RR Mills to start the day. For you guys sampling UK pipe blends, Dave at Mr Snuff now has Walnut Flake and Revor plug.


----------



## DanR

I placed an order with MrSnuff today, and finally picked up some of the Navy Plain that Nachman seems to love so much. I was happy to see it available in a single can. I also grabbed a bigger tin of F&T Patchouli, which is my favorite snuff right now. I've been mixing some Dholakia White into it to boost the vitamins! 

In the meantime, I have some more F&T French Carrotte (roll of tobacco, not the vegetable) in my nose!


----------



## BrewShooter

Nachman said:


> RR Mills to start the day. For you guys sampling UK pipe blends, Dave at Mr Snuff now has Walnut Flake and Revor plug.


I had him throw a pouch of the Condor ready rubbed into one of my last orders.


----------



## karatekyle

O&G tonight. Got some new hankies!


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> O&G tonight. Got some new hankies!


Where'd you end up getting them? I bought some on eBay that I think might have wood chips in the fabric. They are very irritating to my soft sensitive skin...


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> Where'd you end up getting them? I bought some on eBay that I think might have wood chips in the fabric. They are very irritating to my soft sensitive skin...


Chinese things on eBay. The corners are pretty weak and I'm sure I'll need to do some mending. I'm thinking I might buy some of these and see if they're any good.


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> Chinese things on eBay. The corners are pretty weak and I'm sure I'll need to do some mending. I'm thinking I might buy some of these and see if they're any good.


Hard to beat for $4. I may buy a few myself before they sell out...


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> Hard to beat for $4. I may buy a few myself before they sell out...


It is a little painful with that $8 shipping though. For hankies that you could fit in an envelope? Highway robbery :tsk:


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> It is a little painful with that $8 shipping though. For hankies that you could fit in an envelope? Highway robbery :tsk:


I just saw that. I have a Dillard store right down the street, I think? I wish they'd offer a ship-to-store option...


----------



## quo155

Morning fellers! I'm still enjoying an occasional "sniff" of snuff every now and then...I'm just so glad that I didn't get addicted (so far)...don't need another "expense" on the table, but I am learning to enjoy it when I do partake...


----------



## mmiller

Ozona President as usual for me, it seems like my snuff just regenerates because there is no end to my tins or tap boxes.


----------



## mmiller

WOS Aniseed Extra for me today, along with some Ozona President, Later I am probably gonna have some McChrystals Higland Ice


----------



## Commander Quan

Have you guys ever heard of snuff causing sinus problems? A month ago I traded for some samples, used them for about a week, and then came down with a sinus infection. After 2 weeks of abstaining from any tobacco, and a round of antibiotics, things cleared up, and I was fine. I started snuffing again and and after a week, I am all plugged up again. When I take a bump, I'm taking a smaller sized pinch, and usually don't get it up into my sinuses, but it does happen occasionally. I did a nasal rinse last night, and didn't have any snuff, come out, although there was some bloody mucus. (sorry to be so graphic)

Have you ever heard of snuff causing this, or do I just have bad timing in starting to snuff during cold season?


----------



## karatekyle

Commander Quan said:


> Have you guys ever heard of snuff causing sinus problems? A month ago I traded for some samples, used them for about a week, and then came down with a sinus infection. After 2 weeks of abstaining from any tobacco, and a round of antibiotics, things cleared up, and I was fine. I started snuffing again and and after a week, I am all plugged up again. When I take a bump, I'm taking a smaller sized pinch, and usually don't get it up into my sinuses, but it does happen occasionally. I did a nasal rinse last night, and didn't have any snuff, come out, although there was some bloody mucus. (sorry to be so graphic)
> 
> Have you ever heard of snuff causing this, or do I just have bad timing in starting to snuff during cold season?


Never happens to me. Snuff clears me out, does the opposite!


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> Never happens to me. Snuff clears me out, does the opposite!


Same with me, I took it when I had a cold and it cleared me right up, I do have the occasional blood streak in my mucus though. Other than that no problems for me.


----------



## WWhermit

Doing some O&G today in the bullet. I've heard from someone else that a mix of 1 part O&G and 5 parts Tom Buck creates quite a good snuff. I'm thinking about trying this out.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## mmiller

WWhermit said:


> Doing some O&G today in the bullet. I've heard from someone else that a mix of 1 part O&G and 5 parts Tom Buck creates quite a good snuff. I'm thinking about trying this out.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


I heard 10 parts tom buck to 1 part O&G before...Either way must be a good combo!


----------



## Nachman

Commander Quan said:


> Have you guys ever heard of snuff causing sinus problems? A month ago I traded for some samples, used them for about a week, and then came down with a sinus infection. After 2 weeks of abstaining from any tobacco, and a round of antibiotics, things cleared up, and I was fine. I started snuffing again and and after a week, I am all plugged up again. When I take a bump, I'm taking a smaller sized pinch, and usually don't get it up into my sinuses, but it does happen occasionally. I did a nasal rinse last night, and didn't have any snuff, come out, although there was some bloody mucus. (sorry to be so graphic)
> 
> Have you ever heard of snuff causing this, or do I just have bad timing in starting to snuff during cold season?


I have been snuffing for many years and only had one kind of snuff bother my sinuses, and that is Sweet Americans. I think it is the sugar that makes my sinuses hurt.


----------



## DanR

Commander Quan said:


> Have you guys ever heard of snuff causing sinus problems? A month ago I traded for some samples, used them for about a week, and then came down with a sinus infection. After 2 weeks of abstaining from any tobacco, and a round of antibiotics, things cleared up, and I was fine. I started snuffing again and and after a week, I am all plugged up again. When I take a bump, I'm taking a smaller sized pinch, and usually don't get it up into my sinuses, but it does happen occasionally. I did a nasal rinse last night, and didn't have any snuff, come out, although there was some bloody mucus. (sorry to be so graphic)
> 
> Have you ever heard of snuff causing this, or do I just have bad timing in starting to snuff during cold season?


I am curious if you are taking mostly menthols? While I don't have the problems like you mention, I do tend to get a little plugged if I take a menthol (or medicated) snuff repeatedly. I've learned to stick with regular snuffs and splurge on menthol just occasionally now. In most cases though, I hear the opposite - like Kyle mentioned snuff usually unclogs your sinuses, or causes runny nose, if anything.


----------



## WWhermit

mmiller said:


> I heard 10 parts tom buck to 1 part O&G before...Either way must be a good combo!


Hmmm, did you watch the same youtube video that I did?

MrMichaelSnuff's Channel - YouTube

This guy seems a bit off sometimes, but always entertaining. I tried the 1 to 4 ratio because the Tom Buck alone is very dry, and hard for me to take. It was very, very good! You can certainly cut the O&G a bit, and it's all personal preference. The two together really brings out the citrus qualities in both. I'll mix more of this in an empty tin and keep it handy.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## karatekyle

Nachman said:


> I have been snuffing for many years and only had one kind of snuff bother my sinuses, and that is Sweet Americans. I think it is the sugar that makes my sinuses hurt.


Like WE Garrett, for instance? I find that quite hard to take.


----------



## mmiller

A couple big piles of Highland Ice for me this morning


----------



## Commander Quan

Thanks for the feedback gentlemen. The 3 snuffs in my rotation right now are F&T's Dr. Justice, Toque Rasperry, and McCrystal's O&G . Hopefully this is just me getting sick and not an adverse effect to the snuff.


----------



## Nachman

karatekyle said:


> Like WE Garrett, for instance? I find that quite hard to take.


Garrett Sweet & Mild would be in that category, as would Red Seal, Honey Bee etc.


----------



## craig_o

Got my order in form Mr. Snuff today! I also just-so-happened to received my separate order of two of those metal snuff bullets as well (found a great 2-for-1 deal if anyone's interested), so I suppose today was just meant to be.

With due consideration to the patron saint of snuff (DanR), I went with Patchouli for my maiden voyage... and, wow! Snuff is fantastic! There's a pleasant little kick to it and it's like somebody is following me everywhere with a nice scented candle. A little pinch will do it, too. I grabbed a tiny bit and looked at it dubiously (wondering if "a pinch of snuff" really meant just a pinch), but it was all I needed.


----------



## BrewShooter

Today I've been enjoying Dholakia Sparrow Cool, a fine ground snuff and a bit hard to take, but an enjoyable scent.


----------



## DanR

craig_o said:


> Got my order in form Mr. Snuff today! I also just-so-happened to received my separate order of two of those metal snuff bullets as well (found a great 2-for-1 deal if anyone's interested), so I suppose today was just meant to be.
> 
> With due consideration to the patron saint of snuff (DanR), I went with Patchouli for my maiden voyage... and, wow! Snuff is fantastic! There's a pleasant little kick to it and it's like somebody is following me everywhere with a nice scented candle. A little pinch will do it, too. I grabbed a tiny bit and looked at it dubiously (wondering if "a pinch of snuff" really meant just a pinch), but it was all I needed.


Welcome to snuff Craig. Isn't that Patchouli fantastic?

I've got a pinch of 6 Photo Kalaish in my nose (an Indian snuff) - I'm not sure if I spelled it correctly, but it's great nonetheless.


----------



## craig_o

It really is!

I've switched to F&T High Dry Toast. It's living up to all expectations... seem to be Patchouli without the menthol, and a little more subdued.


----------



## Garin

Over the past weeks I've been enjoying quite a variety of snuffs. Today, however, I also managed to get to a bowl full of Balkan Sasieni! Bonus.

However, now that I'm thoroughly chilled from an hour outside in the cold, it's back to a hot cup of earl grey tea, and a few good pinches of Poschl's Königsprise.


----------



## craig_o

Well, like a kid in a candy store I've gorged myself a little too quickly. It's a lot easier to play with all the new snuff than it is to smoke all the new pipe tobacco or what have you, so I've gotten myself a bit too far into the nicotine department. That being said, McChrystal's O&G stands at the ready after I finish my beer and shoot some PC-generated zombies. I won't go down without a fight!


----------



## DanR

craig_o said:


> Well, like a kid in a candy store I've gorged myself a little too quickly. It's a lot easier to play with all the new snuff than it is to smoke all the new pipe tobacco or what have you, so I've gotten myself a bit too far into the nicotine department. That being said, McChrystal's O&G stands at the ready after I finish my beer and shoot some PC-generated zombies. I won't go down without a fight!


:lol: I do the same thing after a new order arrives - I can't control myself. I think your gonna like that O&G!


----------



## craig_o

Some O & G to start the day. Seems more of an evening snuff to me... not sure how I feel about menthol before noon.

ETA - Threw in some High Dry Toast to even things out, and all is well.


----------



## InsidiousTact

I for one love menthol to kick off my day, it's very refreshing and awakening... 

That said, I'm having some L260 before my pipe of the evening. So menthol to end the night tonight!


----------



## craig_o

I guess I can't just go as full-bore as O&G before the sun goes down or something. I was loving it last night though, so go figure.

It'll be time for a Mr. Snuff order before long... sigh. I'm loving High Dry Toast and Patchouli. Anyone have any recommendations from that standpoint?


----------



## craig_o

Another round of Patchouli while I clean the apartment (can't bring myself to study today; fortunately I don't have to). Still haven't tried the SG Black Coffee, but the Patchouli is a definite winner. 

The High Dry Toast may be causing some tenderness in my nose, but no issues with the others (unless the O&G got the ball rolling)... wonder why.


----------



## craig_o

What, did you guys get reformed on me? :biggrin:

Another order from Mr. Snuff:

1 x	Fribourg & Treyer Patchouli 25g
1 x	Toque Natural Toast 10g	
1 x	6 Photo Anarkali 8g	
1 x	Wilsons Tom Buck Extra 10g	
1 x	McChrystal's Original & Genuine 8.75g	
1 x	Samuel Gawith Blue Crest 10g	
1 x	Fribourg & Treyer Old Paris 25g	
1 x	McChrystal's Hops 8.75g


----------



## InsidiousTact

craig_o said:


> What, did you guys get reformed on me? :biggrin:
> 
> Another order from Mr. Snuff:
> 
> 1 x	Fribourg & Treyer Patchouli 25g
> 1 x	Toque Natural Toast 10g
> 1 x	6 Photo Anarkali 8g
> 1 x	Wilsons Tom Buck Extra 10g
> 1 x	McChrystal's Original & Genuine 8.75g
> 1 x	Samuel Gawith Blue Crest 10g
> 1 x	Fribourg & Treyer Old Paris 25g
> 1 x	McChrystal's Hops 8.75g


Reform? Never! I had a head cold or something yesterday, medicated with snuff lol. Hedges 260! And I've been enjoying my other snuffs as the fancy takes me.

Now try that black coffee already!


----------



## craig_o

I did just yesterday, in fact. A little sweet, but pleasant. The tin (such as it is) is exactly what one should be in my opinion... just move a slide, tap lightly and you've got yourself a nice dose right on the anatomical snuffbox.


----------



## InsidiousTact

I find them convenient, but I do worry about drying of the snuff over time. I have a vacuum sealed 25g of black coffee so once I get through the little container I will get to see the difference!


----------



## craig_o

Yeah, I may need some more mason jars... I picked up some electrical tape to seal the tins up (somebody somewhere suggested that that would be sufficient), but who knows. I can't keep 'em in the freezer, though. My girlfriend doesn't need to know about my new hobby (I mean, if she asks that's one thing, but...). 

I've missed my O&G all week, so it's a triumphant return today!


----------



## DanR

I've had many of my tins for several months, and I do see a little "softening" of the scents, but not enough to concern me. I just leave them out in my tobacco cabinet. 

Today, I've been going back and forth between F&T Patchouli and Gawith Sea Breeze. The Sea Breeze is interesting, but its a little drier than I like, perhaps because of the tap box.


----------



## mmiller

Just a question guys, How many times a day do you take snuff? I read somewhere that 10g should last 3-5 days for a moderate snuffer and I have been taking snuff from my 7g container about 4-5 times a day and it has been a month and I am just about half way through it.


----------



## DanR

mmiller said:


> Just a question guys, How many times a day do you take snuff? I read somewhere that 10g should last 3-5 days for a moderate snuffer and I have been taking snuff from my 7g container about 4-5 times a day and it has been a month and I am just about half way through it.


I take snuff every few hours, and there is no way I could get through 10g in less than a week. I guess I just don't take big enough pinches. Since I switch around from one tin to another, I am not sure exactly what my intake is??


----------



## freestoke

mmiller said:


> Just a question guys, How many times a day do you take snuff? I read somewhere that 10g should last 3-5 days for a moderate snuffer and I have been taking snuff from my 7g container about 4-5 times a day and it has been a month and I am just about half way through it.


Cannot imagine. "The autopsy shows that he died of a brain hemorrhage, brought on by pressure from a pair of 5 lb wads of snuff in his nasal passages. The caked tobacco began to expand after the victim blew soda through his nose laughing at a friend's joke."


----------



## craig_o

It varies. I haven't been at it for long, but less than a gram a day I would guess. I sometimes use it in conjunction with schoolwork (not reading assignments, oddly enough. That's just for my pipe.), but I particularly enjoy it while I'm unwinding in the evening. So it's more situational than regular.

I go for a big first pinch and then some smaller ones every half hour or so when I'm snuffing. At first I did a lot more, but there's the diminishing returns effect so I didn't get as much out of it.


----------



## craig_o

Got my order in from Mr. Snuff yesterday, and I'm enjoying some F&T Old Paris. Nice and subdued leather scent to it.


----------



## Nachman

mmiller said:


> Just a question guys, How many times a day do you take snuff? I read somewhere that 10g should last 3-5 days for a moderate snuffer and I have been taking snuff from my 7g container about 4-5 times a day and it has been a month and I am just about half way through it.


I use a gram a day of American Scotches and an occasional pinch of other snuff for variety. but we smoke pipes too, so that cuts down on the amount of snuff we use.


----------



## DanR

I've been enjoying a mixture I made of 6 photo Kalaish (sp?), 6 photo Anarkali, and Dholakia White. It's all Indian spices, and provides a nice kick. 

I have noticed that Indian snuffs make my nose a little runny, while menthols do just the opposite and stop me up. The best medicine for me are the English snuffs - I guess thats why they are usually my "go to" snuffs. They are just right...


----------



## karatekyle

Left all my snuff at school! Looking forward to getting back to a few pinches when I return. I've been enjoying Toque's Quit a lot lately. Seemed to really smell good to be, though the nicotine is nothing noticeably higher.


----------



## DanR

I got some new stuff from Mr. Snuff last night. Included in the package was my can of Navy Plain and also one of those free, itsy-bitsy, snuff spoons. I decided to try them out together. Navy Plain went right into my sinuses - yowsers! I didn't enjoy it too much. However, I did try some just now on the back of my hand (which is what Nachman has always recommended to me) and it was much better. Very pleasant, in fact!

I also thought I'd show you my new snuff carrier - I made it using my lathe and a "toothpick holder" kit that I purchased from a woodturning supply shop. What do you think?


----------



## Nachman

Nice looking snuff box. I like one of a kind things. When you use it you will have the pleasure of knowing there are not 26000 of them just like it all over the world..... I never use a snuff spoon for a reason. Most of the snuffs I use would be too harsh if you used a snuff spoon, and the rest are schmalzlers and a snuff spoon full wouldn't be enough.


----------



## freestoke

I'm still restricting myself to pre-shower dipping, but starting to enjoy it! I don't think I'd dare take snuff in public, though. "Oops...sorry about that! I didn't mean to splatter it all over the room!"


----------



## laloin

DanR said:


> I got some new stuff from Mr. Snuff last night. Included in the package was my can of Navy Plain and also one of those free, itsy-bitsy, snuff spoons. I decided to try them out together. Navy Plain went right into my sinuses - yowsers! I didn't enjoy it too much. However, I did try some just now on the back of my hand (which is what Nachman has always recommended to me) and it was much better. Very pleasant, in fact!
> 
> I also thought I'd show you my new snuff carrier - I made it using my lathe and a "toothpick holder" kit that I purchased from a woodturning supply shop. What do you think?


looks like one of those bullets people carry on their necks for show. But cool looking to me DanR
troy


----------



## DanR

Enjoying some Frederick Tranter Cotswold today. It's my understanding that this is being discontinued, which is a shame - it's terrific. I did read that all the FT snuffs are made by Wilsons of Sharrow, so I bought a tin of the next closest thing - it's called Strasborg (by WOS). I haven't tried it yet though. I have too many open tins to be cracking the lid on it just yet. 

On a related note, Mr. Snuff has a few of the imperial pipe tobaccos for sale on their site now. They are pricey, but if you've been wanting to try Mick McQuaid, Capstan, Condor, or St. Bruno - here's your chance...


----------



## laloin

thinking bout putting a order in for some snuff, any suggestions Dan, I know I like medicated, something with methnal 
troy


----------



## DanR

laloin said:


> thinking bout putting a order in for some snuff, any suggestions Dan, I know I like medicated, something with methnal
> troy


I have a few ideas for you. I sent you a PM.


----------



## mmiller

Ozona President for me and has anyone had Dholakia Swiss Chocolate? I have been interested in trying it but I want some opinions on it first.


----------



## DanR

mmiller said:


> has anyone had Dholakia Swiss Chocolate? I have been interested in trying it but I want some opinions on it first.


It's terrific. I sent you a PM telling you all about it...

I'm back on the Patchouli today. I just got a big tin on my last order because I just can't get enough of this one...


----------



## laloin

thanks to DanR for the package, I can now say I've tried snuff. wow DanR tried alittle Wilsons of snarrow Honey menthol really good menthol hit. cleared my sinus. and pretty long lasting. thanks for samples of bayou morning, and filmore btw I gotta hit you back soon 
troy


----------



## DanR

laloin said:


> thanks to DanR for the package, I can now say I've tried snuff. wow DanR tried alittle Wilsons of snarrow Honey menthol really good menthol hit. cleared my sinus. and pretty long lasting. thanks for samples of bayou morning, and filmore btw I gotta hit you back soon
> troy


I hope you like it Troy. I sent you mostly menthols, since that's what you said you were interested in.

Today, I broke away from my regular Patchouli and/or Cotswold for a day of Toque Absinthe. I've had this tin for a while now, but the aroma is still nice and strong. It's lovely!


----------



## mmiller

Having some Dholakia Swiss Chocolate (thanks Dan :wave: ) it smell like I have had brownies shoved up my nose, I really enjoy it.


----------



## jswaykos

OK, all, I'm curious. Where are some decent places to buy snuff? Anything that accepts PP? I find myself looking for a baccy 'fix' throughout the day but don't always have time for a pipe or cigar. In fact, I rarely do until I get home. And since I'm brand spankin' new to it, where should I start?


----------



## WWhermit

Jswaykos....the place to buy snuff is mrsnuff.com. The snuff comes from UK, so it takes a bit to get here, but it's by far the best snuffing resource.

Today I'm having Poschl's Gletscher Prise. Excellent, excellent snuff. Menthol, with a bit of "earthiness", almost a bit of peat-moss at first, from the columbia oil. First time I took it I wasn't sure about it, but it has really grown on me. Very rough cut, moist, almost like potting soil! Worth a try if you've never had the like.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Nachman

jswaykos said:


> OK, all, I'm curious. Where are some decent places to buy snuff? Anything that accepts PP? I find myself looking for a baccy 'fix' throughout the day but don't always have time for a pipe or cigar. In fact, I rarely do until I get home. And since I'm brand spankin' new to it, where should I start?


PP does not permit it's use to pay for tobacco.


----------



## jswaykos

Nachman said:


> PP does not permit it's use to pay for tobacco.


No, but many cigar sites still accept it. CI, Famous, and Best Cigar Prices to name a few. Not sure how they're allowed to but others aren't (volume, I assume), so I figured there might be a Snuff retailer out there who does.


----------



## BrewShooter

Aaargh, I just ordered some pipe tobacco from Mr. Snuff and forgot to order a couple of snuffs I wanted to try!!!!! I guess they can wait until the next order.


----------



## laloin

well least you remembered the tobacco. I hope you order some condor and Saint bruno since we can't get those blends here
troy


----------



## laloin

having some Tonque grapefruit. right now with my evening coffee. got a nose burn at 1st, and a couple of sneezes. but nice grapfruit taste for a couple of secs. some drip as well 
troy


----------



## mmiller

Dholakia Swiss Chocolate with my coffee this morning and gonna have some Ozona President before my shower.


----------



## BrewShooter

laloin said:


> well least you remembered the tobacco. I hope you order some condor and Saint bruno since we can't get those blends here
> troy


Close, it was more Condor, which I love, and Mick McQuaid plug.


----------



## laloin

some Packard's club snuff, really really good menthol, and spices....mmmm hardly any nose burn


----------



## mmiller

I think I had some 6 Photo Kailash, Dan you will have to tell me if that is true or not, nonetheless it was moist, sticky, blackness that smelled like in-scents and burned like hell, It was a nice change of pace :lol:


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> I think I had some 6 Photo Kailash


I was quite incensed at how bad it burned. Ba dum psh. But seriously, it was fun to try! Enjoyed it for the last 2 hrs (and I suspect I'll keep enjoying it until I take something else, this scent really sticks around!)


----------



## DanR

Yep, that's Kalaish. I'm glad to see that you guys are enjoying it (at least I think you are). It's one of my favorites!

Navy plain for me to tonight, although I may take something indian before retiring for night...

Cheers all!


----------



## laloin

some gawith apricot snuff tonight. very pronouced menthnol and apricot after you let it soak into your nose. good stuff.
btw any of you fellow snuffers annoyed wtih the tins WoS snuff comes in. no matter how much ya tap the lids, ya end up with some snuff spilling grrrr
troy


----------



## mmiller

Swiss Chocolate for me again.

I am so used to medicated snuff that when I take non medicated I wonder if it made it in my nose, just a random snuff thought :lol: anyone else like this?


----------



## DanR

laloin said:


> some gawith apricot snuff tonight. very pronouced menthnol and apricot after you let it soak into your nose. good stuff.
> btw any of you fellow snuffers annoyed wtih the tins WoS snuff comes in. no matter how much ya tap the lids, ya end up with some snuff spilling grrrr
> troy


Troy, try squeezing the sides of the tin and simultaneously lifting the top lid off gently. It helps with that!


----------



## Nachman

I am snuffing a new snuff today, Abraxas Club. This is, without a doubt, the most complex snuff I have ever tried. It is a course, dark brown, moist snuff. The top note is brandy, and quite a good brandy. Under the brandy is a nutty almond flavour mixed with tobacco goodness, and every once in a while the scent of an old fashioned barber shop peeks through. This snuff shows what can be done when snuff is produced in small batches by hand. Nigel has a lot of pride in his product. This one is a winner.


----------



## DanR

Nachman said:


> I am snuffing a new snuff today, Abraxas Club. This is, without a doubt, the most complex snuff I have ever tried. It is a course, dark brown, moist snuff. The top note is brandy, and quite a good brandy. Under the brandy is a nutty almond flavour mixed with tobacco goodness, and every once in a while the scent of an old fashioned barber shop peeks through. This snuff shows what can be done when snuff is produced in small batches by hand. Nigel has a lot of pride in his product. This one is a winner.


Nachman was kind enough to send me a tin (yes, a full BIG tin) of this wonderful concoction - Abraxas Club. I've been taking this for about a week, and rotating it in and out with another new love, American scotches (Square and Navy plain primarily). Anyway, this snuff is very much like Nachman mentions, with the Brandy being the prevalent flavor component. I do get nutty flavor in the background, but more than anything it reminds me of some of the schmalzlers that I've tried, only with no smokiness. Its a rich, dark flavor that hints of molasses cake or cookies. The only thing that I don't like about this snuff is how coarse it is (again, similar to a schmalzler) as I've grow to really like the finer snuffs like the scotches I've been taking. If you are looking for a complex snuff and don't mind the coarser grind, I'd highly recommend you try this one!

Thanks Nick!!


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> Nachman was kind enough to send me a tin (yes, a full BIG tin) of this wonderful concoction - Abraxas Club. I've been taking this for about a week, and rotating it in and out with another new love, American scotches (Square and Navy plain primarily). Anyway, this snuff is very much like Nachman mentions, with the Brandy being the prevalent flavor component. I do get nutty flavor in the background, but more than anything it reminds me of some of the schmalzlers that I've tried, only with no smokiness. Its a rich, dark flavor that hints of molasses cake or cookies. The only thing that I don't like about this snuff is how coarse it is (again, similar to a schmalzler) as I've grow to really like the finer snuffs like the scotches I've been taking. If you are looking for a complex snuff and don't mind the coarser grind, I'd highly recommend you try this one!
> 
> Thanks Nick!!


Dan, what would you suggest for guys here that haven't mastered the fine snuffs? Been having a bit of difficulty lately with a few of my Toques. Always seem to over-sniff the stuff.


----------



## BrewShooter

DanR said:


> Nachman was kind enough to send me a tin (yes, a full BIG tin) of this wonderful concoction - Abraxas Club. I've been taking this for about a week, and rotating it in and out with another new love, American scotches (Square and Navy plain primarily). Anyway, this snuff is very much like Nachman mentions, with the Brandy being the prevalent flavor component. I do get nutty flavor in the background, but more than anything it reminds me of some of the schmalzlers that I've tried, only with no smokiness. Its a rich, dark flavor that hints of molasses cake or cookies. The only thing that I don't like about this snuff is how coarse it is (again, similar to a schmalzler) as I've grow to really like the finer snuffs like the scotches I've been taking. If you are looking for a complex snuff and don't mind the coarser grind, I'd highly recommend you try this one!
> 
> Thanks Nick!!


Interesting, I've been moving more towards the coarser grinds lately. Mostly this is because I've been suffering from seasonal allergies and the fine snuffs are harder to take without going into my throat an making the sensation that I've got a walnut stuck in there about ten times worse. Luckily, the past few weeks the allergies have finally started calming down and maybe I can try some of the fine grinds again.

Today I enjoyed a little F&T Old Paris, Bernard Doppelt Fermentiert and some Toque Natural Toast.


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> Dan, what would you suggest for guys here that haven't mastered the fine snuffs? Been having a bit of difficulty lately with a few of my Toques. Always seem to over-sniff the stuff.


I was sniffing too hard, and when I started sniffing gently the finer snuffs became more enjoyable, staying right inside the nose rather than down the throat. Other than that, I think it's just like smoking a pipe, it just comes to you eventually with practice.


----------



## mmiller

Had some President before my shower and then just had some Patchouli ( thanks Dan :wave: ) I have been taking mostly medicated snuff lately so the Patchouli hit my throat every time. I have to get back into the dryer snuff swing of things. It is very pleasant smelling reminds me of Kailash but toned down and not mentholated.


----------



## karatekyle

A pinch of O&G in both sides before class. Love the smell of O&G when there's a little rain and humidity in the air. Smells so fresh!


----------



## Commander Quan

Toque Lime Toast

In a related note, I neglected to add a snuff spoon to my only order I've placed, so I've been resigned to pinching Toque, and boxcaring F&T due to the shapes of the tins. I do prefer the boxcar method, but sometimes tap out too much from the tin, and then it always makes a mess trying to get just the right amount back into the tin. I started using one of those green plastic stoppers Starbucks has for their lids to scoop out just the right amount from any tin I want to use. It has made the process a whole lot easier.


----------



## mmiller

Looks like its a snuff day for me lets see my count for today.
Ozona President
F&T Patchouli
Ozona Sudfrucht 
Dholakia Swiss Chocolate
WOS Chocolate Orange
and finally a couple pinches from a fresh tin of McChrystals Clove


----------



## Nachman

Commander Quan said:


> Toque Lime Toast
> 
> In a related note, I neglected to add a snuff spoon to my only order I've placed, so I've been resigned to pinching Toque, and boxcaring F&T due to the shapes of the tins. I do prefer the boxcar method, but sometimes tap out too much from the tin, and then it always makes a mess trying to get just the right amount back into the tin. I started using one of those green plastic stoppers Starbucks has for their lids to scoop out just the right amount from any tin I want to use. It has made the process a whole lot easier.


A pipe nail makes a perfect snuff spoon. I use it to shovel some on the back of my hand and snuff from there, but you can snuff off the nail if you have a mind to.


----------



## Commander Quan

I've use the spoon on a czech tool to do the same thing.


----------



## laloin

smome packard's club snuff to clear my sinus 
spring time I get a little stuffed up nose, some medicated snuff does wonders 
troy


----------



## mmiller

Had some Swiss Chocolate, O&G, and some Aniseed Extra today.


----------



## karatekyle

A bit of clove to get me out of bed this morning. Getting super stale, better finish it off soon.


----------



## mmiller

I have came to the realization the President snuff is way over mentholated it gets your sinuses cleared though :tu


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nine short months since I slipped down the pipe slope. Now how the HELL do I find myself reading through THIS thread, I ask you!

Sheez...


----------



## mmiller

ProbateGeek said:


> Nine short months since I slipped down the pipe slope. Now how the HELL do I find myself reading through THIS thread, I ask you!
> 
> Sheez...


You know you want to go down the snuff slope now! :eyebrows:


----------



## ProbateGeek

mmiller said:


> You know you want to go down the snuff slope now! :eyebrows:


Back, foul temptress!

Actually, I have a vague memory from sometime around 1973 or so, my best friend and I stealing a tiny tin of snuff from my friend's dad, you know, as it would go so well with the Benson & Hedges 100s we stole from his mom, and the Copenhagen we swiped from the local 7-Eleven. Yeah, we were 10 year old nic-heads...

I also recall not enjoying the snuff in the least, and now admit to an odd (and somehow exhilarating) mix of curiosity and trepidation.


----------



## karatekyle

ProbateGeek said:


> and now admit to an odd (and somehow exhilarating) mix of curiosity and trepidation.


That's exactly how I felt too! Had to try it. It's fun and cheap, you know you wanna try it :lol:


----------



## Beebo

I've always considered trying nasal snuff, but there are just too many types to choose from, and I can never decide on something new to try. Plus, I've only been going at the pipe & random cigar bouts for almost 11 years. I think I should at least give it 15 before I jump head long into something new. Although I do admit I find it an extremely interesting hobby.


----------



## karatekyle

Beebo said:


> I've always considered trying nasal snuff, but there are just too many types to choose from, and I can never decide on something new to try. Plus, I've only been going at the pipe & random cigar bouts for almost 11 years. I think I should at least give it 15 before I jump head long into something new. Although I do admit I find it an extremely interesting hobby.


You really can't go wrong with a little guidance from guys like Dan here. They'll recommend a good one in each basic genre.


----------



## Beebo

karatekyle said:


> You really can't go wrong with a little guidance from guys like Dan here. They'll recommend a good one in each basic genre.


Shhhh!! 15 years on the pipe and sticks, 15 years. Well maybe I'll at least shoot for another year or so before I start another slope.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm okay, just taking my time. Although somehow I've found myself with a Mr. Snuff account, and a cart with two items in it...

Must...

... resist.


----------



## Beebo

ProbateGeek said:


> Must...
> 
> ... resist.


Those are my thoughts. I know if I really start looking I won't be able to resist. So I took a quick peek then ran away very, very, fast.


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> That's exactly how I felt too! Had to try it. It's fun and cheap, you know you wanna try it :lol:


That was my reasoning because you had some around so I had to try it then I bought a tin off of you and it ended in a $40 snuff purchase :lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm most likely safe for now - too many choices, and not a clue what any of it means. That's good, right? 
:ss
Pondering all of this over a San Lotano Oval...


----------



## Beebo

ProbateGeek said:


> too many choices, and not a clue what any of it means. That's good, right?


I find that is indeed good. Well, right up until you convince yourself that: Logically, since there are so many choices, and since you really don't know what any of it means. The only sensible, completely logical, and thereby directly executable choice left to you is to buy it all, try it, and learn by the experience.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Beebo said:


> ... The only sensible, completely logical, and thereby directly executable choice left to you is to buy it all, try it, and learn by the experience.


Okay, Josh - you first.


----------



## Beebo

ProbateGeek said:


> Okay, Josh - you first.


I am thinking seriously, seriously, about going for it. I think if I can get a couple of these jobs 've got backlogged turned out by the end of the week, I may treat myself for all of my hard work.


----------



## freestoke

I am to snuff as the newbies are to the Newbie Sample Trade, having partaken a mere few dozen times. However, I have tried 6 different snuffs (my Toast and Marmelade remains unopened), courtesy of Dan and Kyle and the other conspirators on this thread, and must say there is probably a reason for this:

*A floral-scented snuff called "English Rose" is provided for members of the British House of Commons at public expense due to smoking in the House being banned since 1693.* Three hundred and nineteen years is a good run for any product. My favorite so far, Terry, just in case you want to check it out along with the other 50 cans you'll probably order. oke: I was also quite taken with Morocco...

Matter of fact, I think I might give a little snuff a go now, since I haven't had my shower yet this morning. :smile:


----------



## karatekyle

Agreed. I'm a McChrystal's fanboy. Matt seems to enjoy his WoS snuffs, they certainly are artistically flavored. I really enjoy the WoS sandalwood Dan kindly sent me and the Aniseed snuffs they make are excellent too.

I started out with a big Toque sampler and I think that was probably a mistake. Toque is a little tougher to take, it's a bit thinner than some other snuffs. When you read reviews or ask for recommendations, make sure they're snuffs that are touted as being easy to take. That'll make your first few tins a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## karatekyle

Also, there's a 10% off code for Mr Snuff right now, *MRSNUFF01* :mischief:


----------



## RupturedDuck

freestoke said:


> *A floral-scented snuff called "English Rose" is provided for members of the British House of Commons at public expense due to smoking in the House being banned since 1693.*


I'd be interested to see a graph of the British House of Commons' Snuff budget over the past 100 years...or at least the volume consumed.

I bought my first snuff tin the day I purchased my first pipe. It was SG Apricot. I never made it through the entire tin. Two years after I purchased it, the gentleman that sat next to me in Differential Equations and I used to partake in class as a little pick-me-up if we started getting drowzy (it isn't that we didn't have a passion for Differential Equations...it was just the class directly following lunch, and since lunch was mandatory and dinner was optional, lunch was pretty much the main meal of the day).

Today I have in my desk some SG Cherry and some Ozona Raspberry. It isn't that I keep seeking out these fruity snuffs...it is just what pipe shops seem to have in their inventory.

RD


----------



## mmiller

Hey Kyle I like 'em all :lol: I am enjoying McChrystals more and more, Opened a fresh tin of O&G and it was amazing!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Okay, I've had enough.

I'm heading out to one of the local B&M's for a cigar. While there, I will pick up one or more of the following:


McChrystal's O & G
Fribourg & Treyer Old Paris (they also stock Macouba and Morlaix)
Gawith Hoggarth Whiskey or SP (they also stock Strawberry, but no English Rose)
Lotzbeck's Vanilla (?) 
W.E. Garret Sweet & Mild

Any opinions in the next 1-2 hours will be considered. And thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## Nachman

ProbateGeek said:


> Okay, I've had enough.
> 
> I'm heading out to one of the local B&M's for a cigar. While there, I will pick up one or more of the following:
> 
> 
> McChrystal's O & G
> Fribourg & Treyer Old Paris (they also stock Macouba and Morlaix)
> Gawith Hoggarth Whiskey or SP (they also stock Strawberry, but no English Rose)
> Lotzbeck's Vanilla (?)
> W.E. Garret Sweet & Mild
> 
> Any opinions in the next 1-2 hours will be considered. And thank you, gentlemen.


Hold off on the WE Garrett until you practice with some others. It is quite fine and takes some practice to take.


----------



## jaysalti

Currently, MC Original & Gen... one of my absolute favs!

As far as recommendations go, it's really dependant on what you like...

Mentholated:
McChrystals O&G
Hedges The Snuff (awesome!)
poschl presidente

SP (bergamont/citrus):
Toque Original
Toque SP 
Silver Dollar 
Wilson Best SP
Wilson Tom Buck

Toast:
F&T High Dry Toast
Wilsons #22
Toque Toast & Marmalade

American Scotch - not recommended for the beginner. Typically, quite strong and always very fine. I recommend wetting your finger and placing it in the nasal passage, then blowing out through the nose a couple times before breathing normally. If you are brave enough, Tube Rose and Navy are popular choices. Bruton will whoop an unsuspecting a..


Other Favs:
Anything Molens - will drip, will burn, will be worth it!
Toque Whiskey and Honey
Toque Spanish Gem
Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert - like dessert for your nose
Bernard Civette Extrafein - meaty... I always picture walking through an old dusty book store with this

To those looking to jump onto the snuff slope, I have a box with several sampler size amounts from various brands in various flavors. I'll gladly send it to you if there is any interest. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thank you, Nick - I've narrowed it down to the O&G or the Old Paris. Maybe both.

Justin, too late. I'm here enjoying a Padron 6000 Maduro, and will be leaving with some snuff. A very kind offer, though. I LOVE this place!


----------



## jaysalti

ProbateGeek said:


> Thank you, Nick - I've narrowed it down to the O&G or the Old Paris. Maybe both.
> 
> Justin, too late. I'm here enjoying a Padron 6000 Maduro, and will be leaving with some snuff. A very kind offer, though. I LOVE this place!


No problem! Enjoy that delicious stick and some new goodies for the sniffer. Offer still stands if you, or any other brother, decides to explore some.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Picked up, and just sniffed, some McChrystal's O & G. Pretty nice - reminds me a bit of my Skoal days, without any of the associated nastiness. I also picked up a little tin of McChrystal's S'Nuff, which I'll try here in a half hour or so. 

Not much to it, so far. Little tearing in my left eye on that last sniff, but breathing easy!


----------



## mmiller

Hey, Terry, I thought you werent going to go down this slope! :biglaugh:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Well, really - anything less than $10 I don't consider much of a slope... :biggrin:


----------



## mmiller

ProbateGeek said:


> Well, really - anything less than $10 I don't consider much of a slope... :biggrin:


If you get hooked, you will see :lol: there are so many to try!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just happy to pick a bit from among the smaller fruits of our big tobacco tree, that's all. Now, when AJ Fernandez comes out with a snuff, THEN I'll be in trouble.

:ss


----------



## karatekyle

A bit of WoS sandalwood this morning, thanks Dan! For some reason, it burned more than usual. Not that I didn't enjoy it! :thumb:


----------



## dav0

for the last week and a half, tree pollen, it seems ....


----------



## mmiller

dav0 said:


> for the last week and a half, tree pollen, it seems ....


:biglaugh:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Now, when AJ Fernandez comes out with a snuff, THEN I'll be in trouble.
> 
> :ss


Save the tips, dry them out, grind them up with a mortar and pestle -- ouila!

Yesterday was a big day at the nostrils. I actually did 5 -- uh...hits? :hippie:


----------



## mmiller

Had some more Ozona President today, after 3.5 months I am almost done with the 7g tap box :lol: I must be at about 2g of snuff per month, I bet there are many that can do that in a day.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Save the tips, dry them out, grind them up with a mortar and pestle -- ouila!
> 
> Yesterday was a big day at the nostrils. I actually did 5 -- uh...hits? :hippie:


Yummy, Jim - good idea. I'll be sure to send you some...


----------



## jaysalti

mmiller said:


> Had some more Ozona President today, after 3.5 months I am almost done with the 7g tap box :lol: I must be at about 2g of snuff per month, I bet there are many that can do that in a day.


If memory serves me, general consensus in the snuff forums pegs 5 - 10g per day as "moderate" use. I personally pinch 10(ish) x per day, but also use swedish snus throughout. If snuff was my only source, it would likely increase dramatically, as would the funny looks I'd get at the office.


----------



## freestoke

jaysalti said:


> If memory serves me, general consensus in the snuff forums pegs 5 - 10g per day as "moderate" use.


Two ounces a week. That's 30 or 40 bowls of tobacco, give or take 10 bowls, or maybe 5 bowls a day. Seems more expensive than pipe smoking, or am I missing something? Plus, you have to throw in a box of Kleenex a day, right?


----------



## jaysalti

At that level of use, buying in bulk helps considerably. 10g is equivalent to a small tin. Say $2.50/tin or $.25/gram. Buying in 260g bulk for $31 brings it down to $.12/gram. 

10g/day x $.12 = $1.20 per day

8oz of GLP Meridian = $32
$4/oz
$4/28g = $.14/g

2oz = 56g
56g / 35 pipes = 1.6g/pipe x $.14/g = $.22/pipe x 5 = $1.10/day

Hopefully my math is not fatally flawed here... :ask:


----------



## mmiller

jaysalti said:


> 5 - 10g per day as "moderate" use


10g a day is moderate?! :faint:


----------



## Nachman

jaysalti said:


> At that level of use, buying in bulk helps considerably. 10g is equivalent to a small tin. Say $2.50/tin or $.25/gram. Buying in 260g bulk for $31 brings it down to $.12/gram.
> 
> 10g/day x $.12 = $1.20 per day
> 
> 8oz of GLP Meridian = $32
> $4/oz
> $4/28g = $.14/g
> 
> 2oz = 56g
> 56g / 35 pipes = 1.6g/pipe x $.14/g = $.22/pipe x 5 = $1.10/day
> 
> Hopefully my math is not fatally flawed here... :ask:


There are a couple of flaws in the assumptions. I am a long time snuffer and know many others. I've only known a couple of men in my lifetime that regularly go through ten grams a day. I use about 2g a day, and smoke three pipefulls. The other thing I think is skewed is the amount of tobacco in a pipe full. I think it is about 3.2 grams not 1.6, which would double the cost of smoking.


----------



## jaysalti

mmiller said:


> 10g a day is moderate?! :faint:


Personally, I agree. It seems like a lot, but most of those gents are only using snuff. My mate from England can roll through a 10g tin with ease, but it's b/c he is a continual sniffer. I usually take a pinch or two and toss in a snus. The snuff is a relatively quick hit, while the snus comes and goes more evenly over a longer period of time. I keep a snus for 1 or two hours, so it's like the patch for your gums. I also rotate several cans, so it's tough to measure how quick I roll through 25g. If I gave up snus, I could prob reach that level of use. As it stands, some of the more potent snuffs send me for a bite to eat and a drink of water.



Nachman said:


> There are a couple of flaws in the assumptions. I am a long time snuffer and know many others. I've only known a couple of men in my lifetime that regularly go through ten grams a day. I use about 2g a day, and smoke three pipefulls. The other thing I think is skewed is the amount of tobacco in a pipe full. I think it is about 3.2 grams not 1.6, which would double the cost of smoking.


I appreciate the input, Nick, and I agree with you that 10g seems more than moderate... certainly beyond my consumption rate. I re-read my earlier post and it implies that I snuff 10(ish) grams, but I meant 10(ish) pinches. I my above mentioned friend is my only snuff companion, so I don't have much outside experience to compare with. As for the grams per pipe, the number of variables in size and pack make that a very difficult number to nail down, so I just worked off the assumptions in freestokes example of 2oz to 30-40 pipes.


----------



## jaysalti

OT - Bernard Civette


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> There are a couple of flaws in the assumptions. I am a long time snuffer and know many others. I've only known a couple of men in my lifetime that regularly go through ten grams a day. I use about 2g a day, and smoke three pipefulls. The other thing I think is skewed is the amount of tobacco in a pipe full. I think it is about 3.2 grams not 1.6, which would double the cost of smoking.


This varies hugely, as already noted. My pipes are relatively small, I think. I could easily put 3g in the Savinelli or one of the Canadians, but 2 is more like it for most of my pipes. I also pack fairly loosely, in general, and correct things as I go along, so I'm not really even smoking full bowls a lot of the time.

We probably shouldn't even be going by weight per bowl, except in competitions. Grams per hour maybe? :spy:


----------



## jaysalti

They all lighten my wallet equally.


----------



## DanR

Pinched a little GH Sandalwood today, along with my (now routine) pinches of Navy Plain.


----------



## laloin

pinch of WoS Honey Menthol, it's becoming one of my favorites, even thou I don't really taste any honey. Thanks for the tin DanR
troy


----------



## jaysalti

Crumbs of comfort - a very nice wake up call


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> Pinched a little GH Sandalwood today, along with my (now routine) pinches of Navy Plain.


I've been meaning to ask, what's the grind like on Navy Plain? Is it as thin as Garrett or a little bit more manageable?


----------



## mmiller

I found some things that I bet you never knew about nasal snuff :lol: I stumbled across this web page today and I think they had snuff mixed up with viagra. Read for yourself Im sure you will get a kick out of it.

Nasal Snuff


----------



## freestoke

mmiller said:


> I found some things that I bet you never knew about nasal snuff :lol:


:rofl: They left out "Murderous frenzies, psychotic breakdowns and episodes of self-mutilation". Or maybe I missed it. :rofl:


----------



## Nachman

karatekyle said:


> I've been meaning to ask, what's the grind like on Navy Plain? Is it as thin as Garrett or a little bit more manageable?


Navy plain is very fine grind, but less alkaline so it is easier on the nose than Garrett. Many people confuse nose burn with nicotine content. Even though Navy burns less than Garrett or Rooster it has a higher Nicotine content.


----------



## karatekyle

Nachman said:


> Navy plain is very fine grind, but less alkaline so it is easier on the nose than Garrett. Many people confuse nose burn with nicotine content. Even though Navy burns less than Garrett or Rooster it has a higher Nicotine content.


Ah okay. Just looking around for a nicotine booster for this summer, been snuffing a bit of Toque Quit. I like that but I have to pay attention when I take it, I tend to over sniff it a bit.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Looks like I should have picked up more than two varieties the other day, both McChrystal's: O & G and "S'Nuff". Yesterday I went with the O & G, today with the S'Nuff, and I find I am enjoying the S'Nuff more than the O & G. I don't seem to need the menthol, and am now thinking I need to branch out with flavors, spices, citrus, etc.

Oops, maybe there is a slope here... :madgrin:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Accidental duplicate post, so enjoy this instead:










The infamous shuckins meerschaum!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Definitely enjoying this McChrystal's S'nuff far more than the O & G. Love that brief moment of tingling in the nose and eyes - so much more pleasant than I thought yesterday. Now very curious as to what I will find next...


----------



## karatekyle

Oh I'm a huge O&G fan, I'm surprised you don't like it, Terry!


----------



## laloin

WoS honey Menthol, good snuff. can actually taste some honey notes 
troy


----------



## ProbateGeek

karatekyle said:


> Oh I'm a huge O&G fan, I'm surprised you don't like it, Terry!


Hey, now. I didn't say I didn't like it, just seem to prefer the non-mentholated. But I'm only 2 days into this, so everything is subject to change.

I'll try some more O & G tomorrow - just may love it (everyone else seems to).


----------



## karatekyle

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, now. I didn't say I didn't like it, just seem to prefer the non-mentholated. But I'm only 2 days into this, so everything is subject to change.
> 
> I'll try some more O & G tomorrow - just may love it (everyone else seems to).


My mistake! If you decide you're not quite as big of a fan of the medicated snuffs, stay away from Ozona President. VERY high menthol.


----------



## mmiller

I have been enjoying some Tom Buck this afternoon, it just may be my favorite one so far


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> I have been enjoying some Tom Buck this afternoon, it just may be my favorite one so far


Glad you liked that, Matt. It was good but I think I need to test around for a few more SPs.


----------



## abe

Ok, Hopefully I am putting this in the right spot... I came across this thread the other night and read some of it and now yesterday I walked into a small smoke shop here and saw Silver Dollar nasal snuff. My question is this, for a guy who is just considering trying this what would a good brand/style be to start with? I am pretty intrigued by the whole thing and I am assuming this is wholly different then the likes of Camel and Marlboro snus (which I am not fond of)


----------



## mmiller

abe said:


> Ok, Hopefully I am putting this in the right spot... I came across this thread the other night and read some of it and now yesterday I walked into a small smoke shop here and saw Silver Dollar nasal snuff. My question is this, for a guy who is just considering trying this what would a good brand/style be to start with? I am pretty intrigued by the whole thing and I am assuming this is wholly different then the likes of Camel and Marlboro snus (which I am not fond of)


I personally think you should start with a medicated snuff, they tend to be more moist and a little coarser of a grind this way when you are learning it doesnt always hit the back of your throat. I think Nick and Dan would be better for answering this question though, Im still a newb with only 5 months of nasal snuffing below my belt.


----------



## mmiller

I just made a snuff concoction of 1 part O&G to about 4 parts Tom Buck and it is amazing! I just though I would share with you guys


----------



## Nachman

abe said:


> Ok, Hopefully I am putting this in the right spot... I came across this thread the other night and read some of it and now yesterday I walked into a small smoke shop here and saw Silver Dollar nasal snuff. My question is this, for a guy who is just considering trying this what would a good brand/style be to start with? I am pretty intrigued by the whole thing and I am assuming this is wholly different then the likes of Camel and Marlboro snus (which I am not fond of)


Snuff is nothing like American Snus, thank G-d. I personally like plain snuffs. They smell like tobacco. You might try the plain and the spearmint. All the silver Dollars are mentholated to some degree except the plain. The fruit flavours have some menthol added.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Snuff is nothing like American Snus, thank G-d. I personally like plain snuffs. They smell like tobacco. You might try the plain and the spearmint. All the silver Dollars are mentholated to some degree except the plain. The fruit flavours have some menthol added.


I see you survived the 4gr stress test, Nick! :tu

I still can't seem to figure out what snus is. Soluble tobacco? Do you suck on it and then swallow it or what? (The no spitting thing seems odd.)


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> I see you survived the 4gr stress test, Nick! :tu
> 
> I still can't seem to figure out what snus is. Soluble tobacco? Do you suck on it and then swallow it or what? (The no spitting thing seems odd.)


You squeeze it into a little cube (think a soft sugar cube size) then tuck it in your top lip on your gums. Swallow the juice, I think. It isn't nearly as juicy as american chew by what I understand of it, it doesn't upset your stomach noticeably.


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> You squeeze it into a little cube (think a soft sugar cube size) then tuck it in your top lip on your gums. Swallow the juice, I think. It isn't nearly as juicy as american chew by what I understand of it, it doesn't upset your stomach noticeably.


Did you know that Walter Cronkite dipped snuff? Can't find it now, but apparently he would put a pinch twixt cheek and gum, as I recall a habit from his early years before college.

Snus doesn't sound very interesting, really. Maybe if I still worked.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Did you know that Walter Cronkite dipped snuff? Can't find it now, but apparently he would put a pinch twixt cheek and gum, as I recall a habit from his early years before college.
> 
> Snus doesn't sound very interesting, really. Maybe if I still worked.


I guess some of the swedish stuff is actually pretty fancy. Oral use of tobacco gets a blue collar sort of connotation in our country but many of the European snuses are made with a lot more discrimination and pride. It didn't sound too interesting to me either until I looked into it a bit. Tobacco in my mouth is something I can't seem to enjoy. But it does seem to be a lot more noble than it gets credit for.


----------



## Nachman

freestoke said:


> I see you survived the 4gr stress test, Nick! :tu
> 
> I still can't seem to figure out what snus is. Soluble tobacco? Do you suck on it and then swallow it or what? (The no spitting thing seems odd.)


 Thanks for the shout-out. I am back on the Carter Hall today. Actually Snus is Swedish for snuff. Most of the Swedish type is not at all like American moist snuff. It produces less saliva so it can be swallowed. I tried it, but I have enough tobacco with pipes and snuff. I like what I have better.


----------



## mmiller

I just had some Gawith Apricot and I must say it isnt for me but, I have been really enjoying Tom Buck, only problem is half of the time it hits the back of my throat, been trying to sniff lighter and I am slowly getting better.


----------



## mmiller

I have been hitting some Lowen-Prise today, must say it is up there as one of my favs


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm surprised at how quickly I'm going through this McChrystal's S'nuff. I do like the O & G, but am using a third as much as the S'nuff. The menthol is nice at times, but seems to mask the taste/smell of the tobacco. 

So, what's next for me gents? For those fans of the non-mentholated, any recommendations?

And almost as importantly, are there no snuff-related emoticons? :biggrin:


----------



## laloin

some WoS SP 100. this is a fine grind. and a little bit hit the back of my throat. bit of a nose burn and a delayed methnol hit. 
troy


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> And almost as importantly, are there no snuff-related emoticons? :biggrin:


:tsk:


----------



## karatekyle

Been enjoying Matt's O&G/Tom Buck mix. Really great stuff, enjoyable to take!


----------



## mmiller

ProbateGeek said:


> So, what's next for me gents? For those fans of the non-mentholated, any recommendations?


Tom Buck and Clove are great as well as anything by F&T


----------



## DanR

ProbateGeek said:


> So, what's next for me gents? For those fans of the non-mentholated, any recommendations?


As Matt mentioned, the F&T snuffs are great - My favorites by far. Personally, I like the earthiness of Patchouli best, but Old Paris, Macouba, Morilax, and French Carrotte are great too. The Tom Buck that has been mentioned many times is a great one, especially if you like Bergamot (think Earl Grey Tea). If you like hoppy beers, then McChrystal's Hopfen Snuff is a must try. Lastly, maybe try a few Indian Snuffs, such as the stuff from 6 Photo. Anarkali and Kailiash are my two favorites from them.


----------



## BrewShooter

Wow, I've been gone for a few days and this thread is a hot bed of activity!!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thank you all for the suggestions. Looks like I'll be placing my first Mr. Snuff order, as follows:


Fribourg & Treyer Morocco 25g 
Gawith Hoggarth English Rose 25g 
Dholakia White 9g	
Wilsons Tom Buck 10g
In the meantime, I know a local B & M has Fribourg & Treyer Macouba, Morlaix and Old Paris. One or more of these can surely tide me over till my order arrives, right? Might have to pick up another little tin of S'Nuff, as well...


----------



## karatekyle

On an unrelated note, I've really been enjoying Matt's Gawith Apricot. I had seen this was a heavy seller but never tried it, now I see why it's so popular!


----------



## mmiller

ProbateGeek said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions. Looks like I'll be placing my first Mr. Snuff order, as follows:
> 
> 
> Fribourg & Treyer Morocco 25g
> Gawith Hoggarth English Rose 25g
> Dholakia White 9g
> Wilsons Tom Buck 10g
> In the meantime, I know a local B & M has Fribourg & Treyer Macouba, Morlaix and Old Paris. One or more of these can surely tide me over till my order arrives, right? Might have to pick up another little tin of S'Nuff, as well...


You better make that list a little longer :lol: you dont want to pay international shipping too often.


----------



## DanR

ProbateGeek said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions. Looks like I'll be placing my first Mr. Snuff order, as follows:
> 
> 
> Fribourg & Treyer Morocco 25g
> Gawith Hoggarth English Rose 25g
> Dholakia White 9g
> Wilsons Tom Buck 10g
> In the meantime, I know a local B & M has Fribourg & Treyer Macouba, Morlaix and Old Paris. One or more of these can surely tide me over till my order arrives, right? Might have to pick up another little tin of S'Nuff, as well...


Good list, but add more as Matt suggests!

Give Wilsons of Sharrow Strasbourg a try. It's a "rose-like" scent, but better than English Rose IMO.

The Dholakia White packs a nice nicotine punch, but doesn't have much flavor. It's also a very fine grind (finest I've had) which makes it hard to take solo. I mix mine with other stuff, like the previously mentioned Anarkali.

I pulled out my nearly empty container of Morocco this morning after reading your post. It's one of my favorites!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Good advice, kind sirs. I did notice that the shipping charges are high relative to the size of the order - will have to remedy that in future orders. Plus the $1.50 "low order" fee wiped out the savings of the 10% discount code. Live and learn...

Since starting up with snuff I've noticed I'm favoring pipes over cigars, which is surprising to me. Why might that be?


----------



## jaysalti

freestoke said:


> I see you survived the 4gr stress test, Nick! :tu
> 
> I still can't seem to figure out what snus is. Soluble tobacco? Do you suck on it and then swallow it or what? (The no spitting thing seems odd.)


Although similar in appearance to the American Dip and Pouch, the product is pasturized as opposed to fermented. This significantly reduces the TSNA (bad) content of the tobacco and results in the need for refrigeration. In Sweden, snus is controlled through GothiaTec standards for quality assurance as a food product.

One of the main benefits, other than lowered carcinogens, extended nic release and taste, is that the product is spitless due to the placement in the top lip as opposed to the bottom. As Kyle stated, it does not tend to upset the stomach, but I have had some of the stronger (sterk & extra-sterk) snus do just that.

OT - Molens Macuba


----------



## mmiller

Having some High Dry Toast


----------



## jaysalti

Braniff Caribbean - very tasty stuff


----------



## mmiller

Patchouli and Highland Ice for me today.

Anyone have any snuff taking tips for me? I have tried every method of taking snuff and for the life of me cant get fine dry snuff to stop hitting the back of my throat. If I sniff too light it doesnt get in my nose and if I sniff a little harder it goes straight to my throat, I seem to not be able to find the medium where it works perfect. 

Thanks in advanced guys! :wave:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Hee hee. I just got "snuff bombed" by Justin (aka jaysalti), and will this very afternoon begin a veritable snuff-taking odyssey. Observe:










Before today I had only had McChrystal's O & G and S'nuff. I just tried the Molens Macuba (pure virginia tobacco flavoured with cognac and rose oil) to get back to work after lunch. Not as dry as I'm used to, but certainly very, very nice. I look forward to trying all of these out.

So, many thanks Justin. The little tag-alongs (some Sobranie and Magnum Opus) were a very nice touch.

Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


>


:shock:


----------



## freestoke

mmiller said:


> Anyone have any snuff taking tips for me? I have tried every method of taking snuff and for the life of me cant get fine dry snuff to stop hitting the back of my throat.


DISCLAIMER: I've taken less snuff than anybody on this thread, pretty sure. I feel like Ben Matlock giving golf lessons.

Don't inhale. You can suck air into your nose in short "suffles" without breathing in. It seems to work for me, ie, gets the snuff in there and limits anything going past the sinuses. I could be ENTIRELY WRONG!


----------



## jaysalti

freestoke said:


> DISCLAIMER: I've taken less snuff than anybody on this thread, pretty sure. I feel like Ben Matlock giving golf lessons.
> 
> Don't inhale. You can suck air into your nose in short "suffles" without breathing in. It seems to work for me, ie, gets the snuff in there and limits anything going past the sinuses. I could be ENTIRELY WRONG!


You are not wrong. There are many many techniques that work and it's mostly trial and error. For fine snuffs like toasts and scotches, I dab my finger in the snuff and swipe it on the inside of my nose, then pinch my nostrils a bit to let it settle. After this, I only breathe out through my nose for the next couple of breaths. It seems no matter how light the sniff, these express lane it straight through on me.


----------



## jaysalti

ProbateGeek said:


> Hee hee. I just got "snuff bombed" by Justin (aka jaysalti), and will this very afternoon begin a veritable snuff-taking odyssey. Observe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before today I had only had McChrystal's O & G and S'nuff. I just tried the Molens Macuba (pure virginia tobacco flavoured with cognac and rose oil) to get back to work after lunch. Not as dry as I'm used to, but certainly very, very nice. I look forward to trying all of these out.
> 
> So, many thanks Justin. The little tag-alongs (some Sobranie and Magnum Opus) were a very nice touch.
> 
> Cheers! :thumb:


You are most welcome! I hope you are able to find some new favs amongst that group. I'm a huge fan of molens snuff and need to send in an order asap... Amazing quality product there.


----------



## jaysalti

OT - this has been a braniff and crumbs of comfort week for me. Today was more of the same.


----------



## Nachman

mmiller said:


> Patchouli and Highland Ice for me today.
> 
> Anyone have any snuff taking tips for me? I have tried every method of taking snuff and for the life of me cant get fine dry snuff to stop hitting the back of my throat. If I sniff too light it doesnt get in my nose and if I sniff a little harder it goes straight to my throat, I seem to not be able to find the medium where it works perfect.
> 
> Thanks in advanced guys! :wave:


Try putting the snuff in little piles on the back of your hand and sniffing it from there. It gives you better control.


----------



## mmiller

Nachman said:


> Try putting the snuff in little piles on the back of your hand and sniffing it from there. It gives you better control.


Thanks Nick I have been doing that so maybe I will continue doing this along with Jims tip to see if it helps, Thanks guys much appreciated!


----------



## BrewShooter

ProbateGeek said:


> Hee hee. I just got "snuff bombed" by Justin (aka jaysalti), and will this very afternoon begin a veritable snuff-taking odyssey. Observe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before today I had only had McChrystal's O & G and S'nuff. I just tried the Molens Macuba (pure virginia tobacco flavoured with cognac and rose oil) to get back to work after lunch. Not as dry as I'm used to, but certainly very, very nice. I look forward to trying all of these out.
> 
> So, many thanks Justin. The little tag-alongs (some Sobranie and Magnum Opus) were a very nice touch.
> 
> Cheers! :thumb:


Do I spy Cheese & Bacon in there?!?!


----------



## laloin

some WoS Honey Menthol to go with my morning coffee. I'm really starting this enjoy this blend 
troy


----------



## ProbateGeek

BrewShooter said:


> Do I spy Cheese & Bacon in there?!?!


Yup - almost had it for lunch. :biggrin:

So far I've only tried the Molens Macuba, and liked it. It seems just a tad moist, and give a somewhat delayed hit. Very nice flavor/aroma/nose feel - more cognac than rose. I look forward to trying the others over the weekend.


----------



## jaysalti

It's been a Hedges day for me... Waiting for some toque goodies to arrive in the mail.


----------



## jaysalti

Irish HT #22 today. My toque presents were delivered! Spanish Gem and whiskey/honey tonight! Excellent!


----------



## Variables

jaysalti said:


> It's been a Hedges day for me... Waiting for some toque goodies to arrive in the mail.


Man , I LOVE me some Hedges!!!


----------



## DanR

McChrystals Supermint today. That one will certainly wake you up!


----------



## WWhermit

Had some Hedges this morning, currently enjoying the Honey Menthol.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## jaysalti

Variables said:


> Man , I LOVE me some Hedges!!!


Agreed. It's one I cannot be without. Strong stuff too. It'll def get you if your not paying attention.

Toque Original in tow today. I haven't had an SP based snuff in months and this is def reminding me I was wrong to go astray...


----------



## Troutman22

Can one of you experts recommend a mild low nic blend that will refresh the sinuses? I would also like to be able to purchase it locally or perhaps with an online pipe tobacco purchase.

Thanks.


----------



## jaysalti

Troutman22 said:


> Can one of you experts recommend a mild low nic blend that will refresh the sinuses? I would also like to be able to purchase it locally or perhaps with an online pipe tobacco purchase.
> 
> Thanks.


Nic content can be a tough to judge, but you may be interested in Wilson's of Sharrow Camphor and Mild or McChrystals Mild Lemon. I have not tried either personally, but they get positive reviews. I'm not sure how much luck you will have finding them local to you... there are no shops near me that carry snuff, except maybe American Scotches (not typically low nic). As long as you don't go pinch crazy, you should be just fine on the n content.

Medicated snuffs are great for refreshing, but (in my very limited experience) not typically very mild.

Hope this helps!


----------



## RupturedDuck

Hey Trout! The Tinderbox on Winchester carries SG Cola flavored!

I read this thread, and ooh and awe over all of the cool sounding snuffs, but I've only tried the brands/flavors available at the local B&M...so right now it is Ozona Razberry, and SG Cherry. I don't really detect fruit in either. I don't use them a lot, but I've taken to tooting here and there lately since I've (temporarily) given up smoking indoors.

RD


----------



## ProbateGeek

While I'm thoroughly enjoying the variety of samples that Justin so generously sent me (still not quite getting the Bacon & Cheese :dizzy, I find it amusing that my favorite so far is the McChrysal's S'Nuff - the one I bought on a whim and thought I wouldn't care for that much. Just goes to show - only the nose knows. :biggrin:

In fact I just finished the small tin this morning, and find myself wishing I had put one in my pending order with Mr. Snuff (and that it came in a bigger tin!). I'm hoping the Tom Buck will be a close match, though I ordered only a small tin of that as well. Hmmm...

Anyone have any suggestions for something else similar to McChrystal's S'Nuff?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just got my first order in from Mr. Snuff, and it looks like I ordered well for my tastes. The English Rose is all I've tried (it is wonderful), and next in the queue are Tom Buck, the Fribourg & Treyer Morocco (smells fantastic!), and finally the Dholakia White.










The package was a mess when I opened it, as the Dholakia White container does not appear to seal properly. In fact I thought it was missing a top:


















Sure made a powdery mess - it better be good...


----------



## BrewShooter

Odd, it looks like they shrink wrapped it without flipping the seal tab over.


----------



## karatekyle

A bit of Apricot. Been taking a lot of clove snuff the past few days. Haven't smoked since the third! My clove is getting pretty dry and stale. I better go super speed on it so I can refill with the fresh stuff!


----------



## ProbateGeek

BrewShooter said:


> Odd, it looks like they shrink wrapped it without flipping the seal tab over.


Yeah, I thought it was missing something at first - I thought the container was actually open, with the hole visible there at the top. Once I lifted the tab and figured it out, I determined the problem is that the seal is just not very good - if you give the container even a light squeeze, there are leaks. Very aromatic leaks, but still.

Just tried the Dholakia - WOW, WOW, WOW! I'm not truly a newbie (close though), but with that one I might as well have been. THAT was an interesting 12 seconds or so. :shocked:

Really nice (now) but I've noted to be a bit more careful with it in the future. Only the Tom Buck left to try - perhaps on the way home tonight.


----------



## jaysalti

ProbateGeek said:


> Just tried the Dholakia - WOW, WOW, WOW! I'm not truly a newbie (close though), but with that one I might as well have been. THAT was an interesting 12 seconds or so. :shocked:
> 
> Really nice (now) but I've noted to be a bit more careful with it in the future. Only the Tom Buck left to try - perhaps on the way home tonight.


Never had it, but it's got a reputation as being a tad on the strong side. 
Glad you survived!


----------



## mmiller

I have been enjoying some highland ice lately, It sure helps with the allergies because the menthol gives a nice numbing effect to the sore sinuses :tu


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Just tried the Dholakia - WOW, WOW, WOW! I'm not truly a newbie (close though), but with that one I might as well have been. THAT was an interesting 12 seconds or so. :shocked:


Does anybody remember the TV show *Taxi*? Does Terry remind you of Christopher Lloyd as Jim Ignatowski, telling about his days at Harvard? I could only find part one on youtube, where he eats the marijuana brownie, but part two shows Lloyd, in his letter sweater, clean-cut, a pipe in his mouth, the archetypical upper crust straightneck. His friends keep cajoling him to take "just one hit", while Lloyd demurs with something to the effect of, "Some people can become addicted with just one puff!" But his friends finally talk him into it -- he takes his pipe out of his mouth and a couple of deep breaths to get ready, one hit and he's instantly transformed into Jim Ignatowski.:dr


----------



## jaysalti

Toque Original Morning

Spanish Gems cocoa goodness afternoon w/ a nice ettan portion for balance (not in the nose though)


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thanks for your insight, Jim. But now, unfortunately for you, I will forever have linked in my mind the name Jim 'freestoke' with Jim 'Ignatowski'.


----------



## freestoke

"...tough choice." :biglaugh: Maybe I could use that in my .sig.


----------



## Nachman

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, I thought it was missing something at first - I thought the container was actually open, with the hole visible there at the top. Once I lifted the tab and figured it out, I determined the problem is that the seal is just not very good - if you give the container even a light squeeze, there are leaks. Very aromatic leaks, but still.
> 
> Just tried the Dholakia - WOW, WOW, WOW! I'm not truly a newbie (close though), but with that one I might as well have been. THAT was an interesting 12 seconds or so. :shocked:
> 
> Really nice (now) but I've noted to be a bit more careful with it in the future. Only the Tom Buck left to try - perhaps on the way home tonight.


All Dholakia White tap boxes leak a little because the stuff is ground so fine that nothing will truly contain it. That is also the reason it burns so. Sorry I didn't read you had received some in time to warn you to snuff lightly with it.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Don't feel bad, Nick - you had in fact forewarned me in some post or another. Not specifically for the Dholakia, but certainly for that type of snuff. So, I really knew better but was just feeling braver than is generally recommended when taking a new snuff. For a second there I thought they'd loaded the box with wasabi powder. 
ainkiller: 

But when it mellows a bit, it is a very nice snuff. I do favor the Morroco and English Rose, and right now the Tom Buck is, as many of you had suggested it would be, my favorite. And in a decent size tin, too!

But now I'm starting to have second thoughts :hmm:, as I can foresee a certain addiction here... :decision:


----------



## jaysalti

ProbateGeek said:


> But when it mellows a bit, it is a very nice snuff. I do favor the Morroco and English Rose, and right now the Tom Buck is, as many of you had suggested it would be, my favorite. And in a decent size tin, too!
> 
> But now I'm starting to have second thoughts :hmm:, as I can foresee a certain _appreciation_ here...


fixed :tu


----------



## ProbateGeek

jaysalti said:


> fixed :tu


Thanks, Justin. It seems one surely follows the other. :nod:


----------



## DanR

Terry, try mixing some of that White with the Morocco. I have a small container that I mixed 50/50 and it creates a nice flavor, boosts the Nic content, and makes it easier to snuff...

As for me, I'm still enjoying this Square Sctoch snuff that Nick sent to me (thanks again Nick). It has a great scent with just the right amount of smokiness, and a nice Nicotine level for me.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thanks, Dan - will do. Otherwise that Dholakia is going to last me a very long time. :redface:

The Tom Buck and English Rose are fantastic, but especially the Tom Buck. Whoever recommended that one, thanks!


----------



## ProbateGeek

DanR said:


> Terry, try mixing some of that White with the Morocco. I have a small container that I mixed 50/50 and it creates a nice flavor, boosts the Nic content, and makes it easier to snuff...


Just did - what a nice little eye opener that makes, something like nicotine laced grapefruit. And very much easier to snuff. Nice!


----------



## DanR

ProbateGeek said:


> Just did - what a nice little eye opener that makes, something like nicotine laced grapefruit. And very much easier to snuff. Nice!


I was hoping you'd like that. I just had some 6 Photo Anarkali and White mix that is a real winner!


----------



## mmiller

Finished up a tin of Highland Ice, just trying to figure out what to move on to next. I am trying to knock out one at a time so I dont have a million open containers :lol:


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> Finished up a tin of Highland Ice, just trying to figure out what to move on to next. I am trying to knock out one at a time so I dont have a million open containers :lol:


Hows the Tom Buck and Lowen Prise going?


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Just did - what a nice little eye opener that makes, something like* nicotine laced* grapefruit. And very much easier to snuff. Nice!


I still can't wrap my head around this yet, quantification-wise. In the cigar vs. pipe, "My tobacco is bigger than your tobacco" war, I take the position that if you made a Happy Bogie joint the size of a medium-sized cigar and smoked it, your corpse would have to be taken out by the HazMat team. I have no feel for how much "enough snuff" is. How much snuff are we talking about here? A spoonful? I can't get this one straight, either -- if I took 3grs of tobacco, TOTALLY dried it out, then ground it down to dust, how big a pile of snuff is that? :ask: Obviously, if I did that with an Altadis aromatic it wouldn't have the kick of Kendal Kentucky. Would Royal Yacht be snortable as a powder, and just how potent would that be?


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> -- if I took 3grs of tobacco, TOTALLY dried it out, then ground it down to dust, how big a pile of snuff is that? :ask:


 Uh, still 3 grams? :shocked:

Seriously, Jim. You think too much.


----------



## smokinmojo

Dholakia Taj as of late. Probably my favorite from India.


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> I still can't wrap my head around this yet, quantification-wise. In the cigar vs. pipe, "My tobacco is bigger than your tobacco" war, I take the position that if you made a Happy Bogie joint the size of a medium-sized cigar and smoked it, your corpse would have to be taken out by the HazMat team. I have no feel for how much "enough snuff" is. How much snuff are we talking about here? A spoonful? I can't get this one straight, either -- if I took 3grs of tobacco, TOTALLY dried it out, then ground it down to dust, how big a pile of snuff is that? :ask: Obviously, if I did that with an Altadis aromatic it wouldn't have the kick of Kendal Kentucky. Would Royal Yacht be snortable as a powder, and just how potent would that be?


I know that all my pipe tobaccos give me nicotine, but every once in a while I smoke a pipe where I really feel it. Your example of brown bogie would be one. It's the same with snuff. There are some snuffs that are really powerful, and I can take a snort in each nostril and feel like I just smoked a bowl of brown bogie. It's amazing to me that such a small amount of tobacco could pack such a punch, but I think it is the direct contact with the nasal nembrane that contributes to that process. Of course, that doesn't happen every time - but neither does the effect of the pipe tobacco.


----------



## DanR

smokinmojo said:


> Dholakia Taj as of late. Probably my favorite from India.


I almost order some of that on my last order, just because I hadn't tried it yet. Do tell, what's the flavor profile?


----------



## smokinmojo

DanR said:


> I almost order some of that on my last order, just because I hadn't tried it yet. Do tell, what's the flavor profile?


It's a little difficult for me to nail down the profile. Everything from the floral incense (jasmine perhaps) to a mild sweetness and a touch of cooling herbs, seem understated. Yet, they meld to a soft but full aroma. The nic content is no different. Soft, but enough to be felt with the countless touch ups. A burn is no where in sight. The blend is dark. It has a medium moisture with just short of a talc feel... a beginner would suffer no harm and and an experienced snuff taker could sail through the stuff.


----------



## DanR

smokinmojo said:


> It's a little difficult for me to nail down the profile. Everything from the floral incense (jasmine perhaps) to a mild sweetness and a touch of cooling herbs, seem understated. Yet, they meld to a soft but full aroma. The nic content is no different. Soft, but enough to be felt with the countless touch ups. A burn is no where in sight. The blend is dark. It has a medium moisture with just short of a talc feel... a beginner would suffer no harm and and an experienced snuff taker could sail through the stuff.


I'm definately adding that one to my next order! Thanks!!


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> *There are some snuffs that are really powerful,* and I can take a snort in each nostril and feel like I just smoked a bowl of brown bogie. It's amazing to me that such a small amount of tobacco could pack such a punch, but I think it is the direct contact with the nasal nembrane that contributes to that process. Of course, that doesn't happen every time - but neither does the effect of the pipe tobacco.


So, which snuffs would those be? :smile:


----------



## jaysalti

freestoke said:


> So, which snuffs would those be? :smile:


Taxi
Bruton
Abraxas
Molens (for me these seem to hit strong)
Hedges (to me)
Toque Quit
McC S'nuff
Dholakia White

I'm sure there are plenty more, but this is a short list off the top of my head.


----------



## Nachman

Actually, in the American snuffs, Navy Plain, Railroad Mills Plain and Bruton are the highest in nicotine. Bruton is the one that is the hardest to snuff of the three because of its low PH. Its nickname is Brutal. The African snuffs like Taxi are all pretty high in nicotine. African women often use it vaginally. Seems like that would hurt.


----------



## MarkC

:yuck: Of all times to pop into a thread I don't normally read...


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> So, which snuffs would those be? :smile:


Jim, I can only really vouch for the McChrystal's S'Nuff, which I really liked (they call it a "smokers blend"), but have found Wilsons Tom Buck to be TONS better. Couldn't tell which one had the more pronounced nicotine hit, but both work well in that regards. The finer grinds that Nick enjoys, well - I have not enjoyed them as much. The Dholakia White, which someone on the interwebs told me was the best snuff being made today, was only enjoyable to me after Dan suggested I mix it with some Fribourg & Treyer Morocco. I'll stick to SPs, and probably go with primarily Tom Buck.


----------



## freestoke

Thanks, Terry, Nick, for the suggestions. I actually think I have some Tom Buck, from my Snuff Care Package. :smile: I'll try to overdose it tonight. :tu:


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> So, which snuffs would those be? :smile:


I haven't tried all the snuffs that Justin mentioned, but I've heard them referred to as "powerful" before. I was mainly talking about the snuffs that Nick mentioned. Square and Navy Plain are my favorites! They really give me a nice wallop on occasion.

On a side note, I do feel sorry for the african women that are obviously confused about the right way to take nasal snuff!

Mark - I bet you'll come back to the snuff thread more often now, won't you!


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I haven't tried all the snuffs that Justin mentioned, but I've heard them referred to as "powerful" before.


I meant to thank Justin, too!  An interesting list, Justin, and it looks like I'm going to be driven to place a snuff order yet. :frown: How degrading. :lol: I think I was hoping for a "cheap shot" found at my local quick stop. I guess OTC snuff is like practically all OTC pipe tobacco, weak, huh?

And what are these "SP's" that you're sticking with, Terry? :ask: I can't for the life of me match up words for "SP". Snuff Plain? Simple Powder? Standard Pulverization?


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> And what are these "SP's" that you're sticking with, Terry? :ask: I can't for the life of me match up words for "SP". Snuff Plain? Simple Powder? Standard Pulverization?


Short answer: beats me.

I think no one knows for sure the origin of the label "SP". Here's a link to one of many discussions you'll find on the interwebs: What does SP stand for? - Snuff House

I'm going with "Spanish". But frankly, who cares? All I know is that SP is the best snuff for both my nostrils - the vote is unanimous! :biggrin:


----------



## jaysalti

ProbateGeek said:


> All I know is that SP is the best snuff for both my nostrils - the vote is unanimous! :biggrin:


NICE! LOL

SP(s) are quite nice for sure. I'm loving Toque Original right now, and have a few more SP earmarked for the next purchase.


----------



## ProbateGeek

On second thought, and as a Latin Rite Catholic, I will assign the following unofficial nomenclature for "*SP*": _*Spiritus Perfectio*_, or "the Breath of Perfection".
Apart from being some extremely poor Latin, how's that? :ss


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> Hows the Tom Buck and Lowen Prise going?


Havent touched them since summer break started. Just moved on to my tin of O&G


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> On second thought, and as a Latin Rite Catholic, I will assign the following unofficial nomenclature for "*SP*": _*Spiritus Perfectio*_, or "the Breath of Perfection".
> Apart from being some extremely poor Latin, how's that? :ss


Are you NEVER going to learn your declensions, Terry? "Spiritus perfect*i*"! :tsk:


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> Havent touched them since summer break started. Just moved on to my tin of O&G


I still haven't finished my open tin. I'm about to throw it away, it's SO stale! I'm been chugging along on that Apricot, great snuff!


----------



## BrewShooter

Today I've had a little McC O&G, Bernard Aecht Alt and Toque Lime Toast. I've definitely settled into a grove of what I like.


----------



## DanR

I broke out the Old Paris today and couldnt get enough of it. I think I'll keep this tin handy for a few days and see if I can make a big dent in it!


----------



## InsidiousTact

Had some Dean Swift Inchkenneth today, not bad but not what I *really* wanted... I forgot my other snuffs in my rush to work.


----------



## jaysalti

I've been keeping the Toque Whiskey and Honey in the pocket. I hadn't had it in a while, but reloaded on the last order. Gotta say, I'm glad I did! I keep the Whiskey and Honey to pair with Ettan snus and the Original to pair with General. Nice combos...


----------



## mmiller

I have been enjoying some good ol O&G lately, since I am home for the summer I sadly havent been smoking much at all I think in the past month I have had 3 pipes. Main focus has been on motorcycles, my summer money pit :lol:


----------



## Troutman22

I ended up getting a Toque sampler. So far I have tried Menthol and Lavender. Both are ok but seems to be something you dont want to use all day. I also got some other flavaors that I will try soon. Coke, Peppermint, Toffee, Original, Peach, Cherry, Espresso and Grapefruit. Looks like I have a feminine side LAWL!!


----------



## jaysalti

Troutman22 said:


> I ended up getting a Toque sampler. So far I have tried Menthol and Lavender. Both are ok but seems to be something you dont want to use all day. I also got some other flavaors that I will try soon. Coke, Peppermint, Toffee, Original, Peach, Cherry, Espresso and Grapefruit. Looks like I have a feminine side LAWL!!


Try some mix & match too. The coke/cherry and expresso/toffee should be nice.

I've got toque original, whiskey & honey & crumbs o comfort in tow for the day. Have a great one, all!


----------



## BrewShooter

A little F&T Bourdeaux this morning.


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> I have been enjoying some good ol O&G lately, since I am home for the summer I sadly havent been smoking much at all I think in the past month I have had 3 pipes. Main focus has been on motorcycles, my summer money pit :lol:


GASP! I'm in the same boat, sucks, eh? Developed a mean snuff habit but nothing satisfies like a pipe.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Picked up another little tin of McChrystal's S'Nuff. Nowhere near as good as Tom Buck, but I needed a second pocket-tin, and this works just fine.


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> Developed a mean snuff habit but nothing satisfies like a pipe.


Oh me too, every morning and night it is just pile after pile of snuff :lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek

And on this note, a little English Rose is really hitting the spot... [snuff emoticon here]


----------



## karatekyle

A bit of patchouli after tonight's lifting session. Thanks Dan!


----------



## freestoke

That's twice that "patchouli" has popped up in the past 24 hours, at Tobakrevs yesterday in a review of Cannon Plug. and now here. Never heard of it until yesterday and now I've seen it again. :spy: I've got to work on my vocabulary!


----------



## karatekyle

Refilled an empty Ozona tap box with O&G. Sampled a pinch or two (or six) for good measure.


----------



## Commander Quan

Is anyone planning on placing an order from Mr. Snuff sometime in the near future? If so would you be willing to let me add This Snuff Spoon to your order? It doesn't have to be immediately, but with how often I snuff I won't be placing another order anytime soon.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Commander Quan said:


> Is anyone planning on placing an order from Mr. Snuff sometime in the near future? If so would you be willing to let me add This Snuff Spoon to your order? It doesn't have to be immediately, but with how often I snuff I won't be placing another order anytime soon.


Ooooooh, close Derrick. I ordered a 260 gram tub of Tom Buck on Friday, and would have gladly added your spoon. I'm sure someone will take care of you here shortly.


----------



## Commander Quan

Thanks Terry no worries. I really don't snuff that often usually 1 or 2 days a week I'll take a couple bumps, but I would like to have one.


----------



## karatekyle

Heat advisory today! To save myself from the crazy heat and humidity, I'm forgoing my pipe for a bit of O&G to cool off inside.


----------



## mmiller

Having some O&G today, Havent had snuff in about a week and a half and this is perfect to start up with again :tu Nice and refreshing for the insanely hot week we have had in MN


----------



## ProbateGeek

Since it looks to be a mild week here in the Pacific Northwest, I'm good with the usual Tom Buck - just heard from Mr. Snuff that my 260 g tin has shipped. Yipee! As I mentioned in another thread, if the heat's getting you down come on over to the Pacific Northwest:










I should have plenty of Tom Buck to go around! :biggrin:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Figure I'd post a pic or two of my new pocket snuffbox:


















You know, so I can carry just enough to last me through the day, yep. :ss


----------



## freestoke

A handy shape too, Terry, just big enough for your nose without getting it in your eyes. Should leave plenty of room in the other pockets when you go shoplifting to support your habit. :tu


----------



## BrewShooter

So, you really, REALLY like the Tom Buck then?!?!?


----------



## ProbateGeek

BrewShooter said:


> So, you really, REALLY like the Tom Buck then?!?!?


Hee hee - ya think? :shocked:


----------



## DanR

I think I'll have a little Tom Buck myself, in celebration of that ginormous pocket box you got there, Terry. Sweet!


----------



## Nachman

Snuff has been a lifesaver for me the last few weeks as I have been too sick to smoke or go outside. I have gone through a tin of Railroad Mills Plain and some Navy Plain in the last three weeks. Nic withdrawal would have been too much on top of everything else. I am back to smoking some now, but still mainly relying on snuff.


----------



## karatekyle

Nachman said:


> Snuff has been a lifesaver for me the last few weeks as I have been too sick to smoke or go outside. I have gone through a tin of Railroad Mills Plain and some Navy Plain in the last three weeks. Nic withdrawal would have been too much on top of everything else. I am back to smoking some now, but still mainly relying on snuff.


Knock that crap off, Nick. We ain't done with ya yet; get well!

Now tell me, Nick... When I snuff heavily, I max out at about 10 or so asprin sized piles in a day. How many pinches are you at, following that measurement? Just for the sake of curiosity.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nachman said:


> Snuff has been a lifesaver for me the last few weeks as I have been too sick to smoke or go outside. I have gone through a tin of Railroad Mills Plain and some Navy Plain in the last three weeks. Nic withdrawal would have been too much on top of everything else. I am back to smoking some now, but still mainly relying on snuff.







Nick, if you're in need of any Tom Buck, let me know. I've got some, umm . . . _ehem_, extra.

:ss


----------



## Nachman

karatekyle said:


> Knock that crap off, Nick. We ain't done with ya yet; get well!
> 
> Now tell me, Nick... When I snuff heavily, I max out at about 10 or so asprin sized piles in a day. How many pinches are you at, following that measurement? Just for the sake of curiosity.


I've never counted, but when I am smoking, I go through a 1.15 oz tin of American Scotch Snuff every month plus a little European snuff. When I am not smoking, I will go through that in three weeks or less.


----------



## karatekyle

Nachman said:


> I've never counted, but when I am smoking, I go through a 1.15 oz tin of American Scotch Snuff every month plus a little European snuff. When I am not smoking, I will go through that in three weeks or less.


Yeah, that's a lot of snuff. I'm only about halfway through my big tin of O&G.


----------



## Commander Quan

I think all these old man vices are prematurely aging me. I've had to break down and buy a nose hair trimmer. I used it for the first time today, and took a couple snoots of High Dry Toast to help clear out the trimmings.


----------



## BrewShooter

Commander Quan said:


> I think all these old man vices are prematurely aging me. I've had to break down and buy a nose hair trimmer. I used it for the first time today, and took a couple snoots of High Dry Toast to help clear out the trimmings.


Welcome to the club!!arty:


----------



## Commander Quan

Bring on the prune juice.


----------



## karatekyle

karatekyle said:


> Yeah, that's a lot of snuff. I'm only about halfway through my big tin of O&G.


Of Clove, I mean. McChrystal's something or other...


----------



## karatekyle

Hey, WOS is selling at Lil Brown now. Just noticed that. That's a way to save on long distance S&H for any new guys looking to dip their toes in the world of dry snuff.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thanks for the head up, Kyle. I notice that they don't offer Tom Buck, though.

Not that I need more of THAT, mind you. :biggrin:


----------



## rogermugs

do any of you actually derive pleasure from Snuff? Apart from the Nic hit? I mean... i love just sitting with a pipe... even if there was no nic i think i'd smoke it... but the one time I tried snuff way back in college I was anything but impressed by the experience...


----------



## karatekyle

rogermugs said:


> do any of you actually derive pleasure from Snuff? Apart from the Nic hit? I mean... i love just sitting with a pipe... even if there was no nic i think i'd smoke it... but the one time I tried snuff way back in college I was anything but impressed by the experience...


Of course. You've gotta get ahold of the good snuffs though. And it's just like pipe, there's a technique. The flavor of a good snuff is quite nice.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm with Kyle. If there were no pleasure, who would do it? 
Try a little English Rose. Yummy!

This ain't cigarettes...

:biggrin:


----------



## ten08

Well, now you pipers have me interested in snuff. Just what I needed, another angle on the same hobby. :dizzy:

Not quite ready to dive in headfirst, I picked up an OTC to see if I like it. My grocery store only had 2 options in the tobacco dept: Navy Sweet and Railroad Mills Sweet. Based on precisely nada, I chose RRMills, and have been enjoying it so far. Flavor is tobacco, period. I've been having a pinch here and there at work, in very small quantities, as this is pretty powerful nic-wise. I'm starting to get the hang of it, after my first attempts had me in teary-eyed coughing fits. I figure if I can learn decent technique with snuff ground this finely, I'll be able to handle anything.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Good morning, you brown-nosers!

Guess I don't have to say, but a Mr. Tom Buck has pretty much set up camp in both my nostrils. He may be there a while... :biggrin:


----------



## DanR

ten08 said:


> Well, now you pipers have me interested in snuff. Just what I needed, another angle on the same hobby. :dizzy:
> 
> Not quite ready to dive in headfirst, I picked up an OTC to see if I like it. My grocery store only had 2 options in the tobacco dept: Navy Sweet and Railroad Mills Sweet. Based on precisely nada, I chose RRMills, and have been enjoying it so far. Flavor is tobacco, period. I've been having a pinch here and there at work, in very small quantities, as this is pretty powerful nic-wise. I'm starting to get the hang of it, after my first attempts had me in teary-eyed coughing fits. I figure if I can learn decent technique with snuff ground this finely, I'll be able to handle anything.


Those two are pretty finely ground and can be a challenge to take, even for seasoned snuffers. Some of the English snuffs (Wilson of Sharrow or McChrystals) are not as fine and have a better flavor/scent. If you end up liking it, I'd try a few of those next.

Regarding the earlier question, the nicotine in snuff is a benefit for sure, but I take it because I enjoy the scents.


----------



## freestoke

Terry sent me a lifetime supply of Tom Buck from his pocket size jar, and I must say it seems to pack a bit more punch than the sample I got from Dan and Kyle. Not a lot different, but definitely more of an edge with the newer stuff from Terry. So it does go stale a little maybe? Wouldn't surprise me. Gotta find a small jar to keep this stuff fresh! Got a couple more snorts left in the original vial, then it will be on to Terry's new stuff! Been doing a little more snuff lately, actually. Makes for a good nighttime snack. :lol: Just thought I'd move the picture of Sam Gawith's snuff aromas room here:


----------



## karatekyle

Jim, the newer stuff seems to be a little more vibrant. Whatever I sent may have gotten a bit stale in the mail. Enjoy it, we'll convert you yet :lol:


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Jim, the newer stuff seems to be a little more vibrant. Whatever I sent may have gotten a bit stale in the mail. Enjoy it, we'll convert you yet :lol:


Hey, it went through most of the winter here, too, much more damaging than a few days in the mail. Somewhere in here somebody said it doesn't get stale, but I wondered about it at the time. The scents HAVE to evaporate, just have to. (BTW, the English Rose disappeared very fast. :lol

Still thanking you for this cool sidestream activity! :tu


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Hey, it went through most of the winter here, too, much more damaging than a few days in the mail. Somewhere in here somebody said it doesn't get stale, but I wondered about it at the time. The scents HAVE to evaporate, just have to. (BTW, the English Rose disappeared very fast. :lolStill thanking you for this cool sidestream activity! :tu


I wouldn't say they completely lose flavor. But they definitely get stale if you don't seal them up well. I had a little smash box of McC's Clove that went from pure, in-your-face clove to tobacco-y with a clove topping. I refilled it from my big sealed tin and it was night and day. I put blends I have more of in little bailtops from Hobby Lobby. That keeps them perfect!


----------



## DanR

Nick (Nachman) taught me to keep my snuffs in the freezer to help maintain their freshness. It seems to work great.


----------



## mmiller

Today I got out my tap box of lowenprise just feels like a snuff day to me and I can't wait for the first I move out of my parents place and can start up with a daily pipe or cigar again! :tu


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Nick (Nachman) taught me to keep my snuffs in the freezer to help maintain their freshness. It seems to work great.


Of course! :smile:


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> Today I got out my tap box of lowenprise just feels like a snuff day to me and I can't wait for the first I move out of my parents place and can start up with a daily pipe or cigar again! :tu


And you damn well better! I want to see a mmiller post on the Good Morning, Afternoon, AND Tonight's Smoke everyday! :thumb:


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> And you damn well better! I want to see a mmiller post on the Good Morning, Afternoon, AND Tonight's Smoke everyday! :thumb:


:biglaugh:


----------



## karatekyle

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-retailer-forum/313629-snuff-hankies.html#post3627813


----------



## GioPipes

yesterday was a Poschl Redbull day, but I think I will start today with a good snort of W of S Lavender. nice clean scent for the morning.


----------



## freestoke

Returning to the "real" snuff thread, thought I'd check in with my Tom Buck and Toast and Marmalade. I'm slipping into one of those nicely degenerate routines -- I have snuff on my night table by the bed and of late I've taken a couple of snuffles before turning out the light. (You could say that I've been smelling myself to sleep, but I'm not sure how people might take that. :spy


----------



## jaysalti

Crumbs of Comfort riding shotgun with me today. One of my first, and still a fav


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Returning to the "real" snuff thread, thought I'd check in with my Tom Buck and Toast and Marmalade. I'm slipping into one of those nicely degenerate routines -- I have snuff on my night table by the bed and of late I've taken a couple of snuffles before turning out the light. (You could say that I've been smelling myself to sleep, but I'm not sure how people might take that. :spy


That's my favorite routine as well. The nice nicotine load calms the mind.


----------



## GioPipes

> I have snuff on my night table by the bed and of late I've taken a couple of snuffles before turning out the light. (You could say that I've been smelling myself to sleep, but I'm not sure how people might take that. )


A sniff of lavender for me,


----------



## ProbateGeek

GioPipes said:


> A sniff of lavender for me,


Which lavender is that, Giovanni? I love Gawith Hoggarth English Rose, but am considering trying either Samuel Gawith Lavender Dark or Wilson's Lavender. Probably both good...


----------



## GioPipes

ProbateGeek said:


> Which lavender is that, Giovanni? I love Gawith Hoggarth English Rose, but am considering trying either Samuel Gawith Lavender Dark or Wilson's Lavender. Probably both good...


At the moment Wilsons of Sharrow but I hear the Gawiths is nice as well.


----------



## DanR

A few pinches of GH Sandalwood for me today. It's a nice earthy, woodsy scent - similar to those oriental incense sticks. Worth a try if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## mmiller

I have been enjoying some honey menthol, one of my new favs because I have been having trouble with dryer snuff lately I cant get full enjoyment out of them


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Picked up another little tin of McChrystal's S'Nuff. Nowhere near as good as Tom Buck, but I needed a second pocket-tin, and this works just fine.


Hopefully a little larger than the barely-sufficient (although convenient) Tom Buck pocket jar.


----------



## BrewShooter

So far today, Old Paris, Poschl Ozona Orange and Zweifacher...not all at once.


----------



## karatekyle

Okay boys, I think I'm going to replenish my supply with an order. So far...

2 Ex Lg Tins of O&G
1 tin of Ozona President

I need some more ideas. Fresh scents, maybe a few non menthols. Favorites? Tom Buck is one I'm ponderiong too...


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Okay boys, I think I'm going to replenish my supply with an order. So far...
> 
> 2 Ex Lg Tins of O&G
> 1 tin of Ozona President
> 
> I need some more ideas. Fresh scents, maybe a few non menthols. Favorites? Tom Buck is one I'm ponderiong too...


What, no English Rose!? :ask:


----------



## Nachman

karatekyle said:


> Okay boys, I think I'm going to replenish my supply with an order. So far...
> 
> 2 Ex Lg Tins of O&G
> 1 tin of Ozona President
> 
> I need some more ideas. Fresh scents, maybe a few non menthols. Favorites? Tom Buck is one I'm ponderiong too...


Since you like SPs, I would suggest WOS Gold Label. It is an SP with a different tobacco base. It is made with Virginia tobacco.


----------



## karatekyle

Nachman said:


> Since you like SPs, I would suggest WOS Gold Label. It is an SP with a different tobacco base. It is made with Virginia tobacco.


How does it compare to Tom Buck in your opinion?


----------



## Nachman

karatekyle said:


> How does it compare to Tom Buck in your opinion?


Not as much bergamot, but I like the tobacco better. It has a nice nose burn.


----------



## Garin

Well, long time no post for me. But! The snuff (and pipes) continue to deliver.

This morning I was thrilled to find my latest order from the Snuff Store in my mailbox. It contained 4 large tins of O&G, a tin of Wilson's Best Dark, a tap box of SG's Chocolate, a tin of F&T High Dry Toast, and a free sample of F&T Princes. 

I am currently enjoying the High Dry Toast VERY much. It's a good thing those F&T tall tins are big. This one may give O&G a run for the position of go-to snuff.


----------



## karatekyle

Finished up the mixture in the tap box of President I keep refilling. Refilled it with straight O&G this morning, fantastic as always!


----------



## GioPipes

been doing alot of schmalzers lately but did a pinch of Royal George and it was a good change of pace. Has anyone tried that Dragun, I am very curious. can anyone chime in on that one.


----------



## karatekyle

GioPipes said:


> been doing alot of schmalzers lately but did a pinch of Royal George and it was a good change of pace. Has anyone tried that Dragun, I am very curious. can anyone chime in on that one.


Tell me about schmalzers. They're almost wet, right? With oil?


----------



## Nachman

Schmalzlers are fermented Brazilian tobacco which is coarse ground and moistened with oil. They have a rich, almost fruity scent and are easy to take. In fact, you can go through a lot of schmalzler in a hurry. My favorites are Bernards Aecht Alt Bayerischer (sorry about the spelling) and Dopplefermentiert. Poschl Perlesreuter is nice also.
Dragun is a fine dry snuff, similar to a mild American Scotch, with a good dose of cinnamon added and possibly a little allspice.


----------



## Mauak

W.E. Garrett & Sons Sweet. My first. Eyes wide open. Where's the sweet?


----------



## karatekyle

Mauak said:


> W.E. Garrett & Sons Sweet. My first. Eyes wide open. Where's the sweet?


Those american ones are switch hitters. Put it in your mouth. I had the same question!


----------



## Mauak

"Put it in your mouth?" Not sure what you mean. Use it like Copenhagen & Skoal?


----------



## jaysalti

Mauak said:


> "Put it in your mouth?" Not sure what you mean. Use it like Copenhagen & Skoal?


Yes

And +1 on the Dopplefermentiert. Excellent snuff, but you may need a bib b/c the coarse pieces like to fall out a bit.


----------



## GioPipes

> Yes
> 
> And +1 on the Dopplefermentiert. Excellent snuff, but you may need a bib b/c the coarse pieces like to fall out a bit.


yeah i agree, a bit more of a coarse grind that doesnt like staying in the nose.


----------



## BrewShooter

I sampled a little of the doppelfermentiert last night, good stuff!


----------



## jphank

F&T Seville -- that first snuff sneeze is a unique experience


----------



## jaysalti

jphank said:


> F&T Seville -- that first snuff sneeze is a unique experience


It appears we have a new sloper, gents! Hope you enjoy the snuff! So many wonderful scents out there.

I'm keeping O&G and Crumbs of Comfort on hand today. Eying some tins I haven't pulled out in a while for this evening... Branif? Macuba?? Maybe the custom blend scotch I've been marinating...


----------



## Scott W.

I had a little whiff of some Christmas Joy last night. Very nice


----------



## jaysalti

Decided on Spanish Gem.


----------



## ProbateGeek

A little English Rose, and very frequently Tom Buck. Still have only put a very small dint in the Tom Buck - I'll think twice before ordering my next gallon. :biggrin:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Still have only put a very small dint in the Tom Buck - I'll think twice before ordering my next gallon. :biggrin:


I'm trying to help, Terry. :lol:


----------



## GioPipes

schmalzers tonite, cant get enough of the German stuff


----------



## mmiller

I havent posted anything in a while but Im sitting at my desk enjoying some red bull, I havent had snuff in quite some time and it has a huge menthol hit.


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> I havent posted anything in a while but Im sitting at my desk enjoying some red bull, I havent had snuff in quite some time and it has a huge menthol hit.


Tore through a bit of O&G last night while studying Virology. How's school going, Matt?


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> Tore through a bit of O&G last night while studying Virology. How's school going, Matt?


Its going pretty good, I think this school is actually easier than SDSU. The thing that blows is I dont have any smoking buddies here :lol:


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> Its going pretty good, I think this school is actually easier than SDSU. The thing that blows is I dont have any smoking buddies here :lol:


Good to hear! Don't let me catch you quitting :lol:


----------



## juni

Did some of this earlier today at work:


















Strangely strong!


----------



## ProbateGeek

juni said:


> Strangely strong!


Altoids?

:biggrin:

About to enjoy the usual Tom Buck.


----------



## BrewShooter

GioPipes said:


> schmalzers tonite, cant get enough of the German stuff


You and me both brother!


----------



## mmiller

juni said:


> Did some of this earlier today at work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely strong!


In what sense? Nicotine or Menthol? I find it to have plenty of menthol but i cant even feel the nic from it.


----------



## juni

It sneaks up on you. I used to prefer S&G Kendall Brown Original but this one has something special in it.


----------



## jaysalti

Thee Original & Genuine McChrystal's


----------



## mmiller

Sitting down to write a paper and trying to decide what to use to get creative juices flowing, between honey menthol or red bull, you know what? I think I'll have both! :lol:


----------



## The Mad Professor

mmiller said:


> ... you know what? I think I'll have both! :lol:


One in each nostril? :ask:


----------



## jaysalti

The Mad Professor said:


> One in each nostril? :ask:


this works well (sometimes)... say toque cherry + toque coke or chocolate + expresso.


----------



## mmiller

The Mad Professor said:


> One in each nostril? :ask:


Probably rotate rather than one in each nostril


----------



## jtree26

I'm enjoying some Toque Whiskey & Honey.


----------



## jaysalti

jtree26 said:


> I'm enjoying some Toque Whiskey & Honey.


That's probably my fav Toque. An excellent choice and easy to enjoy. This morning I am waking up with some Hedges


----------



## ProbateGeek

I've been hitting the Wilsons Tom Buck every day going on the fourth month now. A word of advice: a 260g container of snuff is A LOT OF SNUFF! It seems I've barely made a dint in it. At this rate I'm not going to see the bottom of the barrel for another 3 or 4 years!

So, I'm thinking if anyone has NOT tried Tom Buck, or has and would like to try it again, I'd be more than happy to share a little of my bounty. It a very good SP, the best I've had, and I can highly recommend it.

If interested, you can send me a small EMPTY (I know from experience on puff - you gotta specify this) tin or other container, and I'll gladly fill it up and mail it back to you. Or, if anyone has some spare pocket tins laying around, those would be most welcome. Or maybe I could just find a supply of little baggies...

Seriously, this










is a lot of snuff for a guy with only two nostrils.

Any takers?


----------



## jaysalti




----------



## BrewShooter

That IS a lot of snuff. I like Tom Buck, but SPs aren't really my thing. I've been hitting a lot of the coarser grinds and schmalzers lately.


----------



## mmiller

Having some clove snuff because it is starting to be that season again I forgot how potent the smell of this stuff is!


----------



## mikebjrtx

ProbateGeek said:


> I've been hitting the Wilsons Tom Buck every day going on the fourth month now. A word of advice: a 260g container of snuff is A LOT OF SNUFF! It seems I've barely made a dint in it. At this rate I'm not going to see the bottom of the barrel for another 3 or 4 years!
> 
> So, I'm thinking if anyone has NOT tried Tom Buck, or has and would like to try it again, I'd be more than happy to share a little of my bounty. It a very good SP, the best I've had, and I can highly recommend it.
> 
> If interested, you can send me a small EMPTY (I know from experience on puff - you gotta specify this) tin or other container, and I'll gladly fill it up and mail it back to you. Or, if anyone has some spare pocket tins laying around, those would be most welcome. Or maybe I could just find a supply of little baggies...
> 
> Seriously, this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a lot of snuff for a guy with only two nostrils.
> 
> Any takers?


That's a lot of snuff for someone with twenty nostrils. I just got a small tin of Tom Buck but haven't gotten into it yet.


----------



## karatekyle

ProbateGeek said:


> I've been hitting the Wilsons Tom Buck every day going on the fourth month now. A word of advice: a 260g container of snuff is A LOT OF SNUFF! It seems I've barely made a dint in it. At this rate I'm not going to see the bottom of the barrel for another 3 or 4 years!
> 
> So, I'm thinking if anyone has NOT tried Tom Buck, or has and would like to try it again, I'd be more than happy to share a little of my bounty. It a very good SP, the best I've had, and I can highly recommend it.
> 
> If interested, you can send me a small EMPTY (I know from experience on puff - you gotta specify this) tin or other container, and I'll gladly fill it up and mail it back to you. Or, if anyone has some spare pocket tins laying around, those would be most welcome. Or maybe I could just find a supply of little baggies...
> 
> Seriously, this is a lot of snuff for a guy with only two nostrils.
> 
> Any takers?


I may have to take you up on that offer. I got a hell of a kick out of Tom Buck last time I tried it.


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> I may have to take you up on that offer. I got a hell of a kick out of Tom Buck last time I tried it.


He's already dusted me off. I liked it to the last time I tried it...like yesterday. :mrgreen: One of these days, I'm going to order some Irish Rose. Sorta like the Ennerdale of snuff maybe?


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> He's already dusted me off. I liked it to the last time I tried it...like yesterday. :mrgreen: One of these days, I'm going to order some Irish Rose. Sorta like the Ennerdale of snuff maybe?


Jim, do you mean English Rose? If so, I can vouch for it. Not really anything like Ennerdale, not even close, but very good, nonetheless. It's my second favorite after the T-Buck. I cannot personally confirm the following, but hope it's true:
_
A floral-scented snuff called "English Rose" is provided for members of the British House of Commons at public expense due to smoking in the House being banned since 1693. A famous silver communal snuff box kept at the entrance of the House was destroyed in an air raid during World War II with a replacement being subsequently presented to the House by Winston Churchill. _


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Jim, do you mean English Rose? If so, I can vouch for it. Not really anything like Ennerdale, not even close, but very good, nonetheless. It's my second favorite after the T-Buck. I cannot personally confirm the following, but hope it's true:
> _
> A floral-scented snuff called "English Rose" is provided for members of the British House of Commons at public expense due to smoking in the House being banned since 1693. A famous silver communal snuff box kept at the entrance of the House was destroyed in an air raid during World War II with a replacement being subsequently presented to the House by Winston Churchill. _


Gack. I meant English Rose, I did, I was just experiencing vapor lock! I don't even LIKE "My Wild Irish Rose"!  But yeah, the official snuff of Parliament...cool. :smile:


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> I may have to take you up on that offer. I got a hell of a kick out of Tom Buck last time I tried it.


Try mixing some O&G with Tom Buck. It's wonderful!


----------



## Nachman

I've been enjoying Dragun snuff by Abraxus quite a bit lately. It is like a toast with a good bit of cinnamon added. It warms your nose from the inside.


----------



## jaysalti

Nachman said:


> I've been enjoying Dragun snuff by Abraxus quite a bit lately. It is like a toast with a good bit of cinnamon added. It warms your nose from the inside.


Glad to see some info on this. I'd eyed it up as an interest to try. Love original Abraxas blend, so this will have to be added to the ever expanding list.


----------



## mmiller

DanR said:


> Try mixing some O&G with Tom Buck. It's wonderful!


We did that in the spring and it was pretty delicious


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just tried it - I do admit it is a great improvement over plain O&G (I'm not really a fan of the menthol, probably from my Skoal days in Texas). The O&G pretty much overpowered the TB, but a little sniff of Dholakia White on top of the other two really mellowed it all out for me. 

English Rose is next in the queue.


----------



## jtree26

Toque Menthol, which might be becoming my favorite Toque variety.


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> Try mixing some O&G with Tom Buck. It's wonderful!





mmiller said:


> We did that in the spring and it was pretty delicious


Definitely. Very good.


----------



## jaysalti

I've had a steady rotation of Hedges, O&G, Crumbs, and Toque Original going for a few weeks now. Think the Macuba & Musino Tabak are due for a revisit...


----------



## Variables

De Kralingse Limburgertabak: While I find their snuffs very pleasant, I find the grind a little tricky to work with. I feel they too dry for how coarse they are ground. Maybe if they were a little moister, or more finely ground... At any rate, this is very good. Kinda sweet. Reminds me of brown sugar.


----------



## steinr1

Wilsons of Sharrow Honey Menthol.

I always carry a menthol (or minty) snuff of some sort. Hedges, Crumbs of Comfort Extra or Honey Menthol. This week it's the turn of the Honey Menthol. And Tom Buck.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> Wilsons of Sharrow Honey Menthol.
> 
> I always carry a menthol (or minty) snuff of some sort. Hedges, Crumbs of Comfort Extra or Honey Menthol. This week it's the turn of the Honey Menthol. *And Tom Buck*.


:thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek

This is a cool article: Blog Posts at Smoking Pipes .com
I've got the mortar and pestle, but lack the cheese cloth. Hmmmm....


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> This is a cool article: Blog Posts at Smoking Pipes .com
> I've got the mortar and pestle, but lack the cheese cloth. Hmmmm....


I for one will be leaving this to the professionals. With snuff here at about GBP2.50 for a large tin (25g), I simply couldn't justify making the effort for my tin a week habit. I'm also dubious about the quality of what you'd get homemade. Not so much in terms of the grid and sift, but the blend of tobaccos and flavourings. 200+ years of experience make a big difference. Although it does sound fun...

Today, I have been mostly sticking Samuel Gawith Chocolate Snuff up my nose.

Not one of my regular snuffs; got it as a try-out in a batch that arrived yesterday. Spent half the day today being driven mad trying to see where that lovely choccy smell was coming from.


----------



## mmiller

Tonight I'm having a bit of WOS Ice Liquorice


----------



## Nachman

Trying out some FUBAR Doolali Tap snuff this morning. It is curry snuff. Nice burn and clears the nasal passages well. I think I like it.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Rose of Sharrow.


----------



## huskers

I have some Gletscher Prise Extra. The first Snuff I have ever tried.

I was hopng to catch some sort of buzz from snuff but it looks like it's not doing it for me.


----------



## steinr1

huskers said:


> I have some Gletscher Prise Extra. The first Snuff I have ever tried.
> 
> I was hopng to catch some sort of buzz from snuff but it looks like it's not doing it for me.


If you mean a nicotine buzz, there are loads that pack a real punch. Not tried Gletscher Prise, but from the name (Glacier Snuff) I assume it's a menthol snuff. I've not found any menthol ones that really are powerful in your sense; maybe give Friboug and Treyer Santo Domingo or High Dry Toast a go. Both are big on nicotine (IMHO). Not a big fan of the High Dry toast myself, but I do like the other.


----------



## Nachman

Some of the American Scotch snuffs, like Navy Plain are high nicotine, but I think they have a high level of tobacco specific nitrosamines also, unlike European snuffs.


----------



## ProbateGeek

huskers said:


> I have some Gletscher Prise Extra. The first Snuff I have ever tried.
> 
> I was hopng to catch some sort of buzz from snuff but it looks like it's not doing it for me.


Have I just found me a candidate for some Tom Buck? :biggrin:


----------



## huskers

ProbateGeek said:


> Have I just found me a candidate for some Tom Buck? :biggrin:


Tom Buck?

Sure I'll give it a go.


----------



## ProbateGeek

huskers said:


> Tom Buck? Sure I'll give it a go.


PM me your mailing address and I'll introduce you to a fine SP.


----------



## steinr1

huskers said:


> Tom Buck?
> 
> Sure I'll give it a go.


+1 on the Tom Buck. A very fine strong SP and one of my regulars. Do try.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> I for one will be leaving this to the professionals. With snuff here at about GBP2.50 for a large tin (25g), I simply couldn't justify making the effort for my tin a week habit. I'm also dubious about the quality of what you'd get homemade. Not so much in terms of the grid and sift, but the blend of tobaccos and flavourings. 200+ years of experience make a big difference. Although it does sound fun...
> 
> Today, I have been mostly sticking Samuel Gawith Chocolate Snuff up my nose.
> 
> Not one of my regular snuffs; got it as a try-out in a batch that arrived yesterday. Spent half the day today being driven mad trying to see where that lovely choccy smell was coming from.


What's in my nose? Right now, Ennerdale.

Believe it or not. :biggrin:


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Cherry Menthol.

New one for me. Rather more subtle than I imagined. Nice...

@Terry - Kudos for the bravery to stick Ennerdale up your beak. I suppose if you are going to try something like this, its a better bet than many. I'd imagine that it would be like an extreme SP once things had died down a bit from the drying process.


----------



## ProbateGeek

The Ennderdale snuffs exactly like it smokes, minus the tongue bite. :biggrin: 
It's got a distinct and quite noticeable sweetness to it that you don't notice as readily in the pipe. Plus it's got just a hint of a Virginia kick. Reminds me a lot of the English Rose, but not as smooth - which is also good.

Just did one flake - I'll to do up a larger batch next time.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges.


----------



## Variables

steinr1 said:


> Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges.


Man I LOVE The Hedges. I pretty much prefer mentholated snuffs. The Hedges is one of the best, though these days I have been finding myself snuffin' Ozona President and Gletscher Prise quite a bit.


----------



## 00darkfox00

Had my first bit of snuff yesterday, Tube Rose sweet I believe, terrible...Granted it was sitting on the grocery stores shelf for years and it was my first time but it literally felt like my nose was on fire, it is supposed to go in your nose right? Or is this a joke? 

I swallowed some too, not fun, someone help D:


----------



## mikebjrtx

00darkfox00 said:


> Had my first bit of snuff yesterday, Tube Rose sweet I believe, terrible...Granted it was sitting on the grocery stores shelf for years and it was my first time but it literally felt like my nose was on fire, it is supposed to go in your nose right? Or is this a joke?
> 
> I swallowed some too, not fun, someone help D:


Actually just in your nose, not in your sinuses and definitely not down your throat. It's hard to keep it from draining after a while, but with practice you can keep it in your nose. try a very short sharp sniff. don't follow through.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm sensing yet another candidate for a little Mr. Buck.... :biggrin:


----------



## mikebjrtx

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm sensing yet another candidate for a little Mr. Buck.... :biggrin:


Tom Buck is good stuff but I'm partial to menthol. If they had gone a little farther with the zest Tom Buck might be my favorite.


----------



## 00darkfox00

mikebjrtx said:


> Actually just in your nose, not in your sinuses and definitely not down your throat. It's hard to keep it from draining after a while, but with practice you can keep it in your nose. try a very short sharp sniff. don't follow through.


That explains it, thanks. It's still a bit harsh but loads better than before haha


----------



## steinr1

mikebjrtx said:


> Actually just in your nose, not in your sinuses and definitely not down your throat. It's hard to keep it from draining after a while, but with practice you can keep it in your nose. try a very short sharp sniff. don't follow through.


However, not the technique I would use for a fine , dry snuff. Try the short, sharp snort and Sharrow Carnation or F&T High Dry Toast will end up at your toes, never mind your throat. Fine for the coarser grinds or moist snuffs. English etiquette dictates that Gentlemen should sniff, not snort snuff. I'm clearly no Gentleman...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

There is a little voice in my mind telling me this is a mistake, but I'm wilfully ignoring it: Where does one in the US order snuff?


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> There is a little voice in my mind telling me this is a mistake, but I'm wilfully ignoring it: Where does one in the US order snuff?


:lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek

El wedo del milagro said:


> There is a little voice in my mind telling me this is a mistake, but I'm wilfully ignoring it: Where does one in the US order snuff?


Try Mr. Snuff, here: http://www.mrsnuff.com

I'm betting I'm not the only one that sees this as _Mrs_. Snuff. Every time. :tongue1:


----------



## BrewShooter

El wedo del milagro said:


> There is a little voice in my mind telling me this is a mistake, but I'm wilfully ignoring it: Where does one in the US order snuff?


I actually order mine from Mr. Snuff, which is not in the U.S., but is a great vendor.


----------



## keenween

I've been enjoying GH Dry Orange while doing my fall raking. I love this for outdoors, the fresh air always help pick up the orange a little more than sitting with it indoors. Mixes right in with the sweet mustiness of rotting leaves


----------



## jaysalti

Hedges is an excellent medicated snuff

Really fine snuffs like scotch and toast are fine candidates for the reverse golddigger method... Especially for us snuff noobs. Stick fingertip in snuff, swipe fingertip inside nostril. 

Those looking for high octane sniffs can check out Taxi, Grunt, NTSU, Dolakia... I've had the sweats from Hedges & HT #22 before. Abraxas and De Kralingse have wiped me out too, but mostly b/c they are so tasty I over do it sometimes.

Mr Snuff is the man and has a "brutal bundle" up right now!

Keeping on my steady rotation of O&G, Hedges, Toque Or, and Crumbs o Comfort


----------



## mmiller

Right before my shower this morning I had Red Bull, Ice Liquorice and Honey Menthol.


----------



## ProbateGeek

:whoo: Last of the Ennerdale - must do up another batch!

_< and someone must make us a snuff smiley or two! >_


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... GH Almond.


----------



## karatekyle

ProbateGeek said:


> _< and someone must make us a snuff smiley or two! >_


Ones that sneeze, cough, and have runny noses :lol:


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Sharrow Cherry Menthol.


----------



## huskers

ProbateGeek said:


> PM me your mailing address and I'll introduce you to a fine SP.


I got the package yesterday!

I gave to buck a try already. Was this stuff supposed to give me a nic. buzz?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Josh - dunno. Let me give it a try, hold on.

The first big snuff of the day gets my eyes watering in a most pleasant way. After about 7 seconds I feel the nicotine, though I don't think "buzz" is the word I'd use. Sort of a low nicotine "humm". Very nice, very tasty. 

Try the Morocco - might be a tad bit more N in there. If you want some really strong stuff, ask Nachman, who knows all. :mrgreen:


----------



## steinr1

huskers said:


> I got the package yesterday!
> 
> I gave to buck a try already. Was this stuff supposed to give me a nic. buzz?


If you are looking for a good dose of Vitamin N, try Friboug & Treyeer Santo Domingo. Strong flavour from the Havana Leaf base (I think), very dark, almost black with hints of carbolic in the aroma. Much better than it sounds, perhaps. Another one which is quite new to me is Sam Gawith Chocolate Snuff. I'm enjoying it immensely but it does have more of a kick to it than I sometimes want. Nicotine strength is often quite subjective, however. The dark chocolate aroma can be maddening. Really chocolatey and quite delicious.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... SG Chocolate Snuff.


----------



## Nachman

If you want nicotine, try Navy Plain or Railroad Mills Plain. They say Toque Quit has a bit too, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> If you want nicotine, try Navy Plain or Railroad Mills Plain. They say *Toque Quit* has a bit too, but I haven't tried it.


I take it from the name that this one is intended to help folk quit smoking - hence quite high nicotine, It's getting to be a popular aid for this. I certainly notice that I tend to smoke much less when I really hit the snuff.


----------



## Aquinas

Hey Guys,
I'm looking to try some different flavored snuffs. What would be some good ones to start with?


----------



## steinr1

Aquinas said:


> Hey Guys,
> I'm looking to try some different flavored snuffs. What would be some good ones to start with?


It's a very personal thing, obviously. You simply need to try lots of different ones and see how you get on. Luckily, snuff is pretty cheap so this isn't that much of a problem.

However, here are a some examplar types you may want to try...

*Something menthol:*
Hedges - THE menthol snuff IMHO. Some prefer McCrystals Original and Genuine (O&G), but they are simply wrong.
Wilsons of Sharrow Honey Menthol or Cherry Menthol - simply lovely and a nice alternative to Hedges. 
Wilsons of Sharrow Crumbs of Comfort - Spearmint - a traditional favourite. Or the "Extra" variant for even more of a blast.

*Something Floral:*
Wilsons of Sharrow Rose or Carnation for a "pure" floral.
Fribourg and Treyer Patchouli - this is more vegetal than floral.
Fribourg and Treyer Bordeaux or Princes for a more complex floral. F&T Macouba is floral madness.

*Something Spicy:*
F&T French Carotte - sandalwood by the bucket load. Fantastic.
GH Almond - not really spicy but not floral either. Powdered marzipan. A firm favorite of mine.

*Something to knock your socks off:*
F&T Santo Domingo - STRONG, dark (almost black) and rich. 
F&T High Dry Toast - Very fine, dry snuff; takes getting used to. Smokey aroma. Powerful Vitamin N content, as for above.

*Something Traditional:*
Wilsons of Sharrow Tom Buck - One of the best SP (Spanish Prize) snuffs about. Strongly flavoured so it is a good one to try to see if you like the SP style. You can always back off later.
F&T Seville - A slightly different style often spoken of as an SP. Neroli oil scented - Bitter oranges.
F&T Old Paris - hard to describe, but very nice indeed. Can't remember the base of the scent, but always gives me a Rum type tone.

*Something Outrageous:*
Samuel Gawith Chocolate Snuff - Fantastic dark chocolate aroma - quite maddening. It is BIG on nicotine.

If I were to limit it to one of each of these types, I would go for:

Hedges
Wilsons of Sharrow Rose
Fribourg and Treyer French Carotte
Fribourg and Treyer Santo Domingo
Wilsons of Sharrow Tom Buck
Samuel Gawith Chocolate Snuff

Those will give you a good cross section and give you the opportunity to tune things as you go along. If you ant wany more information (hard to imagine - I do tend to blather on...) don't hesitate to ask.

Enjoy!


----------



## Aquinas

Thank you steinr1 for the detailed response! Some of those sound really good. I have tried a few menthol snuffs and that is about it. I enjoy those, however I want to try some fruit flavors and floral now. Where are the best places to order from?


----------



## steinr1

Aquinas said:


> Thank you steinr1 for the detailed response! Some of those sound really good. I have tried a few menthol snuffs and that is about it. I enjoy those, however I want to try some fruit flavors and floral now. Where are the best places to order from?


Tom - I'm afraid I'm about 5000 miles too far away to give a good answer to this one. I buy my snuff on-line from _URL redeacted by reason of naughtiness_ I think I saw somewhere on this thread that folk in the US order from Europe. I don't think it's the one I use that was mentioned. I've found this supplier to be very reliable and quick to post - but I don't know if they will post abroad.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Try Mr. Snuff, here: http://www.mrsnuff.com


This is the one suggested by others, Tom. I don't think they have quite the range of the one I suggested - but need to redact that as they sell "naughty" cigars.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> This is the one suggested by others, Tom. I don't think they have quite the range of the one I suggested - but need to redact that as they sell *"naughty" cigars*.


You want to hear something really funny? Three days ago here in Washington state the idiots, er, I mean "voters", passed a measure legalizing the recreational use of marijuana. So, while we will soon be able to legally spark up a joint, we are still unable to smoke a common cigar from that little island south of Miami.

Yes, someday I may have to move back to my native Texas, where believe it or not it seems common sense and human decency are still relatively intact. Despite the climate.

Good thing it's Friday, and Mr. Tom Buck is in the queue.


----------



## BrewShooter

Aquinas said:


> Thank you steinr1 for the detailed response! Some of those sound really good. I have tried a few menthol snuffs and that is about it. I enjoy those, however I want to try some fruit flavors and floral now. Where are the best places to order from?


Also, look into the German schmalzlers for something different, I like a lot of the Bernard offerings.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... SG Almond.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Woo-wee! Fresh batch of Ennerdale snuff! Gotta send some to Jim this week - beware, sir!


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Woo-wee! Fresh batch of Ennerdale snuff! Gotta send some to Jim this week - beware, sir!


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Tom Buck.


----------



## steinr1

...and am still snuffing it today


----------



## jaysalti

Many many thanks to the most generous ProbateGeek, who looks suspiciously like Mel...  I was expecting a small sampling of the infamous Tom Buck, but was caught unawares when the box showed up packed with goodies galore! I am most appreciative, sir, and all contents are new experiences for me. The Tom Buck must be approx 30-40 gr, and the english rose is quite nice! I have been snuffing the Tom Buck voraciously since it's arrival. I have not yet braved the Ennerdale, but will be doing so in the near future. Maybe I will contemplate which pipe blend to grind up for trials as I enjoy a pipe of the fvf! Thanks again, sir!


----------



## ProbateGeek

You're quite welcome, Justin - this was a belated thanks for the many fine snuff samples you sent me (well, excluding the Toque Cheese & Bacon). I admit giving you a HUGE sample of the Tom Buck, but how else was I ever gonna put a dent in my 5 gallon container? 

This "cigar Mel" 

was my avi for so long, I've only recently switched over to a pipe-related pic. I guess that's a good thing, 'cause in truth I look nothing like Mel Gibson. Much to my wife's chagrin. . .

Come on! Man up for the Ennerdale! I'm just about to myself...


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> I admit giving you a HUGE sample of the Tom Buck, but how else was I ever gonna put a dent in *my 5 gallon container*?


OK, Terry, I am impressed. I'm quite a heavy snuff user, but I've never contemplated a jar THAT large. How much does it weigh? Was there perhaps some confusion between ounces and pounds?

(I'm also quite scared of the idea of Cheese and Bacon snuff. I was contemplating the possibility of Liver and Bacon tobacco on the back of some posts about Egg Nog tobacco. In a world of garlic or bacon and egg ice-cream, why not?)


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> OK, Terry, I am impressed. I'm quite a heavy snuff user, but I've never contemplated a jar THAT large. How much does it weigh? Was there perhaps some confusion between ounces and pounds?
> 
> (I'm also quite scared of the idea of Cheese and Bacon snuff. I was contemplating the possibility of Liver and Bacon tobacco on the back of some posts about Egg Nog tobacco. In a world of garlic or bacon and egg ice-cream, why not?)


Okay, so it's not QUITE a 5 gallon container. Still. . .










. . . at 260 grams it's a LOT of Tom Buck. Getting through it, one sniff at a time!


----------



## freestoke

"We don't think it was suicide, but rather a freak accident. It seems that he had put his nose and mouth over the jar a bit too close to the contents and hiccupped."


----------



## FiveStar

OK, I have to bite here. What's up with snuff? It seems a bit like tobacco-cocaine. Never was once tempted by the booger sugar (though I was on angel in the past!) so the thought never occurred to me that snuff would be anything but a nasty super hit of nicotine that would leave you gagging and lightheaded. 

Is there anything to snuff besides a quick buzz? Any flavor or aroma? Is is as nasty as it sounds, or do tobacco boogers not happen?

NOT meant to hate on any of you snuffers out there whatsoever. Just trying to wrap my head around this stuff. My wife approves of my pipe and cigar smoking, but as soon as I whip out a snuff box, she's going to start shaking her head at me.....


----------



## steinr1

FiveStar said:


> OK, I have to bite here. What's up with snuff? It seems a bit like tobacco-cocaine. Never was once tempted by the booger sugar (though I was on angel in the past!) so the thought never occurred to me that snuff would be anything but a nasty super hit of nicotine that would leave you gagging and lightheaded.
> 
> Is there anything to snuff besides a quick buzz? Any flavor or aroma? Is is as nasty as it sounds, or do tobacco boogers not happen?
> 
> NOT meant to hate on any of you snuffers out there whatsoever. Just trying to wrap my head around this stuff. My wife approves of my pipe and cigar smoking, but as soon as I whip out a snuff box, she's going to start shaking her head at me.....


The pleasures in order (for me)...

The aromas - a huge range of smells and "tastes" (not quite, I feel, but very nearly so). They range from pure and toasted tobacco, through subtle (and not so subtle) citrus, floral, fruity and vegetal to in your face, tears in full flow, menthol and mints. And everything in between. Some of the more traditional blends are as complex and nuanced as the finest pipe tobaccos.

The "Burn" - bit a a masochistic pleasure in the sensations when you first sniff in - can lead a strong man to tears. This does swiftly pass.

Vitamin N sensation, which can be a bit overpowering with the stronger snuffs - just use less. You can get your N-Hit indoors in the UK where smoking in public buildings is banned. And down mines - no fire risk so once (and still, where we yet have a coal industry) very popular with miners.

You get to have other Acquisition Disorders - Snuffs and Snuff Boxes (SAD and SBAD ??)

All for about half the weight for weight cost (in the UK) of pipe tobacco. A large tin (25g) will last a regular but modest user weeks or months. Even a confirmed snuff-hound like me is unlikely to get through this in much less than a week.

There are downsides:

Primarily - What goes up must come down. The occasional small sniff is no big deal in this way. A heavier user is in danger of becoming Toffee Nosed or simply a Toff. (Not sure if this is a term in use in the US - a term for a snobbish wealthy man as they were the only ones able to afford enough of the stuff to get in this state.)

You need a steady supply of spotted handkerchiefs (camo for the expellatum).

You may occasionally sneeze. But not often.

It is just as nasty as it sounds. But let's be honest - we're pipe smokers - how much further can we fall?

I've been using snuff on and off - mostly on - for over 30 years and still gain a lot of pleasure from it.

Go on, go on, go on... Give it a go. I'm sure one of the more local members can point you at an on-line site or maybe bomb you with some. A few small tins will cost a few dollars only, I'm sure, and if you're buying tobacco anyway...

I've previously posted in this thread (or perhaps, once again blathered on) a list of good snuffs IMHO to show the range of what is available. Enjoy!

(btw - I'm sure that there are posts on this here or elsewhere - you should sniff the tobacco into your nose, not down into your sinuses or throat.)


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Sharrow Crumbs of Comfort.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> What goes up must come down.


Accurate, and so delicately put. Excellent post, Robert.


----------



## FiveStar

Robert, thanks very much for the thorough, honest, and concise break down of the joys of snuff! I will give it a try as I believe the local tobbaccanist has a few available.


----------



## ProbateGeek

The above individual has just won himself a handshake with one Mr. Tom Buck! :biggrin:


----------



## FiveStar

HAHA! I guess that pic is still on my profile?! LOL!

I very much appreciate the offer Terry! To be honest, I'm a little skeptical/skiddish about the idea, but as they say, "When in Rome..."

Thanks very much! I see you have quite the keg of the stuff to work through before it is all said and done. But be warned, this FiveStar general knows how to return a proper volley...

One thing I can't help but wonder is how some of the flavored snuffs might be used to pepper a bowl of moist tobacco before drying, much like seasoning meat before the grill. Hmmm...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

FiveStar said:


> One thing I can't help but wonder is how some of the flavored snuffs might be used to pepper a bowl of moist tobacco before drying, much like seasoning meat before the grill. Hmmm...


That is an interesting idea.

I've been told in the old days, pipe smokers would drop a pinch of snuff on a burning bowl to spice it up a bit in both flavor and nicotine.


----------



## commonsenseman

Well, I'm gonna go ahead & try some of this snuff. I already suckered Terry into sending me a sample of Tom Buck. 

If all goes well, I may have to submit a small order.....


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> That is an interesting idea.
> 
> I've been told in the old days, pipe smokers would drop a pinch of snuff on a burning bowl to spice it up a bit in both flavor and nicotine.


I've known of adding a pinch of menthol snuff to a hand-rolled, herbal tobacco-substitute cigarette to cool things down a bit (You know - the kind you inhale and hold in your lungs longer than a regular cigarette).

There is a time and place for everything... And it's when you're at University.


----------



## steinr1

steinr1 said:


> Re SNUFF BLENDS Some of the more traditional blends are as complex and nuanced as the finest pipe tobaccos.


I dare the Ennerdale Flake enthusiasts and (particularly) non-enthusiasts to try Fribourg & Treyer Macouba Snuff. Now THAT'S a whore's handbag of a blend.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... SG Almond.

Bit of a drift into solipsism to quote myself...


----------



## MontyTheMooch

ProbateGeek said:


> Okay, so it's not QUITE a 5 gallon container. Still. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . at 260 grams it's a LOT of Tom Buck. Getting through it, one sniff at a time!


Yikes. That's more than a little bit o snuff there. I just placed an order for my first snuff. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## ProbateGeek

And you ain't kiddin'. I've snuffed and snuffed, and sent quite a bit out, and think I'm still above the top of the round sticker on the side. I may be set for the rest of the decade... :snuff:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I received my package and now I understand.

I've prided myself on my willpower, but I can't imagine not getting addicted to snuff.

We should delete this thread before we create anymore addicts, or worse, create a shortage and limit our supplies!


----------



## ProbateGeek

El wedo del milagro said:


> I received my package and now I understand.
> 
> I've prided myself on my willpower, but I can't imagine not getting addicted to snuff.
> 
> *We should delete this thread before we create anymore addicts*, or worse, create a shortage and limit our supplies!


Yeah, you're probably right. 

BUT UNTIL THEN:

Three snuff bombs leaving my office (two yesterday, one today), heading out to:

freestoke: Ennerdale Snuff (patent pending), Tom Buck refill (hee hee!)
FiveStar: a small variety - Tom Buck, McChrystal's O&G, Fribourg & Treyer Morocco, Dholakia White (oh yes I did!), maybe one more...
commonsenseman: Tom Buck, probably at least a month's worth

Enjoy, gentlemen!

When I first heard about this nasal snuff thing, I heard it was quite addictive. Maybe I just haven't been at it long enough (it's been about 7 months), but I only use it when I remember to (I usually forget I'm walking around with some). I keep waiting to feel *the need*, but never do. For what that's worth...


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> freestoke: Ennerdale Snuff (patent pending), Tom Buck refill (hee hee!)


ProboscisGeek strikes again.


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, you're probably right.
> 
> BUT UNTIL THEN:
> 
> Three snuff bombs leaving my office (two yesterday, one today), heading out to:
> 
> freestoke: Ennerdale Snuff (patent pending), Tom Buck refill (hee hee!)
> FiveStar: a small variety - Tom Buck, McChrystal's O&G, Fribourg & Treyer Morocco, Dholakia White (oh yes I did!), maybe one more...
> commonsenseman: Tom Buck, probably at least a month's worth
> 
> Enjoy, gentlemen!
> 
> When I first heard about this nasal snuff thing, I heard it was quite addictive. Maybe I just haven't been at it long enough (it's been about 7 months), but I only use it when I remember to (I usually forget I'm walking around with some). I keep waiting to feel *the need*, but never do. For what that's worth...


Well, in that case I take back all of the terrible things I said about you..... :wink:

I'm looking forward to trying some of this Tom Buck stuff, hopefully I enjoy it as much as you do.

You somehow forgot to send me your address, so I can send you something in return!


----------



## steinr1

Welcome all who are new to this pleasure to a new method of enjoying tobacco! And kudos to the generous Bombers who have supplied the necessary prod to get you started. You have much to explore...

I apologize for not yet having perfected a matter transporter so I am unable to provide samples from my large stock and range. 

(My late father-in-law was a highly intelligent and strange man - at one time he obsessively tinkered about with high voltage discharges in his workshop and succeeded in making small bits of metal disappear. He claimed - and showed the maths; perhaps flawed - that it was either matter transportation or time travel - which amount to much the same thing. His wife stopped him because "It made too much mess". But for her we would have reached the stars. My wife witnessed the experiments.)


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> ProboscisGeek strikes again.


:wink: Nice, Jim. Really.


----------



## mikebjrtx

steinr1 said:


> Welcome all who are new to this pleasure to a new method of enjoying tobacco! And kudos to the generous Bombers who have supplied the necessary prod to get you started. You have much to explore...
> 
> I apologize for not yet having perfected a matter transporter so I am unable to provide samples from my large stock and range.
> 
> (My late father-in-law was a highly intelligent and strange man - at one time he obsessively tinkered about with high voltage discharges in his workshop and succeeded in making small bits of metal disappear. He claimed - and showed the maths; perhaps flawed - that it was either matter transportation or time travel - which amount to much the same thing. His wife stopped him because "It made too much mess". But for her we would have reached the stars. My wife witnessed the experiments.)


That's nothing. I'm able to make large Quantities of Scotch disappear at regular intervals.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

How tightly sealed does a snuff box/bottle need to be?

I'm feeling the urge to dust off my my jewelery making equipment.


----------



## mcgreggor57

mikebjrtx said:


> That's nothing. I'm able to make large Quantities of Scotch disappear at regular intervals.


LOL!!


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> How tightly sealed does a snuff box/bottle need to be?
> 
> I'm feeling the urge to dust off my my jewelery making equipment.


Depends on how long you expect the contents to last. The little rectangular plastic boxes (actual metal in the good old days...) with metal lids that J & H Wilson's Top Mill No. 1 comes in don't seal well at all. It's mostly to keep too much of it falling out and accumulating in your pocket. I use those as daily carry about tins and the snuff is still good after a week (if I don't finish it within a day which is more normal for me). I'm sure it would last months, but that's never come up. If you intend the box to hold snuff long term, it should be airtight. Snuff is usually intended to be consumed relatively fresh - a few months old at worst. Few get better with age. F&T Old Paris is an exception - it just seems to get better the longer you keep it. It's the only one that I stock up on with the intention of "aging". Some do benefit from from a little time resting. Wilson's SP No. 2 was like this I think. Don't seem to be able to get it anymore so I may be wrong about the blend. It always had a fishy ammonia whiff to it when really fresh.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm already addicted. Not physically, but mentally.

I just tried Sam Gwaiths Elmo's Reserve. It's incredible! The whole world smells good, nay... the whole world smells exquisitely beautiful.

This stuff is gonna come in handy at work during the motorcycle ralley, and when we get large groups of mountainbikers/hunters/backpackers. Also for trips to Taos at hippy venues, like the Solar Center and Eske's Brewpub.

Hell, even Kathleens hounddog smells good!


----------



## ProbateGeek

You can brush your teeth with it, too, Mark. 

:wink:


----------



## FiveStar

Thanks Terry! I appreciate the starter kit my friend!

I hope the "addictive" thang is no biggie for me. I quit cigs 3 years ago, and feel totally in control of my nicotine intake at the moment. I can take it or leave it depending on my mood. If snuff fits in there, sweet! If I find myself doing it more than 1 or 2 times a day, it will have to go though. 

As an experiment tonight, there was some SUPER fine dust at the bottom of my airing bowl after drying this Dark Flake Unscented for the bowl. I let it dry some more, ground it to a talc with a new tamper, and tried the tiniest of snuffy pinches in one nostril. Moderate burn, but I managed to not sneeze. The whole world smells like Dark Flake now! And it made my nose run a bit too. Had to blow it out before this bowl, but rather pleasant while it lasted. I can't wait to try the real thing.


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> I'm already addicted. Not physically, but mentally.
> 
> I just tried Sam Gwaiths Elmo's Reserve. It's incredible! The whole world smells good, nay... the whole world smells exquisitely beautiful.
> 
> This stuff is gonna come in handy at work during the motorcycle ralley, and when we get large groups of mountainbikers/hunters/backpackers. Also for trips to Taos at hippy venues, like the Solar Center and Eske's Brewpub.
> 
> Hell, even Kathleens hounddog smells good!


Or use F&T Patchouli Snuff and enjoy that "fresh hippy" smell all day long.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

The problem with hippy "stank" isn't the Patchouli, but the fear of soap. I say this as a middle-aged Deadhead, so... sue me. Heh.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T High Dry Toast.

And so to bed...


----------



## Commander Quan

Dr. JR Justice. It's been a while since I've visited this one.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Sharrow Carnation.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Gawith Hoggarth English Rose for me today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges for me today.


----------



## mikebjrtx

El wedo del milagro said:


> Hedges for me today.


Me too


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Gawith Hoggarth English Rose for me today.


What a lovely lace bib you have, Terry! Very sensible, because that coat looks expensive. (Land's End, right?) Good thinking on the sleeves, too. You always were a tidy young fellow.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> What a lovely lace bib you have, Terry! Very sensible, because that coat looks expensive. (Land's End, right?) Good thinking on the sleeves, too. You always were a tidy young fellow.


Thanks, Jim - I do my best. That's my real hair, too, by the way.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Gawith Hoggarth English Rose for me today.


Glad to see that this thread is really picking up. And that people are finally choosing to wear appropriate clothing for the job (Although I do look down on the lack of proper etiquette shown here. A gentleman should have his head inclined slightly upward, eyes heavenward in ecstasy.) I assume it's a smoking jacket and cap when you are piping.

A bit of Hedges to start off the day...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I didn't get enough Hedges yesterday, so I'm trying again today.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I didn't finish the half gallon of Tom Buck yesterday, so I'm trying again today (with my head inclined slightly upward, eyes heavenward in ecstasy).

:biggrin:


----------



## steinr1

More Sharrow Carnation.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Still on the Hedges... aaahhhhhhh... medicated.


----------



## steinr1

Gentlemen (and Ladies) - Has the size of the portion in a Hedges tin been reduced recently? Hedges was always known for filling their tins to overflowing and I noticed that the last few tins weren't. I've now seen that the tin says "20g". I don't think they used to put the weight on the tin but I always knew it as 25g. Have we lost an essential 20% of our share each time? 

Nevertheless, this is being shoveled up my beak at present and will continue to be so.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

As I'm on my first tin of Hedges ever I don't feel cheated. I feel like I've just been invited to the party.

Sam Gawith Princes Gold today.


----------



## FiveStar

Oooh! I had a pinch of Tom Buck with my morning Early Grey. Delicious!

Off to order some Santo Domingo and Old paris.


----------



## steinr1

I've switched to the gentle floral joys of F&T Bureau for the evening.


----------



## ProbateGeek

FiveStar said:


> Oooh! I had a pinch of Tom Buck with my morning Early Grey. Delicious!
> 
> Off to order some Santo Domingo and Old paris.


I keep forgetting to try the Tom Buck with Earl Grey - should be perfect together. I'm curious about the Old Paris - saw some at a local B&M but did not pick it up. Should have. You have to let us know what you think.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm curious about the Old Paris


Get a big thumbs up from me. I always keep some in stock. Haven't brought it out in some time. Hmmmm...


----------



## steinr1

F&T Old Paris.


----------



## commonsenseman

Received my "sample" of Tom Buck from Terry, and by sample I mean a metric ton. You weren't kidding, I bet this is a month supply.

Tried a little last night :shocked:

Thanks a ton Terry! Your 1792 is finally going out in the mail today!


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Received my "sample" of Tom Buck from Terry, and by sample I mean a metric ton. You weren't kidding, I bet this is a month supply.
> 
> Tried a little last night :shocked:
> 
> Thanks a ton Terry! Your 1792 is finally going out in the mail today!


It should be only the first snuff or two that makes you go :shocked:. Have a little Early Grey with it - to soothe your frazzled nerves....


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> It should be only the first snuff or two that makes you go :shocked:. Have a little Early Grey with it - to soothe your frazzled nerves....


Dang, I kinda like that burn. This stuff is ridiculously good, I will try that combo as soon as I pick up some Earl Grey.

Well, you got me. I had a feeling I'd like snuff & I was right. Here's the order I just submitted.

1 x McChrystal's Hops 8.75g
1 x Wilsons Tom Buck Extra 10g
1 x Swisher Navy Plain 30g
1 x Samuel Gawith Dr.Verey Plus 10g
1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 4.4g


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Dang, I kinda like that burn. This stuff is ridiculously good, I will try that combo as soon as I pick up some Earl Grey.
> 
> Well, you got me. I had a feeling I'd like snuff & I was right. Here's the order I just submitted.
> 
> 1 x McChrystal's Hops 8.75g
> *1 x Wilsons Tom Buck Extra 1,000g*
> 1 x Swisher Navy Plain 30g
> 1 x Samuel Gawith Dr.Verey Plus 10g
> 1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 4.4g


Fixed.

Sheez - I think I've contributed to another's downfall. I'm going to hell...


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Sheez - I think I've contributed to another's downfall. I'm going to hell...


Ha, nice fix. I'm already regretting ordering such small quantities. Next time.....


----------



## steinr1

commonsenseman said:


> Dang, I kinda like that burn. This stuff is ridiculously good, I will try that combo as soon as I pick up some Earl Grey.
> 
> Well, you got me. I had a feeling I'd like snuff & I was right. Here's the order I just submitted.
> 
> 1 x McChrystal's Hops 8.75g
> 1 x Wilsons Tom Buck Extra 10g
> 1 x Swisher Navy Plain 30g
> 1 x Samuel Gawith Dr.Verey Plus 10g
> 1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 4.4g


Please remember to post your opinion/review on the McCrystals Hops snuff (and the Dr Verey and any others you fancy). I was tempted to give it a try but my normal supplier doesn't have it. (btw - I must be particularly gormless today. I was taken in by the 1000g Tom Buck edit. Doesn't seem that unreasonable to me...)

For me, SG Almond. Highly recommended; powdered marzipan - give it a go. And I still get the burn after more than 30 years of snuff taking so no need to despair. Try Sturco (McCrystals??). Go for ze burrn, Ahnold.


----------



## commonsenseman

steinr1 said:


> Please remember to post your opinion/review on the McCrystals Hops snuff (and the Dr Verey and any others you fancy). I was tempted to give it a try but my normal supplier doesn't have it. (btw - I must be particularly gormless today. I was taken in by the 1000g Tom Buck edit. Doesn't seem that unreasonable to me...)
> 
> For me, SG Almond. Highly recommended; powdered marzipan - give it a go. And I still get the burn after more than 30 years of snuff taking so no need to despair. Try Sturco (McCrystals??). Go for ze burrn, Ahnold.


I shall post reviews of all of them, whether positive or negative. I'm very excited to try the Hops, & the Navy Plain. If my pipe tobacco preferences are any indication, I think I'll enjoy dry American snuffs.


----------



## Commander Quan

Back to the SG Scotch today.


----------



## steinr1

Finishing off the evening with Samuel Gawith Chocolate Snuff. Heavy, rich, big nicotine and deliciously chocolatey. A perfect nighttime snuff. * A MUST TRY SNUFF.*


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> Finishing off the evening with Samuel Gawith Chocolate Snuff. Heavy, rich, big nicotine and deliciously chocolatey. A perfect nighttime snuff. * A MUST TRY SNUFF.*


You had me at "big nicotine" - you had me at "big nicotine"...

:tongue:


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Sheez - I think I've contributed to another's downfall. I'm going to hell...


Personally, I think you should get a commission Terry, from all the manufacturers. ound:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Whew... Forty-five minutes work at my little Williams-Sonoma mortar & pestle -










Just to get a good sample of *ProbateGeek's Original & Genuine Flakeless Ennerdale Snuff[SUP]©*[/SUP]. 
For you, Andrew! I now know why Wilsons of Sharrow uses the big boys...






Oh, and fresh Ennerdale snuff for me tonight.


----------



## freestoke

Donning my hazmat suit, ainkiller:, I just opened a suspicious envelope from Oregon that arrived yesterday, finding two containers, one labeled with felt tip pen "Tom Buck", the other with a handsome label reading "Ennerdale". Investigation will continue with "Ennerdale" when I take my morning ablutions. :spy:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Whew... Forty-five minutes work at my little Williams-Sonoma mortar & pestle -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get a good sample of *ProbateGeek's Original & Genuine Flakeless Ennerdale Snuff[SUP]©*[/SUP].


I'm amazed how much Ennerdale looks like Grape Nuts Flakes when you grind it up. oke:

Wow, that's a lot of work, Terry! :shock: I know what you mean, though, mortar and pestle is one of the most demanding kitchen tools out there. One can understand how prepared spiced found a market after you've ground up some spices for some recipe or another -- it takes me an hour to put together a breakfast sausage I make, half an hour of it grinding the stupid seeds, sticks and leaves.


----------



## commonsenseman

Whoa, that's a lot of work! Is Ennerdale that good as a snuff?

I have to admit, I ground up a little 1792 to try as snuff. It's not bad, hard to get finely ground enough though.


----------



## freestoke

I'm here to report that that Terry's Ennerdale Toast is just about the most stick-to-your olfactory bulb I've encountered. The snuff I've tried to date, which is pretty limited, don't have a lasting impact, so to speak. I did this Ennerdale an hour ago and I still feel like my nose is in the jar of Ennerdale Flake. Pretty impressive! ainkiller: 

All hail Terry, Master of Mortar and Pestle! :hail:


----------



## commonsenseman

Ah crap, I'm screwed. Just got an e-mail for a 25% off sale for Black Friday on all SG products.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

commonsenseman said:


> Ah crap, I'm screwed. Just got an e-mail for a 25% off sale for Black Friday on all SG products.


Sounds like it's time for another purchase!

I'm snuffing Toque Absinthe today. It was given to me, as I never would have bought it myself, but I admit to likeing it. A friend gave it to me. She said, "I like absinthe, but this stuff is nasty: it smells like liquorise." I know, I know, I gave her a funny look, but didn't say anything.

Anyhoo... I never would have bought it for myself, but it's a pleasant surprise to like it.


----------



## steinr1

commonsenseman said:


> Ah crap, I'm screwed. Just got an e-mail for a 25% off sale for Black Friday on all SG products.


25% off for Black Friday; SG Chocolate Snuff is nearly Black. It's a sign - ignore it at your peril...

Today's selections were Crumbs of Comfort Extra and F&T High Dry Toast.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Though I don't always post it, you can assume my silence/absence on here equates to one thing: Tom Buck.

:biggrin:


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Got my first ever snuff order in today. Gotta say...I *hooked*.


----------



## freestoke

Reporting back. At the sixth hole, I could still smell Ennerdale -- at 2:30, two and a half hours after I took the snuff. ainkiller: Talk about staying power! :tu


----------



## steinr1

Oooooooooh... Paraphernalia - my favourite. Can you pls post a review of the snuff bullet thingy; I've always just used a small empty snuff tin for daily use but have been tempted by these things in the past (oooooooh, paraphernalia...). Also would favour a review of the Coffee snuff - again one I';ve been tempted on but not yet tried. Cheers, Robert



MontyTheMooch said:


> Got my first ever snuff order in today. Gotta say...I *hooked*.


----------



## commonsenseman

MontyTheMooch said:


> Got my first ever snuff order in today. Gotta say...I *hooked*.


You should post a review of all of them, to keep _us newbies_ (me) hungry for more :biggrin:


----------



## steinr1

commonsenseman said:


> You should post a review of all of them, to keep _*us newbies*_ (me) hungry for more :biggrin:


Not forgetting us creaky old snuff-hounds who are always jonesing for a new way to get our fix of vitamin N. :mrgreen:


----------



## MontyTheMooch

commonsenseman said:


> You should post a review of all of them, to keep _us newbies_ (me) hungry for more :biggrin:


Hehe. I was thinking along the same lines.


----------



## szyzk

Awesome awesome awesome. Terry, I can't wait to try it!

All of this holiday stuff is starting to make my coal-black heart grow red, so I've been snuffing Toque's XMas Pudding!


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Reporting back. At the sixth hole, I could still smell Ennerdale -- at 2:30, *two and a half hours after I took the snuff*. ainkiller: Talk about staying power! :tu


Wow - I'm even impressed. Please don't tell Gawith, Hoggarth - they'll try to horn in on my business.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

steinr1 said:


> Oooooooooh... Paraphernalia - my favourite. Can you pls post a review of the snuff bullet thingy; I've always just used a small empty snuff tin for daily use but have been tempted by these things in the past (oooooooh, paraphernalia...). Also would favour a review of the Coffee snuff - again one I';ve been tempted on but not yet tried. Cheers, Robert


Gotta say, I love the bullet "thingy". It's about as long/tall as a set of standard nail clippers and about as big around as a dime. Think chapstick sized.










The bullet is a three piece unit. the body, The fill cap, and the lever which has an o-ring on it. The lever has a small cup in it that gets filled with snuff when you invert the body of the bullet.










Super easy to use. 
1 - Unscrew the bottom cap and fill with your snuff of choice. (and put the cap back on)
2 - Hold upright (tapered side up/fill cap down) and grasp the lever on the side. The lever should be pointing upwards.
3 - Holding the lever still, rotate the body until it is upside down. This allows snuff to fall from the storage chamber to the cup in the leverl.
4 - Rotate the body back down to the original position. This will leave a measured amount of snuff in the cup.
5 - Stick the tapered end of the tube in your nose and "apply". 

Bullet cost. $3.99 on MrSnuff. This makes for quick and easy snuffing with no mess.


----------



## steinr1

MontyTheMooch said:


> Super easy to use.
> 1 - Unscrew the bottom cap and fill with your snuff of choice. (and put the cap back on)
> 2 - Hold upright (tapered side up/fill cap down) and grasp the lever on the side. The lever should be pointing upwards.
> 3 - Holding the lever still, rotate the body until it is upside down. This allows snuff to fall from the storage chamber to the cup in the leverl.
> 4 - Rotate the body back down to the original position. This will leave a measured amount of snuff in the cup.
> 5 - Stick the tapered end of the tube in your nose and "apply".


Don't quite see it yet. Does the lever get turned at any point in the process?

Guess I'll have to get one and see...


----------



## freestoke

Well, Terry, the Tom Buck served me well in quasi-smokeless Boston! :tu Even did two takes without a shower! Snuff is a such a dirty little secret, isn't it? :smile:


----------



## szyzk

steinr1 said:


> Don't quite see it yet. Does the lever get turned at any point in the process?
> 
> Guess I'll have to get one and see...


Think of it as an up/down switch. When down it seals off the chamber of snuff. When twisted, or up, it allows the snuff to fall from the chamber into a perfectly portioned receptacle. It basically gives you one "hit" at a time, but allows you to travel with enough snuff for a wild night out.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Well, Terry, the Tom Buck served me well in quasi-smokeless Boston! :tu Even did two takes without a shower! Snuff is a such a dirty little secret, isn't it? :smile:


It do come in handy some times. Think I'll have a little Mr. B myself (though I can still smell the Ennerdale from over an hour ago...).


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I can still smell the Ennerdale from over an hour ago...).


ReMARKably persistent, isn't it? ainkiller:


----------



## Aquinas

Snuff question: 
I'm looking to place my first snuff order. How much does shipping run at Mr. Snuff?


----------



## steinr1

SG Chocolate Snuff. 

This stuff is fantastic. I'm sorry I didn't try it earlier.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today I'm enjoying Christmas Plumcake


----------



## commonsenseman

Aquinas said:


> Snuff question:
> I'm looking to place my first snuff order. How much does shipping run at Mr. Snuff?


I'm sure it varies, but for me it was about $7 for a $20 order.


----------



## ProbateGeek

szyzk said:


> Awesome awesome awesome. Terry, I can't wait to try it!


No, sir - THIS is awesome awesome awesome:










I have only once tried the Illusione 88 robusto, and have only heard of the Illusione Epernay; ditto for the Emilio. The Rodrigo is totally new to me, but a little research tells me that the boys on puff have approved it, in spades. As for the Tat? Well, Andy - you got me there, brotha!

All this, for a little Ennerdale Snuff? Andy, you are too generous, sir, but I'll thank you as I burn each one of these to ash. And do let me know if and when you need a refill. :yo:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oh - and my first of the day, giving me that "Tom Buck smile" :tongue:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Oh - and my first of the day, giving me that "Tom Buck smile" :tongue:


Lookin' good, Terry.


----------



## szyzk

ProbateGeek said:


> No, sir - THIS is awesome awesome awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only once tried the Illusione 88 robusto, and have only heard of the Illusione Epernay; ditto for the Emilio. The Rodrigo is totally new to me, but a little research tells me that the boys on puff have approved it, in spades. As for the Tat? Well, Andy - you got me there, brotha!
> 
> All this, for a little Ennerdale Snuff? Andy, you are too generous, sir, but I'll thank you as I burn each one of these to ash. And do let me know if and when you need a refill. :yo:


It only seemed fair. All I had to do was walk to my humidor and choose something for you - you had to physically make what you sent me!

You also sent much more Probate Patented Ennerdale Snuff than I expected; it will be sniffed and snorted with vigor!


----------



## commonsenseman

What's that tickling my nostrils? It's not nose hair, or an over-ambitious facial tissue......

It must be Swisher Navy Plain!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Continuing with my daily regimen of Tom Buck, Tom Buck, followed by more Tom Buck. 
Wish I had brought a little Ennerdale to switch things up a bit. Had an interesting experience last night - Ennerdale in the left nostril, English Rose in the right. Floral all around!


----------



## jaysalti

i have officially become a Tom Buck addict. Great stuff and carried with me all day. It goes extremely well with a little Hedges. The medicated blast gives the citrus a nice little deepening/expansion.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Berwick Brown today. Very dry and large crumbs. They keep falling out of my nose, but I don't mind.


----------



## ProbateGeek

El wedo del milagro said:


> Berwick Brown today. Very dry and large crumbs. *They keep falling out of my nose*, but I don't mind.


Your solution:










:biggrin:


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Lookin' good, Terry.


The Tom Buck smile is evident. But it also seems to have blasted your eyebrows off.

F&T Patchouli for me today. Quite a big hit of Vitamin N in that stuff and always puts me a bit on edge. I keep feeling that I might be being pursued by Hippies...


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> The Tom Buck smile is evident. But it also seems to have blasted your eyebrows off.


It has, however, done wonders for my complexion.


----------



## commonsenseman

Wait a second, are we not supposed to be snuffing this way?

I've been standing on my head all day, pouring Navy Plain down my nose.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Hey! I smell some fresh 1792 Flake!










Thanks, Jeff. And enjoy your snuffing!


----------



## commonsenseman

Glad you got it finally Terry!

You'll be happy to know I've peen shoving Tom Buck up my nose this morning.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Enjoyed a bowl of your 1792 Flake this morning - about to discuss it with Mr. Buck.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

steinr1 said:


> Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges.


Yep. Same here. I love this stuff. It's so good, it's their entire product line!


----------



## commonsenseman

Darn, I better order some of that Hedges soon.


----------



## commonsenseman

Received the rest of my order today. Tried the Dr Verey so far. I like it, but I'll hold off on a review for a little while.


----------



## szyzk

I'm preparing the bay doors for Probate Patented Ennerdale... T-Minus 10 seconds.


----------



## ProbateGeek

"Open the pod bay doors, Hal."


----------



## szyzk

Terry, this is sublime.

It's like somebody shoved a hot pepper and a flower arrangement into my brain.

Put me on the Auto Delivery program. I'll take one lb/month!


----------



## ProbateGeek

szyzk said:


> Terry, this is sublime.
> 
> It's like somebody shoved a hot pepper and a flower arrangement into my brain.
> 
> Put me on the Auto Delivery program. I'll take one lb/month!


:biggrin:

You funny.


----------



## szyzk

ProbateGeek said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> You funny.


I need a walkthrough on how to do this... I fear that my appetite for this snuff will surpass your production capabilities!

I wonder what it's like to snuff a Balkan?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Ooooh. Penzance snuff? :tongue:


----------



## szyzk

I fell asleep last night with Lakeland still very much dominating my nostrils - this morning, it's still there, albeit in a softer way. Every breath has a faintly sweet, faintly floral undertone to it.

Now I'm serious about the lb/month program. Terry, get to grinding that snuff!


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> Terry, this is sublime.
> 
> It's like somebody shoved a *hot pepper and a flower arrangement into my brain*.


:lol:


----------



## commonsenseman

szyzk said:


> *It's like somebody shoved a hot pepper and a flower arrangement into my brain.*





freestoke said:


> :lol:


The part that I find so odd is that you seem to enjoy the "hot pepper up your nose" sensation. I've accidentally had some hot pepper up my nose, in the tragic sniffing debacle of '99......I can assure you, it is NOT pleasant.


----------



## szyzk

commonsenseman said:


> The part that I find so odd is that you seem to enjoy the "hot pepper up your nose" sensation. I've accidentally had some hot pepper up my nose, in the tragic sniffing debacle of '99......I can assure you, it is NOT pleasant.


It was... Interesting. Terry warned me, but I wasn't prepared. Slow burn at first, which had me questioning what was actually happening. Then - BAM! Hot. Then more hot. But it was a good hot!


----------



## commonsenseman

szyzk said:


> It was... Interesting. Terry warned me, but I wasn't prepared. Slow burn at first, which had me questioning what was actually happening. Then - BAM! Hot. Then more hot. But it was a good hot!


Sexy :wink:


----------



## szyzk

commonsenseman said:


> Sexy :wink:


I'm really disappointed in myself for not wording things differently.

-1 for me.


----------



## commonsenseman

Just took my first hit of O&G. Holy crap this stuff is......awesome! So refreshing!


----------



## szyzk

I like O&G!


----------



## steinr1

commonsenseman said:


> Just took my first hit of O&G. Holy crap this stuff is......awesome! So refreshing!


Crank it up another notch with Sturco.

I think Hedges has a slight edge oin O&G as regards the menthol hit but O&G is more "tobacco-y". Ye pays your money...


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Sharrow Honey Menthol.

A nice alternative to Hedges as is Sharrow's Cherry Menthol. I've only had one tin of the Cherry Menthol so far but it is definitely on my shopping list for the next order. More subtle than you might expect.


----------



## FiveStar

Got an order in today! Old Paris and Santo Domingo. 

Old Paris, welll.... I'm on the fence. Seems the same base tobacco as the Morroco that Terry sent, but with a funny sweet twist. Must snuff again..


Santo Domingo is THA SHIIIIIT! Dark Fired Indian leaf base that reminded me of the "Dark Flake" Snuff I mixed up myself, but sweeter, smoother. Kinda like lighting a cigar in a big leather chair with a glass of rum. Awesome! A bit coarse and moist is my only knock.


----------



## Desertlifter

Okay - God help me - I'm curious. Good noob snuff? Sources? Everything that I google up seems to be over the pond.


----------



## szyzk

Desertlifter said:


> Okay - God help me - I'm curious. Good noob snuff? Sources? Everything that I google up seems to be over the pond.


Brian, to the best of my ability, I've found that the only true distribution here in the US is through the one place that's importing Gawith & Hoggarth pipe tobacco. They distribute G&H and McChrystals snuff as well as Wilsons of Sharrow, if I remember correctly. And maybe Oliver Twist.

Also to the best of my ability, I can't find a single online retailer who's selling it here in the US. You'll probably have to order from overseas unless you want some samples.


----------



## DanR

B


szyzk said:


> Brian, to the best of my ability, I've found that the only true distribution here in the US is through the one place that's importing Gawith & Hoggarth pipe tobacco. They distribute G&H and McChrystals snuff as well as Wilsons of Sharrow, if I remember correctly. And maybe Oliver Twist.
> 
> Also to the best of my ability, I can't find a single online retailer who's selling it here in the US. You'll probably have to order from overseas unless you want some samples.


Unlike pipe tobacco and cigars, you cannot buy nasal snuff through the mail. That's why all you can find is overseas. The retailers like 4noggins used to make a good business out of it, but our government changed that for them.

The best place to buy is mrsnuff.com!

Brian, just hold off, your... Um..."bomblet" of sugar barrel has a friend coming with it...


----------



## szyzk

DanR said:


> B
> 
> Unlike pipe tobacco and cigars, you cannot buy nasal snuff through the mail. That's why all you can find is overseas. The retailers like 4noggins used to make a good business out of it, but our government changed that for them.


Question answered! That, and the minimum order (10/15/20 tins per "flavor") is enough to keep distribution low here in the states, and stores that carry it even lower!

All this hard work made me crave something different, so I broke out a tin of Toque Coke!


----------



## Desertlifter

DanR said:


> B
> 
> Unlike pipe tobacco and cigars, you cannot buy nasal snuff through the mail. That's why all you can find is overseas. The retailers like 4noggins used to make a good business out of it, but our government changed that for them.
> 
> The best place to buy is mrsnuff.com!
> 
> Brian, just hold off, your... Um..."bomblet" of sugar barrel has a friend coming with it...


You and Andrew are such enablers....


----------



## steinr1

szyzk said:


> Question answered! That, and the minimum order (10/15/20 tins per "flavor") is enough to keep distribution low here in the states, and stores that carry it even lower!
> 
> All this hard work made me crave something different, so I broke out a tin of Toque Coke!


I'm sure that Wilson's of Sharrow distribute mixed flavour lots for retail, albeit perhaps only of the wee tins (which are clearly too small for any serious use). Might only be in the UK as well...

On what particular piece of madness did the US government base the ban on postage of snuff? Particularly as this does not seem to extend to foreign imports. I guess that as a finely powdered combustible material it does in theory have a risk of explosion. Never heard of this being an issue in practice. All my orders have arrived without incident. I do look forward to an extension of the health warnings to include this.


----------



## steinr1

FiveStar said:


> Got an order in today! Old Paris and Santo Domingo.
> 
> Old Paris, welll.... I'm on the fence. Seems the same base tobacco as the Morroco that Terry sent, but with a funny sweet twist. Must snuff again..
> 
> Santo Domingo is THA SHIIIIIT! Dark Fired Indian leaf base that reminded me of the "Dark Flake" Snuff I mixed up myself, but sweeter, smoother. Kinda like lighting a cigar in a big leather chair with a glass of rum. Awesome! A bit coarse and moist is my only knock.


Santo Domingo is indeed great stuff. I love the slight carbolic whiff it has. A really complex set of aromas. Perhaps best not the look to carefully at at some of the constituent tobaccos used in this for you domestically, I think...

I always think that the "funny sweet twist" you mention is reminiscent of rum. Someone mentioned it to me a long while ago and, bang, there it was forevermore.


----------



## steinr1

@Brian - Desertlifter

On your request for recommendations for noob snuffs, I posted a long and dull treatise a while ago on this thread with my personal view. I was pleased to see how much activity there was since then on this tread and how far back I had to search. Snuff use is obviously coming back, at least with this forum's members. Huzzah!



steinr1 said:


> It's a very personal thing, obviously. You simply need to try lots of different ones and see how you get on. Luckily, snuff is pretty cheap so this isn't that much of a problem.
> 
> However, here are a some examplar types you may want to try...
> 
> *Something menthol:*
> Hedges - THE menthol snuff IMHO. Some prefer McCrystals Original and Genuine (O&G), but they are simply wrong.
> Wilsons of Sharrow Honey Menthol or Cherry Menthol - simply lovely and a nice alternative to Hedges.
> Wilsons of Sharrow Crumbs of Comfort - Spearmint - a traditional favourite. Or the "Extra" variant for even more of a blast.
> 
> *Something Floral:*
> Wilsons of Sharrow Rose or Carnation for a "pure" floral.
> Fribourg and Treyer Patchouli - this is more vegetal than floral.
> Fribourg and Treyer Bordeaux or Princes for a more complex floral. F&T Macouba is floral madness.
> 
> *Something Spicy:*
> F&T French Carotte - sandalwood by the bucket load. Fantastic.
> GH Almond - not really spicy but not floral either. Powdered marzipan. A firm favorite of mine.
> 
> *Something to knock your socks off:*
> F&T Santo Domingo - STRONG, dark (almost black) and rich.
> F&T High Dry Toast - Very fine, dry snuff; takes getting used to. Smokey aroma. Powerful Vitamin N content, as for above.
> 
> *Something Traditional:*
> Wilsons of Sharrow Tom Buck - One of the best SP (Spanish Prize) snuffs about. Strongly flavoured so it is a good one to try to see if you like the SP style. You can always back off later.
> F&T Seville - A slightly different style often spoken of as an SP. Neroli oil scented - Bitter oranges.
> F&T Old Paris - hard to describe, but very nice indeed. Can't remember the base of the scent, but always gives me a Rum type tone.
> 
> *Something Outrageous:*
> Samuel Gawith Chocolate Snuff - Fantastic dark chocolate aroma - quite maddening. It is BIG on nicotine.
> 
> If I were to limit it to one of each of these types, I would go for:
> 
> Hedges
> Wilsons of Sharrow Rose
> Fribourg and Treyer French Carotte
> Fribourg and Treyer Santo Domingo
> Wilsons of Sharrow Tom Buck
> Samuel Gawith Chocolate Snuff
> 
> Those will give you a good cross section and give you the opportunity to tune things as you go along. If you ant wany more information (hard to imagine - I do tend to blather on...) don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## szyzk

steinr1 said:


> I'm sure that Wilson's of Sharrow distribute mixed flavour lots for retail


From what I was able to see - and this may not have been a full product listing - the importer was only wholesaling flavor-specific "bricks"... So if you wanted Crumbs of Comfort, you were getting 15 tins of it or you were getting nothing.

As for the ban: after a bit of research I'm seeing that when the Food & Drug Administration got their hands around tobacco, they wanted snuff manufacturers to list ingredients so that poor old consumers like myself could understand what we are putting into our bodies. The manufacturers obviously wanted to keep the ingredients secret, there was an impasse, and the FDA banned all mailorder sales. Easy peasy, and I am much safer for it... 

Edited to add: I just took a double-dose of Morlaix!


----------



## commonsenseman

steinr1 said:


> Crank it up another notch with Sturco.
> 
> I think Hedges has a slight edge oin O&G as regards the menthol hit but O&G is more "tobacco-y". Ye pays your money...


Wow, my feeble noobie palette cannot comprehend something with less tobacco flavor & more menthol flavor.



Desertlifter said:


> You and Andrew are such enablers....


They are terrible aren't they? Watch out for Terry too, I think he may be the leader of the Enablers Gang.



steinr1 said:


> I'm sure that Wilson's of Sharrow distribute mixed flavour lots for retail, albeit perhaps only of the wee tins (which are clearly too small for any serious use). Might only be in the UK as well...
> 
> On what particular piece of madness did the US government base the ban on postage of snuff? Particularly as this does not seem to extend to foreign imports. I guess that as a finely powdered combustible material it does in theory have a risk of explosion. Never heard of this being an issue in practice. All my orders have arrived without incident. I do look forward to an extension of the health warnings to include this.


I do not understand how our government can justify making a LEGAL substance ILLEGAL to sell, it's baffling to me.


----------



## steinr1

szyzk said:


> From what I was able to see - and this may not have been a full product listing - the importer was only wholesaling flavor-specific "bricks"... So if you wanted Crumbs of Comfort, you were getting 15 tins of it or you were getting nothing.
> 
> As for the ban: after a bit of research I'm seeing that when the Food & Drug Administration got their hands around tobacco, they wanted snuff manufacturers to list ingredients so that poor old consumers like myself could understand what we are putting into our bodies. The manufacturers obviously wanted to keep the ingredients secret, there was an impasse, and the FDA banned all mailorder sales. Easy peasy, and I am much safer for it...
> 
> Edited to add: I just took a double-dose of *Morlaix*!


And lord only knows what they put in that!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F and T Seville for me today. I love this stuff.


----------



## szyzk

steinr1 said:


> And lord only knows what they put in that!


I forgot how much I enjoyed it, so it's been with me all day. Very, very nice.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> They are terrible aren't they? Watch out for Terry too, I think he may be the leader of the Enablers Gang.


No - just the only one zealous enough to buy a freakin' gallon of Tom Buck. :tongue:



commonsenseman said:


> I do not understand how our government can justify making a LEGAL substance ILLEGAL to sell, it's baffling to me.


Hey, stop by the State of Washington next Thursday - where you can then legally smoke marijuana WHILE IT IS STILL ILLEGAL TO SMOKE A CUBAN CIGAR.

The modern world is a wicked, twisted place...


----------



## ProbateGeek

szyzk said:


> I need a walkthrough on how to do this... I fear that my appetite for this snuff will surpass your production capabilities!


How's this?
Dry the Ennerdale (horsey paper plate optional, but recommended by my daughter) until crispy:









Steal a mortar & pestle from the kitchen cabinet where you keep your spices:









Easy enough so far? You're ready:









I did not rub out the flakes on the plate first this time - that's the best way to start. But either way, start grinding:









Two minutes in:









Ten minutes in:









Part II to follow.


----------



## commonsenseman

I've snuffed a little bit of "everything" today, in an attempt to get my nostrils acquainted with variety.

I've found that I need to take quite a bit of Dr Verey to hit the spot, while it only takes the slightest amount of O&G.

Terry: I like your horsey plate.


----------



## lostdog13

thought I understood all forms of baccy, but snuff confuses me. Anyone care to explain?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Continuing...

Time to start the first sift - using cheesecloth would certainly get you a finer snuff. But hey, I still don't have any:









This is where the room REALLY begins to smell nice:









After the first sift, return the remnants for a second, more vigorous grind:









In the meantime, tin up the first fruits of your labor:


























To be continued...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Last of the three...

The second go-round is more vigorous, but I hate to waste anything snuffable:









This time it seems to help to push the powdered goodness through the sieve with a digit or two:









The second shift this time looks to have given up even more than the first:









See, my cup runneth over!










Anything left over from the second sift gets mixed with equal parts Five Brothers and thrown in the Sav.









Happy snuffing, gentlemen! :yo:


----------



## commonsenseman

lostdog13 said:


> thought I understood all forms of baccy, but snuff confuses me. Anyone care to explain?


I'm still a noobie at it, but I'll post my thoughts, hopefully the veterans will chime in as well.

1) It's seems to be a completely different experience than other forms of tobacco.
2) It can be used in places where smoking is not allowed.
3) There are "flavors" of snuff than cannot be found in other forms of tobacco.
4) The "burn" is awesome.
5) Quick and easy nicotine, if you need/want some.


----------



## steinr1

OK. I'm up...

In response to the question "So what's the deal here?" (I paraphrase), I've dug up one of my old posts on the thread (all of which pretty much echoes Jeff the commonsenseman's views) . The post mentioned in this one has also been re-posted today...



steinr1 said:


> The pleasures in order (for me)...
> 
> The aromas - a huge range of smells and "tastes" (not quite, I feel, but very nearly so). They range from pure and toasted tobacco, through subtle (and not so subtle) citrus, floral, fruity and vegetal to in your face, tears in full flow, menthol and mints. And everything in between. Some of the more traditional blends are as complex and nuanced as the finest pipe tobaccos.
> 
> The "Burn" - bit a a masochistic pleasure in the sensations when you first sniff in - can lead a strong man to tears. This does swiftly pass.
> 
> Vitamin N sensation, which can be a bit overpowering with the stronger snuffs - just use less. You can get your N-Hit indoors in the UK where smoking in public buildings is banned. And down mines - no fire risk so once (and still, where we yet have a coal industry) very popular with miners.
> 
> You get to have other Acquisition Disorders - Snuffs and Snuff Boxes (SAD and SBAD ??)
> 
> All for about half the weight for weight cost (in the UK) of pipe tobacco. A large tin (25g) will last a regular but modest user weeks or months. Even a confirmed snuff-hound like me is unlikely to get through this in much less than a week.
> 
> There are downsides:
> 
> Primarily - What goes up must come down. The occasional small sniff is no big deal in this way. A heavier user is in danger of becoming Toffee Nosed or simply a Toff. (Not sure if this is a term in use in the US - a term for a snobbish wealthy man as they were the only ones able to afford enough of the stuff to get in this state.)
> 
> You need a steady supply of spotted handkerchiefs (camo for the expellatum).
> 
> You may occasionally sneeze. But not often.
> 
> It is just as nasty as it sounds. But let's be honest - we're pipe smokers - how much further can we fall?
> 
> I've been using snuff on and off - mostly on - for over 30 years and still gain a lot of pleasure from it.
> 
> Go on, go on, go on... Give it a go. I'm sure one of the more local members can point you at an on-line site or maybe bomb you with some. A few small tins will cost a few dollars only, I'm sure, and if you're buying tobacco anyway...
> 
> I've previously posted in this thread (or perhaps, once again blathered on) a list of good snuffs IMHO to show the range of what is available. Enjoy!
> 
> (btw - I'm sure that there are posts on this here or elsewhere - you should sniff the tobacco into your nose, not down into your sinuses or throat.)


----------



## szyzk

Terry, I watched the Science Channel tour of Sam Gawith last night. While I appreciate their 300 year old equipment, and it was a joy to see a building I fear I'll never actually step foot in, I feel comfortable in saying that I would respect them more if they had horsey plates laying around the factory floor.

Thanks for the great primer on snuff manufacturing! I'd bump you, but I can't, because I already recently did. Somebody else hit him, please.


----------



## DanR

Here's some information about the PACT act that prevents online sales of cigarettes, roll your own and smokeless tobacco. This is why many RYO tobaccos are now labeled as "pipe" tobacco.

*What is the PACT Act?*
On June 29, 2010, the Prevent All Cigarette Trafficking Act (PACT Act) went into effect. The law amends the Jenkins Act, 15 U.S.C. Chapter 10A, which governs the collection of taxes on, and trafficking in, cigarettes and smokeless tobacco. The PACT Act revised definitions in the Jenkins Act, provided new requirements for registration, reporting, and recordkeeping, and increased penalties for criminal violations The PACT Act also amends the Contraband Cigarette Trafficking Act, 18 U.S. C. Chapter 114, by providing ATF with additional inspection authority. The PACT Act generally bans the mailing of cigarettes: this provision is enforced by the U.S. Postal Service. The PACT Act also provides new delivery requirements and establishes a noncompliant delivery seller list, with prohibition on deliveries. The Act expand requirements for delivery (non-store/Internet/mail order) sales of cigarettes by requiring each delivery seller, with respect to delivery sales into a specific state and place, to (1) include on the bill of lading for the shipping package containing cigarettes or smokeless tobacco a clear and conspicuous statement that Federal law requires the payment of all applicable excise and sales taxes and compliance with applicable licensing and tax-stamping obligations; and (2) make records of all delivery sales accessible to the Attorney General. The Act requires ATF to compile a list of noncompliant delivery sellers of cigarettes and smokeless tobacco and to distribute the list to State attorneys general, State tax administrators, common carriers and other couriers, including the U.S. Postal Service.

*What tobacco products are covered under the PACT Act?*
Cigarettes, roll-your-own tobacco, and smokeless tobacco are covered. Cigars are excluded.

If you want to see the whole FAQ document: http://www.atf.gov/alcohol-tobacco/pact-act-faqs.pdf


----------



## lostdog13

Thank you Jeff and Robert.


----------



## freestoke

"It is just as nasty as it sounds. But let's be honest - *we're pipe smokers - how much further can we fall?"
*
Great Thoughts of Western Man Award Nominee,


----------



## commonsenseman

lostdog13 said:


> Thank you Jeff and Robert.


Glad we could help!

So, did it work? :heh:


----------



## commonsenseman

Snuffing Three Thistles, and smoking ABF tonight.


----------



## Baron_Null

commonsenseman said:


> Snuffing Three Thistles, and smoking ABF tonight.


RG bump for Futurama!

Been meaning to try that ABF that you very kindly gave me a sample of. Maybe tomorrow while I'm working on my big English paper.

But snuff... I really don't need another thing to occupy my money. But then again...

What's the general consensus of Silver Dollar snuff? My B&M has a few tins, and snuff might be just the thing to keep me going through finals week.


----------



## szyzk

And watching Futurama, awesome!

My last sniff of the day is Poschl Perlereuter. Want coffee but it's too late, so this'll do.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Baron_Null said:


> What's the general consensus of Silver Dollar snuff? My B&M has a few tins, and snuff might be just the thing to keep me going through finals week.


Don't do it. I picked up the Original and the Natural just because the local shop had them. Very disappointing. If you need some snuff to try, just say so. I'm sure we've got enough here to go around...

Ever heard of a guy by the name of Tom Buck? :tongue:


----------



## steinr1

commonsenseman said:


> Glad we could help!
> 
> So, did it work? :heh:


I detect a non-believer teetering on the brink of enlightenment. To provide the final nudge over the cliff, here is one of my snuffboxes. Victorian papier-mache with ivory and tortoise-shell inlay. You too can have parts of two endangered species for the price of one. Perhaps a touch morally reprehensible, but undeniably lovely.

View attachment 73545


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I love tiny boxes.

I have a few match safes. Two antique silver snuff boxes and a double handful of antique Chinese snuff bottles. Most of the snuff bottles are rather naughty... wait... that's an incredible understatement. Most of my Chinese snuff bottles have full frontal nudity and graphic depictions of sex acts.


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> I love tiny boxes.
> 
> I have a few match safes. Two antique silver snuff boxes and a double handful of antique Chinese snuff bottles. Most of the snuff bottles are rather naughty... wait... that's an incredible understatement. Most of my Chinese snuff bottles have full frontal nudity and graphic depictions of sex acts.


Clearly pictures need to be posted for educational reasons.

btw - "Real" ones of this type (I assume the Chinese ones are modern) are even "better" given the mainstream infatuation of earlier centuries on urilagnia and all matters scatological; some I've seen absolute corkers. I'd love to have (and would certainly use) a snuff box in this style (and a cheroot holder), but they are really pricey.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today I have been enjoying Toque Burbon.

It has a nice little burn!


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... SG Chocolate Snuff and Hedges.


----------



## Baron_Null

ProbateGeek said:


> Don't do it. I picked up the Original and the Natural just because the local shop had them. Very disappointing. If you need some snuff to try, just say so. I'm sure we've got enough here to go around...
> 
> Ever heard of a guy by the name of Tom Buck? :tongue:


I just might take you up on that offer out of pure altruism, as you seem to have quite a bit of Tom Buck on your hands. No personal gain at all, you see. :evil:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Baron_Null said:


> *I just might take you up on that offer* out of pure altruism, as you seem to have quite a bit of Tom Buck on your hands. No personal gain at all, you see. :evil:


I think you just did.

:tongue:


----------



## lostdog13

ProbateGeek said:


> I think you just did.
> 
> :tongue:


ahahahahaha...I love when people walk right into that trap


----------



## commonsenseman

lostdog13 said:


> ahahahahaha...I love when people walk right into that trap


It's a beautiful thing isn't it?

I'm still working through the "sample" he sent me 2 weeks ago.

It worked too. I've already made 2 orders, one of them has a big tin of Tom Buck in it :biggrin:


----------



## lostdog13

commonsenseman said:


> It's a beautiful thing isn't it?
> 
> I'm still working through the "sample" he sent me 2 weeks ago.
> 
> It worked too. I've already made 2 orders, one of them has a big tin of Tom Buck in it :biggrin:


where'd you order from? I'm interested in at least checking this out. (not walking into anything; no address listed while at temp address :biggrin: )


----------



## commonsenseman

lostdog13 said:


> where'd you order from? I'm interested in at least checking this out. (not walking into anything; no address listed while at temp address :biggrin: )


Mister Snuff, comes from the UK, but shipping is surprisingly fast.

If you would like to try a few things, I'd be more than happy to share some of mine. I don't have a huge selection, but I could at least give you a push.


----------



## ProbateGeek

lostdog13 said:


> ahahahahaha...I love when people *walk *right into that trap


He didn't walk into this one - he jumped in with both feet, just to see the splash. Going out in today's mail, Erik. Methinks it'll be enough to get you through finals! :biggrin:

Oh, and Tom Buck for me this morning.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Mister Snuff, comes from the UK, but shipping is surprisingly fast.
> 
> If you would like to try a few things, I'd be more than happy to share some of mine. I don't have a huge selection, but *I could at least give you a push*.


And I'd be happy to turn that push into a shove, with the help of _Monsieur Buck_.


----------



## Baron_Null

ProbateGeek said:


> He didn't walk into this one - he jumped in with both feet, just to see the splash. Going out in today's mail, Erik. Methinks it'll be enough to get you through finals! :biggrin:
> 
> Oh, and Tom Buck for me this morning.


Thanks, Terry!

[SUB][SUP]I've made a terrible mistake, haven't I?[/SUP][/SUB]


----------



## ProbateGeek

Baron_Null said:


> I've made a terrible mistake, haven't I?


Yes, you have. But being able to recognize that fact means you should go far in life.

:yo:


----------



## commonsenseman

Snuffing a little bit of everything today, but mostly SG Dr Verey Plus.


----------



## steinr1

Looks like there are more suckers - I mean converts to the snuff-side. Huzzah!

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Wilson's of Sharrow Crumbs of Comfort.


----------



## commonsenseman

So, should I start a new thread if I want to post some reviews? Or, just stick them in this thread with everything else?


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> So, should I start a new thread if I want to post some reviews? Or, just stick them in this thread with everything else?


I'd vote for putting them here. There's is something nice and homey about only having one snuff thread.

Of course, that may be because I'm so astonishingly lazy... :tongue:


----------



## commonsenseman

Ok, here are my thoughts on what I've tried so far (from a newbie's perspective). Ratings are out of 5.

-Swisher Navy Plain: This seems to be basically straight tobacco, which is right up my alley. It's pretty dry & fairly strong. I was expecting it to knock my socks off, but it wasn't nearly as rough as I expected it to be. Once you figure out how much & how hard to sniff it's quite an enjoyable experience. There's a slight bit of smoky-ness to it, but not overpowering. *4.5*

-Swisher Three Thistles: To me this is like Navy Plain's bigger, stronger, smokier brother. It's very, very strong & very, very smoky. I like it, but I think it will take some time to get used to it. Definitely an acquired taste. *3*

-Wilsons Tom Buck: This stuff is quite good, I can see why it came so highly recommended. Strong Bergamot, with a little Citrus in the background. I don't know yet how it stacks up against other SP's, but I will update as I try more. *4*

-Samuel Gawith Dr Verey Plus: I found this to be very disappointing. It seems somewhat bland & cloggs up my nose rather than clearing it out. It's fairly moist & a little bit "chunky". I cannot even detect a hint of menthol. I am hoping that my issues are due to me using one of the 10g snuff boxes, rather than a tin. I ordered a tin to see whether it makes a difference. *2*

-McChrystal's Hopfen: I also found this to be a little disappointing, perhaps due to my expectations though. I guess I was expecting a blast of hops, like from a strong IPA, but instead was greeted with a more subtle hoppiness, with a firm tobacco background. I am hoping that I will come to love this, I am far from giving up on it. *3*

-McChrystal's O&G: This stuff is awesome. A nice, fresh, blast of menthol & a lasting cool sensation. Love it. *4.5*


----------



## steinr1

commonsenseman said:


> Ok, here are my thoughts on what I've tried so far (from a newbie's perspective). Ratings are out of 5.
> 
> -Swisher Navy Plain: This seems to be basically straight tobacco, which is right up my alley. It's pretty dry & fairly strong. I was expecting it to knock my socks off, but it wasn't nearly as rough as I expected it to be. Once you figure out how much & how hard to sniff it's quite an enjoyable experience. There's a slight bit of smoky-ness to it, but not overpowering. *4.5*
> 
> -Swisher Three Thistles: To me this is like Navy Plain's bigger, stronger, smokier brother. It's very, very strong & very, very smoky. I like it, but I think it will take some time to get used to it. Definitely an acquired taste. *3*
> 
> -Wilsons Tom Buck: This stuff is quite good, I can see why it came so highly recommended. Strong Bergamot, with a little Citrus in the background. I don't know yet how it stacks up against other SP's, but I will update as I try more. *4*
> 
> -Samuel Gawith Dr Verey Plus: I found this to be very disappointing. It seems somewhat bland & cloggs up my nose rather than clearing it out. It's fairly moist & a little bit "chunky". I cannot even detect a hint of menthol. I am hoping that my issues are due to me using one of the 10g snuff boxes, rather than a tin. I ordered a tin to see whether it makes a difference. *2*
> 
> -McChrystal's Hopfen: I also found this to be a little disappointing, perhaps due to my expectations though. I guess I was expecting a blast of hops, like from a strong IPA, but instead was greeted with a more subtle hoppiness, with a firm tobacco background. I am hoping that I will come to love this, I am far from giving up on it. *3*
> 
> -McChrystal's O&G: This stuff is awesome. A nice, fresh, blast of menthol & a lasting cool sensation. Love it. *4.5*


Based on your ratings, I'd recommend you try Fribourg & Treyer Kendal Brown. An SP like Tom Buck, but more subtle and richer, relies more on the tobacco than the aromatics. I'd also have recommended F&T High Dry Toast based on your rating of the The Swisher Navy Plain, but your comments on the next one gave me pause. It is a dry, fine grind plain snuff, but it does have a good deal of smokiness. It was recommended to me by a fellow English (well, Scottish) snuffer who derided my taste for scented snuffs. As the O&G is an obvious hit, try Hedges if you have not yet. It is THE menthol snuff IMHO. Wilson's of Sharrow Honey Menthol is a nice alternative menthol snuff with a bit of a lift from the subtle honey scent. I've yet to find a snuff taker who didn't like it.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Just jumped into the pool thanks to Dan (the push) McChrystal's Original. Me likey!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Uh oh, Gregg - I've been listening to Mr. Buck, and he's been saying things about you... :biggrin:


----------



## Desertlifter

And.....me too, once again thanks to DanR. Ready for my test flight with some F&T Morlaix.

FWIW, this stuff smells glorious.


----------



## DanR

Of all the snuffs I've tried, I think I like the F&T line best. It is a nice grind, the flavors are all nice, and they last quite a long time. I had some patchouli earlier today and I'm still getting a faint reminder of it from time to time, several hours later!


----------



## Desertlifter

Well, this took a long time.

F&T Morlaix while working on my thesis.

I'm doomed - this stuff is really good!


----------



## Tasiac

So as I was reading the posts I decided what the heck I'll give snuffing a try. Bad idea... at least with Copenhagen long cut haha. I guess this is a a cheap way to get the hang of it but from what I read snuff can be, I don't reccomend it.


----------



## mcgreggor57

ProbateGeek said:


> Uh oh, Gregg - I've been listening to Mr. Buck, and he's been saying things about you... :biggrin:


LOL. Lies, all lies...


----------



## lostdog13

commonsenseman said:


> Mister Snuff, comes from the UK, but shipping is surprisingly fast.
> 
> If you would like to try a few things, I'd be more than happy to share some of mine. I don't have a huge selection, but I could at least give you a push.





ProbateGeek said:


> And I'd be happy to turn that push into a shove, with the help of _Monsieur Buck_.


why do I sense there is danger here?


----------



## commonsenseman

Tasiac said:


> So as I was reading the posts I decided what the heck I'll give snuffing a try. Bad idea... at least with Copenhagen long cut haha. I guess this is a a cheap way to get the hang of it but from what I read snuff can be, I don't reccomend it.


Whoa, long cut??? Did you have shreds of tobacco falling out of your nose all day?

The thing that surprised me the most about snuff is how finely ground it is. Even "rough" snuff is extremely fine. The really fine stuff you hardly even notice that it's in your nose, unless of course you snuff a ton of it.


----------



## jphank

After watching the SG factory on How It's Made, I'm gonna buy some chocolate and strawberry snuff 

I'm loving the F&T so far!


----------



## ProbateGeek

lostdog13 said:


> why do I sense there is danger here?


No danger - well, at least not until you put your mailing address back up.

:biggrin:


----------



## lostdog13

commonsenseman said:


> Mister Snuff, comes from the UK, but shipping is surprisingly fast.
> 
> If you would like to try a few things, I'd be more than happy to share some of mine. I don't have a huge selection, but I could at least give you a push.





ProbateGeek said:


> No danger - well, at least not until you put your mailing address back up.
> 
> :biggrin:


Oh I will not post this address publicly on the site; I need to hide it from Sandy Claws and his psychotic henchman (as well as other vital information).

However, I am intrigued. hmm...perilous quest indeed.


----------



## steinr1

jphank said:


> After watching the SG factory on How It's Made, I'm gonna buy some chocolate and strawberry snuff
> 
> I'm loving the F&T so far!


You will LOVE the Chocolate Snuff. It's rapidly becoming one of my favourites. It is big on Vitamin N, however. I must say that I haven't really gotten on that well with the pure fruit snuffs. Seems a bit "wrong" to me somehow. But then again the chocolate one should also fall into that trap. It don't.

F&T blends are some of my touchstones. They are rich and complex traditional snuffs all. I wouldn't be without Bordeaux. The burn is exquisite. I think their Macouba is one of the finest snuffs made. It is floral madness, but the complexity... Have you tried either? (yet)


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Crumbs of Comfort.

Refreshing and not too much nicotine. Good for shoveling in your beak all day long at work. And I have.


----------



## commonsenseman

steinr1 said:


> Based on your ratings, I'd recommend you try Fribourg & Treyer Kendal Brown. An SP like Tom Buck, but more subtle and richer, relies more on the tobacco than the aromatics. I'd also have recommended F&T High Dry Toast based on your rating of the The Swisher Navy Plain, but your comments on the next one gave me pause. It is a dry, fine grind plain snuff, but it does have a good deal of smokiness. It was recommended to me by a fellow English (well, Scottish) snuffer who derided my taste for scented snuffs. As the O&G is an obvious hit, try Hedges if you have not yet. It is THE menthol snuff IMHO. Wilson's of Sharrow Honey Menthol is a nice alternative menthol snuff with a bit of a lift from the subtle honey scent. I've yet to find a snuff taker who didn't like it.


I'll definitely be trying Hedges & Honey Menthol & will probably try Kendal Brown eventually. Not sure about Toasts yet, I'll have to see if "smoky" grows on me. It's not the same kind of Smoky as in a American Scotch, is it?

Snuffing O&G to get me through the work day, planning to have some Tom Buck on the way home to get me through traffic.


----------



## jphank

I only have F&T Seville right now. The orange oil is just delicious and really goes well with everything throughout my day. My breakfast this morning consisted of coffee and Seville until I went for brunch later, and the aroma of coffee and oranges was awesome


----------



## steinr1

commonsenseman said:


> I'll definitely be trying Hedges & Honey Menthol & will probably try Kendal Brown eventually. Not sure about Toasts yet, I'll have to see if "smoky" grows on me. *It's not the same kind of Smoky as in a American Scotch, is it?
> *
> Snuffing O&G to get me through the work day, planning to have some Tom Buck on the way home to get me through traffic.


I'll do a review (of sorts) on F&T High Dry Toast while sampling some from a round Comoys of London pewter snuffbox (Do we now need to say from which box we are taking our snuff? Like which pipe we are using to smoke a particular blend? It could become rather dull. "I'm using a small metal snuff tin...").

A very light coloured, pale grayish tan, fine grind, dry snuff. Needs care and a bit of practice to take it correctly; otherwise the tendency is to inhale too deeply. Be gentle... Take it in small, repeated doses to sustain the pleasure. Mild burn which quickly fades leaving a clean smokey aroma - an outdoors smell like a good hardwood fire - with a strong, pure tobacco backbone. No added aroma ingredients at all. The warm glow of the nicotine creeps up on you; it is strong. Downside is it tends to make my nose run a bit. The middle to long-lasting aromas fade gracefully and gradually, keeping in character with the initial impression (unlike some florals which can fade in a rather artificial, chemical manner). This is pure, unadulterated, traditional snuff.

It took me a while and several returns to get into it properly. It was recommended by a friend who takes little else. I couldn't see why, but now I get it. Not my personal favourite, but definitely on the "keeper" list.


----------



## Desertlifter

F&T Morlaix in the morning. And then at lunch.

Good lord, what have I gotten myself into?


----------



## ProbateGeek

mcgreggor57 said:


> LOL. Lies, all lies...


Be that as it may, I suggest you have your Remington 700 Mountain Rifle clean and at the ready - I predict a decent size Buck coming your way shortly.

:tongue:


----------



## ProbateGeek

So, what do you call it when a group gets together to enjoy some snuff?

A snerf?


----------



## ProbateGeek

The Illusione Epernay was very good, the Emilio AF1 (how did I not know this was an AJ blend?) was even better, and the Illusione 88 was FANTASTIC.

I look forward to the Rodrigo, and dread the day the Tat gets burned up and is gone.

Thanks again, Andrew.


----------



## sweater88

jphank said:


> I only have F&T Seville right now. The orange oil is just delicious and really goes well with everything throughout my day. My breakfast this morning consisted of coffee and Seville until I went for brunch later, and the aroma of coffee and oranges was awesome


Hey Jessica...Does David's have the Seville? I know they carry a few snuffs, if they have this one you talked me into going and getting some!


----------



## commonsenseman

SG Black Coffee this morning, awesome way to wake up!


----------



## commonsenseman

jphank said:


> I only have F&T Seville right now. The orange oil is just delicious and really goes well with everything throughout my day. My breakfast this morning consisted of coffee and Seville until I went for brunch later, and the aroma of coffee and oranges was awesome


That sounds delightful. I have been contemplating adding some WOS Chocolate Orange on to my next order. Everybody seems to love F&T though, I may just have to add something of theirs as well.



steinr1 said:


> I'll do a review (of sorts) on F&T High Dry Toast while sampling some from a round Comoys of London pewter snuffbox (Do we now need to say from which box we are taking our snuff? Like which pipe we are using to smoke a particular blend? It could become rather dull. "I'm using a small metal snuff tin...").
> 
> A very light coloured, pale grayish tan, fine grind, dry snuff. Needs care and a bit of practice to take it correctly; otherwise the tendency is to inhale too deeply. Be gentle... Take it in small, repeated doses to sustain the pleasure. Mild burn which quickly fades leaving a clean smokey aroma - an outdoors smell like a good hardwood fire - with a strong, pure tobacco backbone. No added aroma ingredients at all. The warm glow of the nicotine creeps up on you; it is strong. Downside is it tends to make my nose run a bit. The middle to long-lasting aromas fade gracefully and gradually, keeping in character with the initial impression (unlike some florals which can fade in a rather artificial, chemical manner). This is pure, unadulterated, traditional snuff.
> 
> It took me a while and several returns to get into it properly. It was recommended by a friend who takes little else. I couldn't see why, but now I get it. Not my personal favourite, but definitely on the "keeper" list.


Thanks for the review! Now I HAVE to at least give it a try, your review makes it sound wonderful.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


>


Now that I see how this works! I've been far too stingy with my nostrils.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> The Illusione Epernay was very good, the Emilio AF1 (how did I not know this was an AJ blend?) was even better, and the Illusione 88 was FANTASTIC.
> 
> I look forward to the Rodrigo, and dread the day the Tat gets burned up and is gone.
> 
> Thanks again, Andrew.


I'm a pretty experienced snuff user, but I think these would defeat even me.

As an alternative to these rather coarse milled snuffs:

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T Old Paris. Every F&T order should have some of this on it.


----------



## NonNobis

So I have been revisiting this thread for a few months and you "snuffers" have really inspired me to give it a try. I have been a pipe enthusiast for years but recently read an article by John B Buescher "In the Habit: A History of Catholicism and Tobacco" in which he says


> Pope Benedict XIV (b.1675-d.1758) was also a snuff-taker. He is said to have once offered his snuffbox to the head of some religious order, who declined to take a pinch of snuff, saying, "Your Holiness, I do not have that vice," to which the pope replied, "It is not a vice. If it were a vice you would have it."


 That was good enough to convince me. I placed my order with Mr Snuff and in a weeks time got a nice fat parcel of the following:

McChrystal's Original & Genuine 
Toque Rose 
6 Photo Medicated No.6 
6 Photo Anarkali 
Gawith Hoggarth Wallflower 
Ozona President 
Wilsons Tom Buck Extra 
Wilsons Sandalwood 
Poschl Packard's Club

I am just getting around to trying them all but initial impressions are that I favor the floral of the Wallflower and Toque Rose with the 6 Photo Anarkali in close second. Can't wait to spend more time with them and get some deeper impressions.

Deo submissus in Deo potens!


----------



## steinr1

NonNobis said:


> So I have been revisiting this thread for a few months and you "snuffers" have really inspired me to give it a try.


GOTCHA!

So all those tales I got as a child about the evil "pushers" who were willing giving "junk" away in order to get you hooked were true. Who would have thought?

Many thanks to the more local, and therefore capable, bombers and gifters for being such willing enablers. MuHaHa!!

(Any UK and Continental Europeans are warned. I'm waiting...)


----------



## steinr1

NonNobis said:


> ...I favor the floral of the Wallflower and Toque Rose...


As you are showing (so far) a preference for floral scented snuffs, I'd suggest that you put a tin of Fribourg and Treyer Macouba on your next order. That is FLORAL writ large.


----------



## commonsenseman

Welcome Tim!

At present, I'm snorkeling with McChrystal's Mild Lemon.


----------



## NonNobis

Bit of a slight head cold today so enjoying the refreshing menthol head-clearing effects of McChrystal's O&G


----------



## commonsenseman

NonNobis said:


> Bit of a slight head cold today so enjoying the refreshing menthol head-clearing effects of McChrystal's O&G


Me too!

For me it's a combination of a head cold & a couple glasses of Scotch right before bed. It made so much sense last night.....:ask:

Either way O&G seems to be the cure.


----------



## commonsenseman

Added a review. Ratings are out of 5.

-Swisher Navy Plain: This seems to be basically straight tobacco, which is right up my alley. It's pretty dry & fairly strong. I was expecting it to knock my socks off, but it wasn't nearly as rough as I expected it to be. Once you figure out how much & how hard to sniff it's quite an enjoyable experience. There's a slight bit of smoky-ness to it, but not overpowering. *4.5*

-Swisher Three Thistles: To me this is like Navy Plain's bigger, stronger, smokier brother. It's very, very strong & very, very smoky. I like it, but I think it will take some time to get used to it. Definitely an acquired taste. *3*

-Wilsons Tom Buck: This stuff is quite good, I can see why it came so highly recommended. Strong Bergamot, with a little Citrus in the background. I don't know yet how it stacks up against other SP's, but I will update as I try more. *4*

-Samuel Gawith Dr Verey Plus: I found this to be very disappointing. It seems somewhat bland & cloggs up my nose rather than clearing it out. It's fairly moist & a little bit "chunky". I cannot even detect a hint of menthol. I am hoping that my issues are due to me using one of the 10g snuff boxes, rather than a tin. I ordered a tin to see whether it makes a difference. *2*

-McChrystal's Hopfen: I also found this to be a little disappointing, perhaps due to my expectations though. I guess I was expecting a blast of hops, like from a strong IPA, but instead was greeted with a more subtle hoppiness, with a firm tobacco background. I am hoping that I will come to love this, I am far from giving up on it. *3*

-McChrystal's O&G: This stuff is awesome. A nice, fresh, blast of menthol & a lasting cool sensation. Love it. *4.5

*-McChrystal's Mild Lemon: Popped a fresh tin, there's just a hint of lemon aroma. As the label suggests, it is quite mild. There's a pleasant gentle lemon aroma, with not a whole lot of tobacco to back it up. It reminds me of lemon drops, which may be off-putting to some, but I like it. It bears no resemblance to actual lemons, much more artificial. One thing I noticed is that if I've snuffed anything before it, I can barely tell the lemon is there. I tried it as the first snuff of the day & it's quite good as that. Much too mild for me to use it on a regular basis, but it's a nice change of pace. *3*


----------



## steinr1

commonsenseman said:


> Me too!
> 
> For me it's a combination of a head cold & a couple glasses of Scotch right before bed. It made so much sense last night.....:ask:
> 
> Either way O&G seems to be the cure.


Hedges was, in fact, originally formulated for just such purposes.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T High Dry Toast.


----------



## Desertlifter

After y'all corrupted me and DanR ruined me....

Gave a coworker a bit of my Morlaix, and he's hooked too.

Likes so far - aside from the fact that it is freakin' glorious - is that it is freakin' glorious. Holy crap I love this stuff.

Keeping in mind that I really enjoy smoking Ennerdale - probably while I like the floral notes of Morlaix so much - what would you recommend a noob for a first order in that area? Coworker and I will probably split an order so we can share shipping fees.

Time to look through the info threads that folks so generously reposted for me a few days ago....


----------



## Desertlifter

Responding to my own post....

F&T Patchouli - really curious about this. Patchouli = good
Tom Buck
F&T Seville
F&T Macouba

Granted these stay to the floral/vegetal side, but they sound right having perused previous posts here. Wondering about the menthols too - Highland Ice? I'll put together an order with my coworker and shipping will be plenty cheap.


----------



## DanR

Desertlifter said:


> Responding to my own post....
> 
> F&T Patchouli - really curious about this. Patchouli = good
> Tom Buck
> F&T Seville
> F&T Macouba
> 
> Granted these stay to the floral/vegetal side, but they sound right having perused previous posts here. Wondering about the menthols too - Highland Ice? I'll put together an order with my coworker and shipping will be plenty cheap.


Great list so far. Absolutely LOVE the Patchouli!! If you want to try a menthol, I'd go with McChrystal Original and Genuine. Also, in addition to the fine, fine F&T snuffs that you have there, I really like the Morocco. Lastly, grab at least one Indian snuff like Anarkali mentioned previously. Oh yeah, get a "toast" of some sort.


----------



## szyzk

ProbateGeek said:


> I look forward to the Rodrigo, and dread the day the Tat gets burned up and is gone.


Glad you're enjoying them, and also - dude, don't worry about the cigars. I can be your hookup!



steinr1 said:


> F&T High Dry Toast


Love the stuff.



steinr1 said:


> F&T Old Paris. Every F&T order should have some of this on it.


Guess I know what I'm adding to my next order.



steinr1 said:


> Fribourg and Treyer Macouba... That is FLORAL writ large.


Guess I know what I'm adding two of to my next order.


----------



## TheRooster

I just read this whole thread... Took just under 3 hours... Still have no idea where to even begin, or if I even should. "Come over to the dark side" they say... How many dark sides can there be?


----------



## Baron_Null

Speaking of entering the dark side, I was wondering about something that gets talked about very little here- addiction. Not a pleasant subject, but I thought I'd ask before jumping in headfirst.

So for the longtime snuffers here, how habit forming is it? I've found that with my pipes I can take a break for awhile, and not have nasty withdrawal effects. But is it the same with snuff?

Edited to add- I fully intend to try it, but my future with snuffing (should I like it) will depend pretty heavily on this question.


----------



## steinr1

Baron_Null said:


> Speaking of entering the dark side, I was wondering about something that gets talked about very little here- addiction. Not a pleasant subject, but I thought I'd ask before jumping in headfirst.
> 
> So for the longtime snuffers here, how habit forming is it? I've found that with my pipes I can take a break for awhile, and not have nasty withdrawal effects. But is it the same with snuff?
> 
> Edited to add- I fully intend to try it, but my future with snuffing (should I like it) will depend pretty heavily on this question.


Hi Erik,

Here goes...

<DIDACTIC MODE>

This is a product that contains nicotine, so clearly, it has the potential for addiction. How addicted you are depends largely on how addicted you want to be. I have personal experience of going "cold turkey" the one time I gave up smoking.

At the time I was smoking upwards of 60 cigarettes a day which I had done for years. If anyone has ever been addicted, I was. I thought it was crazy and I stopped overnight and didn't smoke a thing again for nearly 10 years when I DECIDED to smoke some cigars. I never felt "ill"; I never had any serious "cravings"; I didn't turn into an aggressive monster (no more than usual) - nothing. For a while I occasionally thought "I could do with a cigarette now." And even that lasted a few weeks only.

Since then, and even before, I've thought that people who can't quit, don't want to quit. It's not the addictive nature of the "drug"; it just ain't that bad. Most of the symptoms people experience are psychosomatic (just like the "jonesing" other substance abusers rely on to avoid stopping use).

I have the odd day when I forget to smoke or take snuff. If this was a really serious physical addition - I wouldn't forget.

I believe snuff is rather difficult to come by locally in the US. It is usually got mail order and outside the country. If you need/want to stop using snuff - simply don't order any more. When your supply has run out - you've given up.

(You are already are a cigar and/or pipe smoker, I assume. I would never encourage a non-smoker to start that or snuff taking. There are other "hobbies" that are just as engaging.)

<\DIDACTIC MODE>


----------



## commonsenseman

Baron_Null said:


> Speaking of entering the dark side, I was wondering about something that gets talked about very little here- addiction. Not a pleasant subject, but I thought I'd ask before jumping in headfirst.
> 
> So for the longtime snuffers here, how habit forming is it? I've found that with my pipes I can take a break for awhile, and not have nasty withdrawal effects. But is it the same with snuff?
> 
> Edited to add- I fully intend to try it, but my future with snuffing (should I like it) will depend pretty heavily on this question.


Robert's response is accurate. It's just the same as any other form of tobacco, you can decided how much & how often.

As for me, I'm quite a creature of habit. I find myself using snuff, as well as smoking a pipe because It's what I enjoy doing in certain situations. Snuff has quickly become very enjoyable, especially something medicated in the morning.


----------



## commonsenseman

steinr1 said:


> Hedges was, in fact, originally formulated for just such purposes.....


I already have a tin of Hedges in my shopping cart, just waiting for the right moment :biggrin:


----------



## TheRooster

How good is snuff at covering up offensive odors? Say for instance, my girlfriend's parents house smells like cat shit and mold... If I used some snuff would that mask the horrible scent for a while? Or would it just add it's own odor to the cacophony?


----------



## freestoke

Yeah, I quit cigarettes in toto twice, once for 1.5 years, once for 2 years. I actually put my physiological psych to work, by substituting other habits to replace reaching for a cigarette, like doing an asana, picking up something to read or playing the guitar. Wanting a cigarette merely became a stimulus to do something else. It only takes a week or two and the habit goes away. I don't buy into the "addiction" part of the deal anyhow, because only 15% of the population are addictive personalities. It's the "habituating" part of the cigarette equation that is so difficult to overcome. Brushing one's teeth is a similar "addiction". They even call gambling addictive now, with the Drug War having redefined the word "addictive" since I learned the distinctions in college and made the term meaningless. (Mine was basically a pre-med degree.)

Now, I don't worry about cigarettes at all. I do like to roll up a PA once in a while and I'm not above bumming one at the dartboard or at a party occasionally, but I stay away from them pretty much completely these days. My lungs really are in tatters, so it would be stupid to smoke cigarettes frequently or in large numbers. There was a time when I could go through a pack and a half in 18 holes of golf and start a new pack at the 19th hole, carrying my bag with a frequent "emergency nine" before settling into some serious beer time. Tatters, I tell you. :tsk:

I am a total snuff ignoramus, having only what I've been bombed with, so I probably don't know what I'm talking about, but I'm somewhat surprised that English Rose doesn't come up much as a recommendation. It's actually the first one I tried, having found that it's the official snuff of the British Parliament. I mean, how bad can it be? Plus, it's GH&Co, always a tobacco plus in my book. I still think it might be the favorite of all I've tried, which are few: English Rose, Toque Marmalade and Toast, O&G, Morocco, Tom Buck, a purple one from Australia (I think) that smells like roadkill to me, and a few others I can't remember. And *TERRY'S ENNERDALE GRIND*, of course. ainkiller:


----------



## steinr1

TheRooster said:


> How good is snuff at covering up offensive odors? Say for instance, my girlfriend's parents house smells like cat shit and mold... If I used some snuff would that mask the horrible scent for a while? Or would it just add it's own odor to the cacophony?


It's pretty damn good at doing this. Just don't choose F&T Patchouli for the job. It smells of Hippy - which would invalidate the original intention.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges (and can't smell anything else).


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges today.

Nada like Hedges to open up the nose when congested.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I've heard, and believe, that snuff is addictive. I just have not yet experienced any of the cravings I associate with nicotine addiction. Although I always carry a little tin of Tom Buck (you guessed it, right?) I frequently forget I have or want it. In fact, I've not had any yet today - until I read this thread and thought "Hey, wouldn't a little Tom Buck go well with this black coffee?"

So, if I can forget about it or simply opt not to use it for days at a time, how can I say it's that addictive?

EDIT: Oops - a little Tom Buck this morning. :tongue:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> So, if I can forget about it or simply opt not to use it for days at a time, how can I say it's that addictive?
> 
> EDIT: Oops - a little Tom Buck this morning. :tongue:


After one took the courses that taught the voluntary and autonomic nervous systems, the parts of the brain, what parts of the brain do what, sensor chemicals (eyes, ears, tongue, pain, hearing, and so forth), you were ready to move into the courses that taught what chemicals did to those parts of the brain and the nervous system, autonomic and voluntary. Addictive means that it affects the autonomic nervous system in a way that makes the functioning of the system reliant on it over time. Cocaine is habit forming, alcohol is addictive. The difference is that psychological/conscious yearnings arise in one case, while in the other delirium tremens ensues, possibly life-threatening. Not having your cocaine is one thing, not having your alcohol when you're a drunk is another. Among the most insidious addictive drugs are barbiturates, where one can develop sufficient tolerance to gradually reach a dose that will stop your heart and you will not even feel any effects other than death.

Today, pulling the handle on a slot machine is considered addictive. I'm not sure there is even a word left in the language that conveys the medical (and even legal) distinction that it once did. It's a socially taboo thought at this point.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> After one took the courses that taught the voluntary and autonomic nervous systems, the parts of the brain, what parts of the brain do what, sensor chemicals (eyes, ears, tongue, pain, hearing, and so forth), you were ready to move into the courses that taught what chemicals did to those parts of the brain and the nervous system, autonomic and voluntary. Addictive means that it affects the autonomic nervous system in a way that makes the functioning of the system reliant on it over time. Cocaine is habit forming, alcohol is addictive. The difference is that psychological/conscious yearnings arise in one case, while in the other delirium tremens ensues, possibly life-threatening. Not having your cocaine is one thing, not having your alcohol when you're a drunk is another. Among the most insidious addictive drugs are barbiturates, where one can develop sufficient tolerance to gradually reach a dose that will stop your heart and you will not even feel any effects other than death.
> 
> Today, pulling the handle on a slot machine is considered addictive. I'm not sure there is even a word left in the language that conveys the medical (and even legal) distinction that it once did. It's a socially taboo thought at this point.


It's part of the "It's not my fault!" society we live in. Except, sometimes *IT IS*.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Considering the following for my next order, unless someone advises me against a particular item:

1 x Fribourg & Treyer Bordeaux 25g
1 x Fribourg & Treyer Bureau 25g
1 x Fribourg & Treyer French Carotte 25g
1 x Fribourg & Treyer Macouba 25g
1 x Fribourg & Treyer Morlaix 25g
1 x Fribourg & Treyer Old Paris 25g
1 x Fribourg & Treyer Princes Special 25g
1 x Fribourg & Treyer Santo Domingo 25g
1 x Fribourg & Treyer Seville 25g

Besides the obvious absence of any Tom Buck, notice a theme there? :biggrin:
Should probably add some more English Rose, too.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Considering the following for my next order, unless someone advises me against a particular item:
> 
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer Bordeaux 25g
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer Bureau 25g
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer French Carotte 25g
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer Macouba 25g
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer Morlaix 25g
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer Old Paris 25g
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer Princes Special 25g
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer Santo Domingo 25g
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer Seville 25g
> 
> Besides the obvious absence of any Tom Buck, notice a theme there? :biggrin:
> Should probably add some more English Rose, too.


Is the question: What are all the Fribourg and Treyer Snuffs that are available at the moment?

Good choices all. I can't wait for your review of the Macouba. One missing, however. Kendal Brown. SP - less scented but richer and more tobacco driven than Tom Buck. I sometimes prefer it.

And where is the Patchouli? Who can resist the full, ripe aroma of Hippy?


----------



## Baron_Null

Thanks for the responses everyone! I'm feeling a lot better about this.

The main reason I was wondering was because of how potent of a nicotine delivery system snuff is. I know my pipes can deliver quite a bit of nicotine should I so choose the tobacco to do so, but I don't usually go that route. I know tobacco addiction is a large part mental, but I was mostly concerned over whether that would be different with the nicotine content in snuff.


----------



## steinr1

Baron_Null said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone! I'm feeling a lot better about this.
> 
> The main reason I was wondering was because of how potent of a nicotine delivery system snuff is. I know my pipes can deliver quite a bit of nicotine should I so choose the tobacco to do so, but I don't usually go that route. I know tobacco addiction is a large part mental, but I was mostly concerned over whether that would be different with the nicotine content in snuff.


I believe there is a little known sequel to the classic 1936 "Reefer Madness". "Snuff Insanity - One sniff and you're hooked". Beware :lol:.


----------



## Baron_Null

steinr1 said:


> I believe there is a little known sequel to the classic 1936 "Reefer Madness". "Snuff Insanity - One sniff and you're hooked". Beware :lol:.


I dunno, it sounds pretty probable given the sanity quotient of the snuffers around here. :fear:


----------



## Desertlifter

More Morlaix.

Today I had an epiphany. Cigars pair with some drinks.....pipes pair with some drinks....

So lunch rolls around, and I was hankerin for a snort or Morlaix. Suddenly I though to myself "self? know what is in the vending machine that sounds good with this snuff? Dr. Pepper!"

In went the change. Out came the can. In went the snuff. <glugglugglug>.....oh man. Yum.


----------



## freestoke

Baron_Null said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone! I'm feeling a lot better about this.
> 
> The main reason I was wondering was because of how potent of a nicotine delivery system snuff is. I know my pipes can deliver quite a bit of nicotine should I so choose the tobacco to do so, but I don't usually go that route. I know tobacco addiction is a large part mental, but I was mostly concerned over whether that would be different with the nicotine content in snuff.


I don't know how the nicotine uptake compares at all. Maybe I don't know what I'm doing, but I've taken a couple of shots of seeing just how much I could do before I started feeling a nicotine hit -- and never got there. :dunno: A single bowl of Black xx can push me pretty hard, I can JUST smoke RY bowl after bowl, and definitely know that there's nicotine in Louisiana Flake, but I don't feel much of a nicotine hit at all from snuff -- yet. :dunno: Purely an olfactory rush for me.


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> I don't know how the nicotine uptake compares at all. Maybe I don't know what I'm doing, but I've taken a couple of shots of seeing just how much I could do before I started feeling a nicotine hit -- and never got there. :dunno: A single bowl of Black xx can push me pretty hard, I can JUST smoke RY bowl after bowl, and definitely know that there's nicotine in Louisiana Flake, but I don't feel much of a nicotine hit at all from snuff -- yet. :dunno: Purely an olfactory rush for me.


What Jim said - keeping in mind that I am not by any means a nic hound, and am an occasional/recreational piper and cigar smoker. Haven't really noticed much of a nic hit from snuffing yet. Not that I don't think it can/will happen...


----------



## Baron_Null

Huh. I always assumed that it was more potent, as I've heard about people feeling buzz after snuffing a tiny amount, but I have been known to be wrong before. :dunno:


----------



## Guest

Ugh, darn Gregg for talking about snuff in v-herf, now my curiosity is piqued. I think when I get settled in stateside I'm going to have to give it a try!

Looking around on Mr. Snuff, Wilsons Aniseed Eucalyptus caught my attention (among others that you guys have mentioned), has anyone tried it?


----------



## steinr1

The nicotine content is different in different snuffs. And the effect it has is somewhat proportional to that, the "dose", the grind, your method of snuffing, etc. etc. So the clout that any particular snuff (or pipe or cigar) is fairly personal. I'm pretty sensitive to nicotine (in my own estimation) by which I mean I can feel it easily. I "know" about it.

I feel the strongest "something" with certain snuffs. I assume it's nicotine and that it may affect others similarly. The "Big" ones are: High Dry Toast, Santo Domingo and SG Chocolate. But probably others. Like F&T Patchouli, which I just remembered seems strong to me.

The "hit" is quite quick, but not as instant as smoking can be. It does "build up" once the dose has been taken (too much - just blow it out).

Now then...

I'm not sure that this is the intent, but perhaps some justification of snuff (and pipe and...) use is going on. It's quite likely that I've been doing this.

But let's say it out loud:

*All tobacco based products contain nicotine and have the potential for "addiction" or "habituation". This is a risk. There are also direct detrimental health outcomes associated with use of tobacco products (less well known or defined for snuff). This is a risk. Snuff is one of this type of product. We use snuff (or pipes or cigars...) with our eyes open to these risks. We understand and accept them.
*

If you don't want to accept the risks - don't use the product. Simple.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Pale Horse said:


> Ugh, darn Gregg for talking about snuff in v-herf, now my curiosity is piqued. I think when I get settled in stateside I'm going to have to give it a try!
> 
> Looking around on Mr. Snuff, Wilsons Aniseed Eucalyptus caught my attention (among others that you guys have mentioned), has anyone tried it?


LOL, gotta love Vherf

Thanks to ProbateGeek, I'm enjoying some Tom Buck with my morning coffee. This stuff rocks as well Terry, thanks! What are others using to store their snuff besides the original tins or bullets?

Gregg


----------



## phager

freestoke said:


> I don't know how the nicotine uptake compares at all. Maybe I don't know what I'm doing, but I've taken a couple of shots of seeing just how much I could do before I started feeling a nicotine hit -- and never got there. :dunno: A single bowl of Black xx can push me pretty hard, I can JUST smoke RY bowl after bowl, and definitely know that there's nicotine in Louisiana Flake, but I don't feel much of a nicotine hit at all from snuff -- yet. :dunno: Purely an olfactory rush for me.


Probably the highest nicotine snuff I've come across is Dholakia White. The nic hit on that surpasses anything I've tried. The only problem with it is the grind is so fine that it's easy to overshoot and have it go straight to your brain. For me it's great for mixing (Much like Tambo) with weaker, milder snuffs. I love mixing it with the toque snuffs because, with the exception of Toque Quit, they all seem light on the nicotine to me.


----------



## lostdog13

Pale Horse said:


> Ugh, darn Gregg for talking about snuff in v-herf, now my curiosity is piqued. I think when I get settled in stateside I'm going to have to give it a try!
> 
> Looking around on Mr. Snuff, Wilsons Aniseed Eucalyptus caught my attention (among others that you guys have mentioned), has anyone tried it?


Yep, I blame Gregg and Terry for this completely. Everything else I blame on Sandy Claws and Jeff.


----------



## Nachman

Baron_Null said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone! I'm feeling a lot better about this.
> 
> The main reason I was wondering was because of how potent of a nicotine delivery system snuff is. I know my pipes can deliver quite a bit of nicotine should I so choose the tobacco to do so, but I don't usually go that route. I know tobacco addiction is a large part mental, but I was mostly concerned over whether that would be different with the nicotine content in snuff.


Snuff is definitely addictive. I know because I am addicted, not that I mind. I use a 1.15 oz can of Navy plain every month and a bit of Abraxes Dragun plus a little bit of other snuffs. I could quit pipes and cigars, but I am not sure about snuff. I imagine it takes a lot of snuff to get addicted, but I have used a lot for many years.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Snuff is definitely addictive. I know because I am addicted...


I can't seem to find it, so maybe it wasn't Theda Bara, but one of those old actresses once said about cocaine, "Cocaine isn't habit-forming and I know because I've been taking it for years." :lol: Maybe it was Clara Bow, but I don't get a hit (har har) on that either. Ah! Got it. Tallulah Bankhead! And another! "My father warned me about men and booze, but he never mentioned a word about women and cocaine." :biglaugh:

A few "heavy hitting" snuffs have been mentioned, so I'm driven to ask how Tom Buck and Toque Marmalade and Toast stack up in the nicotine department. And, despite the fact that we've sort of been here before, when the question was posed, How much do you do at a time, I'll ask from a different angle: How much would you take with Dalakhia White versus Marmalade and Toast or Tom Buck. Maybe it's like pipe tobacco, where you could smoke a tub of PA without getting the nicotine equivalent of a single thick coin of Happy Bogie.


----------



## phager

Jim, when I use Dholakia White straight I just put a bit on the tip of the spoon part of my czech tool as opposed to half a spoonful with most Toque snuffs. PM me you addy I'll send you a smash box with some D. White in it.


----------



## TheRooster

ProbateGeek said:


>


So, if you've still got enough left in that bucket I wouldn't be adverse to trying a little, maybe I could trade you some pipe baccy or a stick or two for a little snuff sample? I want to try snuff, but making a big enough order from Mr Snuff to make the shipping worth it without having tried it before seems rash.


----------



## ProbateGeek

mcgreggor57 said:


> LOL, gotta love Vherf
> 
> Thanks to ProbateGeek, I'm enjoying some Tom Buck with my morning coffee. This stuff rocks as well Terry, thanks! What are others using to store their snuff besides the original tins or bullets?
> 
> Gregg


You're more than welcome, Gregg. It is good stuff, snuff - apart from Tom Buck and English Rose (my top two), I really want to explore more of the Fribourg & Treyer. I have only their Morocco, but they all seem to be very rich in "flavor" (and good to know some have a nice does of The N, too).

Once you order and enjoy a few small tins you'll have some surplus carrying capacity. I'm really thinking about a little metal snuff box, but they seem a bit on the pricey side, plus I don't know for sure if they close well enough to keep my pockets from filling with loose snuff.

For long term storage of the larger amounts, I close them up tight and put them in a cool, dark and dry place. Right now, that's an old 300-count dome humidor (with no humidification).

Still working on the "jug" of Tom Buck -










Getting there, thanks to the help of many of you. :thumb:

Including now, you Bill. :biggrin: If your addy's in your profile, I'll send you a sample on Monday.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Though this may be approaching the blaspheme, I do believe I enjoy *Ennerdale Flake* more now as a snuff than as a smoke.

ainkiller:

Who'd a thunk? Probably just a phase...


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> Snuff is definitely addictive. I know because I am addicted, not that I mind. I use a 1.15 oz can of Navy plain every month and a bit of Abraxes Dragun plus a little bit of other snuffs. I could quit pipes and cigars, but I am not sure about snuff. I imagine it takes a lot of snuff to get addicted, but I have used a lot for many years.


While we are doing this I'll stand up and testify...

My name is Robert and I'm a nicotine addict.

But I don't mind that I am. Addiction is really only a problem if you want to stop and I don't. AND if there are physical symptoms associated with withdrawal. There are many cases of opiate addiction (and this isn't the same thing at all) where the addict leads a full and active life. Medicine is rife with such examples (or at least used to be when controls were slacker). It just needs a steady supply - and that's where things fall apart for physical addictions to illegal drugs. If you can't get your fix, you will start jonesing and getting physical problems. I can again testify that any *physical* effects of nicotine withdrawal are minor if present at all. I don't believe in nicotine withdrawal symptoms. Physical symptoms. Anything else is simple a matter of being weak willed. I'm sure that it would be difficult (although I gave up cold-turkey from 60+ cigarettes a day without problem - but I was young...) but I would not be in physical pain or danger. This ain't the same thing as opiate or barbiturate withdrawal at all.

I use about 25g or so of snuff a week and have done so for a VERY long time. Many years. I hold down a job, look after myself and my family. I do have a large collection of dirty handkerchiefs. But I'm unlikely to mug an old lady or break into your house to get cash to buy my junk so I can alleviate the horrible symptoms. Quote from US NIH:

_Nicotine withdrawal occurs when you suddenly stop smoking or using tobacco after using it for a long time. It can also occur if you cut back on the number of cigarettes or amount of tobacco products you use. Nicotine withdrawal creates anxiety, irritability, headache, hunger, and a craving for cigarettes or other sources of nicotine. These symptoms peak 12 to 24 hours after quitting and then slowly go away.
_

All of these (perhaps not the headaches) can be qualified as psychological rather than physical. Nicotine only has a half-life of about 2 hours. The peak of the symptoms occurs about when you would find it hard to detect nicotine in blood (you won't have much left after a good night's sleep - I don't immediately reach for my pipe or snuff). If you haven't died from the physical symptoms by that stage, the rest is your own problem.

And why are we - some of us - so obsessed with this subject? (I know I've posted on this recently rather a lot - but the subject annoys me. Must not have taken enough snuff) Tobacco contains nicotine and nicotine is addictive. Whether smoked in a cigarette, pipe or cigar, snuffed or chewed. It's all as addictive in the end.

I personally think that I would have as much/little problem giving up snuff as a light user. It's the habit itself and the psychological dependence that is the question rather than the physical symptoms. I crave; I don't jones.


----------



## steinr1

Just read some interesting information in an article at Metabolism and Disposition Kinetics of Nicotine

I promise this won't be another rant on nicotine addiction or the lack of it...

Apparently, oral snuff (can I also assume nasal snuff?) is buffered to an alkaline PH to aid absorption of the nicotine which occurs slower than if tobacco is smoked. Is tobacco acid or alkaline? I believe the smoke is alkaline, but nor sure about the raw material. I think that raw tobacco leaves are acid before curing. But I may well have this on its head.

This might explain some of the comment (I think) on Ennerdale Flake used for snuffing. I think that it's been said that it doesn't have much of a nicotine kick. Again, I'm often wrong...

And I've also noticed that this thread has gone over the 1000 post milestone. Huzzah! Everyone have some snuff to celebrate.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> And I've also noticed that this thread has gone over the 1000 post milestone. Huzzah! Everyone have some snuff to celebrate.


Must have been picking that up by osmosis. I probably did more snuff today than any other single day. :smile:


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Must have been picking that up by osmosis. I probably did more snuff today than any other single day. :smile:


Addict! :lol:


----------



## NonNobis

Today has most certainly been a Tom Buck day - ending the day with a glass of Bridgeport Hop Czar Imperial IPA from Portland, OR and a bowl of SG Firedance Flake in my Savinelli Caramella 920 Zulu. Perhaps a snoot of Packard's Club before bed!


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Addict! :lol:


You betchum, Red Ryder! :hippie:


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Though this may be approaching the blaspheme, I do believe I enjoy *Ennerdale Flake* more now as a snuff than as a smoke.
> 
> ainkiller:
> 
> Who'd a thunk? Probably just a phase...


Actually, as a fellow Ennerdale lover that makes perfectly good sense. Loving the floral notes of the snuff that I have, so Ennerdale would work.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Does this cover the basics of genres to try? Are the bullets worth picking up? I've tried reading thru the entire thread, making notes and coming up with a few to try. Won't pull the trigger until Monday.

F&T Santo Domingo 
F&T Seville
F&T Princes
F&T French Carotte
Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert
S&G Black Coffee 
S&G Chocolate
Toque Whisky and Honey 
Tom Buck


----------



## ProbateGeek

mcgreggor57 said:


> Does this cover the basics of genres to try? Are the bullets worth picking up? I've tried reading thru the entire thread, making notes and coming up with a few to try. Won't pull the trigger until Monday.
> 
> F&T Santo Domingo
> *F&T Seville*
> F&T Princes
> F&T French Carotte
> Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert
> S&G Black Coffee
> *S&G Chocolate*
> Toque Whisky and Honey
> Tom Buck


I'm jonesin' over those two for you, Gregg - particularly the Seville. Nice picks!


----------



## steinr1

mcgreggor57 said:


> Does this cover the basics of genres to try? Are the bullets worth picking up? I've tried reading thru the entire thread, making notes and coming up with a few to try. Won't pull the trigger until Monday.
> 
> F&T Santo Domingo
> F&T Seville
> F&T Princes
> F&T French Carotte
> Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert
> S&G Black Coffee
> S&G Chocolate
> Toque Whisky and Honey
> Tom Buck


I'm assuming that you have the menthol side of things covered already. Otherwise I suggest you add Hedges or McCrystal's O&G (if you must...). If you already have some, maybe a twist on the theme. Wilson's of Sharrow Honey Menthol (listed as Menthol and Honey??) or Cherry Menthol. I grown very fond of the latter in particular. F&T High Dry Toast? High nic, smokey, straight tobacco masterpiece.

Don't know the Toque, German or coffee. All others fine choices - best of the bunch for me is the French Carotte.

I haven't used one of the bullets as yet. I just re-use the small metal tins snuff comes in. Had mine for years with only the occasional accident.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Thanks guys, Dan sent me a tin of O&G so yes, I've got the menthol side covered. Not a big fan of cherry flavored anything but I was looking at the High Toast although they seem to be out at the moment.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

mcgreggor57 said:


> Are the bullets worth picking up?


I was gifted one of the plastic bullets, and one of the acrylic/glass ones.

The plastic bullet was difficult to snuff from, and leaked in my pocket. The acrylic/glass one was wonderful. I've since bought a bunch of them in different colors so i have a variety of flavors grab-and-go ready each morning.

Another nice thing about the bullets, is they are more... umm... discrete. Folks rarely see me snuff, but when it occasionally happens they assume I'm using nasal medications.


----------



## freestoke

phager said:


> Jim, when I use Dholakia White straight I just put a bit on the tip of the spoon part of my czech tool as opposed to half a spoonful with most Toque snuffs. PM me you addy I'll send you a smash box with some D. White in it.


Thanks for the offer, Pat, but I think I'm getting ready to jump in -- because of the bullets. :lol: Gotta get me a bullet or two or three and definitely will pick up a variety of stuff while I'm at it. In for dime, in for a Dholakia.

I think the main problem with snuff is that your discarded tissues look like you've been cleaning especially nasty estate pipes.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> I think the main problem with snuff is that your discarded tissues look like you've been cleaning especially nasty estate pipes.


Well. . . in a way. . . you almost have.

Hee hee. :tongue1:


----------



## NonNobis

First snow of the season here in my neck of the woods and enjoying Toque Rose to remind me that spring will come again.


----------



## steinr1

mcgreggor57 said:


> Thanks guys, Dan sent me a tin of O&G so yes, I've got the menthol side covered. Not a big fan of cherry flavored anything but I was looking at the High Toast although they seem to be out at the moment.


I would normally agree on the cherry business - most pipe tobaccos of that ilk are pretty nasty. I do hanker after some Cherry Half and Half, though. Smoked a lot of it 30 years ago and have fond memories. Maybe I was young and ignorant (now I'm not young anymore). Not even sure if it is still made.

The Cherry Menthol snuff is not really in that mould. I would have been pressed to initially say "Cherry" for definite - stoned fruit, yes, but it's not shouting CHERRY. Quite subtle. Mais chacun a son gout...


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Well. . . in a way. . . you almost have.
> 
> Hee hee. :tongue1:


:rofl:


----------



## commonsenseman

I have a big pile of brown tissues in my back seat.......my wife would not be pleased if she rode in my car.

Hopfen Snuff for me today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I woke up this morning to a temp of negative 5! It's warmed up to a balmy 17 deg now.

I have today oof from work. I was hoping for a cigar on the porch today, but it looks like it's nada but F&T Seville for me today.


----------



## commonsenseman

El wedo del milagro said:


> I woke up this morning to a temp of negative 5! It's warmed up to a balmy 17 deg now.
> 
> I have today oof from work. I was hoping for a cigar on the porch today, but it looks like it's nada but F&T Seville for me today.


Good grief, those are Minnesota temperatures! Low of 3 & a high of 13 today.


----------



## steinr1

commonsenseman said:


> I have a big pile of brown tissues in my back seat.......my wife would not be pleased if she rode in my car.
> 
> Hopfen Snuff for me today.


Occupational hazard. I'm sure she would be pleased with a pile of natty spotted handkerchiefs. Unless it fell to her to regularly wash them. I've been banned from adding them to the family wash. I can't imagine why.


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> I woke up this morning to a temp of negative 5! It's warmed up to a balmy 17 deg now.
> 
> I have today oof from work. I was hoping for a cigar on the porch today, but it looks like it's nada but F&T Seville for me today.


We sent one of our boys out to Yakutia last winter. While he was there it was "only" down to around minus 40. Fahrenheit or Celsius? First one and then t'other. It don't matter, it's the same. Lowest he saw was -47 Celsius. Goes down to the -60s at times. That's very cold indeed. They have temporary double glazing for their cars and run them all day in the underground car park. Block warmers are apparently not up to the job for daily restarts.

(Maybe apocryphal, but a friend told me it's illegal to smile outdoors in winter in Norway. Reason? Your teeth freeze and if you then drink a warming cup of coffee on your return indoors they shatter. They have very good healthcare and the government don't want to pick up the tab too many times. I'm sure it's BS, but good regardless.)


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> (Maybe apocryphal, but a friend told me it's illegal to smile outdoors in winter in Norway. Reason? Your teeth freeze and if you then drink a warming cup of coffee on your return indoors they shatter. They have very good healthcare and the government don't want to pick up the tab too many times. I'm sure it's BS, but good regardless.)


It hit -47 unofficially according to the radio some years back. (-33 official in Rome, I think, but the radio station is further out in the boonies on a hill). I had always heard that piss would freeze in the air and shatter on the ground when it was that cold. It doesn't. :nono:

I sort of have my Mister Snuff order lined up. I don't know about that Dholakia White. *A slight ammonia scent, backed up by a musty, sweaty, exotic, dried salty anchovy quality that has something of the fragrance of a crowd in a very hot, congested market place* :spy:

Getting maybe two glass bullets, some English Rose, F&T Bureau and Morocco, Hedges...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

commonsenseman said:


> Good grief, those are Minnesota temperatures! Low of 3 & a high of 13 today.


Yep. It's officially cold now.

New Mexico is pretty far south, but here in northern NM we are in the southern Rocky Mountains. I live at 7500 ft (aprox 2500 m) and I work at about 9000 ft (aprox 3k m).

It's been roughly 50 deg F until yesterday. We were worried because winter hadn't hit yet this year. If we don't get snow, we don't get skiiers, then we're doomed to a life livin' in hovels eating beans. Thank God it snowed yesterday and last night.

Current temps are still a bit warm for the time of year, though. More typical would be anywhere from -30 to -10 F overnight, and 10 to 30ish F during the day.

I took the hounddog out to take care of business and smoked a wee bit of PA in a meer. It didn't scratch the itch very well, so I had two BIG pinches of Dental Scotch Sweet to get my head screwed on straight, and now I'm enjoying some Macouba and my lovely floral world.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Mark, I've heard warnings about smoking a meer outside when the temperatures have dropped. Might want to check that out before something bad happens.

Now, back to your well-deserved floralities... :razz:


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> Yep. It's officially cold now.
> 
> New Mexico is pretty far south, but here in northern NM we are in the southern Rocky Mountains. I live at 7500 ft (aprox 2500 m) and I work at about 9000 ft (aprox 3k m).
> 
> It's been roughly 50 deg F until yesterday. We were worried because winter hadn't hit yet this year. If we don't get snow, we don't get skiiers, then we're doomed to a life livin' in hovels eating beans. Thank God it snowed yesterday and last night.
> 
> Current temps are still a bit warm for the time of year, though. More typical would be anywhere from -30 to -10 F overnight, and 10 to 30ish F during the day.
> 
> I took the hounddog out to take care of business and smoked a wee bit of PA in a meer. It didn't scratch the itch very well, so I had two BIG pinches of Dental Scotch Sweet to get my head screwed on straight, and now *I'm enjoying some Macouba and my lovely floral world*.


Got a new tube today. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## commonsenseman

The 1792 thread got me to thinking (dangerous I know) about Elmo's Reserve, supposedly flavored with Tonquin. I have a tin of it sitting in the basement, just waiting for me to finish up some other stuff. Has anybody tried it? Does it bear any resemblance to the _Tobacco of the Gods_?

If it's anything like 1792, I may just have to leave work early to open that tin up.


----------



## ProbateGeek

As much as I love 1792, I hesitate to try it as a snuff. I heard it's been done, and it in fact that story inspired me to snuff-erize the Ennerdale Flake. Still, it gives me pause...


----------



## mcgreggor57

Ordered today and saw it shipped today as well from Mr Snuff. 9 tins and a couple of glass bullets. Until it arrives, however, I'll continue alternating between O&G and Tom Buck. Today it was O&G. Sadly, I've got another list started for my next order.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I dunno. The glass bullet idea seems a tad unsanitary to me. I prefer the "double pinch" method - partial release for right, full release for left. 

Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## mcgreggor57

ProbateGeek said:


> I dunno. The glass bullet idea seems a tad unsanitary to me. I prefer the "double pinch" method - partial release for right, full release for left.
> 
> Rinse. Repeat.


Probably so...of course I'm counting on misplacing them within the first week or so anyway LOL.


----------



## NonNobis

Been pondering Tom Buck today. It is much more complex than I first thought. Subtle notes of cinnamon. I am going to have to spend more time with it but I think it is on my regular rotation now.


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> As much as I love 1792, I hesitate to try it as a snuff. I heard it's been done, and it in fact that story inspired me to snuff-erize the Ennerdale Flake. Still, it gives me pause...


Well, I think you may have been wrong about this one Terry. It's awesome. Smells quite similar to 1792, although toned down quite a bit, I think there may be quite a bit less Tonquin. It's quite moist & coarse, but delicious in every way.

I think you need some.

Been using a measuring cup to administer Elmo's Reserve this morning.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges today.


----------



## freestoke

The evil has been done. :evil:
1 x Fribourg & Treyer Morocco 25g $5.99
2 x Gawith Hoggarth English Rose 25g $9.96
1 x Fribourg & Treyer Bureau 25g $5.99
1 x Fribourg & Treyer Seville 25g $5.99
1 x Glass Bullet Black $3.99
1 x Samuel Gawith Elmo's Reserve 25g $4.98
1 x Glass Bullet Clear $3.99
1 x Wilsons Chocolate Orange 25g $4.59
1 x Wilsons Irish High Toast 22 25g $4.59

Now you can all tell me where I went wrong. :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman

freestoke said:


> The evil has been done. :evil:
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer Morocco 25g $5.99
> 2 x Gawith Hoggarth English Rose 25g $9.96
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer Bureau 25g $5.99
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer Seville 25g $5.99
> 1 x Glass Bullet Black $3.99
> *1 x Samuel Gawith Elmo's Reserve 25g $4.98*
> 1 x Glass Bullet Clear $3.99
> 1 x Wilsons Chocolate Orange 25g $4.59
> 1 x Wilsons Irish High Toast 22 25g $4.59
> 
> Now you can all tell me where I went wrong. :lol:


Excellent choice!!!


----------



## freestoke

commonsenseman said:


> Excellent choice!!!


Well, you seem to approve of it, which is why it's there! Never heard of it until a few posts back, but a cupful sounded interesting. :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman

freestoke said:


> Well, you seem to approve of it, which is why it's there! Never heard of it until a few posts back, but a cupful sounded interesting. :lol:


Oh yeah, already love it. If you like 1792 at all, I don't see how you could go wrong.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Oh yeah, already love it. *If you like 1792 at all*, I don't see how you could go wrong.


_< huh? what? ears perk up . . . salivation begins . . . >_


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Wilson's of Sharrow Cherry Menthol


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I started the day with Hedges, had a brief dalliance with Christmas Plum Cake after lunch, but back to Hedges now.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> _< huh? what? ears perk up . . . salivation begins . . . >_


Pavlov would be so proud. More confirmation of his theories.

I eagerly await my bullets.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Pavlov would be so proud. . .


I swear I did something precisely like this when I read the "1792" in Jeff's post above. . .


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I swear I did something precisely like this when I read the "1792" in Jeff's post above. . .


Can you imagine how much snuff that dog could do!?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Kat's hounddog is fairly facinated with anything I do... so i let him look at and smell anything I mess with. So far he has been intrigued with Macouba, Elmos Reserve and AS Dental Scotch Sweet. 

On the other hand, Hedges and Christmas plumcake made him recoil and give me the "why are you so evil" look. Maverick is a scent-hound, so I'm sure he is smelling several orders of magnitude more than I.

I've been alternating between Hedges and Toque Burbon today.


----------



## commonsenseman

I love that movie, I'm not even embarrassed to admit it.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T Bordeaux.


----------



## commonsenseman

Been snuffing plenty of O&G today.

Don't worry Robert, I'll be ordering some Hedges to try soon.


----------



## steinr1

commonsenseman said:


> Been snuffing plenty of O&G today.
> 
> Don't worry Robert, I'll be ordering some Hedges to try soon.


I have sleepless nights thinking about all the poor people across the world who are without Hedges. There ought to be an international appeal. SnuffAid.


----------



## Bigcatohmy

this is interesting, I'll have to search around and see if any of my local shops have snuff.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Bigcatohmy said:


> this is interesting, I'll have to search around and see if any of my local shops have snuff.


My _Tom Buck_ radar just starting chirping up a storm! :tongue1:


----------



## commonsenseman

Bigcatohmy said:


> this is interesting, I'll have to search around and see if any of my local shops have snuff.





ProbateGeek said:


> My _Tom Buck_ radar just starting chirping up a storm! :tongue1:


That is so weird, my good friend Mr Elmo just alerted me of a situation as well.....


----------



## Bigcatohmy

commonsenseman said:


> That is so weird, my good friend Mr Elmo just alerted me of a situation as well.....


errm what just happened?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Bigcatohmy said:


> errm what just happened?












Tick. Tock. Tick. Tock. Tick. . .


----------



## TheRooster

You'll find out, likely soon enough.

Hey Geek... You definitely do not win the race yet... Have I?


----------



## ProbateGeek

TheRooster said:


> You'll find out, likely soon enough.
> 
> Hey Geek... You definitely do not win the race yet... Have I?


Nope - but mail's not here for another 2 hours. There's still hope...


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> I have sleepless nights thinking about all the poor people across the world who are without Hedges. There ought to be an international appeal. SnuffAid.


NOW he tells me! :rant: It was almost on my order, but do I get any warnings? Do I get, Order hedges or be lost forever, or Anyone who makes a snuff order without Hedges should be pitied? No. My order is Hedgeless. out: I feel like such a heathen.


----------



## commonsenseman

steinr1 said:


> I think Hedges has a slight edge oin O&G as regards the menthol hit but O&G is more "tobacco-y". Ye pays your money.....





steinr1 said:


> Hedges was, in fact, originally formulated for just such purposes.....





steinr1 said:


> Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges (and can't smell anything else).....





steinr1 said:


> I'm assuming that you have the menthol side of things covered already. Otherwise I suggest you add Hedges or McCrystal's O&G (if you must...).....


I hate to be _that guy_, but he has mentioned Hedges a few times before :wink:



freestoke said:


> NOW he tells me! :rant: It was almost on my order, but do I get any warnings? Do I get, Order hedges or be lost forever, or Anyone who makes a snuff order without Hedges should be pitied? No. My order is Hedgeless. out: I feel like such a heathen.


----------



## freestoke

commonsenseman said:


> I hate to be _that guy_, but he has mentioned Hedges a few times before :wink:


Well, yeah, that's why I was going for some. I didn't quite understand how important it was.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I switched to AS Dental Scotch Sweet about noon.

I'm riding the Lady Nicotine Train!

This is SOOOO GOOD! I'm gonna end up addicted.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Found some small vials for paint at the craft store and transferred some of the Tom Buck sample ProbateGeek gave me. Was enjoying this at work today while snuffing some O&G this evening. What's the ball park time folks are experiencing from shipping to enjoying?


----------



## GlassEye

Dr. Rumney's Plus then SG Apricot. Unfortunately that is about all I can get locally, and the weather is not pipe friendly right now.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

mcgreggor57 said:


> What's the ball park time folks are experiencing from shipping to enjoying?


I've had 2 shipments now from Mr. Snuff. Both were twelve days.


----------



## mcgreggor57

El wedo del milagro said:


> I've had 2 shipments now from Mr. Snuff. Both were twelve days.


Thanks Mark. I figured it would be sometime toward the end of next week.


----------



## freestoke

I've been hammering the Tom Buck all day. This is a fine mess.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Speaking of Tom Buck...

I was getting a little "sample" ready for a poor noob just now, and - you know how you sometimes want to suck all the air out of a baggie, so you close it up all but one little bit at the end, then inhale till the bag is emptied of air, then close it nice and tight real quick? Sort of a poor man's vacu-seal? Well, I'll let you guys in on a little helpful secret: be EXTREMELY careful when you're doing this with snuff.

:biggrin:


----------



## steinr1

F&T Bordeaux, F&T Bordeaux and more F&T Bordeaux. Work has been a stress and I tend to wire myself up with nicotine at those times. And it's not yet midday.


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> Speaking of Tom Buck...
> 
> I was getting a little "sample" ready for a poor noob just now, and - you know how you sometimes want to suck all the air out of a baggie, so you close it up all but one little bit at the end, then inhale till the bag is emptied of air, then close it nice and tight real quick? Sort of a poor man's vacu-seal? Well, I'll let you guys in on a little helpful secret: be EXTREMELY careful when you're doing this with snuff.
> 
> :biggrin:


:shock:

Snuffing Navy Plain today, ahhhhhh that's what I needed this morning...


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Well, I'll let you guys in on a little helpful secret: be EXTREMELY careful when you're doing this with snuff.
> :biggrin:


How is it I think of this when reading that? *USENET is like a giant party in a huge house. In one room, you have people sipping espresso and discussing Proust, while in another, they're sucking nitrous oxide out of a garbage bag and setting fire to the furniture.*

Wish I could find the authoritative quote on that. Used to have it in my list of USENET quotes that I collected over the years, but I don't know where that might be these days. Probably on floppy disk. :crash:

Ha! Found it! 
*
"I think of [Usenet] as a party held in a very, very large house. In one room people are drinking espresso and discussing translations of Rilke, while in another they're sucking nitrous out of a garbage bag and setting fire to a couch."
-- Tom Fawcett *


----------



## TheRooster

Well, that is certainly a new sensation. A sniff of Tom Buck in either nostril... The first one seems to have gone where it was directed to quite well... The second one hit the sinuses a bit. I am sneezing a bit as I type this. Genuinely interesting.


----------



## ProbateGeek

TheRooster said:


> Well, that is certainly a new sensation. A sniff of Tom Buck in either nostril... The first one seems to have gone where it was directed to quite well... The second one hit the sinuses a bit. I am sneezing a bit as I type this. Genuinely interesting.


Hang in there, Bill. The first couple of tries can be a little alarming, with the novelty of it and all, but by the third or fourth go at it you'll be a pro. I predict your first Mr. Snuff order before next Friday (or as we used to say in Texas, "by Friday week").


----------



## TheRooster

ProbateGeek said:


> Hang in there, Bill. The first couple of tries can be a little alarming, with the novelty of it and all, but by the third or fourth go at it you'll be a pro. I predict your first Mr. Snuff order before next Friday (or as we used to say in Texas, "by Friday week").


You get my letter yet?


----------



## ProbateGeek

TheRooster said:


> You get my letter yet?


Nope.

:first: WINNER!


----------



## TheRooster

Damn. haha


----------



## floogy

Been lurking this thread for a while now. I haven't snuffed since I was 19 when I bought what I believe to be SG apricot? A small black plastic box with a little opening at the top. So my primary question is this. Do you tend to gravitate towards snuff flavors that are similar to pipe tobacco you enjoy? I enjoy mainly Vapers and English blends although I have to admit the coffee flavored snuff looks interesting. Mister snuff has a dizzying array, I feel the same as when I first found smokingpipes. The most popular bundle they have seems like it would be a good start, damn all these greasy slopes. Lots of bad influence around here.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I think the "modest proposal" Cpt. Black White actually lowered my nicotine levels.

So I'm snuffin' AS Dental Scotch Sweet. I LOVE this stuff... it really juices me up!


----------



## commonsenseman

floogy said:


> Been lurking this thread for a while now. I haven't snuffed since I was 19 when I bought what I believe to be SG apricot? A small black plastic box with a little opening at the top. So my primary question is this. Do you tend to gravitate towards snuff flavors that are similar to pipe tobacco you enjoy? I enjoy mainly Vapers and English blends although I have to admit the coffee flavored snuff looks interesting. Mister snuff has a dizzying array, I feel the same as when I first found smokingpipes. The most popular bundle they have seems like it would be a good start, damn all these greasy slopes. Lots of bad influence around here.


Granted, I'm pretty new at this, but I don't necessarily like the same flavors in snuff that I like in Pipe Tobaccy. For example, I'm pretty sure I'd hate anything remotely minty in pipe tobacco, but I love McChrystal's O&G. I do however like American Scotch Snuffs, which I would compare to Rope tobacco, or Tambo.

You really just need to try some stuff to find out what you prefer. I made my first order based on recommendations here & on the fact that Terry sent me some Tom Buck & I loved it. I'd order a variety of flavors & see what you like, it's an adventure!

Mister Snuff does have a huge selection, for me that's part of the fun.


----------



## ProbateGeek

ProbateGeek said:


> Nope.
> 
> :first: WINNER!


Uh. . . scratch that.

TIED!

The Dunbar is strikingly bright in color, and the St. James Flake smells different from anything else I've smoked. Thanks, brotha!


----------



## steinr1

commonsenseman said:


> Granted, I'm pretty new at this, but I don't necessarily like the same flavors in snuff that I like in Pipe Tobaccy. For example, *I'm pretty sure I'd hate anything remotely minty in pipe tobacco*, but I love McChrystal's O&G. I do however like American Scotch Snuffs, which I would compare to Rope tobacco, or Tambo.
> 
> You really just need to try some stuff to find out what you prefer. I made my first order based on recommendations here & on the fact that Terry sent me some Tom Buck & I loved it. I'd order a variety of flavors & see what you like, it's an adventure!
> 
> Mister Snuff does have a huge selection, for me that's part of the fun.


Fully agreed. As a cigarette smoker I derided menthol as being rather fey. But menthol snuffs are clearly a very manly affair. Hedges is essential. (Not sure if I've mentioned that previously.)


----------



## TheRooster

ProbateGeek said:


> Uh. . . scratch that.
> 
> TIED!
> 
> The Dunbar is strikingly bright in color, and the St. James Flake smells different from anything else I've smoked. Thanks, brotha!


That St. James I sent you has some age on it too... Currently my favorite baccy, I smoked a few flakes and then ordered in a lb.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Speaking of Tom Buck...
> 
> I was getting a little "sample" ready for a poor noob just now, and - you know how you sometimes want to suck all the air out of a baggie, so you close it up all but one little bit at the end, then inhale till the bag is emptied of air, then close it nice and tight real quick? Sort of a poor man's vacu-seal? Well, I'll let you guys in on a little helpful secret: be EXTREMELY careful when you're doing this with snuff.
> 
> :biggrin:


Yah....on that note. I get home from work today to find....an envelope. Wasn't really expecting much in the way of....oh. It's from Terry.

You see, I knew that it was a noob mistake to say anything, yet my love for Ennerdale - and Lakelands in general - led me to mention it.










Yah - this happened. Can't wait to try both. For the record, a very healthy bomblet of Tom Buck and some custom-made Ennerdale glory.

Thank you, sir! This is VERY appreciated! Now we just need the mods to create a new snuff bomber award - maybe a runny nose?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Hah, Brian, no. 

A dirty hanky. :tongue:


----------



## floogy

Looks like I'll give the scotch a try as well as Hedges. Any particular American scotch (sounds funny) that I should try or steer clear of? I do love me some clean tobacco taste but the coffee and anise flavor does appeal to me as well. Should be interesting


----------



## freestoke

I set a personal best for snuffing yesterday, in anticipation of my order arriving next week. I feel like Jim Ignatowski.


----------



## commonsenseman

floogy said:


> Looks like I'll give the scotch a try as well as Hedges. Any particular American scotch (sounds funny) that I should try or steer clear of? I do love me some clean tobacco taste but the coffee and anise flavor does appeal to me as well. Should be interesting


Shoot me a PM & I'll send a couple Scotches over for you to try.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I like AS Dental scotch sweet, and AS Dental scotch, as well as AS Honest Scotch.

The only Swisher scotch I like is Lorillard. Incredible stuff. Definately an American Scotch, but unique.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I myself am partial to Lagavulin 16 Year Old. I guess I'm saying that I don't put Scotch up my nose. :tongue1:


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> I like AS Dental scotch sweet, and AS Dental scotch, as well as AS Honest Scotch.
> 
> The only Swisher scotch I like is Lorillard. Incredible stuff. Definately an American Scotch, but unique.


I've not tried this type before. What is the identifying feature of a Scotch Snuff (better still - an American Scotch)? Is there an English equivalent to an American Scotch? (I am genuinely interested - also couldn't resist.)


----------



## commonsenseman

steinr1 said:


> I've not tried this type before. What is the identifying feature of a Scotch Snuff (better still - an American Scotch)? Is there an English equivalent to an American Scotch? (I am genuinely interested - also couldn't resist.)


Dry, strong & smoky, as far as I know. I've only tried two thus far, Swisher Navy Plain & Swisher Three Thistles. I like them both, but as of now I prefer the Navy Plain.

I don't believe there's an english equivalent, toasts may be the closest thing?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

commonsenseman said:


> Dry, strong & smoky, as far as I know.


+1

To that let me add that an American Scotch is ground very fine.


----------



## steinr1

commonsenseman said:


> *Dry, strong & smoky*, as far as I know. I've only tried two thus far, Swisher Navy Plain & Swisher Three Thistles. I like them both, but as of now I prefer the Navy Plain.
> 
> I don't believe there's an english equivalent, toasts may be the closest thing?


Succinctly describes High Dry Toast. And very fine grind. F&T is the only one I have tried. It is a very light coloured snuff. Didn't get it immediately, but it is now one I return to again and again.

But not today.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Wilson's of Sharrow Cherry Menthol.

(My work-time snuff-buddy didn't realise it was CHERRY. Very subtle indeed. No-one need be afraid...)


----------



## Desertlifter

Samuel Gawith Irish D Light.

How might you ask? When did I pick this up?

Story at eleven, as they say. For now, I have advance tickets to The Hobbit!


----------



## mcgreggor57

Thanks to Pat  I'm trying Berwick Brown. As I told him in the aforementioned thread, it reminds me a bit of tent camping and the smells of canvas. Very earthy and my first foray away from the menthol/medicated snuffs. Very enjoyable!


----------



## floogy

commonsenseman said:


> Shoot me a PM & I'll send a couple Scotches over for you to try.


Appreciate the offer Jeff. PM sent. I really have no idea where to start with all this. Should be an interesting diversion to pipes.


----------



## TheRooster

Well, I've been working on this Tom Buck fairly reliably since yesterday. I am not sure this is for me.


----------



## ProbateGeek

TheRooster said:


> Well, I've been working on this Tom Buck fairly reliably since yesterday. I am not sure this is for me.


Hey! I call NO BACKSIES!

:tongue1:


----------



## Desertlifter

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/320619-whats-its-pat.html#post3759354

Now for some Tom Buck.


----------



## TheRooster

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey! I call NO BACKSIES!
> 
> :tongue1:


lol.

You try any of that pipe baccy yet?

Edit: To be fair to the Tom Buck.. The aroma outside the baggie is amazing... Lots of citrus and flowers... But the smell in my nose when I take it is cloying, and tight... There's something in there that reminds me a bit too much of mothballs for my absolute enjoyment.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges today. It's wonderful on a snowy day.


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> Hedges today. It's wonderful on a snowy day.


Colder and wetter in New Mexico than here in New York? :dunno: I'll need some Tom Buck to sort out this enigma.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Most of the state is desert, but up here in Northern New Mexico we are in the southern Rockies. I work at a ski resort that averages 22 feet of snow a winter. And winter is our dry season. During the summer monsoons we get an afternoon rain 5 to six days a week and several evening rains a week. All summer long one wild flower after another blooms and there are 16 species of hummingbird that live here or pass through migrating.


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> Most of the state is desert, but up here in Northern New Mexico we are in the southern Rockies. I work at a ski resort that averages 22 feet of snow a winter. And winter is our dry season. During the summer monsoons we get an afternoon rain 5 to six days a week and several evening rains a week. All summer long one wild flower after another blooms and there are 16 species of hummingbird that live here or pass through migrating.


Who knew? :lol: Around here there are lots of dairy farms, tractors pulling manure wagons, fields of corn/stubble, big milk trucks lugging thousands of gallons of raw milk, and so forth. Ask anybody. New York is paved over, border to border. :lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek

TheRooster said:


> lol.
> 
> You try any of that pipe baccy yet?
> 
> Edit: To be fair to the Tom Buck.. The aroma outside the baggie is amazing... Lots of citrus and flowers... But the smell in my nose when I take it is cloying, and tight... There's something in there that reminds me a bit too much of mothballs for my absolute enjoyment.


To each his own, I guess. I just had of sniff of TB, and tried to find the moth balls - I did get something similar, though not at all unpleasant.

I did try the St. James Flake - on first shot, I just didn't get it. Funny - it, too, smelled wonderful in the baggie, but just not enough FLAVOR for me. I may be spoiled on the 1792.

Will try the Dunbar (which offers almost no baggies smell) later today.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Railroad Mills Sweet Scotch.


----------



## Desertlifter

Let's see who's online and paying attention! 

I have the following newer snuff now:

Tom Buck
Ennerdale Puff Barrister (I made that up - like it?)
SG Irish D Light
Toque Quit
Toque St. Clements

Most common suggestion in the next 15 minutes is my afternoon toot! And no "CRAM THEM ALL IN THERE!"


----------



## mcgreggor57

SG Irish D Light. No real reason as I've never tried it...but I am paying attention


----------



## Desertlifter

mcgreggor57 said:


> SG Irish D Light. No real reason as I've never tried it...but I am paying attention


Winner!

........

Oh man. This is not as finely ground as my first snuff, nor is it as floral. I actually get notes of ....sawdust is the best way I can describe it sandalwood, maybe? White pepper, that lovely floral SG note - albeit less pronounced than my first foray with Morlaix. I get some of the tobacco in here as well, since the floral bits are less pronounced. I quite like it - for different reasons. This reaches out and smacks me a skosh, although I am not sneezing or bouncing off the walls.

Quite good. Thanks, Phager!


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> Let's see who's online and paying attention!


If you don't get some Hedges, Robert won't respect you any more.

BTW, I've graduated to the "Murder Ahoy!" fingerpinch method. Much more powerful than taking it off the back of the hand. Gets it past those early nose hairs. :tu


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> If you don't get some Hedges, Robert won't respect you any more.
> 
> BTW, I've graduated to the "Murder Ahoy!" fingerpinch method. Much more powerful than taking it off the back of the hand. Gets it past those early nose hairs. :tu


It's not a case of lack of respect. More one of pity...

Two-fingered pinch is clearly the correct method (I use it...). Back of the hand is for Navies and miners. Gentlemen sniff (never snort - perish the thought) their snuff in this manner, nose slightly upturned, eyes turned heavenward in ecstasy...

Today, I have been snuffing... Not very much. A bit of F&T Macouba. Very much down on my usual standard. Damn, that 1792 Flake has a LOT of nicotine!


----------



## Tasiac

Saw some W.E. Garret & Sons sweet and mild today and wanted y'alls input. Been thinking of giving snuff a real try because I figure it gets better than Copenhagen but I'm a little frugal and timid when it comes to unknown purchases.


----------



## jaysalti

Some new faces in the snuff thread since my last visit! Hooray! I have been very light on snuff this past week. The past few weeks I had been light, then out, on snus and leaned heavily on my snuffs. Thanks to Terry, TB became a heavy weight in my rotation. Finally grabbed more General original and white portion snus, so this past week was no snuff. 

Methinks tomorrow will be an early morning meet up with hedges and maybe a bit of O&G. It's been sometime since I visited with macuba and musinotabak, so that is slated for the afternoon!


----------



## jaysalti

Also, Brian, the toque Quit is a great neutral scent for experimenting. Take a glass jar and clean it up really well. Throw some snuff in and a sash of your fav coffee beans. Seal for a few weeks and then enjoy! If you are not big on coffee, try your fav tea or whatever else interests you as a scent.

Personally, I have never been a backhander. I always pinched. For me, it's always worked the best. Also, for me, it has worked the best when I pinch and go back and forth to each nostril with no regard for the # of times it takes to clear the pinch. It's not uncommon that a single pinch will take 5 sniffs per nostril. It's more about control and proper placement than anything else


----------



## ProbateGeek

jaysalti said:


> Also, Brian, the toque Quit is a great neutral scent for experimenting. Take a glass jar and clean it up really well. Throw some snuff in and a sash of your fav coffee beans. Seal for a few weeks and then enjoy! If you are not big on coffee, try your fav tea or whatever else interests you as a scent.
> 
> Personally, I have never been a backhander. I always pinched. For me, it's always worked the best. Also, for me, it has worked the best when I pinch and go back and forth to each nostril with no regard for the # of times it takes to clear the pinch. It's not uncommon that a single pinch will take 5 sniffs per nostril. It's more about control and proper placement than anything else


Me too, with the double pinch - usually gone in alternating four sniffs: two left, two right. Rinse, repeat.

Time for some English Rose, methinks.


----------



## Desertlifter

jaysalti said:


> Also, Brian, the toque Quit is a great neutral scent for experimenting. Take a glass jar and clean it up really well. Throw some snuff in and a sash of your fav coffee beans. Seal for a few weeks and then enjoy! If you are not big on coffee, try your fav tea or whatever else interests you as a scent.
> 
> Personally, I have never been a backhander. I always pinched. For me, it's always worked the best. Also, for me, it has worked the best when I pinch and go back and forth to each nostril with no regard for the # of times it takes to clear the pinch. It's not uncommon that a single pinch will take 5 sniffs per nostril. It's more about control and proper placement than anything else


Thanks! That's a great idea - if you've looked back a skosh on the thread you've seen that I'm a noob here, but loving it.


----------



## jaysalti

Desertlifter said:


> Thanks! That's a great idea - if you've looked back a skosh on the thread you've seen that I'm a noob here, but loving it.


:evil:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Macouba today.


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> Macouba today.


Me too. It's the dog's bollocks.


----------



## mcgreggor57

steinr1 said:


> Me too. It's the dog's bollocks.


Ha..I just learned that phrase from Eggop the other day in vherf LOL.


----------



## Guest

mcgreggor57 said:


> Ha..I just learned that phrase from Eggop the other day in vherf LOL.


LOL, that was a funny conversation...

"Wait, Steve, what did you just say?!"


----------



## gahdzila

Is that anywhere near the bee's knees? :lol:


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Is that anywhere near the bee's knees? :lol:


If so, the dog had better be careful. I was always partial to the cat's pajamas.


----------



## Commander Quan

Toque Xmas Pudding.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Laid off the snuff most of the day but am relaxing with some Toque's Berwick Brown and a bourbon this evening.


----------



## commonsenseman

Swisher Navy Plain for me tonight.

I sent out three inconspicuous envelopes yesterday, I wonder where they're going?

:heh:


----------



## robbimj

So I'm new to snuff but I just put in this order at Mr. Snuff. What would be a have to try snuff?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges, an American Scotch, Macouba, Elmo's Reserve, and anything else that strikes yer fancy.

I'm snuffing AS Dental Sweet this morning. I love this stuff, it's a power house!


----------



## Bigcatohmy

ProbateGeek hit me with this:









SO I've got a little bit of the Wilsons Tom Buck in.

Thanks Terry, I appreciate the Bomb!


----------



## freestoke

How much was in that jar of Tom Buck, anyhow? You've passed out at least a pound by my estimation! :smile: Speaking of which...just a second... Where were we? Ah. NICE BOMB, TERRY! :tu


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> How much was in that jar of Tom Buck, anyhow? You've passed out at least a pound by my estimation! :smile: Speaking of which...just a second... Where were we? Ah. NICE BOMB, TERRY! :tu


We're getting there...










At least my earlier worries about it drying out turned out to be needless.


----------



## commonsenseman

^^^ Addict. :wink:

I'm surprised you have that much left, you've been sending out "samples" like a mad-man!


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T Macouba.

It would have been Hedges, but I managed to spill the whole contents of a little tin (about 5 g) while trying to take a sniff on my commute. A little does go a long way; I now have a fragrant car. And shirt. And trousers.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> We're getting there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least my earlier worries about it drying out turned out to be needless.


Heh - another nice one!

I do wonder if you are just trying to save space for another bout of ....is it SAD?


----------



## mcgreggor57

All this Tom Buck Tom Foolery... gotta sniff what the heart wants. TB tonight in the 'Ville


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> ^^^ Addict. :wink:
> 
> I'm surprised you have that much left, you've been sending out "samples" like a mad-man!


Speaking of samples, *JEFF*!

This arrived in this afternoon's mail:










"Mr. Elmo" can only be Samuel Gawith Elmo's Reserve, of which I had just partaken of two HUGE sniffs (snuffs?) when in walked one of my partners, who proceeded to give me a funny look or two (I wonder what was visible post-snuff, since I caught him twice staring at the vicinity of my left nostril). But I don't care, it is a *very tasty brew*. First thoughts: graham cracker crumbs and Oreo cookie crumbs skilfully combined in just the right proportions, to which has been added some sweetened creamery butter and lots of heavy cream, followed by a very ample dose of cayenne pepper. Nice. :thumb:

As for the Samuel Gawith Zip - you are NUTS if you think I'm putting any of that up my nose, or in any other readily accessible orifice. If I wanted to imbibe in menthol and camphor at that strength I'd do just as well to squeeze a tube of Ben-Gay up my nose (don't get any ideas, Jim). I mean, really!

Uh, on second thought . . . _< sniff, snuff > _

:scared:

Whew - but thanks, Jeff - much obliged.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> If I wanted to imbibe in menthol and camphor at that strength I'd do just as well to squeeze a tube of Ben-Gay up my nose


Sounds ideal.


----------



## Desertlifter

Ennerdale "Barrister Cut."

And like it very much - thanks again, Terry!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> Ennerdale "Barrister Cut."


Holy shit, Brian - I do like the new name. That's it from here on out! :tongue1:

And believe or not this new "Zip" is really quite nice - I'm suitably camphored for the evening!


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Holy shit, Brian - I do like the new name. That's it from here on out! :tongue1:
> 
> And believe or not this new "Zip" is really quite nice - I'm suitably camphored for the evening!


I'll wait a while before I tackle that bit.

For the record, I quite liked it. More of the floral/Lakeland goodness than Morlaix. In fact, it was like smoking a small bowl of Ennerdale - something that I enjoy doing!


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Well, I think you may have been wrong about this one Terry. It's awesome. Smells quite similar to 1792, although toned down quite a bit, I think there may be quite a bit less Tonquin. It's quite moist & coarse, but delicious in every way.
> 
> *I think you need some.*
> 
> Been using a measuring cup to administer Elmo's Reserve this morning.


Ah - these 5 little words must have just somehow slipped by. How silly of me...


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> And believe or not this new "Zip" is really quite nice - I'm suitably camphored for the evening!


I'm glad you received the samples already Terry. Elmo's Reserve is certainly unique, I've been enjoying it quite a bit ever since opening up the tin (I don't think I'll ever buy SG Snuff out of a tap box again). My only complaint with it is how coarse it is.

I really, really like Zip. It sounds like it would be overpowering, but in reality it's quite far from it. Lots of delicious tobacco behind the "zip".

Been snuffing Zip all morning to put a little skip in my step.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> I'm glad you received the samples already Terry. Elmo's Reserve is certainly unique, I've been enjoying it quite a bit ever since opening up the tin (I don't think I'll ever buy SG Snuff out of a tap box again). My only complaint with it is how coarse it is.
> 
> I really, really like Zip. It sounds like it would be overpowering, but in reality it's quite far from it. Lots of delicious tobacco behind the "zip".
> 
> Been snuffing Zip all morning to put a little skip in my step.


I agree with both your choices. Since I really dislike anything mentholated (bad Skoal memories from childhood), I was surprised how pleasant I found the Zip. 
Thanks for the generous taste of each!


----------



## freestoke

I feel my Mister Snuff order coming closer. Today would be good. :spy: So where are all the snuff emoticons? About all I can find is this handy proboscis extender...


----------



## Bigcatohmy

HIT AGAIN this time right at the office! The HR lady hands me an envelope with a VERY strong smell of Menthol/Camphor Coming off it, w/o even opening it I knew... HIT#2. Tkank you Jeff I'll try this stuff out very err _carefully_!

Contents: Sample of Zipp 
Sample of Hopfen Schnupf

You guys are awesome, thanks!

just tried a bit of the Zip, wowza! Thats a fresh feeling nostril...


----------



## commonsenseman

Bigcatohmy said:


> HIT AGAIN this time right at the office! The HR lady hands me an envelope with a VERY strong smell of Menthol/Camphor Coming off it, w/o even opening it I knew... HIT#2. Tkank you Jeff I'll try this stuff out very err _carefully_!
> 
> Contents: Sample of Zipp
> Sample of Hopfen Schnupf
> 
> You guys are awesome, thanks!
> 
> just tried a bit of the Zip, wowza! Thats a fresh feeling nostril...


Whoops, wasn't sure which address to send it to.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Desertlifter

Started the day with some Barrister's Cut, then moved on to some SG Irish D Light later on. Nice contrast.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> Started the day with some Barrister's Cut. . .


As my heart swells with pride...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Most of the day it's been Hedges, but since Terry bombed me, an hour or so ago, It's been Ennerdale Barristers Cut!

This stuff is awsome!


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> As my heart swells with pride...


And well it should! I think I'm hitting the sack tonight with some Barrister's Cut, actually. Should just be wearing off come the morning shower, with fading dreams of women of the night. :evil:

No mail today. Not even a hearing aid ad. out:


----------



## ProbateGeek

El wedo del milagro said:


> Most of the day it's been Hedges, *but since Terry bombed me*, an hour or so ago, It's been Ennerdale Barristers Cut!
> 
> This stuff is awsome!


I did? Damn - I'm starting to get all confused, whom I've hit and whom I've only thought of hitting. Guess that's just part of the CMP.

[that's right, the Codger Maturation Process]


----------



## mcgreggor57

I can't believe I left home without any this morning. Sweet Scotch as soon as I got home and now some Torque Blueberry.


----------



## floogy

Well I got a sample of Navy Plain and a "sample" of Three Thistle from Jeff today. Thanks a bunch for those! Let's see, initial impressions. Navy Plain is, well, plain. Potent, dry and fine. Initially had some burning and sneezing but nothing too bad. The nic is there but different from other delivery methods. Kind of mildly light headed that kind of grows for a bit. Three Thistle is a bit milder i guess. More flavor but I'm not sure of what. Also very fine and dry, didn't have the same burn and I found it a bit more enjoyable. Also, what is the frequency one might typically snuff at? I took one of the Navy Plain, one TT and then another of Navy Plain in about 20 min. Too much? The nic isn't kicking my ass but I don't have much tolerance and I don't want to burn out.

Thanks again Jeff!

PS Which Three Thistle did you send? Sweet or strong?

PPS Just took another Three Thistle with a spoon on my Czech pipe tool. Works well for that.


----------



## commonsenseman

floogy said:


> Well I got a sample of Navy Plain and a "sample" of Three Thistle from Jeff today. Thanks a bunch for those! Let's see, initial impressions. Navy Plain is, well, plain. Potent, dry and fine. Initially had some burning and sneezing but nothing too bad. The nic is there but different from other delivery methods. Kind of mildly light headed that kind of grows for a bit. Three Thistle is a bit milder i guess. More flavor but I'm not sure of what. Also very fine and dry, didn't have the same burn and I found it a bit more enjoyable. Also, what is the frequency one might typically snuff at? I took one of the Navy Plain, one TT and then another of Navy Plain in about 20 min. Too much? The nic isn't kicking my ass but I don't have much tolerance and I don't want to burn out.
> 
> Thanks again Jeff!
> 
> PS Which Three Thistle did you send? Sweet or strong?
> 
> PPS Just took another Three Thistle with a spoon on my Czech pipe tool. Works well for that.


Glad you got them already!

I had similar first impressions, although I preferred the Navy Plain, now I'm not so sure.....

They're both quite fine & dry, requiring some trial & error to perfect.

Anyway, it is indeed Three Thistles Strong. I'm not sure if the "strong" refers to the smokiness, to nicotine, or to the "burn". As you mentioned, it doesn't have as much burn as Navy Plain, so I can only assume it's either nicotine or smokiness.

If it's not too much for you, then it's not too much. We all have different tolerances.


----------



## steinr1

floogy said:


> Well I got a sample of Navy Plain and a "sample" of Three Thistle from Jeff today. Thanks a bunch for those! Let's see, initial impressions. Navy Plain is, well, plain. Potent, dry and fine. Initially had some burning and sneezing but nothing too bad. The nic is there but different from other delivery methods. Kind of mildly light headed that kind of grows for a bit. Three Thistle is a bit milder i guess. More flavor but I'm not sure of what. Also very fine and dry, didn't have the same burn and I found it a bit more enjoyable. Also, what is the frequency one might typically snuff at? I took one of the Navy Plain, one TT and then another of Navy Plain in about 20 min. *Too much?* The nic isn't kicking my ass but I don't have much tolerance and I don't want to burn out.
> 
> Thanks again Jeff!
> 
> PS Which Three Thistle did you send? Sweet or strong?
> 
> PPS Just took another Three Thistle with a spoon on my Czech pipe tool. Works well for that.


Not enough!


----------



## Commander Quan

Does anyone know where I can find SG Scotch, not the SP Scotch or the Scotch Black, just Scotch? I bought this tin from Mr Snuff in the spring and it is fantastic, I just can't find anymore of it, and I'm almost out. It's becoming critical.


----------



## steinr1

Commander Quan said:


> Does anyone know where I can find SG Scotch, not the SP Scotch or the Scotch Black, just Scotch? I bought this tin from Mr Snuff in the spring and it is fantastic, I just can't find anymore of it, and I'm almost out. It's becoming critical.


Don't seem to be able to get this for a while in the UK.


----------



## Commander Quan

That figures.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

OK. Codger Maturation Process in progress: I'm only pushing fifty, but i'm an an old dude, OK.

Kat tell's me I'm sexy. I don't care what yall think.

Terry, I love ya bro, but I'm gonna hit ya hard. You and Dan both need a good hit, and I go it for yall
.


----------



## ProbateGeek

El wedo del milagro said:


> OK. Codger Maturation Process in progress: I'm only pushing fifty, but i'm an an old dude, OK.
> 
> Kat tell's me I'm sexy. I don't care what yall think.
> 
> Terry, I love ya bro, but I'm gonna hit ya hard. You and Dan both need a good hit, *and I go it for yall*
> .


Yeah, I don't doubt that, Mark. But don't you remember? You already paid me and Dan back. Remember? Yeah, you hit us REAL hard, right Dan? Wow - it was really something, and we're even STILL recovering.

Hey, I'm pushing 50, too, so I know how easy it is to forget.

Glad I was able to set you straight, my friend! :wink:


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, I don't doubt that, Mark. But don't you remember? You already paid me and Dan back. Remember? Yeah, you hit us REAL hard, right Dan? Wow - it was really something, and we're even STILL recovering.
> 
> Hey, I'm pushing 50, too, so *I know how easy it is to forget*.
> 
> Glad I was able to set you straight, my friend! :wink:


I'm enjoying it. As you get older, you seem to meet a lot of people you have never seen before and they all seem to be immediately very friendly. Odd. Old age must inspire confidence in others.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, I don't doubt that, Mark. But don't you remember? You already paid me and Dan back. Remember? Yeah, you hit us REAL hard, right Dan? Wow - it was really something, and we're even STILL recovering.
> 
> Hey, I'm pushing 50, too, so I know how easy it is to forget.
> 
> Glad I was able to set you straight, my friend! :wink:


Old age must inspire confidence in others. Odd. As you get older, you seem to meet a lot of people you have never seen before and they all seem to be immediately very friendly.

And you tend to repeat yourself.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges and Seville today.
In large doses.
The hangover demands it.
Yep.


----------



## commonsenseman

I'm coming down with a cold, so I've been using O&G to clear things up today.


----------



## freestoke

Now I remember! I was supposed to refill the pill container with Tom Buck!


----------



## mcgreggor57

commonsenseman said:


> I'm coming down with a cold, so I've been using O&G to clear things up today.


+1...well actually more like preventative medicine.


----------



## ProbateGeek

mcgreggor57 said:


> +1...well actually more like preventative medicine.


My wife, my daughter, many at my office, all with sniffles and/or start of a cold. I'm immune, thanks to my daily prescription written by Dr. Buck. :tongue:


----------



## Desertlifter

Tom Buck.

Surprisingly complex stuff, this snuff. Opens with a bit of pepper and a perfumish kind of note. The pepper fades quickly and is replaced by a slightly sweet tobacco riding along with the perfume, and then that fades first into an almost caramel sweetness and then citrus.

Does this make sense, or am I off track?


----------



## steinr1

Desertlifter said:


> Tom Buck.
> 
> Surprisingly complex stuff, this snuff. Opens with a bit of pepper and a perfumish kind of note. The pepper fades quickly and is replaced by a slightly sweet tobacco riding along with the perfume, and then that fades first into an almost caramel sweetness and then citrus.
> 
> Does this make sense, or am I off track?


What you get in the aroma is a very individual thing to do with sensitivity, previous experience of similar smells and memory. In wine circles you can say anything you like about the bouquet and no-one will argue; just don't get the acid wrong.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges. Which, by the way, smells of *MENTHOL*. I don't expect much argument on that one.


----------



## Desertlifter

Having a nice Morlaix wake-up this morning.


----------



## commonsenseman

Alternating between O&G & Clove this morning.


----------



## steinr1

Got a slight cold today so no-one wants or needs to know what's in my nose.

Well, OK, a bit of Hedges. For medicinal purposes only, I assure you.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch straight.


----------



## laloin

pinch of mccrystal medicated to clear my sinus. All this cold dry air blocks up my sinus. Can breathe now


----------



## steinr1

Still got a bit of a cold, so it's Hedges for me.


----------



## Desertlifter

Off to bed late last night after visiting with oldest son and playing scrabble. Sadly this precipitated my being called in to work at 6am. I'm getting to old for this kind of thing. If I get up this early it should be to hunt or fish. 

Morlaix since I wholly lack time for anything stouter. If only I had some torque quit or something with more nic.


----------



## steinr1

Desertlifter said:


> Off to bed late last night after visiting with oldest son and playing scrabble. Sadly this precipitated my being called in to work at 6am. I'm getting to old for this kind of thing. If I get up this early it should be to hunt or fish.
> 
> Morlaix since I wholly lack time for anything stouter. If only I had some torque quit or *something with more nic*.


SG Chocolate Snuff - it's fun.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Desertlifter said:


> If only I had some torque quit or something with more nic.


Any American Scotch snuff. Between the sweet, rich, smokey tobacco, and the stout nicotine content, it's hard to put down.

Hedges today (and most every day). They should pay me to do comerrcials for them. I'd take a couple big snorts, say , "Whoo" with feeling, and look dead at the camera with smiling, watery eyes, and twirl my mustache.


----------



## Tasiac

Enjoying some kendal brown for now, maybe some hedges before bed. My neighbors upstairs just moved and were used to me. Since Dan gifted me some snuff I've been waking up every morning at around 7 as usual, have a nice wake up sniff of hedges and let out a deep raspy "woooo hot damn thats good stuff" - I feel bad for whoever moves in above me.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I've not taken any snuff since Thursday. So, why not a little Tom Buck...


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I've not taken any snuff since Thursday. So, why not a little Tom Buck...


It's okay, Terry. I've been taking up the slack for you. :smile:


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Wilson's of Sharrow Cherry Menthol.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Some O&G before Christmas Eve services this afternoon and Tom Buck while wrapping presents. Hopefully my Mr Snuff order will be here next week.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Berwick Brown today.


----------



## gahdzila

The local liquor place had a tin (errr...plastic can) of AS Dental Scotch, so I thought I'd give it a shot. Stout stuff for sure. I think I like it :thumb:


----------



## DanR

A little patchouli for me today. I really love the woodsy scent of that one.


----------



## freestoke

Crushing news from Mister Snuff. No Morocco, but what's worse is they've been holding up my order! :rant: I told them to stick in any F&T whatever to make up the order and send it on forthwith. sigh. I was thinking it might actually arrive today. Oh well. out:


----------



## Desertlifter

Enjoying the rest of my Barrister's Cut. Good stuff, this snuff!


----------



## steinr1

DanR said:


> A little patchouli for me today. I really love the woodsy scent of that one.


Doesn't it make you a bit unnerved that you might be being stalked by a hippy?

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T Macouba.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Crushing news from Mister Snuff. No Morocco, but what's worse is they've been holding up my order! :rant: I told them to stick in any F&T whatever to make up the order and send it on forthwith. sigh. I was thinking it might actually arrive today. Oh well. out:


Sorry to hear of your troubles, Jim (addict!). If you truly MUST have some Morocco, let me know.

I left my pocket-tin of Tom Buck at home this morning. Went another two days without snuff - I see no addiction here. Nevertheless, glad to be enjoying a little Barrister's Cut myself this morning, which I had stashed away at my office.

Wait - I've got snuff stashed away, just in case? You think I'm in denial about anything here? :hmm:


----------



## mcgreggor57

freestoke said:


> Crushing news from Mister Snuff. No Morocco, but what's worse is they've been holding up my order! :rant: I told them to stick in any F&T whatever to make up the order and send it on forthwith. sigh. I was thinking it might actually arrive today. Oh well. out:


Oh no!!!!! I ordered mine on the 9th and it shipped the same day. Was hoping it might arrive Friday the 21st, but no such luck.

Some RM Sweet Scotch today, although about ready to switch to liquid scotch -given the crazies out today.


----------



## freestoke

I've had Morocco before, so I knew about that one. I appreciate the offer, Terry, but I think I should have my nose full until spring. (Hell, it was already overloaded with the Tom Buck and Barrister's Cut you've strafed my position with, not to speak of the Toast and Marmalade I'm still working on from the DanR/Karatekyle collaborative sortie. lane 

Think I'll dip into the Barrister's Cut and gird myself for the storm. :yo:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Berwick Brown, and Seville today.


----------



## Nachman

I was running low on the Abraxas Dragun snuff so I ordered four from mrsnuff. The computer told me the order was so small I would have to pay an extra dollar and a half or add something. I added some WOS Best SP. I haven't snuffed an SP in quite a while, but used to use them almost exclusively. Hope I don't like it too well, or I will have to buy an assortment of SPs again.


----------



## DanR

steinr1 said:


> Doesn't it make you a bit unnerved that you might be being stalked by a hippy?


I often ask myself if maybe I'm becoming the hippie? :lol:

Just went with some Molen's Gingerbread. Very coarse (for me anyway), but a lovely scent.


----------



## commonsenseman

Hopfen Schnupf for me this morning.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Wilson's of Sharrow Cherry Menthol.


----------



## NonNobis

Wilson's of Sharrow Sandalwood and a pipe of Orlik Golden Sliced loaded for later


----------



## commonsenseman

Snuffing lots of Zip today.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Snuffing lots of Zip today.


Damn! I should have brought mine in from home.

Oh, well - I'll have to be content with this excellent _Barrister's Cut_. Who makes this again? :tongue1:


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing, F&T Bordeaux.


----------



## Desertlifter

Barrister's Cut

And then SG Irish D Lite

And then more Barrister's Cut (really trying to stretch it out!)

And then some Toque Quit.

Feeling the snuff love today! :biggrin:


----------



## laloin

couple of pinches of WOS honey methnal. help cleared my sinus 
always a good thing


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> Barrister's Cut
> 
> And then SG Irish D Lite
> 
> And then more Barrister's Cut (really trying to stretch it out!)
> 
> And then some Toque Quit.
> 
> Feeling the snuff love today! :biggrin:


Not to worry, Brian - I've got plenty of Ennerdale Flake, and it will eventually be time to whip up another batch of the BC.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Railroad Mills Sweet Scotch.


----------



## freestoke

They shipped my order Friday! Here it is in its final form:

2 x Gawith Hoggarth English Rose 25g $9.96
1 x Fribourg & Treyer Bureau 25g $5.99
1 x Fribourg & Treyer Seville 25g $5.99
1 x Glass Bullet Black $3.99
1 x Samuel Gawith Elmo's Reserve 25g $4.98
1 x Glass Bullet Clear $3.99
1 x Wilsons Chocolate Orange 25g $4.59
1 x Wilsons Irish High Toast 22 25g $4.59
1 x Fribourg & Treyer Old Paris 25g $5.99

Can't wait to fire a cartridge into my nose. :smile:


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... The ends of various mentholesque snuffs. Hedges, Honey Menthol, Cherry Menthol, Crumbs of Comfort. All full of menthol and minty goodness.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental sweet, and Tube Rose today.


----------



## Desertlifter

SG Irish D Lite

This was initially harsh to me, and the cut feels....rough?

Love it now.


----------



## NonNobis

Packard's Club Snuff for me today. :boom:


----------



## Desertlifter

Okay - I REALLY hesitate to ask questions like this on puff but...

What of Dholakia? https://mistersnuff.com/catalog/jewels-india-bundle-p-1260.html looks somewhat interesting.


----------



## steinr1

Desertlifter said:


> Okay - I REALLY hesitate to ask questions like this on puff but...
> 
> What of Dholakia? https://mistersnuff.com/catalog/jewels-india-bundle-p-1260.html looks somewhat interesting.


I've never tried it, but I do know that my Indian programmers take other snuff home to India rather than use this. It does have a following, apparently. What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> Okay - I REALLY hesitate to ask questions like this on puff but...
> 
> What of Dholakia? https://mistersnuff.com/catalog/jewels-india-bundle-p-1260.html looks somewhat interesting.


I've got some Dholakia White I'm willing to part with. I took to this particular snuff like some take to the 1792 - with repugnance. However, in this case it may be warranted as I found it painfully unpleasant. YMMV.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> *I've got some Dholakia White I'm willing to part with.* I took to this particular snuff like some take to the 1792 - with repugnance. However, in this case it may be warranted as I found it painfully unpleasant. YMMV.


Sending baggies of white powder through the post. It'll be fine... Cavity search, anyone?


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> I've got some Dholakia White I'm willing to part with. I took to this particular snuff like some take to the 1792 - with repugnance. However, in this case it may be warranted as I found it painfully unpleasant. YMMV.


The Mr. Snuff review:
_Not quite white, but very light tan, with the finest, driest grind I've ever experienced, this has to be the least "user friendly" snuff I've ever tried. A slight ammonia scent, backed up by a musty, sweaty, exotic, dried salty anchovy quality that has something of the fragrance of a crowd in a very hot, congested market place. _

Sounds like production is like this:

1. tape anchovies to one's armpits and then run on a treadmill for an hour
2. wander around Texas Street in Busan for a couple of hours in July. Bonus points for tear gas exposure
3. return to your rack, coat armpit with cayenne
4. sniff armpit robustly while watching Sabado Gigante

Am I right here?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Desertlifter said:


> Okay - I REALLY hesitate to ask questions like this on puff but...
> 
> What of Dholakia? https://mistersnuff.com/catalog/jewels-india-bundle-p-1260.html looks somewhat interesting.


If that is the regular Dholakia, it is VERY strong, almost black, and has a strong smell of rose. I rather like it.

In honor of NEW YEARS eve, today I'm snuffing Buck's Fizz (Champagne flavour). It's AWSOME! There is a party in my nose!


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have mostly been snuffing... Crumbs of Comfort. (and not the Turkish wrestler's jock strap that apparently is Dholakia White. Lovely.)


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> Sounds like production is like this:
> 
> 1. tape anchovies to one's armpits and then run on a treadmill for an hour
> 2. wander around Texas Street in Busan for a couple of hours in July. Bonus points for tear gas exposure
> 3. return to your rack, coat armpit with cayenne
> 4. sniff armpit robustly while watching Sabado Gigante
> 
> Am I right here?


:biglaugh: When I first started figuring out my order, having heard of "The White" here earlier, I looked it up. Does sound a bit like powdered armpit salt and fish powder, doesn't it? ainkiller: I decide to skip it.


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> :biglaugh: When I first started figuring out my order, having heard of "The White" here earlier, I looked it up. Does sound a bit like powdered armpit salt and fish powder, doesn't it? ainkiller: I decide to skip it.


Soo.....The White (must be caps, right?) is the Mixture 79 of snuff? Sounds intriguing. For some reason I'm picturing a snuff vherf with all of us blowing our noses with tears running down our faces.

Tom Buck for the moment, FWIW. Quite nice after a bowl of Sugar Barrel.


----------



## Machurtado

Ok guys I think I need one more slope to slide down I need some recommendations on which snuff to buy first. Desert lifter has already sent me the link to Mr. Snuff just need to know what I should order. Thanks guys!


----------



## mikebjrtx

Tried some Six Photo Cheetah tonight. It's strong and relaxing but my head is stopped up now. Hedges clears my sinuses and makes it easier to breath, but this stuff made my nose swell shut.


----------



## steinr1

Machurtado said:


> Ok guys I think I need one more slope to slide down I need some recommendations on which snuff to buy first. Desert lifter has already sent me the link to Mr. Snuff just need to know what I should order. Thanks guys!


*Hedges - *THE* Menthol snuff
*F&T High Dry Toast - Smokey, strong plain snuff 
Samuel Gawith Chocolate Snuff - Chocolate, very chocolate.
*F&T Kendal Brown - A possibly controversial choice. An SP, but milder and richer than the usual choice of forum members, Tom Buck.
Gawith, Hoggarth Almond Snuff - Powdered marzipan.
*F&T French Carotte - Smells like an old fashioned barber's shop.
*F&T Bordeaux - A big bouquet of flowers and then some. 
F&T Santo Domingo - Black, STRONG, very distinctive. I get a carbolic whiff which I love.

Hard to say which I'd drop if the list is too long. Ones starred are probably the more essential to demonstrate the range available. You may notice that Fribourg and Treyer feature heavily. They have a quite small range and all are great.


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> I'm picturing a snuff vherf with all of us blowing our noses with tears running down our faces.


I'm in! :suspicious:


----------



## mcgreggor57

More Sweet Scotch. Also, it's probably been asked, what is SP in reference to snuff?


----------



## steinr1

mcgreggor57 said:


> More Sweet Scotch. Also, it's probably been asked, what is SP in reference to snuff?


Spanish Prize. A reference, I believe, to the actions of the good old British Privateers who may have "acquired" tobacco from time to time.

Just had a quick peek on t'Internet. Appears this may refer to a particular incident and the taken snuff was then sold as "Spanish Prize".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Hopsonn

It's on Wikipedia - so it MUST be true.


----------



## gahdzila

Been hitting the F&T High Dry Toast today (thanks again, DanR!).


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... More Crumbs of Comfort.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Mostly Patchuli today, with a wee bit of Absenthe also.


----------



## gahdzila

.....and now, the wait begins 

1 x Fribourg & Treyer High Dry Toast 25g 
1 x Hedges 260 25g 
1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 21g 
1 x Samuel Gawith Chocolate 10g 
1 x Wilsons Cherry Menthol 10g 
1 x Dholakia White 10g 
1 x Metal Bullet Green 
1 x Acrylic Bullet Black


----------



## mcgreggor57

gahdzila said:


> .....and now, the wait begins
> 
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer High Dry Toast 25g
> 1 x Hedges 260 25g
> 1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 21g
> 1 x Samuel Gawith Chocolate 10g
> 1 x Wilsons Cherry Menthol 10g
> 1 x Dholakia White 10g
> 1 x Metal Bullet Green
> 1 x Acrylic Bullet Black


My order from the 9th still hasn't arrived and I've already filled my shopping cart again. LOL


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> .....and now, the wait begins
> 
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer High Dry Toast 25g
> 1 x Hedges 260 25g
> 1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 21g
> 1 x Samuel Gawith Chocolate 10g
> 1 x Wilsons Cherry Menthol 10g
> 1 x *Dholakia White* 10g
> 1 x Metal Bullet Green
> 1 x Acrylic Bullet Black


You are a brave man...


----------



## gahdzila

Some things I just _have_ to try for myself, Robert. Like Ennerdale and Tambolaka and Mixture 79


----------



## NonNobis

6 Photo Medicated No.6 on a cold New Years Day night


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> Some things I just _have_ to try for myself, Robert. Like Ennerdale and Tambolaka and Mixture 79


I just tried a little of the Dholakia White again to refresh my recollection, as they say. 
It actually is pretty nice, provided you take the smallest amount you can possibly manage. Which is a tiny, _ tiny_ amount. Amazing nic hit for such a miniscule taste.

I am not altogether trusting of Indian snuffs - be careful out there.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> I just tried a little of the Dholakia White again to refresh my recollection, as they say.
> It actually is pretty nice, provided you take the smallest amount you can possibly manage. Which is a tiny, _ tiny_ amount. Amazing nic hit for such a miniscule taste.
> 
> I am not altogether trusting of Indian snuffs - be careful out there.


Alright, durngum it. Have to try this stuff! It's going in the order.


----------



## gahdzila

mcgreggor57 said:


> My order from the 9th still hasn't arrived and I've already filled my shopping cart again. LOL


The 9th??? Wow. I was expecting shipment to take a while, but that's over 3 weeks, Gregg. How long do mrsnuff orders usually take to get over here?


----------



## mcgreggor57

I was told most folks get them in around 12 days. What with the holidays and all, I'm not sweating it at this point. Hopefully it was delivered Saturday or yesterday to the office. I'll give them until the end of the week before contacting them.


----------



## mcgreggor57

ProbateGeek said:


> I am not altogether trusting of Indian snuffs - be careful out there.


The 6 Photo sampler is in my shopping cart ready for my next order. We'll see...


----------



## DanR

I really like the Indian snuffs, and 6 photo has a few of my favorites so far, although a few of them smell very similar. I like the strong floral notes and the nice kick. 

The white is really fine, and I agree with Terry, you get very little flavor from it. I tend to mix the white in with something else to give it a jolt. 

You guys might also like the Fubar Grunt. It has a nice tobacco base flavor with a decent kick also. It's easier to snuff as well.


----------



## DanR

So, I noticed some of you guys are ordering the little plastic bullets. I have a few and I like them, especially for a quick no mess snuff when I'm out and about. I bought a few of these metal bullets a while back and they're terrific. Much more durable than the plastic ones. Just thought I should share...

Aluminum Snuff Bullet Nose Modicum U s Made | eBay


----------



## gahdzila

DanR said:


> So, I noticed some of you guys are ordering the little plastic bullets. I have a few and I like them, especially for a quick no mess snuff when I'm out and about. I bought a few of these metal bullets a while back and they're terrific. Much more durable than the plastic ones. Just thought I should share...
> 
> Aluminum Snuff Bullet Nose Modicum U s Made | eBay


Those look nice!

I ordered a plastic bullet and a metal bullet (different from the eBay one you posted, I think) from mrsnuff. I haven't tried bullets yet, but they're inexpensive enough that I thought it worthwhile to snag two different styles to see how I like 'em. I'd like to be able to carry a couple of different flavors with me.

I'm currently using a small aluminum container that I picked up at Walgreens a while back. It works quite well, actually. the lid is threaded and has a rubber o ring seal. I think they are designed to hold a small glass vial of nitroglycerine (if you don't work in healthcare and have never had a heart attack, you'll have no idea what that means...I'll try to find a pic).


----------



## ProbateGeek

As curious as I am about these cute little bullets, it would take a large cash payment for me to take a whole bullet-full of the Dholakia White at one go - the stuff is potent.


----------



## gahdzila

This is it - Deluxe Metal One-Container Pill Fob Keychain

I use the spoon from a Czech pipe tool to scoop it out and sniff off of.


----------



## freestoke

mcgreggor57 said:


> I was told most folks get them in around 12 days. What with the holidays and all, I'm not sweating it at this point. Hopefully it was delivered Saturday or yesterday to the office. I'll give them until the end of the week before contacting them.


With me, they took quite a while to tell me they were out of Bureau (?) and email for a resolution. Maybe they delayed getting yours in the mail because they were waiting to get a shipment of something on your order. I got an email notice when they sent mine Friday and I ordered on the 11th.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> As curious as I am about these cute little bullets, it would take a large cash payment for me to take a whole bullet-full of the Dholakia White at one go - the stuff is potent.


And I was feeling so happy that I didn't order any. out: I hate it here. out: The minute I start pulling out of my tobacco/pipe/snuff inferiority complex, something like this comes up. out: (How can I feel left out not getting to sniff armpits? Can somebody explain any of this? :dunno


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Those look nice!
> 
> I ordered a plastic bullet and a metal bullet (different from the eBay one you posted, I think) from mrsnuff. I haven't tried bullets yet, but they're inexpensive enough that I thought it worthwhile to snag two different styles to see how I like 'em. I'd like to be able to carry a couple of different flavors with me.


Somebody posted that the plastic ones at MSnuff were a little dodgy but that the glass ones were nice, so I went with a couple of the glass. I think I'm anticipating the bullets as much as the snuff. :lol:


----------



## mcgreggor57

freestoke said:


> With me, they took quite a while to tell me they were out of Bureau (?) and email for a resolution. Maybe they delayed getting yours in the mail because they were waiting to get a shipment of something on your order. I got an email notice when they sent mine Friday and I ordered on the 11th.


I got notice when they shipped on the 10th. All is good as it was waiting for me at the office this morning!!

First off was F&T Santo Domingo.


----------



## freestoke

mcgreggor57 said:


> I got notice when they shipped on the 10th. All is good as it was waiting for me at the office this morning!!
> 
> First off was F&T Santo Domingo.


Oh no!  Twenty three days? out: Another three weeks. out:I won't be able to get to my mailbox by then.


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> Somebody posted that the plastic ones at MSnuff were a little dodgy but that the glass ones were nice, so I went with a couple of the glass. I think I'm anticipating the bullets as much as the snuff. :lol:


Yeah, I'm looking forward to trying them as well. I saw the glass ones....but I was concerned about it getting cracked with me tossing it in my work bag or dropping it on the concrete floor at work (bringing snuff to work was the main driving factor behind wanting a bullet). We'll have to compare notes when we get them!


----------



## mcgreggor57

freestoke said:


> Oh no!  Twenty three days? out: Another three weeks. out:I won't be able to get to my mailbox by then.


I'm betting a couple of major holidays had something to do with the delay. Mr Snuff said the orders should hit US soil in about 5 business days. The rest of the wait is clearing customs and USPS time.

McChrystal's Mild Lemon. Whoo Hoo... 2 for 2 on working my way through this order. I'm so glad I had it delivered to work :evil:


----------



## freestoke

That means I might get it Monday! :banana: Thanks, Gregg!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Elmo's Reserve today. Using it right outta the 10gm "tap box". These Sam Gawith tap boxes rock! Other than them, I just use the glass bullets.


----------



## freestoke

Okay. What's a tap box, Mark?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sam Gawith snuff, when bought in the 10 gm size, comes in a "tap box".

It is a small plastic box with a sliding opening in the corner. Ya slide the opening open and tap out a dose. Tap box. I like 'em.


----------



## commonsenseman

Just to give a fair warning about the tap boxes, they do tend to dry out fairly quickly & they're not as fresh as the tins in general. On the upside, they sure are handy.

Snuffing Three Thistles today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I keep all my snuffs in a small tupperware at home. I carry my daily snuff in a bullet or a tapbox.


----------



## steinr1

commonsenseman said:


> Just to give a fair warning about the tap boxes, *they do tend to dry out fairly quickly & they're not as fresh as the tins in general.* On the upside, they sure are handy.
> 
> Snuffing Three Thistles today.


Agreed on that. Personally, I just reuse one (or two) of the small tins for carrying snuff about. I've had a few disasters with them opening in inappropriate places (normally cack-handedly dropped while driving) but they are about right for a day's supply, keep the snuff fresh (not that it gets a chance to go stale) and suit my "pinch" style of using snuff.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing Wilson's of Sharrow Honey Menthol.


----------



## commonsenseman

El wedo del milagro said:


> I keep all my snuffs in a small tupperware at home. I carry my daily snuff in a bullet or a tapbox.


Fair 'nuff, can't really argue with that. In my very limited experience, I've found them to be quite different than the tinned version of the same snuff. YMMV.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert....OMG!!!!!


----------



## Nachman

freestoke said:


> Oh no!  Twenty three days? out: Another three weeks. out:I won't be able to get to my mailbox by then.


December is exceptionally slow. Royal mail is a little slower before Boxing Day, USPS is a little slow until after New Years, But US Customs is AWOL until all holidays are over. Packages sit there while visions of sugar plums dance through their heads.


----------



## laloin

some packard's club snuff to clear my sinus. Always a good methnal blend to start the afternoons right


----------



## mcgreggor57

freestoke said:


> That means I might get it Monday! :banana: Thanks, Gregg!


oke:


----------



## gahdzila

Looking good! I want to hear about that Black Coffee when you try it, Gregg!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Coffee's coffee - I want to hear about the _Seville_ and other Fribourg & Treyer!

Man, it's a bit like first grade "show & tell", ain't it? :tongue:


----------



## steinr1

mcgreggor57 said:


> oke:


French Carotte is one of my favourites. If it's new to you, you are in for a real treat. If it's not, you still are in for a real treat.


----------



## mcgreggor57

gahdzila said:


> Looking good! I want to hear about that Black Coffee when you try it, Gregg!


Like a great dark fresh roasted cup of heaven.



ProbateGeek said:


> Coffee's coffee - I want to hear about the _Seville_ and other Fribourg & Treyer!
> 
> Man, it's a bit like first grade "show & tell", ain't it? :tongue:


The Santo Domingo was a huge blast of goodness. 
The Seville was an amazing floral scent. If this is what an SP is, sign me up for more,
I haven't tried the French Carotte yet

So far the best has been the Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert. A great dessert flavor.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I picture Gregg walking around his office/job site repeating (between sniffs) over and over to himself quietly: "Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert, Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert, Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert, Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert, Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert..."


----------



## steinr1

mcgreggor57 said:


> Like a great dark fresh roasted cup of heaven.
> 
> The Santo Domingo was a huge blast of goodness.
> The Seville was an amazing floral scent. *If this is what an SP is, sign me up for more*,
> I haven't tried the French Carotte yet
> 
> So far the best has been the Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert. A great dessert flavor.


It is often classified as an SP, but a very unusual one in my opinion; not at all in the usual SP mould.

For French Carotte (just took a toot - couldn't resist) - think an old-fashioned gentleman's barber. Not a uni-sex hairdresser. "Something for the weekend, Sir?"


----------



## gahdzila

I saw your previous post where you mentioned French Carotte tasting like a barbershop, Robert. Different strokes for different folks, I guess. A barbershop up my nose doesn't sound even remotely appealing to me. But, then...I hated Ennerdale as well, and a lot of gentlemen love that stuff. 

I'm slapping myself for not ordering Black Coffee now.


----------



## BrewShooter

mcgreggor57 said:


> Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert....OMG!!!!!


Definitely one of my favorites. I had a hit of it this morning and might just have another when I get home.


----------



## freestoke

I can see right now that I didn't order enough, did I? out:


----------



## mcgreggor57

ProbateGeek said:


> I picture Gregg walking around his office/job site repeating (between sniffs) over and over to himself quietly: "Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert, Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert, Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert, Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert, Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert..."


Sounds like a scene from Big Bang Theory, LOL. Actually that flavor stayed in my nose the longest of any I've tried. It's definitely going on the re-order.



steinr1 said:


> It is often classified as an SP, but a very unusual one in my opinion; not at all in the usual SP mould.
> 
> For French Carotte (just took a toot - couldn't resist) - think an old-fashioned gentleman's barber. Not a uni-sex hairdresser. "Something for the weekend, Sir?"


Interestingly enough, I can see how you would say that. After just having some, it is a bit different and will take some more snuffing on my part to get used to it. I rather enjoyed it!

And to get the thread back OT: *French Carotte*


----------



## NonNobis

Gawith Hoggarth Wallflower


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Enerdale Barristers Cut today.


----------



## freestoke

Who knew we had a lady snuffer emoticon? :drama: A big pinch of Tom Buck, eyes to the skies...:drama:


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Who knew we had a lady snuffer emoticon? :drama: A big pinch of Tom Buck, eyes to the skies...:drama:


Eyes to the skies, but it appears she's snuffing through a nostril located somewhere on her chin... or her forehead?


----------



## mcgreggor57

F&T Seville


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Eyes to the skies, but it appears she's snuffing through a nostril located somewhere on her chin... or her forehead?


Back-of-the-wrist technique.


----------



## mcgreggor57

S&G Black Coffee. A bit of a sneeze-fest afterward.


----------



## commonsenseman

Sammy G Zip this morning. Almost out, time to replenish supplies.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... GH&Co. Almond Snuff.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Left the snuffings at home - luckily I have a small office stash. 
More Tom Buck, surprise, surprise...


----------



## mcgreggor57

Toques Whiskey & Honey. Best burn so far


----------



## freestoke

HOw do you work these bullets?! :rant:

My order came in! :banana:


----------



## mcgreggor57

freestoke said:


> HOw do you work these bullets?! :rant:
> 
> My order came in! :banana:


Yeahhh!!!! and I'm still fidgeting with the bullet as well. Turn bullet upside down.. Twist the lever on the side...it will grab some of the snuff then rotate it up and sniff when you're ready. At least that's what I did.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Jim, it helps if you stand on your head and get Audrey to help. Keep us posted.


----------



## Desertlifter

Irish D Lite here. Quite like this stuff.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert. Dessert for the nose as someone here said. Ahhhhh


----------



## freestoke

I can't figure the bullet out...or maybe it doesn't deliver a "satisfying" dose for me? :dunno: Just did a big pinch of Seville. Yowzah! :shock: Did lipstick used to smell like that? Like in the 50s? :ask:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch and Prince's Gold today.


----------



## freestoke

First, Seville really sticks with you, doesn't it? Many, many, hours. Second, I've got the scent -- back in ancient times, say the late 40s early 50s, women went to the "powder room" to "powder their noses". There was even a community powder box in the lobby of the women's rest room in a big theater (they don't really have big theaters like that anymore, but they used to be everywhere). That smell, but more concentrated.

I also figured out the bullet! :dance: Cool. Now I can overdose with dignity, without nose shadow. (Thanks, Gregg. It was as you said, but I didn't grok the operation at first.)

English Rose from the clear bullet and Bordeaux from the metal one this morning. BTW, this order is so weird. I ordered two glass-acrylic bullets, got one of those and a metal job. I ordered Morocco, Bureau and Seville, they held up the order for Morocco, asked me for a substitute, I said they could choose, and I got Bordeaux, Seville and -- Morocco. :ask: Not that I'm complaining, since it's all a mystery at this point. Today I'm going to work on the rockets, currently filled with Bordeaux (metal) and Irish Rose.


----------



## freestoke

English Rose redux. These bullets are the nines, if you ask me. :tu


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch Sweet, so far today.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Wilson's of Sharrow Cinnamon. I didn't think much of this one at first and left it alone for a couple of months. The sweet spice does shine through to me now.


----------



## freestoke

Snuffing is grand, now that I have a tidy delivery system. :smile: And all this snuff!! :shock: I had no idea exactly how much I was ordering, to tell you the truth.


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> First, Seville really sticks with you, doesn't it? Many, many, hours. Second, I've got the scent -- back in ancient times, say the late 40s early 50s, women went to the "powder room" to "powder their noses". There was even a community powder box in the lobby of the women's rest room in a big theater (they don't really have big theaters like that anymore, but they used to be everywhere). That smell, but more concentrated.
> 
> I also figured out the bullet! :dance: Cool. Now I can overdose with dignity, without nose shadow. (Thanks, Gregg. It was as you said, but I didn't grok the operation at first.)
> 
> English Rose from the clear bullet and Bordeaux from the metal one this morning. BTW, this order is so weird. I ordered two glass-acrylic bullets, got one of those and a metal job. I ordered Morocco, Bureau and Seville, they held up the order for Morocco, asked me for a substitute, I said they could choose, and I got Bordeaux, Seville and -- Morocco. :ask: Not that I'm complaining, since it's all a mystery at this point. Today I'm going to work on the rockets, currently filled with Bordeaux (metal) and Irish Rose.


:biglaugh:

This whole post made me laugh... Thanks!


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Snuffing is grand, now that I have a tidy delivery system. :smile: And all this snuff!! :shock: *I had no idea exactly how much I was ordering, to tell you the truth.*


The sickness is catchy. :tongue:

Dammit, now I'm going to have to pick up when of these damned bullets... Thanks, Jim.


----------



## szyzk

ProbateGeek said:


> Dammit, now I'm going to have to pick up when of these damned bullets... Thanks, Jim.


You didn't already have one? As Jim says, they are the bees knees.

If you weren't planning on placing an order any time soon, and you don't need the bullet right away, wait until I place another order and I'll pick one up for you.


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> You didn't already have one? As Jim says, they are the bees knees.
> 
> If you weren't planning on placing an order any time soon, and you don't need the bullet right away, wait until I place another order and I'll pick one up for you.


I'm sorry I didn't get more of them now. Did two shots of English Rose in the car, another toot of Bordeaux here at the keyboard. Man, the bullet makes suicide easy. :mrgreen:


----------



## mcgreggor57

freestoke said:


> ... Man, the bullet makes suicide easy. :mrgreen:


LOL. Railroad Sweet Scotch for me


----------



## ProbateGeek

szyzk said:


> You didn't already have one? As Jim says, they are the bees knees.
> 
> If you weren't planning on placing an order any time soon, and you don't need the bullet right away, wait until I place another order and I'll pick one up for you.


Thanks, Andrew - I wasn't planning on placing another order until I'm down to the last of the Tom Buck. Still months away... Let me know when you place an order. If Jim can figure these out, and likes them, chances are we can and will, too.


----------



## Desertlifter

Toque St. Clements for me. It is a snuff that seems confused - not quite flowery, not quite peppery.


----------



## mcgreggor57

What would be considered a peppery snuff?


----------



## gahdzila

If I was sure I would like bullets, I would have ordered more of them, too. Thing is, I'm noticing that my nose is a bit lopsided. My right nostril is much more wide open than my left. It doesn't bother me at all day-to-day, and it's something one wouldn't even notice unless one were trying to shove equal amounts of powdered tobacco up each side :lol: I've been sniffing off of the spoon of my Czech pipe tool, and I've noticed that I must use smaller portions on the right, and use slightly larger portions closer to the nostril on the left to get things to go the way I want them. So I don't know if a bullet is going to work out for me or not. Nonetheless, I can't wait for my order to get here to try 'em out!

I had some F&T High Dry Toast and some Garrett Sweet today.


----------



## Desertlifter

mcgreggor57 said:


> What would be considered a peppery snuff?


I would consider a coarser ground and/or spicy snuff more peppery. To me, Irish D Lite fits this, particularly in comparison to something like Morlaix. Probably way off on my adjectives - its more of a "this feels like I snorted a pepper kernel or three" than anything else.

Speaking of which, I dual-nostriled it tonight apre-dinner. I shall call this a "nostril buffet" snerf. Left nostril St. Clements, right nostril Irish D Lite.

It was.....interesting. One eyeball rattled horizontally for a moment as the Irish D Lite made its presence known, while the other one dilated just for giggles. Likely not overly in my face (hah!) since they are more or less similar. This warrants repetition with say....Morlaix and a menthol.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Desertlifter said:


> I would consider a coarser ground and/or spicy snuff more peppery. To me, Irish D Lite fits this, particularly in comparison to something like Morlaix. Probably way off on my adjectives - its more of a "this feels like I snorted a pepper kernel or three" than anything else.
> 
> Speaking of which, I dual-nostriled it tonight apre-dinner. I shall call this a "nostril buffet" snerf. Left nostril St. Clements, right nostril Irish D Lite.
> 
> It was.....interesting. One eyeball rattled horizontally for a moment as the Irish D Lite made its presence known, while the other one dilated just for giggles. Likely not overly in my face (hah!) since they are more or less similar. This warrants repetition with say....Morlaix and a menthol.


Thanks and RG for taking one for the team on the buffet!


----------



## Baron_Null

Terry was kind enough to send me a sample (quite a hearty sample, at that!) of Tom Buck. I tried it a few weeks ago.

PHEW! Not what I was expecting, but not entirely unpleasant. Not sure how far down I'm gonna go down this new slope, but I will for sure be at least finishing this sample of TB.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Thing is, I'm noticing that my nose is a bit lopsided...So I don't know if a bullet is going to work out for me or not. Nonetheless, I can't wait for my order to get here to try 'em out!
> 
> I had some F&T High Dry Toast and some Garrett Sweet today.


Fear not, Clifford, the bullets are definitely one-size-fits-all. :drama:

Starting the morning with the Mortar primed with Elmo's Reserve. I decided to put the Bordeaux back in the can and put something else in there, since it wasn't sufficiently different from Irish Rose. (Not that it's the same at all.) Anyhow, thanks for the suggestion, Jeff! Good stuff! :drama:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I finished breakfast, and am treating myself to a quart of beer and a BIG pinch of patchouli. It was a difficult pick as the Scotches and the flowery stuff and the Buck's Fizz were calling to me also.

I suspect today is gonna be a downhillslide... probably be doing shots and spoonfuls of AS Dental Scotch by the afternoon...


----------



## mcgreggor57

Some S&G Black Coffee after brunch.


----------



## Desertlifter

Mr. Tom Buck after an hour run.


----------



## steinr1

Desertlifter said:


> I would consider a coarser ground and/or spicy snuff more peppery. To me, Irish D Lite fits this, particularly in comparison to something like Morlaix. Probably way off on my adjectives - its more of a "this feels like I snorted a pepper kernel or three" than anything else.
> 
> Speaking of which, I dual-nostriled it tonight apre-dinner. I shall call this a "nostril buffet" snerf. Left nostril St. Clements, right nostril Irish D Lite.
> 
> It was.....interesting. One eyeball rattled horizontally for a moment as the Irish D Lite made its presence known, while the other one dilated just for giggles. Likely not overly in my face (hah!) since they are more or less similar. This warrants repetition with say....Morlaix and a menthol.


This sounds dangerous to me. You'll end up running in small circles if you leave things unbalanced.

btw - The human nose is an odd beast. You breath mainly through one nostril at a time. They normally switch over on a cycle of about (I believe) 4-5 hours. The change-over is quite abrupt. Very odd once you notice it.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Wilson's of Sharrow Carnation.


----------



## commonsenseman

freestoke said:


> Fear not, Clifford, the bullets are definitely one-size-fits-all. :drama:
> 
> Starting the morning with the Mortar primed with Elmo's Reserve. I decided to put the Bordeaux back in the can and put something else in there, since it wasn't sufficiently different from Irish Rose. (Not that it's the same at all.) Anyhow, thanks for the suggestion, Jeff! Good stuff! :drama:


Glad you're enjoying it!



steinr1 said:


> This sounds dangerous to me. You'll end up running in small circles if you leave things unbalanced.
> 
> btw - The human nose is an odd beast. You breath mainly through one nostril at a time. They normally switch over on a cycle of about (I believe) 4-5 hours. The change-over is quite abrupt. Very odd once you notice it.
> 
> Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Wilson's of Sharrow Carnation.


That explains a lot, I thought my nostrils had a mind of their own.

Dr Verey Plus for me today.


----------



## freestoke

commonsenseman said:


> Glad you're enjoying it!
> .
> .
> .
> That explains a lot, I thought my nostrils had a mind of their own.


Cranked up The Mortar for a couple of rounds of Elmo's this morning, Jeff. Like candy, isn't it? :drama:

And the bivalve nostrils -- I KNEW THAT!! :rant: Once upon a time. I'd forgotten all about it, so thanks, Robert! Maybe refreshing that will trigger other memories from then, and I'll suddenly be able to recite the entirety of Beyond the Fringe again.

Incidentally, Elmo's Reserve seems to clear up both nostrils simultaneously. :tu


----------



## freestoke

More mortar fire from the Elmo's Reserve. I found that you can't really fill The Mortar completely full of the Elmo's, because when you screw on the cap it compresses the snuff into a wad that doesn't load into the chamber anymore. Elmo's is a bit wetter and larger-grained than the others I have, so it "packs". Be advised, otherwise you can wind up firing blanks, as I discovered yesterday, finding myself forced to reload.


----------



## mcgreggor57

McChrystal's Mild Lemon as an afternoon pick me up.


----------



## freestoke

The Mortar has been reloaded with Morocco and the Magic Bullet with English Rose. I'm ready to step up my dart game. :fencing:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Left home without a supply, and just realized the only snuff at the office is Silver Dollar Natural. Awful, simply awful. Mild tobacco note, with overwhelming essence of Purina Dog Chow. Seriously, this is nasty - cannot believe it's made by Toque.


----------



## DanR

You learn something new everyday. I had no idea that your nostrils took turns?

I'm snuffing some F&T Old Paris - in both nostrils - not sure which one is on duty at the moment.


----------



## freestoke

Morocco from The Mortar. :drama:


----------



## Nachman

steinr1 said:


> Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Wilson's of Sharrow Cinnamon. I didn't think much of this one at first and left it alone for a couple of months. The sweet spice does shine through to me now.


Robert, If you like the WOS Cinnamon, you ought to try Abraxas Dragun. It is made by an ex DS on the London Constabulary by the name of Nigel McCarren and is available only through Mr Snuff. It has a really good cinnamon scent and a nice burn.


----------



## Nachman

Desertlifter said:


> Toque St. Clements for me. It is a snuff that seems confused - not quite flowery, not quite peppery.


Oranges and lemons say the bells of Saint Clements.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch Sweet, and a wee bit of Patchuli today.


----------



## DanR

El wedo del milagro said:


> AS Dental Scotch Sweet, and a wee bit of Patchuli today.


I just went with some Patchouli myself. It's the only tin that I purchased in the "Large Size" from F&T. I love it...


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> Robert, If you like the WOS Cinnamon, you ought to try Abraxas Dragun. It is made by an ex DS on the London Constabulary by the name of Nigel McCarren and is available only through Mr Snuff. It has a really good cinnamon scent and a nice burn.


I'll try to give it a spin; I liked the WoS variant, but not "cinnamony" enough for my liking. Subtlety is not my strong suit.

Today, I have been snuffing... GH&Co Almond Snuff. Not subtle at all.


----------



## mcgreggor57

F & T Seville.


----------



## Commander Quan

What style of bullets are you guys using? I have one of the aluminum rockets, but I've never used it. The holes look like they're too small except to snuff only the finest grinds, and that sort of thing isn't my bag right now.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Commander Quan said:


> What style of bullets are you guys using? I have one of the aluminum rockets, but I've never used it. The holes look like they're too small except to snuff only the finest grinds, and that sort of thing isn't my bag right now.


I picked up a couple of the glass bullets from Mr Snuff.


----------



## freestoke

The bronze bullet that I call The Mortar.









The glass bullet. I prefer this one, because the twisty on the metal one is hard to turn.









Can't get these images to copy from Mister Snuff. :dunno:


----------



## mcgreggor57

Post #1264 shows pics of mine,


----------



## DanR

Commander Quan said:


> What style of bullets are you guys using? I have one of the aluminum rockets, but I've never used it. The holes look like they're too small except to snuff only the finest grinds, and that sort of thing isn't my bag right now.


They probably do work better with fine snuffs, which is actually what I prefer. That being said, I bet they'd still work fine for the coarser grinds as well. The amount of snuff they dispense with each "shot" is fairly generous. I tapped some against the back of my hand for comparisons sake once and it seemed like just the right amount.


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> They probably do work better with fine snuffs, which is actually what I prefer. That being said, I bet they'd still work fine for the coarser grinds as well. The amount of snuff they dispense with each "shot" is fairly generous. I tapped some against the back of my hand for comparisons sake once and it seemed like just the right amount.


I'm assuming Elmo's Reserve is one of those coarser grinds. I did have a problem right at first with it, but I think the trick is not to fill the reserve all the way full, so it can slosh around a little when you're loading the chamber.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> Robert, If you like the WOS Cinnamon, you ought to try Abraxas Dragun. It is made by an ex DS on the London Constabulary by the name of Nigel McCarren and is available only through Mr Snuff. It has a really good cinnamon scent and a nice burn.


Done and done. Ordered a couple of tins of the Dragun. Sounds unsubtle. Great. Some of the other snuffs they make are quite the most expensive I've ever seen.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Done and done. Ordered a couple of tins of the Dragun...


CHILI powder up your nose!  I like my hot peppers as much as the next guy, but I really hate it when I accidentally get some on my nose when I'm cutting up Italian long hots. Wow. :hail: :hail: :hail:

I'll just sit here with some Elmer's in my nose and marvel. (I've refilled The Mortar. :drama


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> CHILI powder up your nose!  I like my hot peppers as much as the next guy, but I really hate it when I accidentally get some on my nose when I'm cutting up Italian long hots. Wow. :hail: :hail: :hail:


"Fearsome alchemy"? Sounds like the 1792 Flake of the snuff world.

I'm in! :madgrin:


----------



## Commander Quan

Today is SG KB Original. This one's really grown on me. At first I hated it. I even tried to trade this tin away after only one snuff, but it was the only snuff I had in my computer bag when I went away over Christmas, and decided to give it another shot, it's been good to me since then. :hmm:


----------



## Nachman

steinr1 said:


> Done and done. Ordered a couple of tins of the Dragun. Sounds unsubtle. Great. Some of the other snuffs they make are quite the most expensive I've ever seen.


Nigel uses some expensive ingredients in some of his snuffs. In one he uses Courvosier. Luckily the Dragun is cheap.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges, and Toque Bourbon today.


----------



## ProbateGeek

lostdog13 said:


> Yep, I blame Gregg and Terry for this completely. Everything else I blame on Sandy Claws and Jeff.


You try to share a little surplus Tom Buck with a guy, and this is how he repays ya! Hmmph...










You, sir, are Head Honcho of the The He-Man Woman Haters Club in my book. You are Ooooooooooooooooooooootay!


----------



## freestoke

At your rate of consumption, that looks like a full month's supply of 1792! :tu

Giving myself a quick shot of English Rose this morning. (It does replace orange juice as a source of vitamin C, right?)


----------



## commonsenseman

freestoke said:


> I'll just sit here with some Elmer's in my nose and marvel. (I've refilled The Mortar. :drama


I have Elmo up my nose today too, delightful!


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Honey Menthol.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> At your rate of consumption, that looks like a full month's supply of 1792! :tu


Might make it a month now. . .










:biggrin1:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Macouba for scent today, and AS Dental Scotch Sweet for strength.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> Nigel uses some expensive ingredients in some of his snuffs. In one he uses Courvosier. Luckily the Dragun is cheap.


Nick,

Thanks for the heads up on the Dragun snuff; it is simply splendid and I can see it becoming one of my regulars. Hopefully supply isn't a problem with this boutique maker.

It's less extreme than the write up from the manufacturer states in my opinion (or maybe my nose is shot...). The chili isn't a burn in any way, just a pleasant part of the overall balance. Massively complex and long-lasting.

(Ordered from Mr Snuff on Wednesday night; delivered Friday morning. Good service, although they are more expensive than other suppliers overall, particularly for the tobaccos they supply. Has anyone used them for tobacco or is that Verboten by the US authorities? It does supply some of the tobaccos that I understand are difficult to come by in the US. Maybe only available "locally" from them. One of the few advantages of being in the UK as far as this forum is concerned...)

Robert


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Abraxus Premium Fin today.

Chocolate, cherries, and some sort of liquor. What else do ya need?


----------



## freestoke

Some major Mortar fire this morning, from Elmo's Reserve.

Just in case you guys feel "like" it, you could like this photo (if you have a facebook account). We could win some more Mukluks! :smile:

January 2013 Couples Photo Contest | Facebook


----------



## Nachman

steinr1 said:


> Nick,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the Dragun snuff; it is simply splendid and I can see it becoming one of my regulars. Hopefully supply isn't a problem with this boutique maker.
> 
> It's less extreme than the write up from the manufacturer states in my opinion (or maybe my nose is shot...). The chili isn't a burn in any way, just a pleasant part of the overall balance. Massively complex and long-lasting.
> 
> (Ordered from Mr Snuff on Wednesday night; delivered Friday morning. Good service, although they are more expensive than other suppliers overall, particularly for the tobaccos they supply. Has anyone used them for tobacco or is that Verboten by the US authorities? It does supply some of the tobaccos that I understand are difficult to come by in the US. Maybe only available "locally" from them. One of the few advantages of being in the UK as far as this forum is concerned...)
> 
> Robert


So glad you like it. It doesn't seem that extreme to me either. It isn't as harsh as most American Scotches. I use a bottle of it every month. You can order the pipe tobacco from mrsnuff here in the States, but to me the price is prohibitive. I like St Bruno, but can buy Peterson's Irish Flake at less than half the price here and it is similar. Several of the plugs are good, but I can get Gawith Hoggarth ropes and a plug called G.L. Pease Jack Knife Plug here cheaply and so I smoke them instead. I don't feel deprived, because now we have the largest selection of pipe tobacco available on the internet, at very good prices, that I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## freestoke

It's amazing how much snuff I'm going through with this nasal grade weaponry. :shock: I've had to reload the Mortar with Elmo's this afternoon already -- and I just filled it last night! I emptied the bullet of Tom Buck today, too, refilling with Bordeaux. I normally have some stuffiness in my nose, but I think snuff is clearing it up. :dunno:


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> So glad you like it. It doesn't seem that extreme to me either. It isn't as harsh as most American Scotches. I use a bottle of it every month. You can order the pipe tobacco from mrsnuff here in the States, but *to me the price is prohibitive*. I like St Bruno, but can buy Peterson's Irish Flake at less than half the price here and it is similar. Several of the plugs are good, but I can get Gawith Hoggarth ropes and a plug called G.L. Pease Jack Knife Plug here cheaply and so I smoke them instead. I don't feel deprived, because *now we have the largest selection of pipe tobacco available on the internet*, at very good prices, that I have ever seen in my life.


The prices at Mr Snuff are about 15-20% higher than they are elsewhere in the UK for most tobaccos. But prices are simply high. As you can probably tell from my post on the "Acquisitions" thread (SMOKING KILLS stickers), the UK government is rather down on smoking in general (I started smoking cigars again after haven given up for maybe 8 years on "National No Smoking Day" as a bit of a protest) and tax the hell out of tobacco. A pack of 20 cigarettes cost about £8 or about $13.

The range of tobaccos that I see available in the US (and am unable to get here) is very impressive and is indeed better than I've ever known (loss of Edgeworth Sliced excepted...)


----------



## Nachman

At the risk of being mobbed, I have even seen ES available, but from a source I have never used and don't quite trust. There are congressmen here that introduce anti-tobacco bills every session. One perennial proposal is to raise the federal tax on pipe tobacco from $2.80 a pound to $49.00 a pound. Thank G-d they haven't had the votes to pass it yet.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> At the risk of being mobbed, I have even seen ES available, but from a source I have never used and don't quite trust. There are congressmen here that introduce anti-tobacco bills every session. One perennial proposal is to raise the federal tax on pipe tobacco from $2.80 a pound to $49.00 a pound. Thank G-d they haven't had the votes to pass it yet.


ES??

This type of proposal and bans or excessive taxation on alcohol usually fall because our governments rely on us addicts for basic funding of services. Put a smoking ban or alcohol tax in terms of pennies on income tax rate and it suddenly becomes less attractive even to the Health Nazis.

A pound of pipe tobacco in the UK costs in the order of $150. Sounds like we already have your feared tax rate and more.


----------



## freestoke

Even worse than NY, Robert. :tsk:

Having a little Elmer's this morning. The Mortar needed some customizing. The twisty that loads the snuff was really stiff -- and SHARP! I took to it with the 1000 grit sandpaper that I use for my nails (classical guitarists need smooth nails or it sounds scrapy when you play). Sanded down the little rubber grommet some and smoothed the edges on the twister grip. (Was pleased to see how fast the sandpaper took down that soft metal! :shock Much improved and far more comfortable to use -- which I suppose is a sort of death wish.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Buck's Fizz today.

It feels like New Year's all over again!


----------



## Nachman

Been snuffing some WOS Best SP lately. It is not WOS's best SP. Gold Label is.


----------



## commonsenseman

Three Thistles today. Burn baby burn.


----------



## freestoke

Alternating between the Mortar and the Bullet, Elmer's and English Rose. I ordered too much English Rose, relative to the other things, for sure. But at least I like it, right!? :drama:


----------



## Desertlifter

Toque St. Clement today. I quite like it. Some floral, some pepper, lots of yum.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Alternating between the Mortar and the Bullet, *Elmer's* and English Rose. I ordered too much English Rose, relative to the other things, for sure. But at least I like it, right!? :drama:


Jim, you sniffin' glue again? arty:

I'm enjoying some Elmo's Reserve, and liking it more the more I try it. Almost like a big bite off a slice of really heavy, rich, and expensive chocolate cake - perhaps with a java frosting. Mmmmmmmmm. . . now I'm ready for dinner.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Jim, you sniffin' glue again? arty:


:doh: Elmer's is non-toxic, safe for children, sticks with you, and unlike those nasty snuffs, no tell-tale stains on your kerchiefs. Back to the Elmo's Reserve for now, though.


----------



## commonsenseman

Alright, alright. Under intense peer pressure, I have made the decision to dedicate today to Elmo's Reserve.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch Sweet today. STRONG and smokey!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F and T Seville and Toque Bourbon today.


----------



## freestoke

Just refilled the The Mortar with Elmo's and the Crystal Cartridge with English Rose. Was going with something other than the English Rose, but I have a lot of English Rose. Not that that's a bad thing. :drama:


----------



## commonsenseman

Three Thistles again today, but I have some Dr Verey this morning.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges.


----------



## freestoke

Well, I went with the Toast and Marmalade instead of the English Rose. Need a break from the florals, I think. :tsk: I'm such a newbie.


----------



## mmiller

Having some Gawith Cola today, Has the scent of the gummy cola bottles, pretty good :tu


----------



## karatekyle

I poured about as much Gawith Apricot into my nose as it could hold yesterday morning. Very nice with a hot shower.


----------



## freestoke

Hey Kyle! Haven't seen you around for a while! :wave: Caught me doing some of that Toast and Marmalade you sent me. :lol:


----------



## gahdzila

Evil evil Kyle! Shame on you! I am now an O&G addict and it's all your fault! oke:


----------



## Desertlifter

More Irish D Lite today. I understand that this is a Spanish Prize blend? Love this stuff - what would be comparable?


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> Evil evil Kyle! Shame on you! I am now an O&G addict and it's all your fault! oke:


You could easily have avoided this shameful situation by following my standard advice and used Hedges as your menthol snuff. Then you would have become a Hedges addict. Much more acceptable.


----------



## gahdzila

steinr1 said:


> You could easily have avoided this shameful situation by following my standard advice and used Hedges as your menthol snuff. Then you would have become a Hedges addict. Much more acceptable.


Not to worry, Robert. Kyle started me down this slope by sending me a small sample of O&G, but I've been closely monitoring your sage advice throughout this thread. I received my first order a couple of days ago, and I think you'll see a couple of your favorites here:

1 x Fribourg & Treyer High Dry Toast 25g 
1 x Hedges 260 25g 
1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 21g 
1 x Samuel Gawith Chocolate 10g 
1 x Wilsons Cherry Menthol 10g
1 x Dholakia White 10g

So far, I have only opened the O&G and the SG Chocolate (both are DELICIOUS!). I also have some F&T High Dry Toast open that DanR gifted me, and a couple of scotches that I got locally.

If I can pick your brain a bit more, Robert:

How do you store snuff at home? How many tins do you usually have open at once? Is there anything special I should do to help them keep their "zing"? I'd love to tear into the Hedges and Cherry Menthol now, but I'm concerned about having too many open tins and them eventually going stale if I don't use them up quickly enough.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

All of my snuffs are open, but I keep them in a tupperware.

F&T Macouba today.


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> Not to worry, Robert. Kyle started me down this slope by sending me a small sample of O&G, but I've been closely monitoring your sage advice throughout this thread. I received my first order a couple of days ago, and I think you'll see a couple of your favorites here:
> 
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer High Dry Toast 25g
> 1 x Hedges 260 25*0*g
> 1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 21g
> 1 x Samuel Gawith Chocolate 10*0*g
> 1 x Wilsons Cherry Menthol 10*0*g
> 1 x Dholakia White 10g
> 
> So far, I have only opened the O&G and the SG Chocolate (both are DELICIOUS!). I also have some F&T High Dry Toast open that DanR gifted me, and a couple of scotches that I got locally.
> 
> If I can pick your brain a bit more, Robert:
> 
> How do you store snuff at home? How many tins do you usually have open at once? Is there anything special I should do to help them keep their "zing"? I'd love to tear into the Hedges and Cherry Menthol now, but I'm concerned about having too many open tins and them eventually going stale if I don't use them up quickly enough.


I'm a bit of a slut about this. I just pile up the tins with their green tape intact and do nothing else until I open them. Hedges, just in the cellophane. Then they tend to go into an old F&T tube. I've got these coming out the wazzoo. Some say that you should keep the stuff in a fridge or freezer. I say simply take more of it. Reality is that the stuff doesn't last long enough to make that much of a difference to me. If you take a more moderate amount of snuff (for "moderate", read "normal") I would buy no more than you would use in 6 months. Snuff (with the possible exception of F&T Old Paris and maybe some others I'm not aware of) are all made to enjoy fresh. All that being said, I've kept F&T tubes half full for more than a year and I've not noticed any deterioration. I've probably got 15 or so tubes on the go at the moment and maybe 30 more 25g tins in stock. That's 6-9 months supply. I wouldn't anticipate needing to do anything special with the "Stock items".

Once you open the Cherry Menthol it will all be gone in a flash in any case. Have you tried their Honey Menthol? That's a beauty too.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T Bordeaux.

(I just noticed that there is clearly a "0" missing from some of the items in your post. I've fixed that.)


----------



## freestoke

All good to know, Robert! I'm feeling better about my snuff already. :drama:

Was getting ready to head out when I discovered that I had run through an entire Mortar load of Elmo's Reserve today. :spy: Wow. :tsk: I'm in serious trouble. I have more ammunition, though! :dance:


----------



## Nachman

gahdzila said:


> Not to worry, Robert. Kyle started me down this slope by sending me a small sample of O&G, but I've been closely monitoring your sage advice throughout this thread. I received my first order a couple of days ago, and I think you'll see a couple of your favorites here:
> 
> 1 x Fribourg & Treyer High Dry Toast 25g
> 1 x Hedges 260 25g
> 1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 21g
> 1 x Samuel Gawith Chocolate 10g
> 1 x Wilsons Cherry Menthol 10g
> 1 x Dholakia White 10g
> 
> So far, I have only opened the O&G and the SG Chocolate (both are DELICIOUS!). I also have some F&T High Dry Toast open that DanR gifted me, and a couple of scotches that I got locally.
> 
> If I can pick your brain a bit more, Robert:
> 
> How do you store snuff at home? How many tins do you usually have open at once? Is there anything special I should do to help them keep their "zing"? I'd love to tear into the Hedges and Cherry Menthol now, but I'm concerned about having too many open tins and them eventually going stale if I don't use them up quickly enough.


Start gently with small pinches and sniffs with the Dholakia White. It makes American Scotches seem like pablum. (Do they even say "pablum" any more?)


----------



## gahdzila

Thanks for the great info, Robert!



Nachman said:


> Start gently with small pinches and sniffs with the Dholakia White. It makes American Scotches seem like pablum. (Do they even say "pablum" any more?)


So I've heard. I simply had to buy a little when I heard about it....now that I've got it, I'm afraid to open it LOL.


----------



## karatekyle

Ran through a bit of O&G last night as I finished _Player Piano_ by Vonnegut. The late, GREAT Vonnie. Got started on _Mother Night_ today; so far, so good!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nachman said:


> Start gently with small pinches and sniffs with the Dholakia White. It makes American Scotches seem like pablum. (Do they even say "pablum" any more?)


Here's how I manage the Dholakia White. I carefully place a small pinch in a teaspoon and, holding the teaspoon in front of me no higher than belly-button level, with my head inclined slightly upward, eyes heavenward in ecstasy, I then ____g e n t l y_ ___inhale ever so slowly through my nose.

If you do this carefully enough, you can avoid all pain. If not, lower the spoon somewhat.

:biggrin:


----------



## commonsenseman

I'm definitely ordering some Dholakia White :thumb:


----------



## gahdzila

commonsenseman said:


> I'm definitely ordering some Dholakia White :thumb:


The flavor is supposedly something like old sweaty feet and fish....but in a good way.


----------



## Desertlifter

Irish D Lite and Morlaix today for me.

And now there is an envelope of Dholakia White sitting on my side table.

Beckoning....


----------



## Desertlifter

And now....

Dholakia White.

First impression was.....powerful, but very good. I like this stuff - thanks so very much for the sample, Terry!

I like the notes - white pepper, some kind of weird off-flavor/scent that reminds me immediately of being in Asia, and I like the fine cut. The white pepper thing is refreshing. The Asian thing? Kind of reminds me of umami, if you know what that is. The super-fine cut? This seems to work well for me, as the finer cut snuffs seem to go up the old schnoz well.

I'm going to proclaim this the Durian of snuffs. Either you love it or you ban it from your restaurant.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> ....Dholakia White.
> 
> .....I'm going to proclaim this *the Durian of snuffs*. Either you love it or you ban it from your restaurant.


Wow - that's very well put.

I, right now, will revisit the White beast, all the while thinking of durian (for the durian-uninitiated, imagine yourself sitting _under _an outhouse, in the dog days of summer, with the liquifying sh*t up to your neck, and someone reaching down, with a spoon, for you to take off the spoon onto your tongue a mouthful of warm, and obviously quite rotten, raspberry custard. THAT is the wonder of the durian).


----------



## ProbateGeek

Wow, wow, wow - a double barrel of the White! Hold on, my eyes have teared up...

It was not as painful as I recall, really nice - almost a saltiness to it. I'll try again.
Yes. White pepper, obviously. The Asian thing I taste is more like fish sauce. Sniff, sniff. You know...

This is an early prediction, but the White Beast could turn out to be a bit of a "1792 Flake of snuffs". Wow - oops. Too much that time. Yowza, but I'm smiling with the nic-rush. :nod:

Gotta take a break from this stuff. Is my nose bleeding?


----------



## commonsenseman

You guys are just making me want it more, it's already in my shopping cart.

Three Thistles for me today.


----------



## freestoke

commonsenseman said:


> You guys are just making me want it more, it's already in my shopping cart.
> 
> Three Thistles for me today.


I don't think I'm ready for the DW. 

Pumpin' down the Elmo's. FINALLY got this Mortar so that I can turn it without tearing up my fingers. Took just a little more work with the 1000 grit sandpaper, now nice and smooth, ramping my intake up nicely.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Wow - that's very well put.
> 
> I, right now, will revisit the White beast, all the while thinking of durian (for the durian-uninitiated, imagine yourself sitting _under _an outhouse, in the dog days of summer, with the liquifying sh*t up to your neck, and someone reaching down, with a spoon, for you to take off the spoon onto your tongue a mouthful of warm, and obviously quite rotten, raspberry custard. THAT is the wonder of the durian).


<sniff!> So eloquent. So accurate. It's.....beautiful!

Durian smells so err....wonderful that restaurants and grocers actually prohibit it in some places.

For me? Dholakia White today, followed by more Dholakia White.

Liking this stuff quite a bit. The actual physical warmth that one feels in the schnoz is wonderful. It this what "toasts" are like?

Damn near snerfed the ziploc bag today with the DW. Coworker of mine who I've hooked on snuff and I were sitting in his class during lunch cramming the stuff up our nostrils as fast as we could.

Good times.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Wow - that's very well put.
> 
> I, right now, will revisit the White beast, all the while thinking of durian (for the durian-uninitiated, imagine yourself sitting _under _an outhouse, in the dog days of summer, with the liquifying sh*t up to your neck, and someone reaching down, with a spoon, for you to take off the spoon onto your tongue a mouthful of warm, and obviously quite rotten, raspberry custard. THAT is the wonder of the durian).


And remember that this must be a French latrine, to ensure that you get that hint of garlic. Got to say, none of this is encouraging me to try this stuff.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges. No, faeces, no rotten custard, not even any garlic. Just menthol goodness.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Anyone hungry?


----------



## Desertlifter

They sell it in Seattle in a few places. Must...... resist.....


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> They sell it in Seattle in a few places. Must...... resist.....


Yes, occasionally when the wind is from the north I get a hint of durian muskiness...

ainkiller:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> ...almost a saltiness to it...


So, is it really like an armpit, Terry?


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> So, is it really like an armpit, Terry?


I don't know, Jim - _do _armpits taste salty?

:mmph:


----------



## steinr1

Desertlifter said:


> They sell it in Seattle in a few places. Must...... resist.....


They sell it in a Chinese supermarket I use regularly. Tried it once (and I mean once) in Bangkok. I find it very easy to resist.

When I was a kid, I read in a National Geographic that Inuit children are given raw fish mixed with chipped ice as a treat and they fight over the raw fish eyes - a real delicacy. This too is an "acquired taste" that I've been able to resist. Saying that, Sushi... Maybe the fish snow cones ain't so bad.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I don't know, Jim - _do _armpits taste salty?
> 
> :mmph:


I didn't say anything about taste, Terry. I'll take that as some sort of Freudian slip on your part.

A little English Rose to clear my nose this morning. spy: Almost the start of a poem there...)


----------



## steinr1

So far today, I have been mostly snuffing... Abraxas Dragun.


----------



## Desertlifter

steinr1 said:


> So far today, I have been mostly snuffing... Abraxas Dragun.


Considering what I've been snerfing of late, is that as stout as advertised?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

No snuff for me yesterday as I was off work for my birthday. I slowly drank all day, never getting drunk, and smoked a fist-full of my pipes with a wide variety of tobaccos. Kat gave me a propane heater for the porch. It was a grand day!

Today I'm off work also. I just finished an awsome breakfast of southwest scramble with Kat, and she just left for work. I'm on the porch again with a MM Danish Spool(with new forever stem) full of Bob's Chocolate Flake and a glass of Merlot. I suspect it's gonna be another great day!

EDIT: A bit of Tube Rose snuff today.


----------



## steinr1

Desertlifter said:


> Considering what I've been snerfing of late, is that as stout as advertised?


Not really. Good strong flavours, but not the extreme experience the manufacturer might have you believe. I do like this one and I now recommend it too.


----------



## Desertlifter

steinr1 said:


> Not really. Good strong flavours, but not the extreme experience the manufacturer might have you believe. I do like this one and I now recommend it too.


I was wondering - it seemed a bit of fluff in the ads. The whole "use at your own risk" bit and all that.

Tom Buck for my part, and then perhaps some....Tom Buck.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Macouba and AS Dental Scotch Sweet today.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Samuel Gawith Almond.


----------



## freestoke

For whatever reason, I've chosen to mark milestones here, in my descent into snunkiehood. (snuff-junkie portmanteau) I am concerned about running out of Elmo's Reserve. Ominous. 

I also choose to note, that admitting to using snuff will damn you as a disgusting rube faster than owning a yellow 1968 Corvette. Were you a juicehead or a cokehead or even a speedfreak, there would be a limited concern for your welfare. Even cigarettes would get a reprimand more likely than not, cigars almost certainly so, and a pipe smoker will fare no better. I can't be sure about this, but I'm betting that admitting to using snuff really grosses people out -- even the smokers! :lol: I think the general estimation would fall between "sleezeball" and "pervert".

More Elmer's Reserve for me.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> For whatever reason, I've chosen to mark milestones here, in my descent into snunkiehood. (snuff-junkie portmanteau) I am concerned about running out of Elmo's Reserve. Ominous.
> 
> I also choose to note, that admitting to using snuff will damn you as a disgusting rube faster than owning a yellow 1968 Corvette. Were you a juicehead or a cokehead or even a speedfreak, there would be a limited concern for your welfare. Even cigarettes would get a reprimand more likely than not, cigars almost certainly so, and a pipe smoker will fare no better. I can't be sure about this, but I'm betting that admitting to using snuff really grosses people out -- even the smokers! :lol: I think the general estimation would fall *between "sleezeball" and "pervert"*.
> 
> More Elmer's Reserve for me.


Oh, really? My natural niche.


----------



## freestoke

Was noticing that the angel in one of the worst movies of all time involving a big star (David Niven), *Stairway to Heaven, *dipped snuff, . The only other movie with a major character dipping snuff that comes to mind is *Murder Ahoy*!, where the captain of the Battledorn reaches for his snuff when Miss Marple rocks his boat and the first victim dies from taking poison snuff.

Still on an Elmer's Reserve bender.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Ennerdale Barristers cut today.


----------



## LEAF

Hmm, I Can't surf through the 95 pages in this thread right now. So I will ask, Where is a good snuff dealer online? There have been many times I have wanted to smoke but not in a place I could, mainly at work. Snuff would be perfect, and up until reading some pages in this thread I have not payed much attention to snuff. But it does have my interest now!


----------



## steinr1

LEAF said:


> Hmm, I Can't surf through the 95 pages in this thread right now. So I will ask, Where is a good snuff dealer online? There have been many times I have wanted to smoke but not in a place I could, mainly at work. Snuff would be perfect, and up until reading some pages in this thread I have not payed much attention to snuff. But it does have my interest now!


For US buyers, I understand that this is the site of choice:

https://mistersnuff.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Was noticing that the angel in one of the worst movies of all time involving a big star (David Niven), *Stairway to Heaven, *dipped snuff, . The only other movie with a major character dipping snuff that comes to mind is *Murder Ahoy*!, where the captain of the Battledorn reaches for his snuff when Miss Marple rocks his boat and the first victim dies from taking poison snuff.
> 
> Still on an Elmer's Reserve bender.


Surely you can't mean the excellent Pressburger and Powell film known here as "A Matter of Life and Death"? A bit dated perhaps, but an absolute Classic. You'll be bad-mouthing "The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp", "The Red Shoes", "Black Narcissus" or "I know Where I'm Going" next. This injustice will not stand!


----------



## Desertlifter

Hanging out with Mr. Buck this morning. I think that some brekkie is warranted...


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Surely you can't mean the excellent Pressburger and Powell film known here as "A Matter of Life and Death"? A bit dated perhaps, but an absolute Classic. You'll be bad-mouthing "The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp", "The Red Shoes", "Black Narcissus" or "I know Where I'm Going" next. This injustice will not stand!


 The nationalism at the end ruins everything for me. That court scene is absolutely stomach turning, with the new and better jury, better because they`re AMERICANS. Raymond Massey is postively unhinged. And I do not like the staircase, So there. More Elmer`s!


----------



## Nachman

I noticed Robert uses quite a bit of GH Almond. He seems to have tastes similar to mine so I included a 25g tin in the order I just placed. I also ordered a tin of the new Fire Drac ( a beefed up version of Dragun). Been snuffing my usual Navy Plain and Dragun.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> I noticed Robert uses quite a bit of GH Almond. He seems to have tastes similar to mine so I included a 25g tin in the order I just placed. I also ordered a tin of the new Fire Drac ( a beefed up version of Dragun). Been snuffing my usual Navy Plain and Dragun.


You honour me... The GH Almond comes in little white plastic screwtop tubs rather than tins and is delicious powdered marzipan, but not much in the way of nicotine. I was having some as I read your post. And I'm having still more. I wondered about the name of the Abraxas Dragun. The "U" seems to have Rock Dots over it on the jar, so I thought it might be a form of "Dragoon" rather than "Dragon", but the steroid version's name seems to put that to bed. Dragon it is.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> The nationalism at the end ruins everything for me. That court scene is absolutely stomach turning, with the new and better jury, *better because they`re AMERICANS*. Raymond Massey is postively unhinged. And I do not like the staircase, So there. More Elmer`s!


Keep in mind that there was purpose in this. American servicemen were not seen in a very good light by the British due to their late entry into the war, some might say, again. "Oversexed, overpaid, and over here" was a common view. Anything that put them in a better light was a Good Thing. In about 1980 an acquaintance discovered I was an American national and said "I can't stand Americans - they killed children in my village." This referred to a bomber crashing into a school during the war (never looked up the incident, might try). Feelings run deep and long here.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Keep in mind that there was purpose in this. American servicemen were not seen in a very good light by the British due to their late entry into the war, some might say, again. "Oversexed, overpaid, and over here" was a common view. Anything that put them in a better light was a Good Thing. In about 1980 an acquaintance discovered I was an American national and said "I can't stand Americans - they killed children in my village." This referred to a bomber crashing into a school during the war (never looked up the incident, might try). Feelings run deep and long here.


I know what they were doing, but I think they overdid it. I lived in England 54-55-56, age 11-12-13, :so I know whereof you speak. Maybe it was Raymond Massey who put me off. :lol: His was the sort of performance that good actors put on when they're pretending that they can't act. :drama: (That's me, using the forearm delivery method for English Rose.)


----------



## ProbateGeek

English Rose for me this evening, thinking of watching 84 Charing Cross Road (all this talk of England...).


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today im doing Ennerdale Barristers Cut again.


----------



## Nachman

steinr1 said:


> Feelings run deep and long here.


My father worked on the Chain Home project and all my life I heard how evil the Germans were. The Blitz never ended to them.


----------



## commonsenseman

SG Chocolate today. 

I'm really excited because I got an e-mail saying that my local B&M has Nasal Snuff in stock, I'll be going to check out their selection this evening.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> SG Chocolate today.
> 
> I'm really excited because I got an e-mail saying that my local B&M has Nasal Snuff in stock, I'll be going to check out their selection this evening.


One of our locals has a few that I probably should try, particularly the Fribourg & Treyer (I've only had _Morocco_): *82nd Avenue Tobacco & Pipe Ltd - Portland, Oregon*

The prices are listed but I have not compared them to Mr. Snuff yet - will have to add the 0.65% Oregon Tobacco Tax.


----------



## LEAF

Thanks allot Steinr1, much obliged my friend!


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> One of our locals has a few that I probably should try, particularly the Fribourg & Treyer (I've only had _Morocco_): *82nd Avenue Tobacco & Pipe Ltd - Portland, Oregon*
> 
> The prices are listed but I have not compared them to Mr. Snuff yet - will have to add the 0.65% Oregon Tobacco Tax.


I definitely like the Morocco the best of the F&T so far, but I've only had that, the Seville, and the Bordeaux. They're all pretty good, though. Having a little Bordeaux as I type. :typing:


----------



## ProbateGeek

My first sniff of Samuel Gawith Irish D Light, courtesy of Brian aka Desertlifter.

_. . . head inclined slightly upward, eyes closed and heavenward in ecstasy, smiling. . .
_
Thanks, Brian - this will certainly get me through the office grind today!


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> My father worked on the Chain Home project and all my life I heard how evil the Germans were. The Blitz never ended to them.


I've got a vague recollection that one of the computing lecturers at Imperial College up to the 1990s at least (when I lost touch) was involved in these projects. A pipe smoker too.


----------



## commonsenseman

Alright, I gave in to the "Dark" Side & ordered some Dholakia White finally. I also ordered F&T Old Paris, Wilson's Dynamite, FUBAR Willie Pete & a re-fill of O&G.

Sorry Robert, they were out of Hedges.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T Patchouli.

I've been pursued by a very crafty hippy all day long. I can smell him, but can't quite catch sight...


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T Patchouli.
> 
> *I've been pursued by a very crafty hippy all day long. I can smell him, but can't quite catch sight...*


Damn near giggled on that one. . . it's been a while.


----------



## commonsenseman

Stopped in at the B&M. They had some Dholakia White, I couldn't help but grab a tin. I "think" I like it.....


----------



## ProbateGeek

Jeff, the White Beast will grow on you, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Jeff, the White Beast will grow on you, whether you like it or not.


Listen to the barrister. He is wise.

Plus DW is glorious.


----------



## freestoke

I'm learning to pinch better, out of necessity. The Cartridge and the Mortar don't hold enough snuff! I need bigger containers! :drama: A few pinches of Elmo's to start the day. (Have I been calling it Elmer's again? :spy


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> I'm learning to pinch better, out of necessity. The Cartridge and the Mortar don't hold enough snuff! I need bigger containers! :drama: A few pinches of Elmo's to start the day. (Have I been calling it Elmer's again? :spy


I, too, am playing (and winning!) multiple rounds of_ Where's Elmo?_ with my nostrils. And yes, Jim - you've been calling it Elmer's again (you often do), but we didn't want to bring it up.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch today.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Honey Menthol.


----------



## commonsenseman

commonsenseman said:


> Stopped in at the B&M. They had some Dholakia White, I couldn't help but grab a tin. I "think" I like it.....





ProbateGeek said:


> Jeff, the White Beast will grow on you, whether you like it or not.





Desertlifter said:


> Listen to the barrister. He is wise.
> 
> Plus DW is glorious.


I think it *is* growing on me. Still not sure about the "flavor", but the burn is fantastic.

More DW today.


----------



## Desertlifter

St. Clemente this evening. Nice finish to a crappy day.


----------



## freestoke

Out of brightest Africa, some F&T Morocco. :drama:


----------



## commonsenseman

Desertlifter said:


> St. Clemente this evening. Nice finish to a crappy day.


Sorry to hear that, here's to a better day today!

More DW for me today, I think it's sucking me in.


----------



## freestoke

commonsenseman said:


> Sorry to hear that, here's to a better day today!
> 
> More DW for me today, I think it's sucking me in.


Stiff upper lip, Brian! (I understand it's an advanced technique for snuffing.) Refilled the metal bullet, aka the Mortar, with Elmo(er)'s Reserve, and having at that at the moment. I meant to observe, if I haven't already, that the Mortar serves nicely as a tamper. :tu


----------



## freestoke

The Mortar is now serving it's designed purpose. :drama: And an aside: Has our media completely lost the thread on sartorial history? Discussing divorces in *Victorian *England, they come up with* this*? 









Whattaya think for that outfit? 1660? :ask: Looks like a snuffer to me, although I suppose he's a bit before full fledged snuffery came into vogue. :spy:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch today. Again.


----------



## ProbateGeek

While I claim no addiction with snuff, I sure get irritated when I leave all three of my pocket tins at home - currently Tom Buck (duh), the Barrister's Toast, and Elmo's Reserve. Now all I have is the office standby, which I believe is Silver Dollar Natural, the worst snuff I've put up my nose. 

Bit of a cockup on the snuffing front, one might say. 

:boohoo:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

I vaguely remember trying snuff when I was about 15. I was a cigarette smoker at the time and a group of us in the ag program had to do a Saturday work day on the highschool farm. General cleanup and some building projects. Since we were on school grounds we couldn't smoke and I wasn't into the Copenhagen dip many of the aggies carried with them. I was fiending for a smoke but the straight laced ag teacher had eagle eyes and would give us a weeks detention if she caught us smoking. I was complaining about it and on of the guys said hey try this. He pulled out a small round tin about the size of a three silver dollars stacked togeather, Mabey 50cent peices. He rotated the halves of the can and a lil hole opened up. He tapped some of the brown stuff on to the back side of my hand between the thumb and first finger. He said just sniff it up. I said umm what is it? He said tobacco snuff. Since it wasn't a drug so to speak I was game, first the sniff, then thru burning Zing then cherry menthol if I remeber correctly. This was 21 years ago and haven't had it since. Haven't thought about it really. I remember it certianly cured my Nic fit. Anyway now I'm curious again because of this thread, thanks just one more tobacco product to obsessed over.


----------



## steinr1

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> I vaguely remember trying snuff when I was about 15. I was a cigarette smoker at the time and a group of us in the ag program had to do a Saturday work day on the highschool farm. General cleanup and some building projects. Since we were on school grounds we couldn't smoke and I wasn't into the Copenhagen dip many of the aggies carried with them. I was fiending for a smoke but the straight laced ag teacher had eagle eyes and would give us a weeks detention if she caught us smoking. I was complaining about it and on of the guys said hey try this. He pulled out a small round tin about the size of a three silver dollars stacked togeather, Mabey 50cent peices. He rotated the halves of the can and a lil hole opened up. He tapped some of the brown stuff on to the back side of my hand between the thumb and first finger. He said just sniff it up. I said umm what is it? He said tobacco snuff. Since it wasn't a drug so to speak I was game, first the sniff, then thru burning Zing then cherry menthol if I remeber correctly. This was 21 years ago and haven't had it since. Haven't thought about it really. I remember it certianly cured my Nic fit. Anyway now I'm curious again because of this thread, thanks just one more tobacco product to obsessed over.


You can relive your childhood memories using Wilson's of Sharrow Cherry Menthol snuff...


----------



## freestoke

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> Since it wasn't a drug so to speak I was game, first the sniff, then thru burning Zing then cherry menthol if I remeber correctly. This was 21 years ago and haven't had it since. Haven't thought about it really. I remember it certianly cured my Nic fit. Anyway now I'm curious again because of this thread, thanks just one more tobacco product to obsessed over.


 I was a snirgin when I first arrived, so you're starting a little farther down the hill than I did. You could easily sink into the Slough of Despond with the rest of us. :drama: You'll have a few things to try shortly, via the NTS. :evil: I've forgotten -- when does Private Messaging kick in again? :dunno: Reaching for the English Rose again. :drama:


----------



## ProbateGeek

In lieu of a going through the hassle of getting a flu shot this year, I've taken to lining my nasal membranes with a protective coating of Elmo's Reserve. It does eventually wear off, but I am happy to apply a fresh coating many times throughout the day. So far, success! 

:yo:


----------



## Desertlifter

More St. Clements today.

Mmmmm....citrus....


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

steinr1 said:


> You can relive your childhood memories using Wilson's of Sharrow Cherry Menthol snuff...


Is the tin I explained in any way recognizable to anyone? Is this Wilson's in that tin style? Just curious.

And Jim, lalalalalala :tape2: lalalalalala I don't wanna know. Don't ruin Christmas lalalalala.
Never got an answer, Jim u smoke cigars at all?

Also two more days till PMs


----------



## freestoke

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> And Jim, lalalalalala :tape2: lalalalalala I don't wanna know. Don't ruin Christmas lalalalala.
> Never got an answer, Jim u smoke cigars at all?


Of course I smoke cigars, I just never buy any. :smoke: A cigar is the very thing for nine holes of golf. A cigar works out just about perfect when you stick the nub into a cob to finish last couple of holes. p (Audrey and I generally get around in about 1:30 or less for nine without rushing at all. We almost always walk, but on an open course we can do about 1:10 in a cart taking our time.)

I reloaded the Cartridge with some Tom Buck. Good stuff fired right into the sinuses. :drama:


----------



## ProbateGeek

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> Is the tin I explained in any way recognizable to anyone? Is this Wilson's in that tin style? Just curious.


Scott, the only snuff I've seen in a tin like the one you describe holds Silver Dollar Snuff, which I'm fairly certain is put out by Toque (though I think wisely they've not put that name anywhere on the packaging). And they do offer a cherry, of sorts.










But if you're thinking about having more of it, then what you had was most decidedly NOT a Silver Dollar snuff. :tongue:

Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

yeah the logos looked very elegant and scripted if I remember correctly. The tin was something like that however. It had like a lil oval hole on the side and when he twisted it the hole opened up and that's how he shook it out. Strange that I remember it so vividly for such a random thing.


----------



## ProbateGeek

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> yeah the logos looked very elegant and scripted if I remember correctly. The tin was something like that however. It had like a lil oval hole on the side and when he twisted it the hole opened up and that's how he shook it out. Strange that I remember it so vividly for such a random thing.


Yup - the Silver Dollar tins have the same hole on the side that is accessed by twisting the top/bottom till it appears. I've tried two of the Silver Dollar (Natural and I don't recall the other), neither of which I'd recommend to anyone. Plus it is pretty hard to twist it after a while, when all the grooves are filled with snuff.

Go poke around on mrsnuff.com - you will no doubt find something of interest. Push, push...


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Plus it is pretty hard to twist it after a while, when all the grooves are filled with snuff.


You're supposed to tap out enough to empty the tin in a few passes, Terry, so there's no time for groove build-up. (Or is that groovy build-up? :hippie Firing up some Elmoer's Reservoir this morning. :drama:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Elmo's Reserve today.


----------



## NonNobis

McChrystal's O&G - nice and refreshing to clear out the cobwebs


----------



## freestoke

Hey Robert, do they give tours of Parliament these days? Seems to me I did that in the middle 50s, but not sure. There's English Rose there to be pilfered, you know. :spy: Having some English Rose myself, right now.


----------



## smokinmojo

WoS Rum & Raisin


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Hey Robert, *do they give tours of Parliament these days?* Seems to me I did that in the middle 50s, but not sure. There's English Rose there to be pilfered, you know. :spy: Having some English Rose myself, right now.


Of course. It's almost as though it was a Democracy - the Mother of All Parliaments is quite open to UK residents at least. To my shame, I've never visited, but there are tours and you can arrange with your MP for a more personal visit if you are pushy. I doubt that snuff would be on offer - you can but try. The original snuff box was stolen, I believe, and the current one is a replacement.

You can probably sit up in the visitors gallery by arrangement and see the two Houses in session. Democracy and all that. But be aware - you may hear the cry of "I spy strangers" and the gallery could be cleared.

www.parliament.uk Home page - UK Parliament


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Of course. It's almost as though it was a Democracy - the Mother of All Parliaments is quite open to UK residents at least. To my shame, I've never visited, but there are tours and you can arrange with your MP for a more personal visit if you are pushy. I doubt that snuff would be on offer - you can but try. The original snuff box was stolen, I believe, and the current one is a replacement.


At least you maintain a semblance of civilization over there, but I don't think we have government snuffboxes any more. I thought the Parliament snuffbox was hit by a bomb in WWII, but I"m sure the replacement is quite nice and well worth stealing. (Does anybody know the name of that British comedy where they steal the crown jewels? Seems that Margaret Rutherford or Alec Guiness was in it, but I'm not sure. Robert Morely? Doesn't show up on the to 100 heist movies and I have googled in vain for it. :dunno: )

English Rose redux.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Seville today.


----------



## Nachman

Here is a short article on Senate snuff boxes. I don't know if they still have one. Isaac Bassett, A Senate Memoir :: Item Detail They did have a snuff box in modern times as witnessed by this photo. http://www.amazon.com/Reprint-Capitol-Senate-filling-Chamber/dp/B004JRT0BU


----------



## freestoke

Neat photo! I think I remember reading that they are for "display purposes only" now. Society continues to crumble. :tsk:

A bit more English Rose to celebrate getting the snow off the driveway.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> Here is a short article on Senate snuff boxes. I don't know if they still have one. Isaac Bassett, A Senate Memoir :: Item Detail They did have a snuff box in modern times as witnessed by this photo. Amazon.com: Photo Reprint Capitol page of the Senate shown filling the snuff boxes that are in the Senate Chamber which have been: Home & Kitchen


Very interesting article and photo. Henry Clay is quoted as the name of a brand of cigar in a Kurt Weil song - from Happy End?? I happened across his memorial on a business trip some years ago. I can't remember how a I came across it. Might have been visiting a Kentucky air museum and needed to waste some time. I'd recommend the air museum - if I could remember the exact location. They've got an early pneumatic simulator; only complete one left, I think.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T Patchouli.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T High Dry Toast today.


----------



## freestoke

More Elmo's Reserve, alternating between the Mortar and the pinch. :drama:


----------



## commonsenseman

Dholakia White for me today. Kicking my rear-end into gear :car:


----------



## Nachman

Got my Mrsnuff order in today and tried the GH Almond. I expected a strong almond extract flavour but got a mild almond extract flavour closely followed by a long lasting floral scent. I am not good at distinguishing florals, but it smells like lilac to me. I will have to snuff more to know how I feel about it.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> Got my Mrsnuff order in today and tried the GH Almond. I expected a strong almond extract flavour but got a mild almond extract flavour closely followed by a long lasting floral scent. I am not good at distinguishing florals, but it smells like lilac to me. I will have to snuff more to know how I feel about it.


True - not overly intense. I always think powdered marzipan with this one.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... SG Chocolate Snuff.


----------



## commonsenseman

I have been snuffing Elmo's Reserve this morning.


----------



## freestoke

Went for some Morocco first thing, but it's time for a pinch of Elmo's. :drama:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

SG Buck's Fizz today.


----------



## freestoke

Starting with the Elmo's, I've hit the English Rose a couple of times since.


----------



## Garin

After a long hiatus from all sorts of tobacco, my order from Mr. Snuff came in today! I picked up three 21g tins of O&G, and two tap boxes each of SG Coffee and Chocolate. I've tried quite a few kinds of snuff now, but these are by far my favourites. I'd order them by the case, but I'm too worried about a big duty bill!

Currently, I'm enjoying the O&G a great deal.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Finely remembered to take some snuff today. So, of course, straight to the Dholakia White. Forget everything bad and scary I ever said about the White Beast. I am her slave - I beg her forgiveness - and she, my burning anchovy of delight!


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> *Finely* remembered to take some snuff today. So, of course, straight to the Dholakia White. Forget everything bad and scary I ever said about the White Beast. I am her slave - I beg her forgiveness - and she, my burning anchovy of delight!


Well remembered indeed, Terry! :smile: I don't care for anchovies and white tobacco seems somewhat perverse (like white chocolate), so I'm feeling less left out without the DW. I'm having some English Rose at the moment.


----------



## commonsenseman

freestoke said:


> Well remembered indeed, Terry! :smile: I don't care for anchovies and white tobacco seems somewhat perverse (like white chocolate), so I'm feeling less left out without the DW. I'm having some English Rose at the moment.


Hmm, I see your concern. I too think white chocolate to be the red headed step-child of chocolate. Rest assured, Dholakia White is excellent. It's worth a try at least once.

On a side note, Fubar Willie Pete seems to be virtually the same exact thing as DW. I know they're made by the same company, but come on!

WOS Dynamite for me today, ahhhhhhhhhhh fresh!

P.S. This last order only took 7 days to get to my door. :thumb:


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Cherry Menthol.


----------



## freestoke

commonsenseman said:


> P.S. This last order only took 7 days to get to my door. :thumb:


After they finally decided to send it, it was only about a week for me, too. Just don't order something they're out of. :nono:

A few pinches of Elmo's Reserve so far, plus a little English Rose.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Abraxas Premium Fin today.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Well I couldn't help but try it, and it was all they had... Silver Dollar Apricot Snuff. Having nothing to compare to, smells good, like apricot preserves. It has a minty or menthol backing to it but not overpowering, just makes it a lil better. Pretty much like what I remember from my one time as a teen. No clue what I'm doing of course... Just make a lil pile snort one side, another lil pile, snort the other side. No buzz or Nic feeling yet?? I was at the b&m its what they had.


----------



## ProbateGeek

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> Well I couldn't help but try it, and it was all they had... Silver Dollar Apricot Snuff. Having nothing to compare to, smells good, like apricot preserves. It has a minty or menthol backing to it but not overpowering, just makes it a lil better. Pretty much like what I remember from my one time as a teen. No clue what I'm doing of course... Just make a lil pile snort one side, another lil pile, snort the other side. No buzz or Nic feeling yet?? I was at the b&m its what they had.


Nooooo! Scott, I told you about that stuff! There is SO MUCH better snuff to be had - when you coming up to Portland again? :ss


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Nooooo! Scott, I told you about that stuff! There is SO MUCH better snuff to be had - when you coming up to Portland again? :ss


Fear not. He's my Newbie Sampler Trade victim. :evil:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Terry, tues and wed ill be there. Look at it this way, it can only get better from here! I now have a baseline of what cheap stuff is...


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Fear not. He's my Newbie Sampler Trade victim. :evil:


Yeah, that's what I heard. But were I you, I'd watch whom I call a victim. :biggrin:


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Nooooo! Scott, I told you about that stuff! There is SO MUCH better snuff to be had - when you coming up to Portland again? :ss


There's Hedges for a start.

This morning, F&T Patchouli. That troublesome hippy seems to be lurking about the house again.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

SG Princes Gold today.


----------



## Desertlifter

Patchouli - thanks to the OP 100 pages or so ago.

Oh man but I love this stuff. Yum!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> Patchouli - thanks to the OP 100 pages or so ago.
> 
> Oh man but I love this stuff. Yum!


Huh - never took you for a StarChild, Brian. :tongue1:


----------



## DanR

ProbateGeek said:


> Huh - never took you for a StarChild, Brian. :tongue1:


Terry, Terry, Terry... You really must try that one! :mischief: :hippie:


----------



## ProbateGeek

DanR said:


> Terry, Terry, Terry... You really must try that one! :mischief: :hippie:


I know, I know. I just like giving Brian a hard time.

Working up the courage for a little more of the White Beast tonight!


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Huh - never took you for a StarChild, Brian. :tongue1:


Lessee.....

Summer of Love - 1967.

My birthdate - May 1968, born in San Pedro CA. South of the bay, but...if I was a wine, my appellation would be hippy.

Much more Carlos Castaneda than John Birch.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> I know, I know. I just like giving Brian a hard time.
> 
> Working up the courage for a little more of the White Beast tonight!


Wait - it comes with its own hitter? That's pretty cool.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

ProbateGeek said:


> I know, I know. I just like giving Brian a hard time.
> 
> Working up the courage for a little more of the White Beast tonight!


What is that thing?


----------



## ProbateGeek

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> What is that thing?


You sure you want to know, Scott? Should we tell him?


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

ProbateGeek said:


> You sure you want to know, Scott? Should we tell him?


Don't hold out on me bro.... Can't be all showing off and not share! Did you bring enough for the whole class?


----------



## ProbateGeek

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> Don't hold out on me bro.... Can't be all showing off and not share! Did you bring enough for the whole class?


Are you asking me to introduce you to the White Beast? I'm not so sure you are ready...

ainkiller:


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> Much more Carlos Castaneda than John Birch.


Doing the Gait of Power with some Morocco. :hippie:


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> Doing the Gait of Power with some Morocco. :hippie:


How come every time I think of Castaneda I have a burning desire to read Richard Bach again?

Dholakia White - the last of this bit I think - will be sacrificed to my pro-cert work this afternoon.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sam Gawith Princes Gold again today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sam Gawith Princes Gold today, and the past three days.

I guess I'm getting boring.


----------



## freestoke

No worse than with my English Rose and Elmo's Reserve, Mark! :lol: Which is to say, English Rose and Elmo's Reserve this morning. :drama:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

ProbateGeek said:


> I know, I know. I just like giving Brian a hard time.
> 
> Working up the courage for a little more of the White Beast tonight!


 I was mainly wondering about the packaging?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Jim and others using bullets can fill you in on these Scott - I think the combination of White Beast and bullet could be deadly.


----------



## freestoke

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> I was mainly wondering about the packaging?


That little handle on the side turns a cylinder inside the chamber that has a pocket drilled into it. Pointing the handle down and inverting the bullet lets snuff drop into the pocket. Turning the handle part way closes the pocket, so you can turn the bullet upright without the snuff spilling back into the reservoir. Pointing the handle up moves the pocket up to the hole in the top so that that you can now sniff the snuff out. And do it EASY! :lol:

Some English Rose. :drama:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

So its a dosing dispenser, that's pretty cool, no dirty hands fingers etc.


----------



## freestoke

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> So its a dosing dispenser, that's pretty cool, no dirty hands fingers etc.


Precisely so. As I said before, one can overdose with dignity. :drama:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, that's what I heard. But were I you, I'd watch whom I call a victim. :biggrin:


^
Jim he tried to warn you.... :rockon::gossip:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, that's what I heard. But were I you, I'd watch whom I call a victim. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> YoungCurmudgeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Jim he tried to warn you.... :rockon::gossip:
Click to expand...

This is what I get for dealing with cigar siders. :tsk: The Newbie Sampler Trade has become hazardous duty. eep:

Having some Elmo's to try to regain my equanimity. :drama:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, that's what I heard. But were I you, I'd watch whom I call a victim. :biggrin:





freestoke said:


> This is what I get for dealing with cigar siders. :tsk: The Newbie Sampler Trade has become hazardous duty. eep:
> 
> Having some Elmo's to try to regain my equanimity. :drama:


Quit yer bellyachin and get with the photographic evidence of the supposed event...


----------



## DanR

I strayed from my beloved Patchouli today and went with his little brother Sandalwood. Its a bit more subdued, and likewise seemed to fade a bit quicker. It's no problem though, I just took a bit more to keep things fresh.


----------



## Desertlifter

DanR said:


> I strayed from my beloved Patchouli today and went with his little brother Sandalwood. Its a bit more subdued, and likewise seemed to fade a bit quicker. It's no problem though, I just took a bit more to keep things fresh.


Patchouli....sandalwood....

Bring on the homespun!


----------



## freestoke

I loaded the Cartridge with Tom Buck this morning. Excellent! Nice for a change. :drama:


----------



## Nachman

freestoke said:


> I loaded the Cartridge with Tom Buck this morning. Excellent! Nice for a change. :drama:


WOW! No Rose? No Elmo's? It must be getting ready to storm.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Buck's Fizz today.


----------



## Commander Quan

How is the Buck's Fizz? I have some ordered.

SG KB Original is my snuff o' the day.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

The Buck's Fizz is awsome! One of my favorites.

AS Dental Scotch Sweet and Princes Gold today.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> WOW! No Rose? No Elmo's? *It must be getting ready to storm.*


Oddly, yes it is! eep: But I'm back on the Rose now, Nick. I ordered ENTIRELY too much English Rose. Live and learn. Or not. Which reminds me of the quip, "The only thing we learn from history is that we never learn anything from history."


----------



## Commander Quan

McCrystal's O&G this morning.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> . . . I ordered ENTIRELY too much English Rose.


I wonder about this, as I'm still working on my half gallon of Tom Buck. How much is too much?


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I wonder about this, as I'm still working on my half gallon of Tom Buck. How much is too much?


This is altogether weird. I got email about this post, but I don't get email notification for replies to threads. :ask: Bizarre, even.

I just worry about it getting stale. :smile:

Ah. I just noticed a new weirdness on the menu bar, "New quote notifications." Hopefully, they've also put in something to disable it. :lol:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

freestoke said:


> I just worry about it getting stale.


I keep all my tins/cans/tapboxes of snuff in a tupperware at home. I noticed a few of them were losing some of their smell and taste. I tossed a 68% Bovida pack into the tupperware, and about 3 or 4 days later they all were potent again.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Mostly Berwick Brown today.


----------



## DanR

I opened up the 6 Photo Cheetah that Mike (Mikebjrtx) sent me, and I must say that this might be my new favorite. I just wish it lasted longer - it seems to fade quickly and I find myself redosing frequently. I do enjoy the little tingle that it gives up front, and the aroma is very nice and floral, just like you'd expect an Indian snuff to be. Thanks for introducing me to this one, Mike!


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges.


----------



## karatekyle

Been hitting my Apricot lately, really doing the trick.


----------



## freestoke

A little Morocco, a little Elmo's Reserve. It all addles up. :drama:


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> A little Morocco, a little Elmo's Reserve. *It all addles up*. :drama:


Your mind?



karatekyle said:


> Been hitting my Apricot lately, really doing the trick.


Don't you just hate it when you hit your apricots?

Yours,
Mike Giggler


----------



## karatekyle

steinr1 said:


> Don't you just hate it when you hit your apricots?


ound:


----------



## freestoke

More English Rose. From my BOTE calculations, doing English Rose every 10 minutes from the Cartridge will take approximately 11 years to empty a 25 gram container. I have two. :faint:


----------



## Desertlifter

Patchouli. And Patchouli. And Patchouli.

In fact, I took like a triple hit of this stuff this afternoon before <shudder> awards assembly time.

Come to think of it, I think I need more....patchouli.


----------



## Commander Quan

Gawith KB Original


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges and Seville today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Since I got home from the bar in Taos, it's been Bucks Fizz!

Yee- Haww!!!


----------



## Desertlifter

It was a St. Clements kind of day. Nostril-loads of citrusy goodness.


----------



## freestoke

Hitting the Elmo's REserve early this morning. Sorta like doughnuts.


----------



## Commander Quan

Toque Lime Toast


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Prince's Gold today.


----------



## freestoke

Working diligently on the English Rose. :drama:


----------



## commonsenseman

Back from vacation, started off my workday with some Elmo's Reserve.


----------



## Desertlifter

Patchouli now, white beast later.


----------



## Commander Quan

More Lime Toast


----------



## ChakaRaka

6 Photo Cheeta...

And here I thought I would never try nasal snuff. I gotta say, I was pleasantly surprised.

:shocked:


----------



## ProbateGeek

ChakaRaka said:


> 6 Photo Cheeta...
> 
> And here I thought I would never try nasal snuff. I gotta say, I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> :shocked:


I know the feeling. First the cigars, then the pipes, then the snuff. Hopefully there are no other tobacco slopes we need to look out for, no tobacco enemas or anything we need to be trying, huh?


----------



## ChakaRaka

Yeah I must admit that despite what I thought, I can see snuff growing on me more so than cigars. Don't get me wrong, I like the odd one on occasion they just don't give me enough pleasure to spend big bucks on. All the good ones I have had were gifts. As for the snuff, that is all my EPS mentor's fault.

:lol:


And yeah, count me out on the "what's up yer a$$" thread...no tobacco enema for me...

uke:


----------



## freestoke

:spank: That'll be enough of that, Terry. :nono: "What's in your *nose*?", okay?

Some Elmo's for me.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch, and Sandalwood today.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> I know the feeling. First the cigars, then the pipes, then the snuff. Hopefully there are no other tobacco slopes we need to look out for, no tobacco enemas or anything we need to be trying, huh?


Chewing tobacco. I got a sample pack thrown in with a snuff order and tried it expecting to be as repulsed as I was when I last went down this particular road thirty years ago. Actually quite pleasant. A discreet pelletised thing rather than the bunch of vile (apple flavoured - VILE) leaves in a bag that I remembered.

Next up, a spitoon collection.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

My grandpa smoked a pipe and chewed tobacco. I chewed tobacco when I was young, but not for more than twenty years now.

My grandpa grew up on a sustinance lifestyle farm. They were outside the "tobacco belt" but they grew a few acres of tobacco each year in hopes of some cash. He used to water-cure his own pipe tobacco, and make his own chew too.

He would air dry his tobacco leaves in the barn, then put it in a high cabinet in the kitchen (where it stayed warm and humid year-round) for a year. He would thin molassas with a strong flavored whiskey, like rye or burbon and thinly paint each leaf and stick 'em together and let 'em dry till barely pliable. Then he'd roll em into a "twist".

As for snuff, today is mostly High Dry Toast and Buck's Fizz.


----------



## commonsenseman

SG Coffee to wake me up this morning.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Berwick Brown today.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Tom Buck for me. 
Again.

< _sigh_ >


----------



## freestoke

A rose by the English name, no other. :drama:


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Honey Menthol.


----------



## gahdzila

steinr1 said:


> Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Honey Menthol.


How do you like this one, Robert?

I finally got around to opening the WoS Cherry Menthol - FANTASTIC stuff! Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## freestoke

Gotta get to work on the English Rose. I'm beginning to see progress emptying the can. :drama:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Bourbon today. This snuff is makin' me want a couple shots, and it's still morning, and I'm at work!

Am I bad?


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> How do you like this one, Robert?
> 
> I finally got around to opening the WoS Cherry Menthol - FANTASTIC stuff! Thanks for the recommendation.


Glad you like it. Very subtle for something with the word "Cherry" in it. The Honey variant is just as good. Why not get some...


----------



## gahdzila

steinr1 said:


> Glad you like it. Very subtle for something with the word "Cherry" in it. The Honey variant is just as good. Why not get some...


Yeah, you're right. It's well balanced. I wouldn't mind maybe a bit more cherry scent....but not much more.

I'll put the Honey Menthol on my list for my next order.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> I'll put the Honey Menthol on my list for my next order.


:shock: You guys are fiends! My first order looks as if it may last well into 2015, despite my best efforts. Decided to shift gears -- Tom Buck instead of the English Rose will be the order of the day. :drama:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Tom Buck for me (yes, a broken record). How much English Rose did you get, Jim? Surely not like my quart of TB?


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> How much English Rose did you get, Jim? Surely not like my quart of TB?


Two 25 gram containers. :faint: Half your quart of TB, but assured destruction nonetheless. :drama: Wouldn't be so bad, but I have 25g of Morocco, Bordeaux and Seville, too, ie, more of the same "genre". :faint:


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Cinnamon.


----------



## Desertlifter

Today (and yesterday) I spent 3 hours confined in a Chevrolet Tahoe, who's driver chain smoked King Mountain cigarettes the entire trip. I actually gagged a couple of times.

My poor abused nostrils are not ready for an infusion of snuff. Feel like cramming a steam cleaner nozzle in each nostril. No snuffy joy for me.


----------



## Aquinas

Hey guys,
Sorry to post this here, but i figured this is where the snuffers meet. I would love to try an assortment of snuff samples. If there is somebody that would be interested in making me one? let me know and we can work something out. I have baccy!


----------



## steinr1

Aquinas said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry to post this here, but i figured this is where the snuffers meet. I would love to try an assortment of snuff samples. If there is somebody that would be interested in making me one? let me know and we can work something out. I have baccy!


I'd love to help, but my snuffs are about 5000 miles away from you... There are some overly generous snuff takers around here so I'm sure you won't be disappointed. It's a great way to get your Vitamin N fix (can be "discretely" done anywhere) and the range of scents/flavours available is vast. Inexpensive too. Although I think that most order from the UK where tobacco taxes are HIGH due to availability in the US, the amounts you take are small so a little goes a long way. Welcome to the "Snuff Side".

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Honey Menthol.

(You may come across discussion on which is the best menthol snuff: McCrystal's Original and Genuine or Hedges. The correct answer is Hedges. Accept no imitations.)


----------



## El wedo del milagro

steinr1 said:


> The correct answer is Hedges. Accept no imitations.


+1, and +RG

I haven't had Hedges in more than a week, but it's all I've been taking the past several hours.

EDIT: I must have hit him with some RG too recently... would some one hit him with some RG for me?


----------



## ProbateGeek

I tried, Mark - no go for me, too.


----------



## Aquinas

Thanks for the info Robert! I'll have to try some Hedges. The few that I have tried were medicated and I really enjoyed them!


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Abraxas Dragun.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

More Hedges today... that's three days straight with just Hedges. I must snuff something different tomorrow.


----------



## WWhermit

El wedo del milagro said:


> +1, and +RG
> 
> I haven't had Hedges in more than a week, but it's all I've been taking the past several hours.
> 
> EDIT: I must have hit him with some RG too recently... would some one hit him with some RG for me?


I got him for ya!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

WWhermit said:


> I got him for ya!


Thank you!

And today, it's Hedges again.


----------



## freestoke

sigh. English Rose. It's starting to feel like a week of turkey after Thanksgiving. I did take a Moroccan holiday yesterday, so it isn't all THAT bad. :drama:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Jim, have you tried the Dholakia White yet? I didn't quote you - figured I'd save you the annoying "you've been quoted" email. :tongue1:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Jim, have you tried the Dholakia White yet? I didn't quote you - figured I'd save you the annoying "you've been quoted" email. :tongue1:


A couple of days after I posted rant they put in the switch, so I turned it off. Wasn't there before, though, pretty sure. Probably. Whatever, the principle is still true. :smile:

DK? I dunno. Thanks, Terry, but it doesn't sound very appealing to me for some reason. :dunno: I actually have more variety than it sounds like. Tom Buck (still trying to help you out there, Terry! :lol, Toast and Marmalade, Elmo/er's, and some High Toast(?), Chocolate and Oranges (I think...). I've just been feeling sorry for myself, what with the golf season yet to shine on the horizon. out:

A little Elmero right now. :drama:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

After close to a week of nada but Hedges, today I'm snuffing something different. I had a little Macouba earlier (floral MADNESS) and right now I'm enjoying some Abraxas premium Fin (chocolate, cherries, and some very nice liquor, whiskey I think).


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Crumbs of Comfort.


----------



## ProbateGeek

The White Beast again for me today - I think I would enjoy this concoction even more if the grind were not so superfine.


----------



## Nachman

El wedo del milagro said:


> After close to a week of nada but Hedges, today I'm snuffing something different. I had a little Macouba earlier (floral MADNESS) and right now I'm enjoying some Abraxas premium Fin (chocolate, cherries, and some very nice liquor, whiskey I think).


The liquor is Courvoisier cognac. There is a reason it cost so much.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Nice! I didn't know that.

I don't use this snuff often, but when ever I have a bit I wonder why I don't use it more. It is very good.


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> Nice! I didn't know that.
> 
> I don't use this snuff often, but when ever I have a bit I wonder why I don't use it more. It is very good.


Not tried this one myself yet. It's probably the most expensive snuff I've come across. I'm very fond of the Abraxas Dragun (Dragoon? Are there Rock Dots over the "u"?) so this should be tried. Perhaps I'm too mean...


----------



## Nachman

steinr1 said:


> Not tried this one myself yet. It's probably the most expensive snuff I've come across. I'm very fond of the Abraxas Dragun (Dragoon? Are there Rock Dots over the "u"?) so this should be tried. Perhaps I'm too mean...


Abraxas Cafe11 is the best coffee snuff I have ever tried, but it is also very expensive.


----------



## commonsenseman

Fribourg & Treyer Old Paris for me today, a delighful way to start the day. (Look, I rhymed)


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I started the day with Macouba. Today is a day off, so I will attempt to do a different snuff each time.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Abraxas Cafe11 is the best coffee snuff I have ever tried, but it is also very expensive.


Wow, ~$20 an ounce on sale. :shock:

There was a little English Rose in the bullet, so I topped it with Elmo's. Johnson&Johnson's Baby Powder. :lol: Not bad, but odd.


----------



## Nachman

:boink::boink::boink:


commonsenseman said:


> Fribourg & Treyer Old Paris for me today, a delighful way to start the day. (Look, I rhymed)


You don't get points for rhyming day and day.:mrgreen:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Tube Rose (American Scotch).


----------



## ProbateGeek

More Dholakia White for me today - that's three days in a row. Makes me wish that early on I had not feared the White Beast and sent out so much as samples. Do I see a Mr. Snuff order in my near future?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F and T Seville.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... SG Chocolate Snuff. A LOT of Vitamin N in that stuff.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F and T Patchouli.


----------



## commonsenseman

Nachman said:


> :boink::boink::boink:
> 
> You don't get points for rhyming day and day.:mrgreen:


Hey, I thought it was clever.

Yeah, I know, don't quit my day job....


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Bourbon.


----------



## freestoke

Tom Buck! Really good after a steady dose of roses! :drama:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm starting this morning off with some F&T High Dry Toast.


----------



## freestoke

Tom Buck. My appreciation for Tom Buck seems to be increasing. :drama:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Fortified Tom Buck today - meaning I added Tom Buck to the remaining Dholakia White in my pocket snuff tin. We'll see how this takes...


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T Bordeaux.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Fortified Tom Buck today - meaning I added Tom Buck to the remaining Dholakia White in my pocket snuff tin. We'll see how this takes...


Looking forward to a report of such. I would be concerned with the variation in grain - a conservative sniff of Goodman Buck would result in imprinting DW in one's sinuses.

F&T Morlaix earlier, now hanging around with Mr. Buck as well. He's a genial fellow.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just had a big snuff of Buck's Fizz.

I'm not a big fan of champagne, but I love it in ths snuff!


----------



## ColbyAttack

Gawith Apricot. My go too!


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Vanilla.


----------



## Kilrane

I've never actually tried snuff but after reading a bit of this thread, I'm curious.

I might have to order some next time I'm running low on tobacco. Any recommendations on a good menthol?


----------



## steinr1

Kilrane said:


> I've never actually tried snuff but after reading a bit of this thread, I'm curious.
> 
> I might have to order some next time I'm running low on tobacco. Any recommendations on a good menthol?


There is but one choice here. Hedges. Accept no imitations.

Actually, opinion is sharply divided on the "Best Menthol Snuff" question. There are those who agree with me and there are those who are wrong.


----------



## gahdzila

Robert is probably right. He usually is when it comes to snuff.

I have not tried Hedges yet. McChrystals Original & Genuine is the other popular menthol. O&G is very good.


----------



## steinr1

@Spencer

I dredged up an old post of mine (how large an ego have I...) of my personal recommendations for snuff...



steinr1 said:


> Here are some examplar types you may want to try...
> 
> *Something menthol:*
> Hedges - THE menthol snuff IMHO. Some prefer McCrystals Original and Genuine (O&G), but they are simply wrong.
> Wilsons of Sharrow Honey Menthol or Cherry Menthol - simply lovely and a nice alternative to Hedges.
> Wilsons of Sharrow Crumbs of Comfort - Spearmint - a traditional favourite. Or the "Extra" variant for even more of a blast.
> 
> *Something Floral:*
> Wilsons of Sharrow Rose or Carnation for a "pure" floral.
> Fribourg and Treyer Patchouli - this is more vegetal than floral.
> Fribourg and Treyer Bordeaux or Princes for a more complex floral. F&T Macouba is floral madness.
> 
> *Something Spicy:*
> F&T French Carotte - sandalwood by the bucket load. Fantastic.
> GH Almond - not really spicy but not floral either. Powdered marzipan. A firm favorite of mine.
> 
> *Something to knock your socks off:*
> F&T Santo Domingo - STRONG, dark (almost black) and rich.
> F&T High Dry Toast - Very fine, dry snuff; takes getting used to. Smokey aroma. Powerful Vitamin N content, as for above.
> 
> *Something Traditional:*
> Wilsons of Sharrow Tom Buck - One of the best SP (Spanish Prize) snuffs about. Strongly flavoured so it is a good one to try to see if you like the SP style. You can always back off later.
> F&T Seville - A slightly different style often spoken of as an SP. Neroli oil scented - Bitter oranges.
> F&T Old Paris - hard to describe, but very nice indeed. Can't remember the base of the scent, but always gives me a Rum type tone.
> 
> *Something Outrageous:*
> Samuel Gawith Chocolate Snuff - Fantastic dark chocolate aroma - quite maddening. It is BIG on nicotine.
> 
> If I were to limit it to one of each of these types, I would go for:
> 
> Hedges
> Wilsons of Sharrow Rose
> Fribourg and Treyer French Carotte
> Fribourg and Treyer Santo Domingo
> Wilsons of Sharrow Tom Buck
> Samuel Gawith Chocolate Snuff
> 
> Those will give you a good cross section and give you the opportunity to tune things as you go along. If you ant wany more information (hard to imagine - I do tend to blather on...) don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F and T Patchuli today.


----------



## Kilrane

Awesome! Thanks for the recommendation, Robert. I will give Hedges a try sometime soon here.

I'll post what I think of it once I get some.


----------



## commonsenseman

I've been shoving large amounts of DW up my nose for the past few days.


----------



## Desertlifter

commonsenseman said:


> I've been shoving large amounts of DW up my nose for the past few days.


Ah - the glory of DW. It is on the menu for tomorrow, but today was for good old hippy Patchouli.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Seville today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sam Gawith Elmo's Reserve today.


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> Sam Gawith Elmo's Reserve today.


Damn, Elmo's is just so messy. But what the hell, here goes!


----------



## Desertlifter

Tom Buck this morning with the football game.


----------



## commonsenseman

Navy Plain for me today.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Uh...? Tom Buck?

Still a bit fortified from last week's Dholakia White.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Tom Buck.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Bourbon.


----------



## Desertlifter

St. Clements today to retrain my schnoz after a Tom Buck binge.


----------



## freestoke

My first snuff of the day, Elmo's Reserve. Busy day with the snow, with the birdseed, with the pellets for the pellet stove, so I never seemed to get around to any snuff at all -- until now. :drama:


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> My first snuff of the day, Elmo's Reserve. Busy day with the snow, with the birdseed, with the pellets for the pellet stove, so I never seemed to get around to any snuff at all -- until now. :drama:


Snow? My crocuses are blooming and my tulips are up. Don't know what is up with the daffodils.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Bourbon again.


----------



## commonsenseman

Tom Buck today. Seems quite mild.....


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Vanilla.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Tom Buck today. Seems quite mild.....


And still more Tom Buck for me today. Since mine's still DW-fortified, not so mild.


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> And still more Tom Buck for me today. Since mine's still DW-fortified, not so mild.


That is quite a brilliant idea, I shall try it tonight.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> That is quite a brilliant idea, I shall try it tonight.


In theory, yes - a grand idea. In practice, I think Tom Buck is not the one to try it out with. The DW doesn't seem to pair well with the TB. At all.

Having said that, I will certainly, willingly, voraciously finish up the remainder of the mix today.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> In theory, yes - a grand idea. In practice, I think Tom Buck is not the one to try it out with. The DW doesn't seem to pair well with the TB. At all.
> 
> Having said that, I will certainly, willingly, voraciously finish up the remainder of the mix today.


Tom Buck today for me. Wonder who's fault that might be?

I've done the nostril-split. I wonder if a chaser set-up might work better. Touch of Tom Buck chased with a bit of DW.

Off to the lab!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sam Gawith Princes Gold.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T Macouba.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Macouba! that sounds good. I will have some too.


----------



## Commander Quan

I just got an order from Mr Snuff today I started out with 4-5 bumps of GH SP which was delicious, and decided to try some SG Cob Dark. I was hoping the cob would be similar to Cob Plug and thus similar to 1792 but in snuff form. Boy was I wrong. I can actually taste the floral soap in my mouth. Blah.


----------



## freestoke

A few toots of Morocco today. That is all.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T Bureau.


----------



## ProbateGeek

TomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuck...


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> TomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuckTomBuck...


Yahknow, this started looking like Tom Buck, but then it appears that you are telling us to "Buck Tom." :rofl:


----------



## ProbateGeek

I meant to relate how my daily consumption of the same every day is getting REPETITIVE. I need a change of pace.

EDIT: Yup - Dholakia White is change.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> I meant to relate how my daily consumption of the same every day is getting REPETITIVE. I need a change of pace.
> 
> EDIT: Yup - Dholakia White is change.


I'd like to think that my curiosity about DW prompted you to revisit the blend. 

Oddly enough, a bit of DW myself, whilst reading scholarly articles on oenococcus oeni, a gram positive favorite!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> I'd like to think that my curiosity about DW prompted you to revisit the blend.


I believe it did, at that. And I am grateful.

I had read on another forum somewhere a user's comment that DW was hands down the greatest snuff known to man. While I still don't think I agree with that, it is getting better every time I try it. I will order more, if and when I ever get through this damned Tom Buck!


----------



## gahdzila

Desertlifter said:


> whilst reading scholarly articles on oenococcus oeni, a gram positive favorite!


:ask: It must not be pathogenic, as I've never heard of it. Not that I'm an expert or anything.

What do you do, Brian? I could've sworn you said that you taught machine shop or something. Maybe I got you mixed up. Or are you a machinist with an affinity for microorganisms?


----------



## Desertlifter

gahdzila said:


> :ask: It must not be pathogenic, as I've never heard of it. Not that I'm an expert or anything.
> 
> What do you do, Brian? I could've sworn you said that you taught machine shop or something. Maybe I got you mixed up. Or are you a machinist with an affinity for microorganisms?


I'm not nearly bright enough to be a machinist. I'm a science teacher and working on my thesis. LAB are the model organism for my research. They aren't pathogenic, although they are gram positive.

Morlaix this morning. Love this stuff!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch.


----------



## Desertlifter

Tom Buck after a healthy serving of 1792 Flake. Apparently it is contagious.


----------



## ProbateGeek

With a double-barreled dose of the new Barrister's Cut II: *1792 Snuff*, I am invincible to all. Even the zombies...










Some of you may recognize the infamous Horsey Plate (of Ennerdale Snuff fame).


----------



## TTecheTTe

My curiosity and interest has got the better of me, so diving into this pool. Presently, my order stands as follows:
Dholakia White 25g
Dholakia Kamal 25g
Dholakia Ganga 25g
Gawith Hoggarth Almond 25g
Wilsons Rose of Sharrow 25g
Samuel Gawith Chocolate 10g


----------



## ProbateGeek

Mari, you owe it to yourself to throw in a couple of the many Fribourg & Treyer offerings. I myself am curious about the Seville, but any should suffice.


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Mari, you owe it to yourself to throw in a couple of the many Fribourg & Treyer offerings. I myself am curious about the Seville, but any should suffice.


Thanks! I had a couple of F&T in my cart, but had to do over and forgot them - I added Seville to my final order:
1 x Fribourg & Treyer Macouba 25g (FT025) = $5.99
1 x Fribourg & Treyer Seville 25g (FT057) = $5.99
1 x Gawith Hoggarth Almond 25g (GH002) = $4.98
1 x Wilsons Rose of Sharrow 25g (WILS217) = $4.59
1 x Samuel Gawith Chocolate 10g (SG164) = $3.49
1 x Samuel Gawith Red Crest 10g (SG082) = $3.49
1 x Dholakia Kamal 25g (DHO030) = $4.49
1 x Dholakia White 25g (DHO064) = $5.99
1 x Dholakia Ganga 25g (DHO025) = $4.49
1 x Fribourg & Treyer High Dry Toast 50g (FT020) = $10.95
1 x Acrylic Bullet Yellow (BLT009) = $3.99
1 x Metal Snuff Spoon Silver (MSS002) = $0.00


----------



## El wedo del milagro

No snuff order is complete without Hedges...


----------



## Nachman

@TTecheTTe:Thanks for the Mrsnuff01 discount code for 10% off at Mrsnuff. I ordered 5 15g Abraxas Dragun, 1 10g WOS Gold Label, 1 25g SG Elmo's Reserve, and 1 25g GH Dry Orange.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T Old Paris.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Nachman said:


> @TTecheTTe:Thanks for the Mrsnuff01 discount code for 10% off at Mrsnuff. I ordered 5 15g Abraxas Dragun, 1 10g WOS Gold Label, 1 25g SG Elmo's Reserve, and 1 25g GH Dry Orange.


You're welcome! That Dragun and Elmo look interesting, so am adding those with some others I forgot.


----------



## Desertlifter

St. Clements earlier, now some Morlaix.

Love Morlaix. My first and still favorite. Need to pick up some Macouba to compare.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Mari you may want to add some Dholakia Black to your order. Ya know, when your order goes over $999.99 I think they throw in a plane ticket to go pick it up in person. 

Well. It could happen...!


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Mari you may want to add some Dholakia Black to your order. Ya know, when your order goes over $999.99 I think they throw in a plane ticket to go pick it up in person.
> 
> Well. It could happen...!


:r That's a cigar order...


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> :r That's a cigar order...


You got *that* right!

Morocco bound this morning, watching the finish of the golf tournament, delayed yesterday by rain.


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> Mari you may want to add some *Dholakia Black* to your order.


Yessir! We need a guinnea pig!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Speaking of guinea pigs. . .

More "*Off With Your Head!*" this morning. I'm unsure whether this will be a regular for me - hard to beat 1792 smoked. 
I think I just cleared up my uncertainty.


----------



## TTecheTTe

gahdzila said:


> Yessir! We need a guinnea pig!


I have been subjected to some "black" experimentation, by "Cope."


----------



## Keebaw

McChrystal's O&G!!! Busted out the tin to help with clearing up from the cold I have been suffering from! I thought I was the only crazy person sniffing brown powder, haha. I had a good cry over a few big pinches of the O&G after a long hiatus from the activity... 

Pseudoephed and menthol snuff is a hell of a cold clearing combo!


----------



## BigVito

Sawdust and dog hair


----------



## El wedo del milagro

gahdzila said:


> Yessir! We need a guinnea pig!


I have Dholakia black. It's very strong, with a decent burn, and intense rose scent.

This morning it's been Macouba.


----------



## ProbateGeek

El wedo del milagro said:


> I have Dholakia black. It's very strong, with a decent burn, and intense rose scent.


Intense is good.

More *Off With Your Head!* this morning - good follow up to this morning's (smoked) Irish Flake.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges.


----------



## commonsenseman

Three Thistles for me today. Reminds me of BBQ, which in turn reminds me of summer. Ahh.....summer.


----------



## Desertlifter

El wedo del milagro said:


> I have Dholakia black. It's very strong, with a decent burn, and intense rose scent.
> 
> This morning it's been Macouba.


Soooo....very strong with a flowery note?

I'm sooo there.


----------



## Tulpa

Hm, I've read through a good portion of this thread and I'm intrigued by snuff. I guess I shall have to order some when I get some extra money.


----------



## freestoke

Tulpa said:


> Hm, I've read through a good portion of this thread and I'm intrigued by snuff. I guess I shall have to order some when I get some extra money.


"And off goes another child's head." -- *A Tale of Two Cities*.

Morocco again for me this morning. :drama:


----------



## ProbateGeek

1792 Flake this morning for me - both in the pipe (in the Savinelli Venezia billiard), and up each nostril (but as such better known as *Off With Your Head!*). 
An altogether glorious morning so far...


----------



## Commander Quan

Tom Buck

I had to see what all the fuss was about. You guys seam to have pretty good taste, I should pay attention more often. However I don't believe it was ever discussed how WoS crams 25g of snuff into a 20g tin. I have no idea how they piled so much tobacco in there.


----------



## freestoke

Commander Quan said:


> Tom Buck... However I don't believe it was ever discussed how WoS crams 25g of snuff into a 20g tin. I have no idea how they piled so much tobacco in there.


They don't just "pile" it in there. They first fold it neatly, so it takes up less space.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Commander Quan said:


> Tom Buck
> 
> I had to see what all the fuss was about. You guys seam to have pretty good taste, I should pay attention more often. However I don't believe it was ever discussed how WoS crams 25g of snuff into a 20g tin. I have no idea how they piled so much tobacco in there.


You callin' 25 grams of Tom Buck "so much"? Lookee here - - -


----------



## Commander Quan

It's not that it was a lot, it's just that it was a lot in the tin. Instead of pinching or boxcaring the snuff I just snorted it off the side of my hand after it fell out of the can.


----------



## steinr1

Hedges used to be notorious for overfilling their tins. Sadly, they have recently reduced the fill and marked the same tins as 20g rather than the undisclosed and generous more than 25g it once was.

Despite this...

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Commander Quan said:


> *It's not that it was a lot, it's just that it was a lot in the tin*. Instead of pinching or boxcaring the snuff I just snorted it off the side of my hand after it fell out of the can.


I know - I just had the sudden urge to say: "Lookee here!"

:tongue:


----------



## Commander Quan

Well since you obviously brought enough for the whole class it's only fair that you share.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Commander Quan said:


> Well since you obviously brought enough for the whole class it's only fair that you share.












Where were you, Derrick, when this was flying out my door? As you can see, quite a bit was shared. Of course, I "shared" a good deal of it with myself, but still... Never too late to pass some along - let me know if you're interested. 
Of course, you might also have to take a little *Barrister's Cut* and *Off With Your Head!* with it.

:tongue1:

Off With Your Head! is getting better - very good today, anyway. Just about finished with the first batch, and may be mixing up some more this weekend.


----------



## Foggymountain

Hair


----------



## Tulpa

I gave grinding up pipe tobacco with a mortar and pestle and then sifting it a shot and got pleasant results. I added a little very cherry to a more or less neutral base and got a pleasant cherry snuff. Only takes 2 days to make. Would be quicker if I spread it thin to dry. I also made one with Sherlocke Holmes' Choice from Tinderbox and found it to be perfectly smokey with a slight burn that reminds me of sitting around a camp fire in the mountains and having the smoke blown in your direction by the wind.

Now... What if I mixed the two? I spilled the cherry and only made a couple grams anyhow, so I'll have to decide how much I want that question answered.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch Sweet today.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Of course, you might also have to take a little *Barrister's Cut* and *Off With Your Head!* with it.


The *Barrister's Cut * lasts for hours, no lie. I've decided to use it as my pre-golf snuff, since it will be with me the entire round -- even when I play 18. :lol: Should lay an excellent base for cigars on the course. :tu

This morning, more Morocco. :drama:


----------



## Nachman

Snuffing GH Dry Orange today. If you like Neroli oil, this is good stuff. I used to get it in 10g tap boxes and just received a 25g tub. This is fresher than I had in the tap boxes.


----------



## Tulpa

I keep going back to Mr Snuff and revising my order. It's quite different from what I originally put together, but this seems like a good starting point.

It's currently:
1 x Bernard Klostermischung 10g
1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 21g
1 x Bernard Brasil Fresco 10g
1 x Wilsons Tom Buck Extra Strong SP 5g
1 x Wilsons Extra Crumbs of Comfort 5g

I'm not a great fan of menthol, so 5 grams of CoC would be good to try it and the occasional sniff when my nose gets stuffed up, if I don't like it.

I may add Dholakia Swiss Chocolate as well to round out the order a bit more. And possibly a tin of a fruity snuff.


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> The *Barrister's Cut * lasts for hours, no lie. I've decided to use it as my pre-golf snuff, since it will be with me the entire round -- even when I play 18. :lol: Should lay an excellent base for cigars on the course. :tu
> 
> This morning, more Morocco. :drama:


Not surprised that the base for Barrister's Cut ghosts one's nostrils. Like that is a bad thing.

Toque this morning. First weekday of spring break. What to do? Grade papers.


----------



## steinr1

Tulpa said:


> I keep going back to Mr Snuff and revising my order. It's quite different from what I originally put together, but this seems like a good starting point.
> 
> It's currently:
> 1 x Bernard Klostermischung 10g
> 1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 21g
> 1 x Bernard Brasil Fresco 10g
> 1 x Wilsons Tom Buck Extra Strong SP 5g
> 1 x Wilsons Extra Crumbs of Comfort 5g
> 
> I'm not a great fan of menthol, so 5 grams of CoC would be good to try it and the occasional sniff when my nose gets stuffed up, if I don't like it.
> 
> I may add Dholakia Swiss Chocolate as well to round out the order a bit more. And possibly a tin of a fruity snuff.


Errrrr... McCrystals O&G is very menthol indeed; Crumbs of Comfort is spearmint (Also menthol? But the main blast is spearmint, the "Extra" more so.)


----------



## ProbateGeek

If it helps Aaron at all - I truly dislike the O & G, or anything menthol, but LOVE the Crumbs of Comfort (the "Extra" more so). :biggrin:

Gonna be Dholakia White all day for me boys - probably the next few days. I ain't complainin'.


----------



## Tulpa

The price difference between 8 grams of O&G and 21 grams is $2.50 If I like it, great. I think I should like it. The CoC sounds like mint is the predominant flavor, which is what I don't generally like. Now that I think about it, I could downgrade the size and get G&H Dry Orange... I should think on it some more. And possibly also stop trying to make decisions when it's 8am and I'm still trying to get to sleep.


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> Not surprised that the base for Barrister's Cut ghosts one's nostrils.


Man, that's almost worthy of a murder mystery, *The Case of the Ghosted Nostril*, wherein Inspector Heaviside :spy: (this guy looks pretty hefty) detects a strange odor as he leans over to inspect the body. Sniffing to discover the source, he asks for a Q-tip...*Ennerdale*! One thing leads to another and eventually we haul Terry in for questioning, as his name also crops up an unsolved mystery involving the Pipe of Death. Both the source of the tobacco and pipe lead a trail to -- Robert. :spy:

English Rose! :drama:


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Man, that's almost worth of a murder mystery, *The Case of the Ghosted Nostril*, wherein Inspector Heaviside :spy: (this guy looks pretty hefty) detects a strange odor as he leans over to inspect the body. Sniffing to discover the source, he asks for a Q-tip...*Ennerdale*! One thing leads to another and eventually we haul Terry in for questioning, as his name also crops up an unsolved mystery involving the Pipe of Death. Both the source of the tobacco and pipe lead a trail to -- Robert. :spy:
> 
> English Rose! :drama:


Oh. So once again the evil villain has a British accent. Typical!


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Oh. So once again the evil villain has a British accent. Typical!


They're the ones who seem to commit the most crimes worthy of mystery novels. Let's call it realistic.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> They're the ones who seem to commit the most crimes worthy of mystery novels. Let's call it realistic.


The distinct aroma of almonds... Head getting lighter... I offended the Archduke (funny story...) It must be...

No, wait.

It's just GH&Co Almond Snuff.

Which today, I have mostly been snuffing...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Seville today.


----------



## Commander Quan

Tom Buck


----------



## commonsenseman

Almost out of Tom Buck, unfortunately I didn't think to add it to my most recent order.....

Swisher Navy Plain for me today.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Almost out of Tom Buck. . .


Them's dangerous words, my friend.

:tongue:


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> Them's dangerous words, my friend.
> 
> :tongue:


Tis a sad day!

I went through the sample you sent me & a big tin of it. Maybe I'll buy a bucket next time...


----------



## karatekyle

Had a couple slammers of F&T Patchouli today. I think this was a tin that made it's way from DanR to mmiller to me. Good snuff, has a WAY different nose not than it does in the tin. I'm always caught off guard in the best possible way!


----------



## Desertlifter

karatekyle said:


> Had a couple slammers of F&T Patchouli today. I think this was a tin that made it's way from DanR to mmiller to me. Good snuff, has a WAY different nose not than it does in the tin. I'm always caught off guard in the best possible way!


Lovely stuff.

More Tom Buck for me. Equally nice, but completely different.


----------



## freestoke

An English Rose to start a semi-beautiful day. Not quite nice enough to be a fine spring day, so English Rose seems quite appropriate. :drama:


----------



## steinr1

Snow. Bloody snow south of London in April. Not settling as yet, but bloody snow!

Hedges.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Patchouli today.


----------



## splattttttt

left over Tambo stick dust from my butcher block. Snuff said :hungry:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Bourbon today.


----------



## karatekyle

Trying to order some more Apricot and Red Bull from Mister, having a heck of a time. When I put my info in and click submit, it redirects me back to the home page. No emails, no charges on my card... I'm bamboozled. Shot them an email, we'll see if I can get it figured out.


----------



## karatekyle

karatekyle said:


> Trying to order some more Apricot and Red Bull from Mister, having a heck of a time. When I put my info in and click submit, it redirects me back to the home page. No emails, no charges on my card... I'm bamboozled. Shot them an email, we'll see if I can get it figured out.


...ugh.

Left my billing address as my shipping address. Of course I had to figure this out _after_ I sent the moronic email. Obviously I haven't been consuming enough nicotine, my brain is set on the "power saver" setting.


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> ...ugh.
> 
> Left my billing address as my shipping address. Of course I had to figure this out _after_ I sent the moronic email. Obviously I haven't been consuming enough nicotine, my brain is set on the "power saver" setting.


Remember, always have plenty of snuff up your nose before ordering any more. :drama: sigh. English Rose again.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Rose.


----------



## splattttttt

maybe I shouln't have come in here :der:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I forgot to put a tin or tap-box in my pocket this morning. No snuff for me 'till I get home today. :help:


----------



## Desertlifter

splattttttt said:


> maybe I shouln't have come in here :der:


I think that everybody else has thought the same since Dan started this free fall of a slippery slope.

Perhaps Dan as well. 

Morlaix today for me. Lovely.


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> I think that everybody else has thought the same since Dan started this free fall of a slippery slope.


I, for one, take no responsibility whatsoever for my current pitiable habit. This was all forced on me by Dan and Kyle, in an insidious plot that mocked humanity itself, who bombed me with something like eight different varieties of naredelight. I still don't admit to using snuff. No one should. Some Elmer's Reserve for me, in full denial. :drama:


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges.

Vile habit.


----------



## karatekyle

Hitting the Red Bull.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Abraxas Premium Fin today.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have mostly been snuffing... F&T Old Paris.

Excitement beyond excitement! My Ropp snuff box has arrived! This is particularly exciting, not because of the particular beauty of the box (it's rather ordinary) but that it is a *ROPP SNUFF BOX*. Ropp didn't make boxes like this to my knowledge, but there it sits. I've got a couple of their little round cherrywood snuff boxes, but this is unique to my knowledge.

I might actually use this box. I'll then be fully equiped with Ropp snuff box, cheroot holder, cigarette holder (which might come into play for thin cheroots, not vile cigarettes), petrol lighter and more pipes than I care to shake a stick at. I fell into Ropp collecting by accident (or rather as a way to limit the scope of my collecting); it's become an obsession. They aren't bad, but generally just decent factory products. Nothing special. But that's not the point...

View attachment 76607


----------



## Nachman

I took a break from my regular Navy Plain and Dragun today and have been snuffing WOS Gold Label. To me, it is the best SP made.


----------



## Tulpa

I decided to try as many kinds as I could. I just ordered this last night and got an email saying the Morlaix will be out of stock until friday. So I guess it'll probably ship monday. Should be good. I figured I could mix the extras with some plain snuff I made if they are too strong.

1 x Bernard Klostermischung 10g
1 x Bernard Brasil Fresco 10g 
1 x Wilsons Tom Buck Extra Strong SP 5g
1 x Wilsons Extra Crumbs of Comfort 5g
1 x Gawith Hoggarth Dry Orange 10g
1 x Wilsons Morlaix 5g
1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 3.5g


----------



## Desertlifter

Tulpa said:


> I decided to try as many kinds as I could. I just ordered this last night and got an email saying the Morlaix will be out of stock until friday. So I guess it'll probably ship monday. Should be good. I figured I could mix the extras with some plain snuff I made if they are too strong.
> 
> 1 x Bernard Klostermischung 10g
> 1 x Bernard Brasil Fresco 10g
> 1 x Wilsons Tom Buck Extra Strong SP 5g
> 1 x Wilsons Extra Crumbs of Comfort 5g
> 1 x Gawith Hoggarth Dry Orange 10g
> 1 x Wilsons Morlaix 5g
> 1 x McChrystal's Original & Genuine 3.5g


Ahhhh......Morlaix. Glorious.

Enjoyed it during work today, in fact.

Mayhap some Toque St. Clements for an aperitif.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Ammonia - oops, sorry, cannister says Dholakia White...


----------



## commonsenseman

A little manure for me this morning (6 Photo Medicated No.66).


----------



## DanR

I'm back on a Navy Plain kick - Nachman bombed me with this awhile ago and I love it. It's great for opening up the sinuses during this dreaded allergy season!


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Ammonia - oops, sorry, cannister says Dholakia White...


My first post in a week or more (long story), but this I could not pass up. HA! I'm almost out - which means just wait, it'll grow on you.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Seville.


----------



## Nachman

Been doing a lot of WOS Gold Label lately. It has a better nose burn than other SPs and has some lemon and perhaps lavender added to the bergamot scent. The tobacco is also different as it is a Virginia flour.


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> The distinct aroma of almonds...
> No, wait. It's just GH&Co Almond..


 I don't get the almonds at all...sigh...expected it to be like Marzipan.



ProbateGeek said:


> My first post in a week or more (long story), but this I could not pass up. HA! I'm almost out - which means just wait, it'll grow on you.


Ahh, DW already had me at the first "HEEELLOOO"...

Macouba yesterday (yummy, love it) and SG Red Crest today which is very pleasant. I just love the Chocolate!

So, how many tins can one have open at a time, and for how long?


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> So, how many tins can one have open at a time, and for how long?


One is too many for sensible individuals. I currently have 4 or 5 open, so hopefully for a long time.

Elmer's. :drama:


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> So, how many tins can one have open at a time, and for how long?


I have had four tins intermittently open for almost one year, with no indication of essence diminishment. Stored in a cool, dark place when not in use (as opposed to the warm, dark place where it all eventually ends up).


----------



## Nachman

I have about ten open, but use the same two or three most of the time. Some don't loose anything no matter how much time passes, some loose scent rapidly.


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> I don't get the almonds at all...sigh...expected it to be like Marzipan.


I took a bit of this again just now. Powdered marzipan it is. Sometimes I don't get it on the first dose. Simply keep shoveling it into your beak...

(I buy this in 25g tubs - maybe a different format won't be as fresh? This tub has been about for a good few months.)


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> So, how many tins can one have open at a time, and for how long?


It depends what you mean by "open". The F&T tubes have an excellent seal and can be briefly opened for transfer to a little tin or box for daily use almost indefinitely in my experience. I use these when empty for other less well packed snuffs. In less well sealed tins shelf life can be quite short, but still in the order of a few months.

Indefinitely is a relative term, however. I probably get through 25g or so of snuff a week. I've got probably 15 tubes of snuff on the go at any time. I rotate through them as I please; the least favoured ones will probably be used four ot five times less often than my favourites, so they must last up to a year. I've not noticed much deterioration in any dry snuff in this time. Moist or semi-moist ones do suffer from drying and consequent loss of aroma. The worst one in my experience was Samuel Gawith Chocolate snuff. Dries and loses much of its aroma. However, as this is such a fine snuff the trick is obviously to take it much more often. I've got a little bit left and may try to hydrate it to see if that helps. Still pretty good dry, though. Maddenly chocolatey and powerful.

Today, I have mostly been snuffing... G,H&Co Almond Snuff. And a bit of SG Chocolate.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sam Gawith Buck's Fizz.


----------



## commonsenseman

I've been snuffing WOS Irish Toast No.22 lately, delightful.

I've also been trying to like Dholakia Black, but I hate it.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> I've been snuffing WOS Irish Toast No.22 lately, delightful.
> 
> I've also been trying to like Dholakia Black, but I hate it.


Since I've been enjoying exclusively Dholakia White for about a week now (will this tin ever empty?) I wonder how the Black differs. "Hate" is a pretty strong word in the snuff context, since I couldn't say I hate even those I really don't think that great. What up?


----------



## karatekyle

Pöschl Apricot. SO easy to take but the nicotine lasts mere seconds.


----------



## Nachman

ProbateGeek said:


> Since I've been enjoying exclusively Dholakia White for about a week now (will this tin ever empty?) I wonder how the Black differs. "Hate" is a pretty strong word in the snuff context, since I couldn't say I hate even those I really don't think that great. What up?


D White is very fine and dry and has a slight fishy scent. D Black is moister and smells like a barnyard.


----------



## Desertlifter

Nachman said:


> D White is very fine and dry and has a slight fishy scent. D Black is moister and smells like a barnyard.


Enjoying Morlaix (when am I not?) today.

Have to say that "barnyard" is actually appealing, at least in concept.

But I like kimchee, so there you have it.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sam Gawith Buck's Fizz.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges. So far.

In an attempt to find out exactly which tobacco a jar of "Best Brown" was (G,H&Co or SG), I looked over the order history for a site I buy most of my snuff from. No joy on the tobacco identification, but I thought it might be "fun" to see how much snuff I get through. Worked out that it was about 35g per week. 

Perhaps other readers have some fascinating arithmetically derived information.


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> Since I've been enjoying exclusively Dholakia White for about a week now (will this tin ever empty?) I wonder how the Black differs. "Hate" is a pretty strong word in the snuff context, since I couldn't say I hate even those I really don't think that great. What up?





Nachman said:


> D White is very fine and dry and has a slight fishy scent. D Black is moister and smells like a barnyard.





Desertlifter said:


> Enjoying Morlaix (when am I not?) today.
> 
> Have to say that "barnyard" is actually appealing, at least in concept.
> 
> But I like kimchee, so there you have it.


It's pretty bad. ainkiller:

I'd say it smells like a rotting corpse, but maybe I'm being too kind.

If anybody is interested in it, just send me a PM. I would love to get it out of my house ASAP.

Don't say I didn't warn you.



steinr1 said:


> Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges. So far.
> 
> In an attempt to find out exactly which tobacco a jar of "Best Brown" was (G,H&Co or SG), I looked over the order history for a site I buy most of my snuff from. No joy on the tobacco identification, but I thought it might be "fun" to see how much snuff I get through. Worked out that it was about 35g per week.
> 
> Perhaps other readers have some fascinating arithmetically derived information.


I only have estimates, which are around 10-15g per week.


----------



## Tulpa

My order from mistersnuff shipped on tuesday. How long does it usually take for you?


----------



## commonsenseman

Usually takes 8-10 days for me.

Two takers on the Dholakia Black so far. If anyone else is interested, PM me by tomorrow (Friday) morning.


----------



## Commander Quan

I opened up my Saddleback briefcase today and found that the lid had come off the 25g container of GH SP. Only have of the snuff dumped out, but the other half was inside my laptop.


----------



## Tulpa

Well, your laptop will smell good when it overheats.


----------



## commonsenseman

Commander Quan said:


> I opened up my Saddleback briefcase today and found that the lid had come off the 25g container of GH SP. Only have of the snuff dumped out, but the other half was inside my laptop.


Weird, I had a "jug" of G&H Kendall Brown open up in my jacket pocket yesterday. I bet I lost half of it too, sad day.....


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T High Dry Toast so far today.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Silver Dollar Natural. "Office snuff" - yuck. God, but I loathe this stuff. They call it "natural" but is takes like anything but. 
That's what I get for leaving my pocket tin at home.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Two takers on the Dholakia Black so far. If anyone else is interested, PM me by tomorrow (Friday) morning.


Oooooh. Dholakia Black. Worlds away from Dholakia White. This is a very. . . ehem. . . "unique" snuff.

Barnyard? Yes, extremely (and I might add most definitely some very specific spots in said barnyard).

Rotting corpse? No, not quite that.

But I am getting an impression of something revoltingly nasty - perhaps a block of really old cheese, maybe in such a state of rot that while still in semi-liquid state it has long since stopped progressing through the various stages of decay, yet all the while able to repel merely by exuding the scents of its perpetual state of nasty?










I've never had _Stinking Bishop_ cheese, but this snuff must be something along the same line.

Uh. . . thanks (?), Jeff. I will try a little more, though, throughout the afternoon - see if it grows on me.


----------



## ProbateGeek

On my second attempt of the Dholakia Black Death (Jeff's name of it is perfect), I went all out and took about as much as my schnoz could hold (I am wearing a white button down _sans _tie at the office today, so must use caution). Nary a hint of the previous rotten-parmesan-Cheetoh-stuck-up-a-nostril-for-six-weeks aroma, none at all. Instead, 100% mint chocolate Girl Scout cookies. Very nice, very tasty.

Ain't that funny?


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> .
> 
> Uh. . . thanks (?), Jeff. I will try a little more, though, throughout the afternoon - see if it grows on me.


From afar, this strikes me as similar to giving flossing with barbed wire another go or two, to see if it's better than the first time and perhaps something that you could develop a feel for. I'll have some Morocco and marvel over the bravery of our Washington contingent. (No, not THAT Washington contingent! :sl)


----------



## ProbateGeek

Jim, not so fast. Just had another nice dose, number three. Very nice nicotine component with this one, causing me to ponder how one might describe the experience to the uninitiated.

Go to your nearest county fair, on the hottest and most humid day of the event, head over to the busiest livestock tent, sit yourself down right in the middle of a big pile of used hay, and by used I mean hay now mixed with a minimum of three days worth of cattle droppings, pull it up around yourself till just your head and neck are sticking out, wait 5 minutes or so until you break out in a light and very itchy sweat, at which time you then have someone hand feed you a handful or two of chocolate mint Girl Scout cookies. Warm milk optional, but would surely round out the experience.

But I repeat myself... to some.


----------



## freestoke

Yeah, that's pretty slow, all right. Manure, straw, farm animals, chocolate, warm milk, girl scouts and a hint of mint. Definitely gotta slow down for that. So...slowing...down. Seems like moonshine should fit into the picture somewhere, but that's just me, allowing my imagination to lay hold on this sensorial panaromarama you've place before us -- maybe it's opium? :ask: For the moment, I'm keeping to the right and moving along with some Morocco! :drama: :bolt:


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> On my second attempt of the Dholakia Black Death (Jeff's name of it is perfect), I went all out and took about as much as my schnoz could hold (I am wearing a white button down _sans _tie at the office today, so must use caution). Nary a hint of the previous rotten-parmesan-Cheetoh-stuck-up-a-nostril-for-six-weeks aroma, none at all. Instead, 100% mint chocolate Girl Scout cookies. Very nice, very tasty.
> 
> Ain't that funny?


Okay dammit - I will order some! The more you guys try to make this sound horrible, the better it sounds! Must be a PNW thing.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Today it has been SG Red Crest inbetween a resting briar of FM Cellar.


----------



## commonsenseman

Terry, I think your descriptions are spot on. Barnyard, manure, old cheese, girl scout cookies.........terrible stuff.

Glad you're getting "something" out of it :biggrin:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

All the descriptions of Dholakia black were making me crazy. I wasn't getting any of the scents that you guys were describing. I smelled almost overpowering roses in the forefront, followed by sandalwood, musk, and cedar, and once in a while a bit of a "sharp" tobacco. It's delightful!

So I just tried some again to check my memory, and it's just as I remembered.

So, there I was, thinking yall were crazy, when I looked at the label on the snuff container in my hand and it clearly said "Dholakia Ganga" not "Dholakia Black". Sorry guys! All my praise for the Black was actually praise for Ganga.


----------



## Commander Quan

If anyone is looking for snuff bullets check out the ones offered by roxndave on ebay. 

I had heard these were good but wasn't sure. I have a Posh snuff bullet that I never used because it just looked like it was way too small a dose. Mark Sent me a glass bullet that I really liked so I decided to go ahead and buy 2 of the aluminum ones sold by roxndave. He mills them himself from aluminum and the dose is a good size and they will never break. I offered $$9 apiece for 2 of them and he countered with $10 each so I pulled the trigger. I probably should have ordered more.


----------



## Nachman

This looks good for people who want to try an assortment of snuffs. https://mistersnuff.com/catalog/wil...ium=email&mc_cid=fb3daaebbc&mc_eid=b9b1f9574b


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Dholakia Gray* for me this morning (yes, a mix of the Black Death and the White Beast). Possibly the best (or worst) Dholakia has to offer. :tongue:


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> I've never had _Stinking Bishop_ cheese, but this snuff must be something along the same line.


Delicious! Can't get it as often as I'd like.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Cherry Menthol.


----------



## Desertlifter

Morlaix today for me. I'd feel guilty about my snuffing habits if I didn't like this stuff so much.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

More Dholakia Ganga today. I initially reached for the Hedges, but the strong nicotine of the Ganga called to me.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'll alternate between the Dholakia White and Black today. I certainly appreciate the relative tidiness of the White, particularly in an office setting.


----------



## Tulpa

commonsenseman said:


> Terry, I think your descriptions are spot on. Barnyard, manure, old cheese, girl scout cookies.........terrible stuff.
> 
> Glad you're getting "something" out of it :biggrin:


I got the sample you sent me yesterday and the baggy smelled just like girl scout thin mint cookies. ...Then I opened the baggy and immediately regretted it. I got the barnyard smell that everyone was talking about. Once a good amount was firmly wedged up my nose, the smell wasn't as overpowering or as foul as expected. Didn't get the chocolate mint smell, but still pleasant. Quite a bit of nicotine here. Snuff seems more stimulating than other nicotine delivery systems. I stepped outside to get the mail and the scent changed to add that of a charcoal barbecue burning down to coals. Is it just me, or does snuff change when outside?

A slight pine scent would be nice to complete the county fair auction smell picture.


----------



## Desertlifter

New one for me today - as I wanted to throw something new on the plate.

6 Photo Cheetah, generously bombed to me from the NST4P.

a. my eyeballs hurt.

b. not bad - I like it!


----------



## Tulpa

The Dholakia black is really messy. I kept getting it all over my hands, so I had a small aluminum tube on my keychain from an eyeglass repair kit. I filed a hole in the bottom of the tube so that it can be used as a bullet without a main chamber. Just poke it into the snuff and it lightly packs into it and can be sniffed out. Just requires a little more breath control than off the back of your hand as the difference between in your nose and in your throat is smaller. Not sure how well it would work with snuffs that aren't as fine and moist, but it works well with this.


----------



## Irfan

Not what's in my nose, but what will be. I've just ordered two snuffs from Mr. Snuff, these being Toque Quit and Abraxas Premium Batch Coarse. I live and work in a place where I can smoke a pipe without limitation, and often have one going while I'm working throughout the day. Fine, but I've decided that eight pipes a day is too many. At the same time, I'm a confirmed nicotine addict. At various times in my past, I've given up all forms of indulgence, but it makes me fat and unhappy. I've decided that nasal snuff is a good way to approach the issue, way cooler than nicotine gum. I tried to make my own snuff, using a light, sweet, natural Indonesian pipe tobacco that I thought burned too quickly and was too light. I know the guy who blends it, he swears he doesn't add anything to it. I just dried it out in the tropical sun and then put it in a blender. It worked quite well, but I'd like to try a commercially (and expertly) prepared snuff as a bench-mark, to see how it compares to my home-made stuff.

I do find the "burn" a bit hard to deal with, but I'm guessing it might have more to do with my technique and my lack of experience than to the tobacco itself. I read some advice somewhere to snuff with lungs slightly inflated, which seems to help. Then, not to snuff too hard. Still brings tears to my eyes, it reminds me of wasabi paste on sashimi.

So, for a heavy nicotine addict who smokes a pipe, what do you think of the ones I picked? Make sense? What else would you recommend for a new-comer to snuff?


----------



## Desertlifter

Irfan said:


> Not what's in my nose, but what will be. I've just ordered two snuffs from Mr. Snuff, these being Toque Quit and Abraxas Premium Batch Coarse. I live and work in a place where I can smoke a pipe without limitation, and often have one going while I'm working throughout the day. Fine, but I've decided that eight pipes a day is too many. At the same time, I'm a confirmed nicotine addict. At various times in my past, I've given up all forms of indulgence, but it makes me fat and unhappy. I've decided that nasal snuff is a good way to approach the issue, way cooler than nicotine gum. I tried to make my own snuff, using a light, sweet, natural Indonesian pipe tobacco that I thought burned too quickly and was too light. I know the guy who blends it, he swears he doesn't add anything to it. I just dried it out in the tropical sun and then put it in a blender. It worked quite well, but I'd like to try a commercially (and expertly) prepared snuff as a bench-mark, to see how it compares to my home-made stuff.
> 
> I do find the "burn" a bit hard to deal with, but I'm guessing it might have more to do with my technique and my lack of experience than to the tobacco itself. I read some advice somewhere to snuff with lungs slightly inflated, which seems to help. Then, not to snuff too hard. Still brings tears to my eyes, it reminds me of wasabi paste on sashimi.
> 
> So, for a heavy nicotine addict who smokes a pipe, what do you think of the ones I picked? Make sense? What else would you recommend for a new-comer to snuff?


Welcome to another slope! Don't know the Abraxas, but Toque Quit is pretty good stuff. I've come to quite enjoy snuffing for similar reasons, except that I am not able to have a bowl during the day while I can get a bit of snuff when I wish.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> New one for me today - as I wanted to throw something new on the plate.
> 
> 6 Photo Cheetah, generously bombed to me from the NST4P.
> 
> a. my eyeballs hurt.
> 
> b. not bad - I like it!


Still haven't opened my vacuum-sealed very generous allotment of the 6 Photo Cheetah. Want to now, but will wait till I 'm through with the Dholakia White. Probably one more day's worth...


----------



## Irfan

I kept a pile of Tambolaka in an old Twinings tea tin, but it can't have been very airtight. Very dry. So, in my search for a high-nic snuff, I decided to make up about half an ounce of snuff. I just put it in the blender and left it for a few mins. For some reason, it turned out a lot coarser than the other stuff. I just tried a fairly large huff: funny, it doesn't sting in the nose as much as the other tobacco, but this one puts me more on the verge of a sneeze. It's quite a pleasant taste, can feel it spreading over the back of my tongue. At first it was raisins, now like very bitter chocolate. Not unpleasant. Definitely giving me a bit of a kick, more than the other stuff.

Hmm. I perpetually worry about getting cut off from international tobacco supplies. At a pinch, I could make do with smoking some of the hybrid Tambolaka blends that my local pipe guy puts together, usually mixing Tambolaka with much lighter tobaccos. Nice to know that even if I don't manage to get my packet of snuff through, then I'll be able to make some myself.

(I don't usually gloat over my hoarded tobacco, but I have ten pounds of CnD Tuggle Hall in my cupboard, with a few of CnD Bayou Morning and some CnD Byzantium, which I bought to celebrate an IMP meer I bought ages ago. Nice idea, but I don't really like it that much. Tuggle Hall is definitely my main squeeze. I don't even want to try snuffing that, it's just too good in a pipe.)


----------



## steinr1

Irfan said:


> ...I just put it in the blender and left it for a few mins. For some reason, it turned out a lot coarser than the other stuff...


I'm not that surprised. Grinding snuff commercially uses some pretty hefty (and antiquated) equipment and even an extended blitz in a blender is unikely to get a uniform fine snuff. Some will be the desired dust, but not all. Might be an idea to sift the result of blending through a very fine seive (maybe stocking material??) and put the part that doesn't pass through back in the blender.

I admire these efforts; I'm extremely lazy and only use commercially produced snuff. So...

Today, I have mostly been snuffing... Professionally ground Hedges.


----------



## ProbateGeek

See posts 898-902 for an excessively detailed display of the conversion of some perfectly good Ennerdale Flake into our patented _Barrister's Cut_. The only other tobacco I've played with is some 1792 Flake (had to), which was not nearly as good in snuff form - tasted a little dirty.

I do have a little Tambo laying around...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oh, and enjoying a little Ebony & Ivory this morning.

















And speaking of the finer smelling things in life, meet Ms. Urvashi *Dholakia*!


----------



## Tulpa

Look what showed up today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

SG Buck's Fizz today.


----------



## Tulpa

I'm having some klostermischung followed by dry orange. The scents mix quite well.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Still haven't opened my vacuum-sealed very generous allotment of the 6 Photo Cheetah. Want to now, but will wait till I 'm through with the Dholakia White. Probably one more day's worth...


Yah - that sample. As you might expect, vacuum packing makes it look much smaller than it really is.


----------



## ProbateGeek

The 6 Photo Cheeta is a lot like the Dholakia White. The fish sauce has been replaced with what strikes me as a bit of Pine Sol, but it is a pretty nice snuff. Makes me want to explore more of the Indian photos.


----------



## Tulpa

A pinch of crumbs of comfort before a shower before bed. It's growing on me.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Tube Rose.


----------



## Desertlifter

6 Photo Cheetah

I'm with Terry on this one. DW and Cheetah have been well worth the journey for me - curious about some others.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

So far today I've had: F&T Seville, F&T High Dry Toast, and SG Buck's Fizz.

What will be next? Hell if I know.


----------



## Tulpa

Ever try sprinkling a pinch of snuff on top of a bowl of tobacco? Adds a nice twist to a plain tobacco. I put a pinch of Klostermischung and it added a fermented dried fruit flavor. I couldn't really taste the CoC, but it made my mouth feel fresh.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

SG Princes Gold.


----------



## Nachman

Tulpa said:


> Ever try sprinkling a pinch of snuff on top of a bowl of tobacco? Adds a nice twist to a plain tobacco. I put a pinch of Klostermischung and it added a fermented dried fruit flavor. I couldn't really taste the CoC, but it made my mouth feel fresh.


I like to use a pinch of Molin's Latakia snuff on a non-latakia pipe blend for a burst of English goodness.


----------



## Irfan

The Toque Quit and Abraxas Premium Coarse both showed up in the mail just now. I've tried a sniff of each: I really like the Quit. Compared to my home made snuff, it has a much stronger burn, a smooth, natural tobacco flavor and quite a decent nicotine hit, although certainly not heart-thumping, over-powering for a pipe smoker. I didn't have so much luck with the Abraxas: seems like it doesn't want to stay in my nose, it falls out when I snuff it. So, how do you cope with coarse grind snuffs? 

Also, I realize snuff is a bit of a minority interest on this forum: where can I find some good resources? Is the snuffhouse forum the best forum dealing specifically with snuff?


----------



## Nachman

Irfan said:


> The Toque Quit and Abraxas Premium Coarse both showed up in the mail just now. I've tried a sniff of each: I really like the Quit. Compared to my home made snuff, it has a much stronger burn, a smooth, natural tobacco flavor and quite a decent nicotine hit, although certainly not heart-thumping, over-powering for a pipe smoker. I didn't have so much luck with the Abraxas: seems like it doesn't want to stay in my nose, it falls out when I snuff it. So, how do you cope with coarse grind snuffs?
> 
> Also, I realize snuff is a bit of a minority interest on this forum: where can I find some good resources? Is the snuffhouse forum the best forum dealing specifically with snuff?


One way to help coarse snuffs stay in the nose is to pinch the nose after insufflating.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I am enjoying Hedges this morning.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nachman said:


> One way to help coarse snuffs stay in the nose is to pinch the nose after insufflating.


Or, the old tried and true. . .


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges.


----------



## Irfan

Nachman said:


> One way to help coarse snuffs stay in the nose is to pinch the nose after insufflating.


Cheers. Yeah, that seems to work.


----------



## Tulpa

ProbateGeek said:


> Or, the old tried and true. . .


I did something similar with tom buck because it's a bit too fine for me to take without it flying too far.
Tilt head back and drop a pinch in.


----------



## commonsenseman

Been snuffing a lot of DW this week, got a free "sample" from my B&M.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch.

Whoo! 

Perfect mild burn and chock fulla nicotine.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm alternating Cheeta and English Rose. Not that great of a combination, as the overall effect is one of old-timey bathroom cleaners. 
With fond memories of one of my grandmothers...

:biggrin:

Never thought I'd admit it, but I miss the Dholakia White.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges today.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Honey Menthol.


----------



## jfserama

Some Samuel Gawith KB Special for me tonight. It's a nice change from the WoS Crumbs of Comfort I've been snuffing lately.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sam Gawith Princes Gold.


----------



## DanR

Mr Snuff has a promo special on F&T tins (my favorites) right now, buy 2 big tin (50g) get 1 free. Buy 3 small tins (25g) get 1 free.



Not sure how long it lasts?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Mostly Toque Berwick Brown.

Nice dark tasty tobacco with a bit of "Ennerdaleish" perfume. I like it.


----------



## Irfan

I got a care package in the mail from Mister Snuff today, six different types of Toque (violet, chocolate, Spanish gem, peppermint, almond toast), some Abraxas Cevise and some Dholakia White. It's the first time I've tried the Dholakia White, it's great. I'm not a very experienced snuff user, but I didn't find it as scarey or shocking as people say. A little bit of care is required, snuff lightly with full lungs. I can see myself ordering a large package of this.


----------



## Commander Quan

Toque Lime recently


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch.

Smoky, strong, perfect.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have mostly been snuffing... G,H&Co. Almond Snuff.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm alternating between F&T Macouba and Seville.


----------



## commonsenseman

WOS Dynamite!


----------



## Tulpa

This O&G is some great stuff.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Crumbs of Comfort.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Seville today.


----------



## Tulpa

Do the other McChrystal's have the same grind and moisture as Original and Genuine? It's so easy and pleasant to sniff.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have mostly been snuffing... G,H&Co. Almond Snuff.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Tom Buck. Still.

I'm using it to fight off the seasonal allergies. So far, so good.


----------



## Tulpa

ProbateGeek said:


> Tom Buck. Still.
> 
> I'm using it to fight off the seasonal allergies. So far, so good.


"I plan to live forever. So far, so good."


----------



## ProbateGeek

Tulpa said:


> "I plan to live forever. So far, so good."


touché.


----------



## BrewShooter

Haven't been posting as much as I'd like at Puff lately. So, here goes. I recently updated my snuff jar to include only my very favorites and added two new choices. I've found myself to be a fan of the coarser grinds and enjoy many of the Bernard offerings I've tried. I decide to add Amostrhina and Fichtennadel to my rotation and, boy, am I glad I did. Both of these are delightful. The Amostrhina is reminiscent of menthol, but, I believe, actually contains camphor. The Fichtennadel has a wonderful pine/fir needle scent that just won't go away. Love it!


----------



## ProbateGeek

BrewShooter said:


> . . . The Fichtennadel has a wonderful pine/fir needle scent that just won't go away. Love it!


Funny thinking of Christmas in the summertime, but this sounds quite good.


----------



## BrewShooter

ProbateGeek said:


> Funny thinking of Christmas in the summertime, but this sounds quite good.


I was worried it wouldn't have enough pine essence, but it has it in spades!


----------



## Commander Quan

In my last order I got 3 tap boxes of SG Dark Cob ( I had ordered one 25g tin but that's a different story) At first I was turned off by it's cheap motel floral room freshener scent but for some reason it's growing on me.


----------



## Nachman

Commander Quan said:


> In my last order I got 3 tap boxes of SG Dark Cob ( I had ordered one 25g tin but that's a different story) At first I was turned off by it's cheap motel floral room freshener scent but for some reason it's growing on me.


Keep that up and you will become a lakeland smoker.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Berwick Brown today.

Similar to the "Barristers Cut" that Terry made and sent me, except the tobacco is more noticeable under the perfume.


----------



## commonsenseman

Got an order in yesterday, I thought I wasn't gonna make it! It only took 5 days to my door this time, a new record.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Seville today.


----------



## commonsenseman

Ahhhhh.....Tom Buck.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Ahhhhh.....Tom Buck.


Right there with ya...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm enjoying a Danish latakia snuff today.

It's kinda weird, but very good.


----------



## Nachman

Elmo's and Dragun today.


----------



## ProbateGeek

F & T Morocco to start the afternoon. Been a while.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Seville today.


----------



## commonsenseman

G&H Kendal Brown today, this stuff is almost as good as Elmo's Reserve.


----------



## Nachman

Navy Plain today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Seville today. (I know, I'm sounding like a broken record, but this stuff has me hooked.)


----------



## BrewShooter

F&T Bordeaux


----------



## DanR

6 Photo Cheeta. Thanks again Mike!


----------



## Stonedog

Ok, so is there a newbie snuff thread around here? I have a feeling this is easier (and more convenient) than pipes but where to start?


----------



## DanR

Stonedog said:


> Ok, so is there a newbie snuff thread around here? I have a feeling this is easier (and more convenient) than pipes but where to start?


This is our only snuff thread. Definitely easy, just pinch and sniff. I'll send you a couple to try out. Just gotta get a few small baggies (or something).


----------



## Stonedog

DanR said:


> This is our only snuff thread. Definitely easy, just pinch and sniff. I'll send you a couple to try out. Just gotta get a few small baggies (or something).


Thank you Dan but no need. You've done enough already.  I've never noticed nasal snuff in local shops, but then I've never really looked. Are they normally purchased online?


----------



## DanR

Stonedog said:


> Thank you Dan but no need. You've done enough already.  I've never noticed nasal snuff in local shops, but then I've never really looked. Are they normally purchased online?


I'm happy to do it. I'll pack a few so you can try it.

To buy online, you have to go overseas (www.mrsnuff.com). It's not allowed to be shipped by the retailers here in the states thanks to the PACT act.


----------



## Nachman

Remember when every time you bought snuff they would give you a sample of something they knew you hadn't tried before, a lagniappe, so next time you might buy more. I miss the world I grew up in. Oh well, time marches on.


----------



## commonsenseman

DanR said:


> 6 Photo Cheeta. Thanks again Mike!


6 Photo Natural for me today. Any idea how these two compare?


----------



## DanR

commonsenseman said:


> 6 Photo Natural for me today. Any idea how these two compare?


Cheeta seems a bit finer ground, and a touch more oomph! It's very nice.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Sweet Scotch today.


----------



## freestoke

The top came off my bullet at the golf course, and naturally I'd just refilled it. I left a fresh waft of English Rose in my wake on the hot summer day. :drama: And I found it in the parking lot today! :banana: Today, I've been hitting a pill bottle of Tom Buck and glad I did. I've been at the English Rose entirely too long. :drama:


----------



## mmiller

Im having a few pinches of gawith cola right now waiting to go out on a motorcycle ride


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sam Gawith Buck's Fizz today.


----------



## DanR

More of the good ole F&T Patchouli for me today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Lots, and lots of Sam Gawith Buck's Fizz today.

It has been a creepy morning today. I had an old lady have me cook one egg over easy for her four times. Her third order was after a bunch of folks had given me orders and I had a long list. I wrote her order on the bottom of the list and she got real mad at me. She told me to cook her's first. I told her I'm happy t0o cook for her again, but I've done it twice for her and the other folks on the list hadn't eaten yet. She got real mad at me.

A bit later a different old lady wouldn't stop touching me. She would grab my arm and hold it while talking to me, and she even was stroking my beard. I tried to tell her to stop several times, to no avail. I finally told her, in a harsh tone, to stop molesting me NOW! She stopped, but got real mad at me.

Then a little girl was watching me cook with her finger half way up her nose. It looked like she was scratching her brain. She started asking me about everything I did, and would touch me while asking. I told her to not touch me and let me work please. She went and got her mom who yelled at me.

Sigh.

Time for more Buck's Fizz.


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> It has been a creepy morning today...


I've said it before and I'll say it again: "Humans. Go figure."

And Hedges, Hedges and more Hedges.


----------



## Irfan

Just loaded my little snuffhouse snuffbox with Dholakia White and my stainless steel flask with Toque Quit. Good to go.


----------



## Irfan

Just loaded my little snuffhouse snuffbox with Dholakia White and my stainless steel flask with Toque Quit. Good to go.


----------



## steinr1

Still more Hedges.


----------



## gahdzila

steinr1 said:


> Still more Hedges.


I don't know if you've ever heard this before, but a wise man once told me:



steinr1 said:


> Hedges - THE menthol snuff IMHO. Some prefer McCrystals Original and Genuine (O&G), but they are simply wrong.


And I agree.

I've still got both on hand, and I've dipped into the O&G a little lately, and while it isn't bad at all, Hedges is a bit better.

I've been hitting the Toque Cheese and Bacon lately. It is simply _fantastic_. I wouldn't mind if the scent was a bit stronger or longer lasting...but the nicotine seems mild-medium-ish to me, and it's somewhat fine with a mild burn, so it seems really easy to take a lot of it over and over so I just keep cramming more of it up my schnoz, which works just fine.


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> And I agree.


I knew if I banged on long enough I would start wearing people down.

Other snuffs come and go, but there is always *Hedges*.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Bought these this afternoon, unsniffed, based on our discussions here.



Will try them out at the office this week.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Bought these this afternoon, unsniffed, based on our discussions here.
> 
> Will try them out at the office this week.


I LOVE the Morlaix. The Macouba is on the shortlist.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Popeye - That's all I can stands, I can't stands no more - YouTube

That's all I can stands, I can't stands no more. Robert's snuffulating has others in tow - or at least posting, as well. At least we have been spared the dandy's french boudoir, but the new posts are too much! My tap box had fallen behind the bed early in the month and I was unable to attempt retrieval; couldn't fetch another as I would then forget about the Red Crest, and it would likely then be several years until it was found, so thinking about getting it was the only way to remember. :doh:

Ahhh, SG Red Crest....

Even better than I remembered! No wonder I was working on it...think I will now continue where I left off. Oops, well, in 30min. Need a bowl of 1792 to finish celebrating Terry's birthday weekend.

Terry, I love the Macouba - the rose is sublime! The Morlaix did not make first order (placed a second with additional no more than 2hrs after the first, but Mr. Snuff had already shipped!).



gahdzila said:


> I don't know if you've ever heard this before, but a wise man once told me:
> 
> And I agree.
> 
> I've still got both on hand, and I've dipped into the O&G a little lately, and while it isn't bad at all, Hedges is a bit better.


I was going to get Hedges based on the wise man's suggestion, but Menthol is not kind to me. BTW, enjoyed a Gahh-ZiWaa marathon last week. Got out my dvds for more...


----------



## ProbateGeek

The Morlaix is the better of the two, for me. While certainly not bad, the Macouba is too similar to the Morocco. I'm still thinking the Seville is what I need to try, but there was none today.

Dreaming of Dholakia White tonight.


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> That's all I can stands, I can't stands no more. Robert's snuffulating has others in tow - or at least posting, as well.


Nothing to do with me. These are all adults with free will.

Now everyone say "Baaaaaaah".

(And I'll have no chit call me a dandy. I'm much more of a croaker or buffer.)


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> Nothing to do with me. These are all adults with free will.
> 
> Now everyone say "Baaaaaaah".
> 
> (And I'll have no chit call me a dandy. I'm much more of a croaker or buffer.)


Couldn't find a translation for those in my English-English foreign language dictionary. :hmm:

:idea: Apparently this is what it means:


Pardon me, but now I've got to change my snuff....ahh, here is, Seville. Yeah, that's Robert! Now you're so near, yet still so far!


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


>


It's like looking in a mirror.

"Chit" is a rather derogatory term for a small, feeble woman (I'm in dangerous territory - would "hoyden" be acceptable?), a "buffer" is an old codger and a "croaker" is a curmudgeonly, complaining Jeremiah. Two of those suit the respective bill well.


----------



## Nachman

ProbateGeek said:


> The Morlaix is the better of the two, for me. While certainly not bad, the Macouba is too similar to the Morocco. *I'm still thinking the Seville is what I need to try*, but there was none today.
> 
> Dreaming of Dholakia White tonight.


Seville is a combination of Neroli (orange blossom) Oil and perfume. I like the GH Dry Orange that is straight Neroli Oil and tobacco.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Seville is a combination of Neroli (orange blossom) Oil and perfume. I like the GH Dry Orange that is straight Neroli Oil and tobacco.


Thanks, Nick. I wondered what neroli was but was too lazy to look it up. :smile: I've been backhanding the Tom Buck of late. I found my bullet top though, still in the grass where I dropped it at the golf course! But backhanding seems better, so I won't be packing bullets any more I think.


----------



## Sniper2075

DanR definitely doesn't play fair. I merely asked for a small sampling of snuff so I could go tumbling down yet another slope. Here is what he sends me while saying to send nothing to him.





Not the best pictures but I'm at work and just got the package.

3 cigars, 2 samples of pipe tobacco, and 8 different snuff's to try. Now which to try first???


----------



## freestoke

It's the silly giddiness of youth, Chad. With his new AARP card, he's carried away by post-50 euphoria.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch today.

Strong and smokey American Scotch.


----------



## Sniper2075

Well I've tried some of the snuff samples that DanR was so kind to send me.

I think right now my favorite of the bunch is the Lowen-Prise, mainly because of the container its in and the scent is very nice. I'm sure I'll be ordering more of it from mr snuff soon as well as many others to try. Probably order a bullet or 2 as well and see how I like them for the snuff that doesn't come in a container like Lowen-Prise.

I was having trouble figuring out how to get the snuff out of the other tins as I seem to prefer taking it off the back/side of my hand by the thumb. I didn't have any pipe tools with me at work the day the package from Dan came in so I improvised and used a pen cap, the long end that keeps it clipped to your pocket worked rather well to scoop it onto the back of my hand.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Really liking this Fribourg & Treyer Morlaix. Oddly, I smell violets everywhere in the office . . .


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Really liking this Fribourg & Treyer Morlaix. Oddly, I smell violets everywhere in the office . . .


I can use this snuff every day - easily my favorite. I also think that it is probably about the best gateway snuff out there.

Nevertheless, it's a St. Clements day for me. This seems to go down (up?) well even when it is 100+ outside.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> I can use this snuff every day - easily my favorite.


Yep - very nice. As much as I liked the Tom Buck, and then adored the Dholakia White, I have been most impressed with the intensities offered by Fribourg & Treyer. So far, all very good.


----------



## Sniper2075

I've been enjoying the WOW Coconut Toffee today at work. It's been nice having the smell of coconut with me on and off today, I don't get the toffee scent but the coconut comes through loud and clear.

Does anyone have a suggestion for a nice cinnamon scented snuff for a beginner. I'm probably going to place an order from mrsnuff this weekend or early next week. I've seen the WoS Cinnamon and read a suggestion by Nick(Nachman) for Abraxas Dragun but I'm not sure I can handle that one from reading the description.


----------



## DanR

Sniper2075 said:


> I've been enjoying the WOW Coconut Toffee today at work. It's been nice having the smell of coconut with me on and off today, I don't get the toffee scent but the coconut comes through loud and clear.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for a nice cinnamon scented snuff for a beginner. I'm probably going to place an order from mrsnuff this weekend or early next week. I've seen the WoS Cinnamon and read a suggestion by Nick(Nachman) for Abraxas Dragun but I'm not sure I can handle that one from reading the description.


I'm not sure if its available all year or not, but Toque Christmas Pudding is delicious. Cinnamon and Nutmeg mostly. Haven't tried the WOS cinnamon, but the Abraxsus stuff is a bit coarse for me. I prefer the finer grinds. Nice thing about snuff is you can get some small tins for relatively cheap and try em' out.


----------



## ProbateGeek

DanR said:


> Nice thing about snuff is you can get some small tins for relatively cheap and try em' out.


OR -


----------



## steinr1

Sniper2075 said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a nice cinnamon scented snuff for a beginner. I'm probably going to place an order from mrsnuff this weekend or early next week. I've seen the WoS Cinnamon and read a suggestion by Nick(Nachman) for Abraxas Dragun but I'm not sure I can handle that one from reading the description.


Wilsons of Sharrow Cinnamon snuff is quite nice; I've had it once. It's not that intense but has the character required. The Abraxas Dragun really isn't as "bad" as the description. Lovely flavours but nothing out of the ordinary as regards burn.

For me? Hedges of course.


----------



## Nachman

DanR said:


> I'm not sure if its available all year or not, but Toque Christmas Pudding is delicious. Cinnamon and Nutmeg mostly. Haven't tried the WOS cinnamon, but the Abraxsus stuff is a bit coarse for me. I prefer the finer grinds. Nice thing about snuff is you can get some small tins for relatively cheap and try em' out.


The Dragun is a fine ground snuff. It has some nose burn and some nicotine, but is not as strong as the reviews suggest. I find American Scotch snuffs stronger.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Dholokia Ganga today, and with .88oz will continue to be for quite some time. My SG Choc and Red Crest are very low now as I only had 10g tap boxes, so this will definitely same them until I get around to a second order. I'm going to add this to my bullet, provided I put HDT in with the D. White.

Ganga is a delicate, very fine feminine bouquet - I wished I had opened it earler! This might be up Robert's alley, if only it was more french boudoir rather than a nice fragrant, english garden.



Sniper2075 said:


> Well I've tried some of the snuff samples that DanR was so kind to send me.
> 
> I was having trouble figuring out how to get the snuff out of the other tins as I seem to prefer taking it off the back/side of my hand by the thumb.


Dan definitely does not play fair. He even thoroughly abuses his "home boys."

Great thing about snuff is that you can do it any where, any time. Never did I imagine I would put anything up _my nose,_ but there you go. I also like to to take if off the crook of my thumb. I have developed a decided preference for the Samuel Gawaith tap boxes - they are so easy and being so clumsy I don't have to worry about dropping them and losing my snuff! I got an acrylic bullet, but it seems to be a little beyond my abilties so I have not used it much; I will be more motivated to work on my skills if I add Ganga to it.



ProbateGeek said:


> OR -


That's what I call snuffalating! Do you like Tom Buck?



ProbateGeek said:


> Really liking this Fribourg & Treyer Morlaix. Oddly, I smell violets everywhere in the office . . .


Just have to make the deprived jealous...



steinr1 said:


> It's like looking in a mirror.
> 
> 
> "Chit" is a rather derogatory term for a small, feeble woman (I'm in dangerous territory - would "hoyden" be acceptable?), a "buffer" is an old codger and a "croaker" is a curmudgeonly, complaining Jeremiah. Two of those suit the respective bill well.


Both chit and hoyden are apt, for me. I did recognize you immediately when I saw the pic and thought the resemblance had to be uncanny. Now, time to put a real image as your icon!


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> Now, time to put a real image as your icon!


Surely you realise that we creatures of the night leave no impression on emulsion.

Up my nose? Would it surprise anyone if I said it was Hedges?


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Just have to make the deprived jealous...


You shall not be deprived for long. I'm happy to send a sample of Morlaix with the Penzance.

But depraved? Always...


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> You shall not be deprived for long. I'm happy to send a sample of Morlaix with the Penzance.
> 
> But depraved? Always...


Dangerous thought! Funny, I learned the definition of "depraved" at a very tender age, when speaking to my whining toddler sis in a southern (ala Scarlett) accent. Shocked, Mother asked if knew what it meant, and of course defined "deprived."

Looking at my TAD's, some might say I am rather depraved. They might not be wrong; I have taken to spoiling myself in my old age.



steinr1 said:


> Surely you realise that we creatures of the night leave no impression on emulsion.
> 
> Up my nose? Would it surprise anyone if I said it was Hedges?


Ah, yes, but not from the eye or hand of the artist whom captured it! Hedges - :shocked:


----------



## Nachman

Swisher Square. I think it is the smokiest Scotch snuff.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Left home without a snuffbox. Good thing I stashed some Dholakia Black at the office. Though I was really wanting the flowery goodness of Morlaix this morning, this will have to do. I suppose the Dholakia Black, too, is FLOWERY in its own way - I am picking up the distinct and "lovely" aroma of _Amorphophallus titanum_:










ainkiller:


----------



## ProbateGeek

As it turns out, Mari was looking out for me - a bundle of six little samples arrived today, in the cutest (and very practical) tiny homemade envelopes. See here:



Of course, I dove right into the Seville - wonderful, as anticipated. Thank you, Madame - you're fast becoming one of my favorite Texans.

PS - Half pound of Penzance on its way to you Monday; have a cob ready. p


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Of course, I dove right into the Seville - wonderful, as anticipated. Thank you, Madame - you're fast becoming one of my favorite Texans.
> 
> PS - Half pound of Penzance on its way to you Monday; have a cob ready. p


Along with half pound of Tom Buck, probably. oke: Which has been recurring, nosewise, during the course of the day. And that Seville reminds me of the nice movie theater in Newport News when I was a kid. Seville smells like the powder puff stations in the women's lounge, where the ladies went to powder their noses -- free powder as I recall.


----------



## ProbateGeek

So, Jim. The question comes to mind: just how much time did you spend at these powder puff stations in the women's lounge in that nice movie theater in Newport News? 

And please define "kid" in this specific instance of usage.

:tongue:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Very interesting - two, two, two snuffs in one! I had not quite finished all of the Dh. Ganga that I spooned out +24hrs ago, so finished it earlier this during a hysterical British comedy. Sitting out, it loses the delicate floral high notes, with the exception of being present upon the initial sniff. It then develops into a long lasting, musk floral, both qualities which were lacking fresh from the tin, and is a more developed, fine french parfum (sorry, Robert, I did say _fine,_ not _boudoir._)

You can "tap" from those envelopes, Terry.

Hmm, I am a just a wee bit curious as to why Jim was in the ladies lounge...

"Gateway snuff." Thems dangerous words, Brian! Oh, yes, and so apropos...



ProbateGeek said:


> As it turns out, Mari was looking out for me - a bundle of six little samples arrived today, in the cutest (and very practical) tiny homemade envelopes. See here:
> 
> Of course, I dove right into the Seville - wonderful, as anticipated. Thank you, Madame - you're fast becoming one of my favorite Texans.
> 
> PS - Half pound of Penzance on its way to you Monday; have a cob ready. p


Hold your horses pardner - I only have 17oz of Kk!

Having just had a couple of days of Kamal, for the first time, I'm interested in your impression. I think you might not like it on first sniff, but think you might if you give it a chance - try a little also after airing 24+ hours...


----------



## TTecheTTe

Note to self: Do not smell the tin. Tin note is not _that_ important, unless you _really_ want to wake up!

Dholokia Ganga! Love it, but hated that name!

Okay, now I get it: "According to the Puranas (Holy Scriptures of Hindus), the sight, the name and the touch of Ganga takes away all sins...It is considered that Ganga bestows blessings of the highest order...According to Hindu Mythology, Ganga is considered as the celestial creature of heaven and it descends on the earth to rinse away the sins of the mankind...Ganga represents the innermost pristine coolness, piety and purity."



ProbateGeek said:


> As it turns out, Mari was looking out for me - a bundle of six little samples arrived today, in the cutest (and very practical) tiny homemade envelopes. See here:
> 
> Of course, I dove right into the Seville - wonderful, as anticipated.


Tried the Ganga? I see I marked HDT as WOS. Both Seville and HDT are F&T, and they have WOS also on the cap. But, there is no mention of F&T on my WOS Rose.



ProbateGeek said:


> Left home without a snuffbox. Good thing I stashed some Dholakia Black at the office. Though I was really wanting the flowery goodness of Morlaix this morning, this will have to do. I suppose the Dholakia Black, too, is FLOWERY in its own way - I am picking up the distinct and "lovely" aroma of _Amorphophallus titanum_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ainkiller:


I knew I recognized that Shapeless Phallus! However, I did not recognize the botanical name. Houston has one of these very rare "Corpse Flowers" which recently bloomed.

Hold your nose: Corpse flower to bloom at butterfly center - Houston Chronicle

"Amorphophallus titanum, the titan arum, is a tuberous plant endemic to western Sumatra, where it grows in openings in rainforest on limestone hills. Locals know it by the more evocative name 'corpse flower' (bunga bangkai), because of the hideous stench the fly-pollinated inflorescences produce."


----------



## Desertlifter

Morlaix this afternoon, whilst pouring over journal articles.


----------



## Desertlifter

Desertlifter said:


> Morlaix this afternoon, whilst pouring over journal articles.


Replying to myself, because I can. Paired the Morlaix with a nice Rose de Pinot Gris. The floral note of the snuff works VERY well with the wine. Like ohmygodI'mcrammingmoreMorlaixupmynoseandhavingmorewine good.

Banter on pairing cigars and pipes with assorted beverages is common, but this is the first that I've paid much attention to the snuff in such a venue.

More research is warranted.


----------



## freestoke

To answer your question, Terry, the lounge areas were wide open, the actual restrooms having entrances at the back of the lounge, so there was nothing keeping you from going in to beg your mother for a quarter to get some popcorn and a Dr. Pepper while she was powdering her nose and socializing with the other mothers. Besides, you could smell those powder boxes all the way out by the stairs.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Desertlifter said:


> ?..because I can....I'mcrammingmoreMorlaixupmynose...
> 
> Banter on pairing cigars and pipes with assorted beverages is common, but this is the first that I've paid much attention to the snuff in such a venue.
> 
> More research is warranted.


Sounds like me; wed be a dangerous pair! If you're having difficulty getting more snuff up you schnoz, just sniff the tin for the "tin note!". :doh: More research - that's the ticket! Please post your results in PWI... :al

Ganga, still, paired with pure cane sugar Orange Soda. I'm definitely going to be sounding like Robert. I did have a few pipes of AK and Old Joe Kranz, however.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> To answer your question, Terry, the lounge areas were wide open, the actual restrooms having entrances at the back of the lounge, so there was nothing keeping you from going in to beg your mother for a quarter to get some popcorn and a Dr. Pepper *while she was powdering her nose *and socializing with the other mothers. Besides, you could smell those powder boxes all the way out by the stairs.


Exactly as I was imagining it, Jim. But I didn't know your mom liked snuff! :biggrin:

Enjoying the samples from Mari. Finally tried some Chocolate. Yummy, with a pleasant little burn, but really closer to carob than cocoa.

The Ganga will need further study. First go the only sensation I got was of Brut aftershave - that ain't right. Will certainly try again.

Otherwise, much more Morlaix (with an IPA rather than rosé) and a revisit of Cheeta.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Ganga!

Although I am on a smoke-strike until Jim returns, obviously that does not negate the continued use of snuff. 

With the exception of the 1-2mos that I misplaced a tap box that I was frequently using, I have been snuffing daily since I started. As I had started smoking in the house the past year, maybe two, and almost exclusively starting the first of the year, I had succumbed to snuffing as a form of "indoor baccy." 

Well, that worked just as well as the pipes did, as I thought I would keep my smoking outside switching to frequent, quick smokes that pipes could offer. Pipes are so nice, and lent themselves well to smoking in bed as needed, that now it's just a cigar or two, and then pipe and snuff and all day (yeah, okay, and night)!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Ganga, from my new snuffbox! Well, not "new." It is a 2002 Limoges pillbox from my small collection, that I just figured out make perfect snuffboxes!


----------



## commonsenseman

Are you sure Jim would want us to swear off smoking in his absense? I mean, I just want to do what he would want......ipe:

It is a little weird not having him around though, you coming back Jim? JIM? JIIIIIIIIMMMMM?!? 

Tom Buck for me today, helps the workday pass faster.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch today.

Strong and Smokey!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Ganga! Looks like I'll also mix it up a little this afternoon, afterall!



commonsenseman said:


> Are you sure Jim would want us to swear off smoking in his absense? I mean, I just want to do what he would want......ipe:
> 
> It is a little weird not having him around though, you coming back Jim? JIM? JIIIIIIIIMMMMM?!?
> 
> Tom Buck for me today, helps the workday pass faster.


It's not really about what he would want. I'm just having a tantrum.:mmph:

How could he just leave us unsustained :boohoo: without our daily rant :rant: ration and nothing to do :help: but housework? :washing:

How could he just abandon us? 

So, now I'm left alone to self-sooth by playing with my china. Here's my porcelain Limoges Rochard "snuffboxes," and a mini Royal Albert bone china teacup for a snuff well. Hmm, there seems to be a pattern here...



I'm going to put HDT in the bone china teacup. I don't know what I'll put in the Rochards', and it may take me days of sampling and then resampling my snuffs to determine the best fit.

A woman's work is never done.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Last of the F&T Seville today - very nice stuff, and on my list to acquire. Thanks again, Mari - it was so good I needed no antique dishware in which to store it.


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> Last of the F&T Seville today - very nice stuff, and on my list to acquire. Thanks again, Mari - it was so good I needed no antique dishware in which to store it.


I was actually thinking the same thing about storage. While Mari's antique storage-vessels are pretty darn cool, I have yet to have a "need" for additional storage. Perhaps my consumption rate is too rapid, or my purchases just can't keep up. Either way, I guess I need to stock up.

So Seville is pretty good eh? I'll tack some on to my next order.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Looks like someone will need a 250g tin of Seville quick, before he goes into withdrawal. BTW, it's _sniffing_, not _snorting!_

Checked the mail and looky here! Thank you, Terry! Glorious Moralaix, reunited with his stronger twin brother:



Yeah, I just get the Cope secret essence, and I know it well! Okay,_ I prefer_ Macouba - same essence but with rose notes.

And, just because I'm old, doesn't make my Limoge pillboxes antique!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oooooh. I too know Copenhagen well - brings back bad memories, though. I'll stick with the Morlaix, thank you.


----------



## gernick

Long time lurker looking to get into snuff. Already tried a little. Started with some home made snuff using some dried out Peterson's Irish Flake I had lying around. Went on the hunt for some manufactured snuff at some of the "local" tobacconists. All I found was a couple of tins of Silver Dollar. I've been trying to get through this thread for quite some time now. Lot's of posts, lot's of info. I decided today to place an order at Mr. Snuff's. What should I get for shipping? El cheapo or the next level that I have to sign for but I get the tracking number?


----------



## gernick

Wait. NM. The signed is the international. *slaps forehead*


----------



## TTecheTTe

gernick said:


> Long time lurker looking to get into snuff. Already tried a little. Started with some home made snuff using some dried out Peterson's Irish Flake I had lying around. Went on the hunt for some manufactured snuff at some of the "local" tobacconists. All I found was a couple of tins of Silver Dollar. I've been trying to get through this thread for quite some time now. Lot's of posts, lot's of info. I decided today to place an order at Mr. Snuff's. What should I get for shipping? El cheapo or the next level that I have to sign for but I get the tracking number?


I always use the cheapest - gets here fast enough. Sometimes they have a shipping discount.

Use code mrsnuff01 at checkout for 10% off your order.


----------



## gernick

Thanks!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Back to Dholakia Ganga - ahh, so sublime. Had my first Wilson of Sharrow Rose today and it was not at all what I was expecting. Didn't hate it - just didn't love it on first sniff - and mostly disappointing as I had waited and came to expect so much from it. Made the rounds with Friboug & Treyer's fine High Dry Toast, Seville and Macouba, also.

I was looking for spoons, and found the "Hoover" for Terry's Tom Buck and Brian's Morlaix: http://snuffgear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=39&products_id=117

Okay, now is this "Snuff Kit" _really_ for _snuff?_
http://snuffgear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=47&products_id=248

They also sell scales - useful for measuring those samples  and safes - I'm guessing Nick has one for his Abraxus! 



gernick said:


> Thanks!


Welcome to Puff - and snuff!


----------



## Er999

TTecheTTe said:


> Okay, now is this "Snuff Kit" _really_ for _snuff?_
> http://snuffgear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=47&products_id=248


Given half of what I know (which is rather basic I'm afraid) the answer to the above is most possibly a big fat NO!!:nono:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Ever since I started up with this little _divertissement_, I've used a 10g tin for daily storage/portage/usage. If I'm not mistaken, it's the tin I got my first order of Tom Buck in. The nostalgia...

However, I've long wanted something a little heavier, classier, shinier (!) in which to carry the day's ration. For those of you into snuff boxes and related gear, what would you recommend? I'd prefer something even slightly smaller, say the size and shape of a 5g tin, still some kind of metal, but am really open to everything. Quality of the seal is of uppermost importance, followed by how it fits in a pants pocket - the thinner the better. Something less than the 1/2" I'm using now would be ideal. I'm not into bullets of any sort, and don't care for tap boxes. I'm a pincher. You may recall - "... eyes to heaven..." and all that.










Ideas anyone, as I share, left side right side, another pinch or two of 6 Photo Cheeta (this sample is going a long way...)?


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Ever since I started up with this little _divertissement_, I've used a 10g tin for daily storage/portage/usage. If I'm not mistaken, it's the tin I got my first order of Tom Buck in. The nostalgia...
> 
> However, I've long wanted something a little heavier, classier, shinier (!) in which to carry the day's ration. For those of you into snuff boxes and related gear, what would you recommend? I'd prefer something even slightly smaller, say the size and shape of a 5g tin, still some kind of metal, but am really open to everything. Quality of the seal is of uppermost importance, followed by how it fits in a pants pocket - the thinner the better. Something less than the 1/2" I'm using now would be ideal. I'm not into bullets of any sort, and don't care for tap boxes. I'm a pincher. You may recall - "... eyes to heaven..." and all that.
> 
> Ideas anyone, as I share, left side right side, another pinch or two of 6 Photo Cheeta (this sample is going a long way...)?


You didn't like the "Hoover" snorter? ound:

I've looked long and hard, and the only one I found is https://mistersnuff.com/catalog/snuff-turn-stainless-steel-p-1864.html

I wished I had got one on my first order, and plan on getting a couple on my next. They have some nice pewter ones, but are desk top models, which gave me the idea to use my pillboxes which were previously good for display purposes only.


----------



## gahdzila

Terry, I use these - Walgreens Pill Fob Assorted | Walgreens

They come in several colors, so I can throw a couple different ones in my lunchbox that I take to work (green is of course Hedges, black is currently Toque Cheese & Bacon, etc). They are aluminum, durable, and the top is threaded and has a rubber gasket, so they seal up tight. Cheap, and readily available at most drugstores. Probably larger than what you want, though.


----------



## Er999

Just had some ozona spearmint. This particular tin has been with me for approx. 2+ years and I have been snuffing on and off again (last time I took too much and got sick: more evidence that I'm a nicotine lightweight) Anyway as far as I can tell there's still like half a tin left, so it's taking me a while to get through it since I'm not a heavy snuffer just yet...I do have another tin (unopened) of Gletscherprise I might open it when I've exhausted the ozona spearmint.


----------



## Nachman

ProbateGeek said:


> Ever since I started up with this little _divertissement_, I've used a 10g tin for daily storage/portage/usage. If I'm not mistaken, it's the tin I got my first order of Tom Buck in. The nostalgia...
> 
> However, I've long wanted something a little heavier, classier, shinier (!) in which to carry the day's ration. For those of you into snuff boxes and related gear, what would you recommend? I'd prefer something even slightly smaller, say the size and shape of a 5g tin, still some kind of metal, but am really open to everything. Quality of the seal is of uppermost importance, followed by how it fits in a pants pocket - the thinner the better. Something less than the 1/2" I'm using now would be ideal. I'm not into bullets of any sort, and don't care for tap boxes. I'm a pincher. You may recall - "... eyes to heaven..." and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideas anyone, as I share, left side right side, another pinch or two of 6 Photo Cheeta (this sample is going a long way...)?


These aren't fancy, but are cheap, keep the snuff fresh and don't leak. https://mistersnuff.com/catalog/smash-black-p-945.html?osCsid=56b4261f5d1f093a828a981ab30d45a3 . They are out of the 5g snap boxes which are the most convenient size, but do have the 10g in stock. https://mistersnuff.com/catalog/smash-black-p-59.html?osCsid=56b4261f5d1f093a828a981ab30d45a3


----------



## DanR

These are pricey, but really beautiful. Been eyeing them for awhile myself...

Tabatieren


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I forgot my snuff today!

Ohnozers!

About two hours till I can have a pipe.


----------



## DanR

I found a stashed tin of WOS Rosemary today, and while the scent had faded some from sitting for awhile, it was still very nice - provided you like rosemary up your nostrils...


----------



## Er999

Ozona spearmint this morning.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

The past two work days I've forgotten to bring any snuff with me.

So, today I grabbed the whole 20gm tin of Hedges and stuffed it in my pocket, and have been stuffing HUGE pinches up my nose all morning.

Ahh! Hedges!


----------



## commonsenseman

Finishing off the very last bits of some Irish High Toast #22 , as I'm waiting for my order from 7/7 to come in.......slowest shipping yet!


----------



## freestoke

The only thing that saved me on the course today was a vial of Morocco. I forgot my pipe! :drama: Glad the wind wasn't blowing! :smile:

Still, I have yet to get any nicotine kick at all out of snuff. :dunno:


----------



## commonsenseman

freestoke said:


> The only thing that saved me on the course today was a vial of Morocco. I forgot my pipe! :drama: Glad the wind wasn't blowing! :smile:
> 
> Still, I have yet to get any nicotine kick at all out of snuff. :dunno:


Even with the White Beast? Man, that stuff kicked my rear!


----------



## mikebjrtx

freestoke said:


> The only thing that saved me on the course today was a vial of Morocco. I forgot my pipe! :drama: Glad the wind wasn't blowing! :smile:
> 
> Still, I have yet to get any nicotine kick at all out of snuff. :dunno:


Have I ever sent you any of the cheetah?


----------



## freestoke

I don't think I've had any of the WB, Jeff, which I assume is Dholakia White? And no, Mike, never had cheetah either. I guess it's like pipe tobacco, huh? I've had Tom Buck, English Rose, Morocco, Dholakia Ganja (?), Toque Orange Marmalade, O&G, Elmer's, Seville, Barrister's Cut, and a couple others. Got a few things waiting in the wings, but I don't really take that much, so it goes slowly. I'd certainly be happy to give it a go and report back, though! I don't see how it's going to cut through the nicotine haze I'm generally in, but who knows? :lol:


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> I don't think I've had any of the WB, Jeff, which I assume is Dholakia White? And no, Mike, never had cheetah either. I guess it's like pipe tobacco, huh? I've had Tom Buck, English Rose, Morocco, Dholakia Ganja (?), Toque Orange Marmalade, O&G, Elmer's, Seville, Barrister's Cut, and a couple others. Got a few things waiting in the wings, but I don't really take that much, so it goes slowly. I'd certainly be happy to give it a go and report back, though! I don't see how it's going to cut through the nicotine haze I'm generally in, but who knows? :lol:


I'm not surprised that you don't really "feel" it, Jim. I think you probably have a fairly high Nicotine tolerance (as do I). At most, snuff just takes the edge off for me when I haven't had access to my pipes for several hours. Even the Dholakia White, which is a stout one, doesn't produce any nicotine buzz for me. I just take snuff because I like the flavors/scents.


----------



## gahdzila

I've got a pretty high tolerance, too. I don't recall getting a nic buzz from snuffing, either...at least, certainly nothing close to a big bowl of strong pipe tobacco. But, in situations when I can't smoke, I can take enough snuff to completely turn off that "low vitamin n warning light." And I have taken enough snuff at a time (multiple repeated snorts over a half hour or so) that my body kinda starts saying "BLECKHHH! ENOUGH ALREADY!" :lol:


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

gahdzila said:


> I've got a pretty high tolerance, too. I don't recall getting a nic buzz from snuffing, either...at least, certainly nothing close to a big bowl of strong pipe tobacco. But, in situations when I can't smoke, I can take enough snuff to completely turn off that "low vitamin n warning light." And I have taken enough snuff at a time (multiple repeated snorts over a half hour or so) that my body kinda starts saying "BLECKHHH! ENOUGH ALREADY!" :lol:


lol. For me Snuff doesn't really give any N punch, but more of an "alertness" feeling. I usually snuff before heading off to work, which will bee here in a bit. And what better way to start a work day off then by taking a few snubs of McChrystals original


----------



## steinr1

You snuff lightweights are simply not taking enough.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Cherry Menthol.


----------



## commonsenseman

Has anybody else been waiting for their order for a while? I did some research & found out that they're going through some software updates. My status is still "processed" as of 7/7/13, it sounds like it may have shipped even though the status has not been updated though.

Am I the only one?


----------



## Er999

commonsenseman said:


> Has anybody else been waiting for their order for a while? I did some research & found out that they're going through some software updates. My status is still "processed" as of 7/7/13, it sounds like it may have shipped even though the status has not been updated though.
> 
> Am I the only one?


If it was for the Mr. snuff website then I think it probably happened with me when I had my order some time go last year I just don't remember if it actually was the case very well.


----------



## commonsenseman

Er999 said:


> If it was for the Mr. snuff website then I think it probably happened with me when I had my order some time go last year I just don't remember if it actually was the case very well.


My bad, yes, Mr Snuff.

I want to make clear that they've been very good to me, I just want my snuff!


----------



## Nachman

commonsenseman said:


> Has anybody else been waiting for their order for a while? I did some research & found out that they're going through some software updates. My status is still "processed" as of 7/7/13, it sounds like it may have shipped even though the status has not been updated though.
> 
> Am I the only one?


Several people complained that there was a problem around that time. You should e-mail Mrsnuff. I think the email address is [email protected].


----------



## commonsenseman

Nachman said:


> Several people complained that there was a problem around that time. You should e-mail Mrsnuff. I think the email address is [email protected].


Done. Thanks Nick.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Nada but Hedges for six days straight now...


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> Nada but Hedges for six days straight now...


Nothing wrong and everything right with that.

Today, I have mostly been snuffing... WoS Tom Buck. (Well someone has to. Dreadful muck and not enough of it. Expecting a picture of a huge pot...)


----------



## El wedo del milagro

A solid week of just Hedges! It is really good.

I do plan on having something else (maybe Seville) when I get home.


----------



## gahdzila

Ya know, I tried O&G first, and thought it was great. I probably would have just stuck with it if it weren't for Robert's insistence that Hedges was better. I still like O&G quite a lot, but I _love_ Hedges.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Nine days of nothing but Hedges.

Each morning I look through all my snuffs, but grab that same familiar tin of Hedges. I think I'm obsessed.


----------



## commonsenseman

Snuffing F&T Seville today, many thanks to Mari for the samples!

My order was marked as shipped on the 24th, so I'll be sending you some samples as soon as I get it!


----------



## DanR

I've been rotating between Morroco and Patchouli this morning. They go together quite well.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Seville and Hedges today.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Finally having a change today - DH. White with a little Seville from my bullet.


----------



## Tulpa

Dholakia Black is quite nice. Reminds me of being 16 and sitting downwind near the animal pens at the county fair flirting with a girl whose parents owned several of the booths.


----------



## Irish_Nick

WoS Irish High Toast #22 and WoS Gold Label


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F and T Macouba today.


----------



## commonsenseman

FINALLY received my order from 7/7/13!!! Got some good stuff, but very different from what I've enjoyed in the past. I seem to have gravitated towards dark, moist & fluffy snuff most of the time. 

Today, it's Samuel Gawith KB Special. 

Mari, I'll be sending your "care package" out today.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T Morocco.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges!

Yee-Haww!!!


----------



## gahdzila

El wedo del milagro said:


> Hedges!
> 
> Yee-Haww!!!




Good stuff, ain't it? If I could only have one, Hedges would be it.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Good stuff, ain't it? If I could only have one, Hedges would be it.


Hi, Clifford! Long time no see. :yo: I'm still trying to empty my first jar of English Rose. :drama: One of these days I'm going to get around to the 6 Photo Cheetah that Mike sent me! If I live long enough to finish the snuff I have, I'll definitely have to try Hedges. :smile:


----------



## commonsenseman

G&H Lakeland today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I forgot to grab snuff before I left the house today.

Ohnozers!

I will have some Hedges as soon as I return home.


----------



## freestoke

commonsenseman said:


> G&H Lakeland today.


:spy: Sounds suspiciously like Barrister's Cut, that veritable ghosting of the nostrils. :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman

freestoke said:


> :spy: Sounds suspiciously like Barrister's Cut, that veritable ghosting of the nostrils. :lol:


Haven't tried Barrister's Cut yet, but I'll make some eventually :biggrin:

As for G&H Lakeland. It has that lakeland "essence" to it, but it also has some menthol. It's a unique beast & I like it a lot.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Haven't tried Barrister's Cut yet, but I'll make some eventually :biggrin:


It's been a while for me, too. I need to revisit this and whip up a batch soon - plenty of Ennerdale to go around. I'm also thinking KK would make a fine snuff, but may lean towards the painful side. Hmmm....

Fribourg & Treyer Morlaix for me this morning - "unashamedly perfumed", as all real men are.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Macouba today.

Floral madness.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges.


----------



## BrSpiritus

Where do you go to buy snuff these days? I was under the impression that the baby got thrown out with the bath water when the ban on "Dip" snuff was put in effect and included dry snuff as well. Was a major bummer for me as I loved Ozona snuff in the past as a midday pick me up.


----------



## steinr1

My understanding is that it's essentially all mail order via the UK from MrSnuff.com (now MisterSnuff.com ??). Something about regulations on sending snuff by USPS. The US correspondents can confirm.

Today, I have mostly been snuffing... WoS Rose.


----------



## nikonnut

steinr1 said:


> My understanding is that it's essentially all mail order via the UK from MrSnuff.com (now MisterSnuff.com ??). Something about regulations on sending snuff by USPS. The US correspondents can confirm.
> 
> Today, I have mostly been snuffing... WoS Rose.


I'm new to snuff but I haven't had a lick of trouble getting anything from Mr. Snuff to the US. Not saying that can't change in a heartbeat but so far so good 

BTW, favorites right now are the Hegdes (WOW!), McChrystals O&G, and Wison's Honey Menthol


----------



## El wedo del milagro

My head is a little big from too much whiskey last night, so no pipe this morning, just Hedges!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Fribourg & Treyer meets Maytag



Yup - left the tin in my pocket (was wondering where that went!) and it went through the wash. At least we can tell the spin cycle is functional. I'm suddenly reminded of dung beetles... what's brown and sounds like a bell?

:yo:


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> what's brown and sounds like a bell?
> 
> :yo:




What's brown and sticky?

A stick.


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> Fribourg & Treyer meets Maytag
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - left the tin in my pocket (was wondering where that went!) and it went through the wash. At least we can tell the spin cycle is functional. I'm suddenly reminded of dung beetles... what's brown and sounds like a bell?
> 
> :yo:


So, the questing we're all wondering is "did you snort some anyway"?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges today.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> So, the questing we're all wondering is "did you snort some anyway"?


Nah, I passed. While I do like the "soapy" florals, this would be pushing it...

:biggrin:


----------



## steinr1

I got more.


What do you call a boomerang that doesn't come back?

A stick.



Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Tom Buck.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges and Buck's Fizz today.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Fribourg & Treyer meets Maytag
> 
> Yup - left the tin in my pocket (was wondering where that went!) and it went through the wash. At least we can tell the spin cycle is functional. I'm suddenly reminded of dung beetles... what's brown and sounds like a bell?
> 
> :yo:


:biglaugh: Just a pinch under your lower lip should do it, Terry.


----------



## Marlow

J & H Wilson S.P. No.1 mixed with a bit of Pöschl Red Bull.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:

(Yep, three exclamation marks. I'm not crazy. Hedges is just that good.)


----------



## Marlow

J & H Wilson Medicated no. 99, love this one.


----------



## nikonnut

Been trying to beat a cold for a week now. Lots of Hedges to keep me cleared out.


----------



## steinr1

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... WoS Cherry Menthol.


----------



## Marlow

F&T Santo Domingo, lovely.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges!
(Yep.)


----------



## Beefy

Spearmint Silver Dollar, I have cherry as well but I can't find where I left the durned thing! :ask:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Dholakia Ganga. It's pretty good, but no Hedges.


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> Dholakia Ganga. It's pretty good, but no Hedges.


You appear to have caught the Hedges bug pretty badly. I hope I played no part in your demise.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Abraxis Dragun.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Demise?!?

Hedges gives me super powers...


----------



## ProbateGeek

El wedo del milagro said:


> Demise?!?
> 
> Hedges gives me super powers...


Since I've yet to place an order including Hedges (recall I'm generally off anything mentholated - excess use of Skoal as a child), I think I'll have a little SG Irish D Light, while sucking on a Halls Advanced Vapor Action ® formula cough drop. Will that approximate and/or give ME super powers, ya think?

:tongue:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Nope.


Sorry, but there ain't no replacement for Hedges.

I'm discovering new things about Hedges all the time. While I knew that Hedges allowed me to see the VAST empty spaces in between atoms, and it allows me to dissolve clouds with mind-power alone, just recently I discovered Hedges can make it possible for me to smell the color ultraviolet. (Yep!)


----------



## Marlow

I'm not crazy about Hedges, it clogs me up completely and leaves annoying leftover which I think might be inside my brain. I also think it is a tad bit too crazy with the menthol. I like J&H Wilson's Medicated no.99 much better, instead of clogging me up, opens my sinuses up, and while it is a nice strong menthol shot it is not over the top like Hedges so that you barely can breath through your nose for a minute afterwards.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Marlow said:


> over the top like Hedges


Don't be scared of the Hedges. Don't be scared of a trip to the Outer Limits.


----------



## Marlow

El wedo del milagro said:


> Don't be scared of the Hedges. Don't be scared of a trip to the Outer Limits.


Bah, I'm not scared, it just annoys me.


----------



## Nachman

Taking a break from my usual Dragun with some Best SP this evening. It may not be the best SP, but it is the quintessential SP.


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> Demise?!?
> 
> Hedges gives me super powers...


Perhaps I should have said "Descent into madness". Does seem to have that property.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today: Hedges!


----------



## Marlow

WoS Bureau.


----------



## nikonnut

Hedges and lots of it!


----------



## steinr1

nikonnut said:


> Hedges and lots of it!





El wedo del milagro said:


> Today: Hedges!


These posts are so satisfying to see.

However, today, I will be mostly snuffing... Abraxas Dragun.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm trying to not snuff Hedges every day.

Today I'm snuffing Toque Bourbon.

It's good, but no Hedges.


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> I'm trying to not snuff Hedges every day.
> 
> Today I'm snuffing Toque Bourbon.
> 
> It's good, but no Hedges.


Sort of the Methadone of the snuff world?

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges.

Nothing but the best.


----------



## freestoke

Tiring of the English Rose, I decided to give the Bordeaux a shot. Shades of Bachelor's Cut! Really sticks with you for a while, doesn't it? :drama:


----------



## Marlow

Kendal Brown Irish ground down in a coffe grinder.



freestoke said:


> Tiring of the English Rose, I decided to give the Bordeaux a shot. Shades of Bachelor's Cut! Really sticks with you for a while, doesn't it? :drama:


Have you tried Bureau?


----------



## Desertlifter

Taking a break from my normal rotation of Dholakia White and Morlaix for some Tom Buck.


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> Have you tried Bureau?


No, but only because when I ordered my 11 year supply of snuff, they were out. out: More Bordeaux for me. :drama:


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> No, but only because when I ordered my 11 year supply of snuff, they were out. out: More Bordeaux for me. :drama:


How sad. :sad:

Have you tried Santo Domingo? That's what is in my nose atm.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Gonna be Tom Buck for me today - still working on the same vat. With some Stash Double Bergamot Earl Grey tea.


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> No, but only because when I ordered my 11 year supply of snuff, they were out. out: More Bordeaux for me. :drama:


:lol:

The great thing about snuff is that an 11 year supply costs about $50 and fits in a small flat rate! Well....that is.....for any _normal_ snuffer. Steiner1 is the obvious exception to the rule :rotfl:

I had some Dental Scotch with a few beers while whipping up tacos for the kids.


----------



## Desertlifter

gahdzila said:


> :lol:
> 
> The great thing about snuff is that an 11 year supply costs about $50 and fits in a small flat rate! Well....that is.....for any _normal_ snuffer. Steiner1 is the obvious exception to the rule :rotfl:
> 
> I had some Dental Scotch with a few beers while whipping up tacos for the kids.


Difference being Steinr1 can get it from the source, more or less.

Tom Buck inspired by everybody't favorite 1792 Flake pimp.


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> :lol:
> 
> The great thing about snuff is that an 11 year supply costs about $50 and fits in a small flat rate! Well....that is.....for any _normal_ snuffer. Steiner1 is the obvious exception to the rule :rotfl:


I do take the occasional pinch.

Today, it's GH&Co Almond.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges and AS Dental Scotch Sweet today.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> Tom Buck inspired by everybody't favorite 1792 Flake pimp.


Uh. . . Tom Buck all day for me today, too.

Sent another tin (Morlaix this time) through the wash yesterday - as it turned out I did not need a fabric softener sheet to have nice smelling clothes.


----------



## laloin

Haven't given Tom Buck a try yet, then again there alot of snuff I haven't tried


----------



## Marlow

laloin said:


> Haven't given Tom Buck a try yet, then again there alot of snuff I haven't tried


I could confirm that Tom Buck is a good one, and it is worth a try.


----------



## ProbateGeek

laloin said:


> Haven't given Tom Buck a try yet. . .


In the words of Higgins:

"Oh, you -- you poor, dumb son of a bitch."






Troy, it seems, has not yet seen "the Vat". 
Ha ha ha!


----------



## laloin

I've been snuffing the medicated snuffs. Mcchrystals, WoS honey menthol which I really like. WoS SP100 is a sinus clearer for sure. and a few others from a sample pak DanR sent me soo long ago 
But Tom Buck nope can't say I have


----------



## Marlow

laloin said:


> I've been snuffing the medicated snuffs. Mcchrystals, WoS honey menthol which I really like. WoS SP100 is a sinus clearer for sure. and a few others from a sample pak DanR sent me soo long ago
> But Tom Buck nope can't say I have


My one big recommendation to you is J & H Wilson Medicated No.99 which is my favourite among the medicated snuffs, you won't regret buying a tin.


----------



## nikonnut

The weather has turned cooler so a schmalzler is in order. Just recived a tap box of Bernard aecht alt schmalzler so... Love it!


----------



## ProbateGeek

laloin said:


> But Tom Buck nope can't say I have


No good will come of this.

Meaning - sit tight, a little sample may find its way to you very soon.


----------



## laloin

ProbateGeek said:


> No good will come of this.
> 
> Meaning - sit tight, a little sample may find its way to you very soon.


thanks heaps Terry


----------



## freestoke

laloin said:


> Haven't given Tom Buck a try yet, then again there alot of snuff I haven't tried


I'm coming to the realization that I just don't like Bordeaux or Seville. I like English Rose okay, but I think I prefer the ones that not perfumed so much. I'm back to Tom Buck, a relief after a period with the florals. Speaking of which...Tom Buck redux!


----------



## Nachman

Yes, Tom Buck (aka Queen's Extra Strong) is good snuff, but it is not the best SP, and neither is WOS Best SP. The very best SP I have found is WOS Gold Label.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I had one snuff of Buck's Fizz today, other than that it's been all Hedges!


----------



## nikonnut

El wedo del milagro said:


> I had one snuff of Buck's Fizz today, other than that it's been all Hedges!


I'm right there with you except I don't have any Buck's Fizz :lol:


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> I'm coming to the realization that *I just don't like Bordeaux* or Seville. I like English Rose okay, but I think I prefer the ones that not perfumed so much. I'm back to Tom Buck, a relief after a period with the florals. Speaking of which...Tom Buck redux!


Savage!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges!
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Savage!


Effete!


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Effete!


Fair enough...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Abraxas Premium Fin today.


----------



## Nachman

WOS Gold Label. Since I bragged on it the other day I felt I should insufflate a little. It is as good as I remember it.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> WOS Gold Label. Since I bragged on it the other day I felt I should insufflate a little. It is as good as I remember it.


Don't think I've ever used it. It's now on my (rather short) list.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... McCrystal's Mild Lemon.

Not one I use a lot. Nice change of pace from the menthols.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Regular commute on the Tom Buck train - until the Gold Label arrives. :tongue:


----------



## Marlow

One of my old favourites, G&H Sandalwood.


----------



## laloin

Some Tom Buck from a sample Probategeek sent me. Really fine grind snuff. I sniffed a bit, but was close to coughing a couple of times due to the fine grind. But Wow really nice snuff. a nice citrus undertone, with some menthal I think 
thanks Probate, I got your address you may get bombed with something in return


----------



## steinr1

I think there is a hippy stalking me. I can smell him.

And as a completely unconnected occurrence:

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... F&T Patchouli.


----------



## Marlow

Got some snuff in the mail yesterday, and I have been primarily snuffing English Rose and Crumbs of Comfort since then.


----------



## freestoke

English Rose! The first snuff I ever tried, from a care package Dan and Kyle sent me. :drama: Just opened a can of Chocolate and Orange. Different and inoffensive. :smile: I kinda like it!


----------



## Er999

Ozona spearmint...I'd forgotten the thrill of snuffing....nice....


----------



## Marlow

Prime Minister, really like this one.


----------



## Desertlifter

Hedges.

Then more Hedges.

Then even more Hedges...


----------



## ProbateGeek

laloin said:


> Some Tom Buck from a sample Probategeek sent me. Really fine grind snuff. I sniffed a bit, but was close to coughing a couple of times due to the fine grind. But Wow really nice snuff. a nice citrus undertone, with some menthal I think
> thanks Probate, I got your address you may get bombed with something in return


(back from a trip to Tejas, I'm slowly catching up...)

Would love to have been there for the coughing fits, but then again I'm a sick mofo. Glad you "enjoyed" it, sir!

But menthol in Tom Buck? I think not. I'm mentho-averse when it comes to tobacco (childhood Skoal trauma? Too many Newport cigarettes in high school?). Usually. I do hold an option open for Hedges. I hear it's not that bad... :tongue:


----------



## steinr1

Funnily enough...

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges!

Huzzah!


----------



## Marlow

6 Photo Medicated No.66, I was sceptical about indian snuffs, however this one is wonderful.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Marlow said:


> 6 Photo Medicated No.66, I was sceptical about indian snuffs, however this one is wonderful.


If you like 6 Photo (I've only had their Cheeta, which is good), might we suggest the infamous Dholakia White? It's twice as nice... :tongue1:


----------



## Marlow

ProbateGeek said:


> If you like 6 Photo (I've only had their Cheeta, which is good), might we suggest the infamous Dholakia White? It's twice as nice... :tongue1:


It's on my list of snuffs to try. Not a very short list though.


----------



## Commander Quan

Starting the day with some Bucks Fizz


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges and Seville today.


----------



## Marlow

Swisher Navy Plain, still trying to learn how to use these extremely fine and dry snuffs, but I'm having quite a hard time with it.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Marlow said:


> Swisher Navy Plain, still trying to learn how to use these extremely fine and dry snuffs, but I'm having quite a hard time with it.


I love American scotch snuffs. So strong and smokey!


----------



## Marlow

El wedo del milagro said:


> I love American scotch snuffs. So strong and smokey!


I agree, I love the taste, that is why I need to torture myself learning how to take them. :smile:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Snuff them very softly... keep it in yer nose, not yer sinuses.


----------



## Nachman

Marlow said:


> I agree, I love the taste, that is why I need to torture myself learning how to take them. :smile:


I find it is easier to control fine snuffs if you snuff off the back of your hand instead of pinching.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> I find it is easier to control fine snuffs if you snuff off the back of your hand instead of pinching.


I find controlling fine, dry snuffs easier with a pinch. I tend to take them back too far otherwise and cough. To each, whatever works.

Today, I have been mostly snuffing... Hedges.

Suprise!


----------



## Marlow

Thanks for the tips guys, I'm going to try every tip I get, every way I can think of, and find on the internet. Trial and error, practice makes perfect and all that. :smile: I wont be giving up any time soon. :boxing:


----------



## Desertlifter

Someone else who must be introduced to the glory of Dholakia White, I see.

For my part, Toque Honey and Whiskey for starters. We'll see where I go next.


----------



## Marlow

Desertlifter said:


> Someone else who must be introduced to the glory of Dholakia White, I see.
> 
> For my part, Toque Honey and Whiskey for starters. We'll see where I go next.


I would order it but it is out of stock at the place I buy from. I'll keep my eyes open for my next order.


----------



## nikonnut

Hedges while I watch some Barclay's Premier League and "attempt" to stay awake for the Korean Grand Prix.


----------



## Desertlifter

Tonight was the snuff-apocalypse. Worked a shift at the state patrol. Too busy to do anything else, so I was reduced to madly snuffing as many blends as possible.

WoS Cherry Menthol
Toque Whiskey and Honey
Hedges
SG Chocolate
McChrystal's Mild Lemon
Railroad Mills Sweet Scotch

Rinse, repeat.

Now enjoying a bit of Evan Williams on the rocks.


----------



## freestoke

Just dumped the useless WOS Chocolate Orange back in the can. Is this really even a tobacco product? I feel like I could achieve the same effect by taking a few tablespoons of cocoa powder and letting it sit in a jar with some Constant Comment tea for a few days. Morocco is better. :drama:


----------



## Marlow

More of the great 6 Photo Medicated No.66, a new favourite of mine.


----------



## WWhermit

Samuel Gawith Cola
O&G
And stealing the wifey's Poschl Cola when she's not lookin!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Marlow

Got a few SG snuffs in the mail today, my first impressions:

Sam's Own - Very good.
Vanilla - Pretty nice.
No1 High Mill - Nice.
Mastiff - Liked it, didn't love it.
SG Menthol - Very nice and fresh, liked it a lot.
KB Original - Meh.
London Brown - Lovely plain dark snuff.


----------



## LandonColby

My single most favorite of all time...so far 

Bernard's Fichtennadel.

Any recommendations on similar ones would greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nachman

LandonColby said:


> My single most favorite of all time...so far
> 
> Bernard's Fichtennadel.
> 
> Any recommendations on similar ones would greatly appreciated!


I like Bernard's schmalzlers and have considered buying the Fichtennadel for a while. What is it like?


----------



## Marlow

Nachman said:


> I like Bernard's schmalzlers and have considered buying the Fichtennadel for a while. What is it like?


I have Bernard's Brasil Feinst, which is the first and only schmalzer I've tried so far. When I first tried it I thought it was disgusting, but I tried it again a few days ago and quite liked it, odd how these things go. That made me interested in trying more Bernard snuffs.


----------



## LandonColby

Nachman said:


> I like Bernard's schmalzlers and have considered buying the Fichtennadel for a while. What is it like?


It's a fairly medicated/menthol schmalzler with a wonderful pine scent hanging in the background. Medium to corse grind and fairly greasy/moist like most all of Bernard's schmalzlers making it very easy to take.

I absolutely love it. It's cold and refreshing. If you like menthol snuffs it's a must try, I highly recommend it.


----------



## nikonnut

Railroad Mills sweet scotch. Fine and dry but I love it!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Sweet.

Smokey!


----------



## Marlow

6 Photo Medicated No.66, I got a tin of 200g a few days ago, even though I love it and use it a lot, that should keep me going for quite a while :smile:


----------



## Desertlifter

Morning and afternoon: Poschl Apricot

This evening: Lowen-Prise

Oh yeah - got a small order in from a buy. Not all mine, but many are..


----------



## Marlow

Desertlifter said:


> Morning and afternoon: Poschl Apricot
> 
> This evening: Lowen-Prise
> 
> Oh yeah - got a small order in from a buy. Not all mine, but many are..


Wow, that is a lot of snuff. Although I should be quiet, because I have sooo much snuff lying around all over the place, but I do feel like I have more than a lifetime of snuff supply :smile:. I just can not stop myself from buying more, wanting to try basically all there is, and it being so cheap... Well...

By the way, how did you like the bottom one, the Brasil Feinst, I hated it when I first tried it, but trying it again recently I actually really liked it. I also would like to know how you like the Löwen Prise, I am kind of ambivalent towards it.

And also, having fallen in love, I cannot recommend 6 Photo Medicated No.66 enough, so make sure to put it in your next order :wink:

Edit: Also, you can never go wrong with the Red Bull!


----------



## Desertlifter

Marlow said:


> Wow, that is a lot of snuff. Although I should be quiet, because I have sooo much snuff lying around all over the place, but I do feel like I have more than a lifetime of snuff supply :smile:. I just can not stop myself from buying more, wanting to try basically all there is, and it being so cheap... Well...
> 
> By the way, how did you like the bottom one, the Brasil Feinst, I hated it when I first tried it, but trying it again recently I actually really liked it. I also would like to know how you like the Löwen Prise, I am kind of ambivalent towards it.
> 
> And also, having fallen in love, I cannot recommend 6 Photo Medicated No.66 enough, so make sure to put it in your next order :wink:
> 
> Edit: Also, you can never go wrong with the Red Bull!


The Red Bull belongs to another trader, and there is a 6 Photo Medicated in there as well. Need to get some more Indian snuff next time.

Haven't tried the Brasil yet, but I really like the Lowen-Prise. Bit of menthol, bit of anise, bit of an earthen note. Like it.

Finishing the night with some Regensberger - another win.


----------



## WWhermit

O&G today, my default snuff for work.

Also, trying for the first time, Sir Walter Scott's Mull of Oa. Very different, but an excellent snuff! More of an after-dinner snuff, not one I would make an all day one, but excellent nonetheless!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Desertlifter

Alternating between Lowen-Prise and Crumbs of Comfort today. Think I might throw in some Tom Buck to keep it confusing.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> . . . Think I might throw in some Tom Buck to keep it confusing.


I do this every day. :tongue1:


----------



## Marlow

SG Sam's own.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Mostly Seville so far today.


----------



## dirletra

Hello there. Ive been lurking this thread for about a month, and got my first order this past weekend! i got 50g of kendal brown and 25g of gawith scotch black. Ive only used a bullet so far, just to keep things consistant for the first week, but its rather enjoyable. I was suprised that the tobacco had a faint sodium bicarbonate smell (similar to dip) but its quite pleasant. Id be interested in finding some with a bit more Vitamin-N though. Puff is always pushing me down some new slope!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Welcome, Travis, you brown-noser! 
Ever hear of Dholakia White? Too soon for that, perhaps? I've not found a snuff that has any lasting nicotine effect, but that one gives you a nice short blast, in a decidedly fish-sauce fashion. There a few that are like that: strong enough to make you smile, but ready for more in 15 minutes.


----------



## Marlow

GH Brown Twist ground up in a coffee grinder.

Hi Travis, maybe Toque Quit is something for you.


----------



## dirletra

Thank you both, I'll check em out.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Welcome, Travis, you brown-noser!
> Ever hear of Dholakia White? Too soon for that, perhaps? I've not found a snuff that has any lasting nicotine effect, but that one gives you a nice short blast, in a decidedly fish-sauce fashion. There a few that are like that: strong enough to make you smile, but ready for more in 15 minutes.


Dholakia White. Once maligned, now lauded. Great stuff.

Second on the Toque Quit as a recommendation.

For my part, it's been a Crumbs of Comfort/Regensberger kind of day.


----------



## ProbateGeek

More Tom Buck for me - but that's nothing new here.

< _will this tub EVER end? _>


----------



## Nachman

Three Thistle Strong and WOS Gold Label today.


----------



## Marlow

Radford Premium, one that I learned to like. 

And I have finally ordered Dholakia White.


----------



## Desertlifter

Marlow said:


> Radford Premium, one that I learned to like.
> 
> And I have finally ordered Dholakia White.


You will not regret the DW - it's a singular experience.

For my part, spent the day with Regensberger, Poschl Apricot, and now signing off for the evening with some Lowen-Prise.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> You will not regret the DW - it's a singular experience.


And if for some screwball reason Per does not appreciate its fishy magnificence, I know a couple Washingtonians who would readily relieve him of it. As a courtesy.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> And if for some screwball reason Per does not appreciate its fishy magnificence, I know a couple Washingtonians who would readily relieve him of it. As a courtesy.


We're givers. It's a burden, but we bear it without complaint.


----------



## Marlow

We will soon see how this pans out :wink:


----------



## commonsenseman

Marlow said:


> And I have finally ordered Dholakia White.





Desertlifter said:


> You will not regret the DW - it's a singular experience.





Marlow said:


> We will soon see how this pans out :wink:


My only word of advice is "snuff with care". A small pinch, snuffed very gently, will help to make sure you don't kill yourself the first time. :biggrin:

I actually finally got around to ordering some more of this. I've been through a few "tins", as well as one of Willie Pete....it still surprises me almost every time.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> My only word of advice is "snuff with care". A small pinch, snuffed very gently, will help to make sure you don't kill yourself the first time.


This is sage advice. I will relate a "snuff incident" that occurred a couple nights ago that will drive the point home.

It was some 6 Photo Cheeta - very fine snuff, not unlike Dholakia White and many others; care is needed. What's left of the sample I have (from one of you fine brothers - you know who you are!) is still in the vacuum sealed pouch I got it in, and it is sometimes difficult to get down there to the bottom of the bag to retrieve a sniffable dose. Being by nature fairly lazy, I somewhat cavalierly grabbed the little spoon (okay, not _that _little) I use to transfer snuff from tub to tin, so to speak, and scooped out a nice oh, quarter teaspoon of Cheeta, I'd say. Certainly enough for many snuffs when it's this fine a grind. Don't know what I was thinking next, but I lifted the well-laden spoon up to my left nostril, intending to take a wee bit in, and I don't know if it was a fleeting misfire of a synapse in this old brain of mine or what, but for some reason I immediately found myself with a nostril FULL of Cheeta - oh, FAIL! Through my groaning and tears, and the lime-colored, perfumey stars swimming before my eyes, I finally caught a glimpse of the spoon - completely empty of what was a substantial amount of snuff. When I felt I might live again, I checked my hands - nothing. My clothing - nothing. I checked the hardwood floor - nothing. Yup - the whole quarter teaspoon went up the left side of my head. Needless to say, I put the spoon away, closed the pouch, not bothering with the other nostril that night.

Actually, I felt great afterwards - the Cheeta was still lingering as I showered the next morning. But I will remember to be more careful in the future.

:yo:

_< this has been a public service announcement brought to you by M/s. Lachhman Dass Amar Nath (A.V.), Giddarbaha >_


----------



## Marlow

ProbateGeek said:


> This is sage advice. I will relate a "snuff incident" that occurred a couple nights ago that will drive the point home.
> 
> It was some 6 Photo Cheeta - very fine snuff, not unlike Dholakia White and many others; care is needed. What's left of the sample I have (from one of you fine brothers - you know who you are!) is still in the vacuum sealed pouch I got it in, and it is sometimes difficult to get down there to the bottom of the bag to retrieve a sniffable dose. Being by nature fairly lazy, I somewhat cavalierly grabbed the little spoon (okay, not _that _little) I use to transfer snuff from tub to tin, so to speak, and scooped out a nice oh, quarter teaspoon of Cheeta, I'd say. Certainly enough for many snuffs when it's this fine a grind. Don't know what I was thinking next, but I lifted the well-laden spoon up to my left nostril, intending to take a wee bit in, and I don't know if it was a fleeting misfire of a synapse in this old brain of mine or what, but for some reason I immediately found myself with a nostril FULL of Cheeta - oh, FAIL! Through my groaning and tears, and the lime-colored, perfumey stars swimming before my eyes, I finally caught a glimpse of the spoon - completely empty of what was a substantial amount of snuff. When I felt I might live again, I checked my hands - nothing. My clothing - nothing. I checked the hardwood floor - nothing. Yup - the whole quarter teaspoon went up the left side of my head. Needless to say, I put the spoon away, closed the pouch, not bothering with the other nostril that night.
> 
> Actually, I felt great afterwards - the Cheeta was still lingering as I showered the next morning. But I will remember to be more careful in the future.
> 
> :yo:
> 
> _< this has been a public service announcement brought to you by M/s. Lachhman Dass Amar Nath (A.V.), Giddarbaha >_


Ouch! 

I'm still in training when it comes to very fine, dry grinds. Three Thistles Strong, Navy Plain and Toque Quit are my training tools.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> This is sage advice. I will relate a "snuff incident" that occurred a couple nights ago that will drive the point home.
> 
> It was some 6 Photo Cheeta -
> _< this has been a public service announcement brought to you by M/s. Lachhman Dass Amar Nath (A.V.), Giddarbaha >_


I have some of that laying around here, too. When I find it, I'm going to give that a go, Terry! :mrgreen:


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> I have some of that laying around here, too. When I find it, I'm going to give that a go, Terry! :mrgreen:


By the teaspoonful? ainkiller:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> By the teaspoonful? ainkiller:


You had such success, I thought it might be just about right. :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> This is sage advice. I will relate a "snuff incident" that occurred a couple nights ago that will drive the point home.
> 
> It was some 6 Photo Cheeta - very fine snuff, not unlike Dholakia White and many others; care is needed. What's left of the sample I have (from one of you fine brothers - you know who you are!) is still in the vacuum sealed pouch I got it in, and it is sometimes difficult to get down there to the bottom of the bag to retrieve a sniffable dose. Being by nature fairly lazy, I somewhat cavalierly grabbed the little spoon (okay, not _that _little) I use to transfer snuff from tub to tin, so to speak, and scooped out a nice oh, quarter teaspoon of Cheeta, I'd say. Certainly enough for many snuffs when it's this fine a grind. Don't know what I was thinking next, but I lifted the well-laden spoon up to my left nostril, intending to take a wee bit in, and I don't know if it was a fleeting misfire of a synapse in this old brain of mine or what, but for some reason I immediately found myself with a nostril FULL of Cheeta - oh, FAIL! Through my groaning and tears, and the lime-colored, perfumey stars swimming before my eyes, I finally caught a glimpse of the spoon - completely empty of what was a substantial amount of snuff. When I felt I might live again, I checked my hands - nothing. My clothing - nothing. I checked the hardwood floor - nothing. Yup - the whole quarter teaspoon went up the left side of my head. Needless to say, I put the spoon away, closed the pouch, not bothering with the other nostril that night.
> 
> Actually, I felt great afterwards - the Cheeta was still lingering as I showered the next morning. But I will remember to be more careful in the future.
> 
> :yo:
> 
> _< this has been a public service announcement brought to you by M/s. Lachhman Dass Amar Nath (A.V.), Giddarbaha >_


Whoa. I mean, I've over-snuffed a few times, but nothing of this magnitude. You probably took a few years off of your life with that one.


----------



## Marlow

Fichtennadel at the recommendation of LandonColby, very nice snuff, but one of those snuffs which is basically impossible to use with the tap box, I had to empty it into a snusdosa, which is a plastic tin for swedish snus.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> You had such success, I thought it might be just about right. :lol:


I gave it another shot last night, this time MOST CAREFULLY. While it went well, it was somewhat less exciting.



commonsenseman said:


> Whoa. I mean, I've over-snuffed a few times, but nothing of this magnitude. You probably took a few years off of your life with that one.


Or added of few, now brimming with all this pep and wide-eyed enthusiasm!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dammit - the residual pep from the Cheeta forced me to place a small order this morning. Of course, the $1.99 little tins of Gawith Hoggarth didn't help:

GH Aniseed 10g
GH Cinnamon 10g
GH Dry Orange 10g 
GH Jockey Club 10g
GH Kendal Brown 10g
GH Lakeland 10g
Dholakia White 10g 
And finally: Hedges 20g 

Now the part I hate - remembering what ELSE should have been included in this order...


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> Dammit - the residual pep from the Cheeta forced me to place a small order this morning. Of course, the $1.99 little tins of Gawith Hoggarth didn't help:
> 
> GH Aniseed 10g
> GH Cinnamon 10g
> GH Dry Orange 10g
> GH Jockey Club 10g
> GH Kendal Brown 10g
> GH Lakeland 10g
> Dholakia White 10g
> And finally: Hedges 20g
> 
> Now the part I hate - remembering what ELSE should have been included in this order...


Nice order, you have a few of my favorites on there. I too kick myself about 10 minutes after every order I make (this applies to cigar & pipe tobacco purchases as well).


----------



## Marlow

commonsenseman said:


> Nice order, you have a few of my favorites on there. I too kick myself about 10 minutes after every order I make (this applies to cigar & pipe tobacco purchases as well).


I do that every time as well.


----------



## Er999

ProbateGeek said:


> This is sage advice. I will relate a "snuff incident" that occurred a couple nights ago that will drive the point home.
> 
> It was some 6 Photo Cheeta - very fine snuff, not unlike Dholakia White and many others; care is needed. What's left of the sample I have (from one of you fine brothers - you know who you are!) is still in the vacuum sealed pouch I got it in, and it is sometimes difficult to get down there to the bottom of the bag to retrieve a sniffable dose. Being by nature fairly lazy, I somewhat cavalierly grabbed the little spoon (okay, not _that _little) I use to transfer snuff from tub to tin, so to speak, and scooped out a nice oh, quarter teaspoon of Cheeta, I'd say. Certainly enough for many snuffs when it's this fine a grind. Don't know what I was thinking next, but I lifted the well-laden spoon up to my left nostril, intending to take a wee bit in, and I don't know if it was a fleeting misfire of a synapse in this old brain of mine or what, but for some reason I immediately found myself with a nostril FULL of Cheeta - oh, FAIL! Through my groaning and tears, and the lime-colored, perfumey stars swimming before my eyes, I finally caught a glimpse of the spoon - completely empty of what was a substantial amount of snuff. When I felt I might live again, I checked my hands - nothing. My clothing - nothing. I checked the hardwood floor - nothing. Yup - the whole quarter teaspoon went up the left side of my head. Needless to say, I put the spoon away, closed the pouch, not bothering with the other nostril that night.
> 
> Actually, I felt great afterwards - the Cheeta was still lingering as I showered the next morning. But I will remember to be more careful in the future.
> 
> :yo:
> 
> _< this has been a public service announcement brought to you by M/s. Lachhman Dass Amar Nath (A.V.), Giddarbaha >_


:rofl: :lol: so funny. 
As for myself, while not on the same level as above, there was this time that I was on a bit of a snuffing binge with Ozona spearmint, (btw:is that a fine, dry grind?) I really don't remember it very we'll any more but I was probably snuffing either every 10 or 30 minutes or something and what I did was use a bullet and sniff once each nostril, sneeze and then repeat again and maybe sneeze again and then leave it alone for a while before going back to it. Anyway I did this like 3 or 4 times and then I started getting hot, then sweaty, then nauseous, until I finally bowed to the porcelain god. The thing was I did not have any drink or food during this whole thing, so I imagine this contributed to the nicotine overload. I was sickish for the rest of the evening, next day I'm back to normal. Ever since then I have always been careful to either have some food prior to and after smoking/snuffing or I consume a large amount of water prior to and after smoking/snuffing. Never had a problem since then. 
So there's my story!


----------



## Nachman

Perlsreuter this morning. I used to buy schmalzlers in several 100g bags at a time back when you could buy snuff in the US and I would keep them in mason jars like pipe tobacco. I opened a jar yesterday and it is still snuffable. It seems to have lost some of its aroma and sweetness but it is still oily and moist.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Seville today.


----------



## ProbateGeek

On the bergamot train this morning - Tom Buck and Aged Earl Grey.


----------



## Marlow

Lots of snuffing for me today, nasty winds going on right now, close to here it have been topped at around 120mph, although that is not the average, I would guess around half of that is average. So no smoking obviously..

Fichtennadel, Prime Minister and Sam's Own.


----------



## Marlow

Got some snuff in the mail, Dholakia White included, I liked it. Now I just have to learn how to take it :wink:


----------



## Salty

Just put my first order in. I have never been remotely interested in snuff until recently. I have chosen the following based on the comments in this thread. So, thanks as always for the info. I have a feeling this is going to be fun. 

1 x Toque Quit 10g
1 x Toque Toffee 10g
1 x 6 Photo Medicated No.66 30g
1 x Dholakia White 10g


----------



## Marlow

Salty said:


> Just put my first order in. I have never been remotely interested in snuff until recently. I have chosen the following based on the comments in this thread. So, thanks as always for the info. I have a feeling this is going to be fun.
> 
> 1 x Toque Quit 10g
> 1 x Toque Toffee 10g
> 1 x 6 Photo Medicated No.66 30g
> 1 x Dholakia White 10g


Good luck, and hope you like it! :smile:


----------



## Nachman

Salty said:


> Just put my first order in. I have never been remotely interested in snuff until recently. I have chosen the following based on the comments in this thread. So, thanks as always for the info. I have a feeling this is going to be fun.
> 
> 1 x Toque Quit 10g
> 1 x Toque Toffee 10g
> 1 x 6 Photo Medicated No.66 30g
> 1 x Dholakia White 10g


Snuff gently with the Dholakia White. Starting out with that one is sort of like a new hunter starting with a ten gauge fully automatic riot gun.


----------



## Marlow

My most recent purchase, lots of new stuff to try :biggrin:

The little 6 photo without a label is Cheetah. The GH twist is sweet vanilla, a stab in the dark, wanting to find a good chewing tobacco and knowing it cannot be as sweet as the american chewing tobaccos like Redman that to me was unbearable.


----------



## commonsenseman

Salty said:


> Just put my first order in. I have never been remotely interested in snuff until recently. I have chosen the following based on the comments in this thread. So, thanks as always for the info. I have a feeling this is going to be fun.
> 
> 1 x Toque Quit 10g
> 1 x Toque Toffee 10g
> 1 x 6 Photo Medicated No.66 30g
> 1 x Dholakia White 10g


Great order! I love the "barnyard" aroma of the No66 :thumb:



Nachman said:


> Snuff gently with the Dholakia White. Starting out with that one is sort of like a new hunter starting with a ten gauge fully automatic riot gun.


What he said. EVERYTIME I get a new tin of DW, it surprises me.



Marlow said:


> My most recent purchase, lots of new stuff to try :biggrin:
> 
> The little 6 photo without a label is Cheetah. The GH twist is sweet vanilla, a stab in the dark, wanting to find a good chewing tobacco and knowing it cannot be as sweet as the american chewing tobaccos like Redman that to me was unbearable.
> 
> View attachment 46449


Nice order!!!


----------



## Marlow

commonsenseman said:


> Great order! I love the "barnyard" aroma of the No66 :thumb:


No66 is probably my favourite snuff at the moment.



commonsenseman said:


> Nice order!!!


Thanks! :smile:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Salty said:


> Just put my first order in. I have never been remotely interested in snuff until recently. I have chosen the following based on the comments in this thread. So, thanks as always for the info. I have a feeling this is going to be fun.
> 
> 1 x Toque Quit 10g
> 1 x Toque Toffee 10g
> 1 x 6 Photo Medicated No.66 30g
> 1 x Dholakia White 10g


What? No Hedges!?!?!


----------



## Salty

El wedo del milagro said:


> What? No Hedges!?!?!


LOL. Okay, I am putting in another order.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I grabbed two bullets of snuff this morning before I left home. Hedges and Seville. I get to work and find they are both empty.

:-(

Also, the windows on my truck were frozen and I couldn't crack either open, so no smoke on the way to work. I might have to sneak outside and have a smoke while keeping an eye on the lobby for guests coming down for breakfast.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I grabbed two bullets of snuff this morning before I left home. Hedges and Seville. I get to work and find they are both empty.

:-(

Also, the windows on my truck were frozen and I couldn't crack either open, so no smoke on the way to work. I might have to sneak outside and have a smoke while keeping an eye on the lobby for guests coming down for breakfast.


----------



## Salty

Wilsons Crumbs of Comfort 5g
Wilsons Grand Cairo 5g
Wilsons SP Best 5g
Wilsons Tom Buck Extra Strong SP 5g
Fribourg & Treyer High Dry Toast 25g
McChrystal's Original & Genuine 4.4g
Toque Spanish Gem 10g
Gawith Hoggarth English Rose 10g
Fribourg & Treyer Seville 25g
Toque Peach 10g	
6 Photo Anarkali 8g

Okay, second order. Damned if I didn't forget the Hedges again Mark. Oh well, I guess I need something else to try in the future. I ordered Tom Buck Extra Strong. Is that different from the Tom Buck that I have heard you Brown Nosers referring to? Happy Halloween you old farts!

*cough* Old fart being a term of endearment


----------



## commonsenseman

Salty said:


> Wilsons Crumbs of Comfort 5g
> Wilsons Grand Cairo 5g
> Wilsons SP Best 5g
> Wilsons Tom Buck Extra Strong SP 5g
> Fribourg & Treyer High Dry Toast 25g
> McChrystal's Original & Genuine 4.4g
> Toque Spanish Gem 10g
> Gawith Hoggarth English Rose 10g
> Fribourg & Treyer Seville 25g
> Toque Peach 10g
> 6 Photo Anarkali 8g
> 
> Okay, second order. Damned if I didn't forget the Hedges again Mark. Oh well, I guess I need something else to try in the future. I ordered Tom Buck Extra Strong. Is that different from the Tom Buck that I have heard you Brown Nosers referring to? Happy Halloween you old farts!
> 
> *cough* Old fart being a term of endearment


That would be the same, one and only, Tom Buck. It only comes in extra strong. :biggrin:

I'm snorting some homemade snuff tonight. Five Brothers, which is remarkably similar to an American Scotch & Dark Birdseye.


----------



## Marlow

commonsenseman said:


> That would be the same, one and only, Tom Buck. It only comes in extra strong. :biggrin:
> 
> I'm snorting some homemade snuff tonight. Five Brothers, which is remarkably similar to an American Scotch & Dark Birdseye.


Oooh, gotta try that! :shocked: :mrgreen: The only homemade I've ever done is GH Brown Twist.


----------



## Nachman

Salty said:


> Okay, second order. Damned if I didn't forget the Hedges again Mark. Oh well, I guess I need something else to try in the future.* I ordered Tom Buck Extra Strong. Is that different from the Tom Buck that I have heard you Brown Nosers referring to?* Happy Halloween you old farts!
> 
> *cough* Old fart being a term of endearment


Tom Buck is the same snuff as Queen's Extra Strong. It was made under both names for the Northern Market and the Home Counties. Northerners, especially Yorkshiremen which were important because until recently half of Wilsons of Sharrow's production was consumed in Yorkshire, would not use a sissy sounding snuff like Queen's, not to mention a lack of love for the Royals among certain quarters. Tom Buck Extra Strong is just a combination of the two names. The "Extra Strong in "Queen's Extra Strong" refers to the amount of bergamot, not nicotine. If you want an SP with a lot of nose burn, I recommend WOS Gold Label.
Edit: It seems Americans also prefer the "Tom Buck" to Queen's label. Can you imagine a cowboy using a snuff called Queen's?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Bucks Fizz this morning.

It is really good, but is making me think about drinking way too early this morning.


----------



## commonsenseman

Marlow said:


> Oooh, gotta try that! :shocked: :mrgreen: The only homemade I've ever done is GH Brown Twist.


What's your process?

Mine is simple:
-Dry in toaster oven on lowest setting
-Use rolling pin "vigorously" to grind it up
-Filter through cheesecloth
-Snuff GENTLY, this stuff is DRY

I'm digging this Dark Birdseye a lot too, reminds me of a toast.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Bucks Fizz this morning.

It is really good, but is making me think about drinking way too early this morning.


----------



## Marlow

commonsenseman said:


> What's your process?
> 
> Mine is simple:
> -Dry in toaster oven on lowest setting
> -Use rolling pin "vigorously" to grind it up
> -Filter through cheesecloth
> -Snuff GENTLY, this stuff is DRY
> 
> I'm digging this Dark Birdseye a lot too, reminds me of a toast.


Hehe, I'm a brute, I just toss some coins into a small electric espresso grinder and grind away. It takes a while, and you need to shake it a bit while grinding, and now and then open it and mix it around, and then keep going. That's it. :smile:

I need to try your way though.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Small order in:










Now you may recall I've been crowing on here for months about my dislike for anything mentholated. I also admitted to not having tried any Hedges. Well. . .

This stuff is LUMINOUS. The exception did indeed prove the rule, and overturned it. MORE HEDGES!


----------



## Marlow

ProbateGeek said:


> Small order in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you may recall I've been crowing on here for months about my dislike for anything mentholated. I also admitted to not having tried any Hedges. Well. . .
> 
> This stuff is LUMINOUS. The exception did indeed prove the rule, and overturned it. MORE HEDGES!


Really, you too? Now I think I am the only one here that does not love Hedges.

Btw, how do you like the Lakeland, I recently got a tap box of it, and I like it a lot.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Marlow said:


> Btw, how do you like the Lakeland, I recently got a tap box of it, and I like it a lot.


I'll try it later tonight - right now I'm reveling in the post-insufflatory bliss that is Dholakia White.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Marlow said:


> Btw, how do you like the Lakeland, I recently got a tap box of it, and I like it a lot.


For you, sir, I popped the tin on the way to the B&M to have a cigar. While it's far too early to tell, the Lakeland will easily give the Hedges a run for the money. At this point, it's winning - more research required.


----------



## Salty

Nachman said:


> Tom Buck is the same snuff as Queen's Extra Strong. It was made under both names for the Northern Market and the Home Counties. Northerners, especially Yorkshiremen which were important because until recently half of Wilsons of Sharrow's production was consumed in Yorkshire, would not use a sissy sounding snuff like Queen's, not to mention a lack of love for the Royals among certain quarters. Tom Buck Extra Strong is just a combination of the two names. The "Extra Strong in "Queen's Extra Strong" refers to the amount of bergamot, not nicotine. If you want an SP with a lot of nose burn, I recommend WOS Gold Label.
> Edit: It seems Americans also prefer the "Tom Buck" to Queen's label. Can you imagine a cowboy using a snuff called Queen's?


Thank you Nick! I am even more anxious to get my first and second order.

*Sits in front of his computer and drums his fingers on the desk waiting for his snuff to arrive*


----------



## Marlow

ProbateGeek said:


> For you, sir, I popped the tin on the way to the B&M to have a cigar. While it's far too early to tell, the Lakeland will easily give the Hedges a run for the money. At this point, it's winning - more research required.


Sounds like a nice research :smile: Happy snuffing!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

ProbateGeek said:


> Now you may recall I've been crowing on here for months about my dislike for anything mentholated. I also admitted to not having tried any Hedges. Well. . .
> 
> This stuff is LUMINOUS. The exception did indeed prove the rule, and overturned it. MORE HEDGES!


Hedges IS the quintessential snuff.

Today I'm snuffing AS Dental Scotch. Good, strong, and smoky.


----------



## commonsenseman

Clearing out my sinuses with some DW & some No 66.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Abraxas Premium Fin today.
Chocolate, cherries, and brandy!


----------



## Desertlifter

Poschl Apricot this morning after a lovely bowl of Three Nuns.


----------



## nikonnut

El wedo del milagro said:


> Abraxas Premium Fin today.
> Chocolate, cherries, and brandy!


I have a jar of the coarse version coming. I can't wait to try it!

Hedges this morning, Poschl apricot now.


----------



## Desertlifter

Apricot before, Hedges now after a nostril splitting Morlaix in the right, Hedges in the left. If you haven't tried this, give it a shot. It's fun!


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Clearing out my sinuses with some DW & some No 66.


I'll see your DW, and (after an appropriate interval) raise you some Hedges...


----------



## Marlow

ProbateGeek said:


> I'll see your DW, and (after an appropriate interval) raise you some Hedges...


No.66 is miles better than Hedges :cheeky:


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> I'll see your DW, and (after an appropriate interval) raise you some Hedges...





Marlow said:


> No.66 is miles better than Hedges :cheeky:


You silly kids and your competitiveness!

Besides - EVERYONE knows that the combo of the day is Lowen-Prise followed by Regensburger Pris. It's Schmalzer Monday!


----------



## Marlow

Desertlifter said:


> You silly kids and your competitiveness!
> 
> Besides - EVERYONE knows that the combo of the day is Lowen-Prise followed by Regensburger Pris. It's Schmalzer Monday!


Schmalzler for me too, Sternecker Staubinger for now.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> Besides - EVERYONE knows that the combo of the day is Lowen-Prise followed by Regensburger Pris. It's Schmalzer Monday!





Marlow said:


> Schmalzler for me too, Sternecker Staubinger for now.


Schmalzer? Sounds foreign...

:loco:

In honor of steinr1, I'm making it a Hedges (and Louisiana Flake) day today. Where did he go? He's not posted in a couple weeks.


----------



## Er999

ProbateGeek said:


> In honor of steinr1, I'm making it a Hedges (and Louisiana Flake) day today. Where did he go? He's not posted in a couple weeks.


Now that you mention it....:spy:


----------



## Marlow

Continuing with the Schmalzlers, Bernard Zwiefacher. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Salty

Okay, I got my first order! I have 6 photo medicated 66 in my nose as I type. I am thouroghly enjoying it. I don't think I will get into the others tonight. Well, I might try the DW if I am feeling brave. ray2:


----------



## Salty

Thank you for your kind words Terry.

I have met the white beast!!!!

[IMAGE REMOVED FOR EXCEEDING 2MB. PLEASE RE-POST]


----------



## Marlow

Salty said:


> Okay, I got my first order! I have 6 photo medicated 66 in my nose as I type. I am thouroghly enjoying it. I don't think I will get into the others tonight. Well, I might try the DW if I am feeling brave. ray2:


I'm glad you liked it, one of my favourites! :smile:



Salty said:


> Thank you for your kind words Terry.
> 
> I have met the white beast!!!!
> 
> [IMAGE REMOVED FOR EXCEEDING 2MB. PLEASE RE-POST]


Haha :lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek

[IMAGE REMOVED FOR EXCEEDING 2MB. PLEASE RE-POST]
That's perfect!

I didn't care for it too much the first round or two, but it grows on you. Thai fish sauce, ya think?


----------



## commonsenseman

That's how I felt the first time I had it too.......sooooooo DW for me tonight :biggrin:


----------



## ProbateGeek

[IMAGE REMOVED FOR EXCEEDING 2MB. PLEASE RE-POST]

Well, it was good while it lasted...


----------



## Marlow

ProbateGeek said:


> [IMAGE REMOVED FOR EXCEEDING 2MB. PLEASE RE-POST]
> 
> Well, it was good while it lasted...


That worried me a bit that I might have broken some rule, when I got a mail from puff having had a private message from the mod team saying fix your post :shocked: :biggrin:


----------



## Salty

ProbateGeek said:


> [IMAGE REMOVED FOR EXCEEDING 2MB. PLEASE RE-POST]
> 
> Well, it was good while it lasted...


Yeah. I had a feeling that was not gonna fly. Plus it was a direct link. So, technically I was leeching off somebody else's bandwidth. Poor judgement on my part all the way around. But, in my defense, I *was *all hopped up on the DW. :redface:

*edit to post a link to the animated gif in case anyone is wondering what we are on about. Sorry mods. *eep*
For link click here----> Mind blown - Reaction GIFs


----------



## Er999

Salty said:


> Yeah. I had a feeling that was not gonna fly. Plus it was a direct link. So, technically I was leeching off somebody else's bandwidth. Poor judgement on my part all the way around. But, in my defense, I *was *all hopped up on the DW. :redface:
> 
> *edit to post a link to the animated gif in case anyone is wondering what we are on about. Sorry mods. *eep*
> For link click here----> Mind blown - Reaction GIFs


Nice....:biggrin:


----------



## Marlow

Dholakia White, I found out yesterday that for some reason it is easier for me to take from a bullet.


----------



## commonsenseman

Marlow said:


> No.66 is miles better than Hedges :cheeky:


You know what? I've been thinking about this & I have to agree. This stuff is just plain awesome. It's not just mentholated, it has a lot more going on. Quality base tobacco, some type of herbal flavoring & plenty of menthol to back it up. Great kick!

6 Photo No. 66 for me this morning!


----------



## Marlow

commonsenseman said:


> You know what? I've been thinking about this & I have to agree. This stuff is just plain awesome. It's not just mentholated, it has a lot more going on. Quality base tobacco, some type of herbal flavoring & plenty of menthol to back it up. Great kick!
> 
> 6 Photo No. 66 for me this morning!


:hug:

I have so it should last me for a while, a few days after I first tried it I bought a 200g tin. Could not help myself. :smile:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

De Kralingse Latakia today.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> You know what? I've been thinking about this & I have to agree. This stuff is just plain awesome. It's not just mentholated, it has a lot more going on. Quality base tobacco, some type of herbal flavoring & plenty of menthol to back it up. Great kick!
> 
> 6 Photo No. 66 for me this morning!


You guys finally get me to "go mentholated" with the Hedges, then spring this on me. Hmmmmm... What would steinr1 say about THIS?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

ProbateGeek said:


> Hmmmmm... What would steinr1 say about THIS?


He would probably say that there is no replacement for Hedges.

Personally, I hate menthol, and that better than anything, shows how good Hedges is! When I think of Hedges, words like paragon, iconic, and quintessential come to mind.


----------



## Marlow

El wedo del milagro said:


> He would probably say that there is no replacement for Hedges.
> 
> Personally, I hate menthol, and that better than anything, shows how good Hedges is! When I think of Hedges, words like paragon, iconic, and quintessential come to mind.


Hedges is basically menthol with a bit of tobacco, so clearly you love menthol oke:


----------



## ProbateGeek

El wedo del milagro said:


> . . . When I think of Hedges, words like paragon, iconic, and quintessential come to mind.


Funny, me too.


----------



## nikonnut

A wee bit of the Hedges here to round out the evening


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Berwick Brown today.

I don't like lakelands much, but this is great.


----------



## Salty

I have a pinch of Toque Quit in my nose tonight. I purchased it randomly on my first order. I think I was keen to have a straight tobacco with no flavoring, and the high 'N' content sounded appealing. Well, it is quite fun in terms of nicotine. I am not sure that I am getting much else from it. So far I am most impressed with 6 Photo 66. I am looking forward to my next order, which has not arrived yet *pfft*.

Also, I noticed that Hedges was "On Order" at Mr. Snuff. When I tried to order it from other UK vendors, I got a message saying that they could not mail nasal snuff to the US. I tried searching the forum briefly for info on this, but as it turns out, I am too lazy for the search option. How am I able to order snuff from Mr. Snuff, and not other vendors in the UK? I am missing something I suppose.

Cheers,
Salty


----------



## nikonnut

Having a go at Paul Gotard's gooseberry snuff. Interesting snuff to be sure! I'll be following it up with Abraxas' premium batch a bit later


----------



## Desertlifter

nikonnut said:


> Having a go at Paul Gotard's gooseberry snuff. Interesting snuff to be sure! I'll be following it up with Abraxas' premium batch a bit later


I will have to add some Abraxas stuff to my next order. And some more DW. And.... ah, variety.

Speaking of which, tonight was a bit of a hodgepodge of snuffing. Started with some Crumbs of Comfort, added a bit of Tom Buck, and then finished with some Kendall Chocolate and SG Black Coffee.

That Black Coffee - aside from being great stuff - has to be the snuff that has the flavor it is named for. It's like snorting a coffee filter full of grounds.


----------



## commonsenseman

Salty said:


> I have a pinch of Toque Quit in my nose tonight. I purchased it randomly on my first order. I think I was keen to have a straight tobacco with no flavoring, and the high 'N' content sounded appealing. Well, it is quite fun in terms of nicotine. I am not sure that I am getting much else from it. So far I am most impressed with 6 Photo 66. I am looking forward to my next order, which has not arrived yet *pfft*.
> 
> Also, I noticed that Hedges was "On Order" at Mr. Snuff. When I tried to order it from other UK vendors, I got a message saying that they could not mail nasal snuff to the US. I tried searching the forum briefly for info on this, but as it turns out, I am too lazy for the search option. How am I able to order snuff from Mr. Snuff, and not other vendors in the UK? I am missing something I suppose.
> 
> Cheers,
> Salty


First of all, welcome to the number 66 club!

As for the mailing to the US thing, it must be the vendor's preference. I have made numerous orders, all of them labeled as "nasal snuff", with no issues. :dunno:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Sweet this morning.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Wow. Over the last 6 or so days, I have enjoyably read this *entire* thread. The last time I did snuff was about 20 years ago. I don't remember exactly what kind it was, but I did enjoy it. For whatever reason, I didn't seek it out again though. My grandfather on my mother's side always had his snuff nearby. I remember the tins, but can't remember what brand it was. I also remember his spotty handkerchiefs. Lol

Now, curiosity has gotten me, and I have placed two orders - one at Mr. Snuff, and one from Toque directly. Basically, I just ordered an assortment to try different things I thought would be interesting based on everyone's feedback. This is going to be fun!

Here's what I have coming:

From Mr. Snuff:
Hedges L260 20g (of course!)
Abraxas Café 11 15g
Wilsons Banana 10g (I *had* to try this one)
Fribourg & Treyer Old Paris 25g
Toque Espresso 10g
McChrystal's Original & Genuine 4.4g
Toque Blueberry Menthol 10g

From Toque, I just got various little bullets to cheaply try more varieties - I got 6 bullets in the following:

Berwick Brown
Christmas Pudding
Chocolate
Spanish Gem
SP Extra
Toffee

So, I guess I am going to be in good shape getting started. Since it is getting quite cold now, and I am too busy to get to the B&M to smoke cigars regularly I think this will be a fun way for me to get my vitamins without freezing to death.

See you guys at the bottom of this slope!


----------



## Nachman

Welcome to the world of snuff, Eric.


----------



## Salty

commonsenseman said:


> First of all, welcome to the number 66 club!
> 
> As for the mailing to the US thing, it must be the vendor's preference. I have made numerous orders, all of them labeled as "nasal snuff", with no issues. :dunno:


Thanks for that response. Yah prolly just vendor specific. I agree. I was questioning the situation because MS was out of Hedges and I was trying to order from someone else. Per Gordon's post, it appears that MS has Hedges back in stock. :smile:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Salty said:


> Thanks for that response. Yah prolly just vendor specific. I agree. I was questioning the situation because MS was out of Hedges and I was trying to order from someone else. Per Gordon's post, it appears that MS has Hedges back in stock. :smile:


When I originally looked at the site trying to decide what I was going to order a few days ago, they were out, so like you, I looked at a few other sites looking for Hedges, but I went back yesterday to place my order, and it's back.  Currently showing 249 20g tins in stock.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Berwick Brown and Hedges today!


----------



## Desertlifter

I've been enjoying Poschl Apricot all day. Now since it is evening, it is time to switch to a Schmalzer, as is becoming my tradition.

Regensberger? Yes please!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

What is the difference between a Schmalzer and any regular snuff I have had?


----------



## Nachman

El wedo del milagro said:


> What is the difference between a Schmalzer and any regular snuff I have had?


 Schmalzler is moistened with oils. Originally you just bought it dry and added lard, but now it comes pre-moistened with food grade mineral oils. Most schmalzlers are made of Brasilian tobaccos and are dark and course ground. Many have a nice natural sweetness to them and some have added flavours. My personal favorites are Bernard's Aecht Altbeyrischer and Dopplefermenteirt and Poschl perlesreuter as they have no added flavour. (Please pardon my German spelling.) Doplearoma and Sudfrucht are sweeter than I like because of the added fruit flavours. 
Don't be afraid to get large containers of schmalzler because you snuff large pinches up your nose. Most Germans snuff off the back of their hands because it is easier to get the large quantities that schmalzer requires in your nose that way.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Thank you so much for the information!

This sounds like something I would like. It looks like I might be making another order soon...


----------



## Nachman

This is an extreme example (not to be emulated by amateurs) of a German schmalzler consumption contest. Much like a chug-a-lug beer drinking contest, the object is to insufflate more than five grams of snuff in less than a minute.World Snuff Championship: Not Everyone Is Up To Snuff (VIDEO)
Don't try this at home.


----------



## Nachman

All this talk about schmalzlers, I popped open a mason jar of Perlesreuter and one of Sternicker Echt Fresco and have been going to town on them. I buy schmalzlers in 100g bags, when available, and put 50g each in 4 oz jars.


----------



## nikonnut

Had some Abraxas Premium ealier but Nick's talk of smhmalzlers struck a chord so some Bernard Doppelt Fermentiert is in order


----------



## Salty

Well, my second and third order just arrived. I have had Poschl Apricot, and now Tom Buck. Tom Buck is absolutely fabulous. Wow. Historically, I have been a fan of Bergamot, but have never considered myself a huge fan. I like it, but never knew it would be such a perfect a pairing with tobacco that was compelled to enter my nasal cavities. Very nice.

Here is the haul so far.









Working on the next order now. I didn't invent the slippery slope, but I am working on perfecting it.


----------



## Marlow

Salty said:


> Well, my second and third order just arrived. I have had Poschl Apricot, and now Tom Buck. Tom Buck is absolutely fabulous. Wow. Historically, I have been a fan of Bergamot, but have never considered myself a huge fan. I like it, but never knew it would be such a perfect a pairing with tobacco that was compelled to enter my nasal cavities. Very nice.
> 
> Here is the haul so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the next order now. I didn't invent the slippery slope, but I am working on perfecting it.


Very nice! :tu

Back from Gran Canaria, did not do any snuffing and not a lot of pipe smoking, but I did go through quite a lot of cigars. Now I feel the schmalzler cravings and stuffing my nose full of Sternecker Staubinger.


----------



## Salty

Welcome back Marlow! Hope you are rested and relaxed, or completely hung over and worn out from your vacation. Whichever kind of vacation is was. Ha. I have some schmalzers on order and some Hedges. 

1 x Hedges
1 x Sternecker Echt Fresco
1 x Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert 
1 x Bernard Regensburger

I have had Tom Buck and McCrystals in my nose all day. Very nice.


----------



## commonsenseman

Still waiting patiently for my most recent order, should be here within the next couple days.

Dholakia White for me.


----------



## Desertlifter

Salty said:


> Welcome back Marlow! Hope you are rested and relaxed, or completely hung over and worn out from your vacation. Whichever kind of vacation is was. Ha. I have some schmalzers on order and some Hedges.
> 
> 1 x Hedges
> 1 x Sternecker Echt Fresco
> 1 x Bernard Brasil Doppelt Fermentiert
> 1 x Bernard Regensburger
> 
> I have had Tom Buck and McCrystals in my nose all day. Very nice.


That Regensburger is good stuff, isn't it? Quite like it - I will be getting more Schmalzers in my next order.


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> That Regensburger is good stuff, isn't it? Quite like it - I will be getting more Schmalzers in my next order.


I think I had a schmaltzer once, but I'm not sure. It was purple, oily, and smelled like something left too long in the back of the refrigerator. ainkiller: I might even still have it somewhere. I know I didn't try it twice! :lol:


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> I think I had a schmaltzer once, but I'm not sure. It was purple, oily, and smelled like something left too long in the back of the refrigerator. ainkiller: I might even still have it somewhere. I know I didn't try it twice! :lol:


You should try some more :smile:


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> I think I had a schmaltzer once, but I'm not sure. It was purple, oily, and smelled like something left too long in the back of the refrigerator. ainkiller: I might even still have it somewhere. I know I didn't try it twice! :lol:


Schmalzer - the Lakeland of snuff.

Switched to Hedges today, fwiw.


----------



## Salty

Okay, I put something up my nose tonight that was the, "I get it now" moment. F&T Seville. Oddly, intellectually I thought I would hate anything floral, as it were. I couldn't have been more wrong. I am hooked. Amazing. Beautiful stuff. I also have sampled WOS Gold Label, and it is amazing as well. I am trying to figure out what the whole SP thing is all about. Both were joyous.


----------



## Marlow

Salty said:


> Okay, I put something up my nose tonight that was the, "I get it now" moment. F&T Seville. Oddly, intellectually I thought I would hate anything floral, as it were. I couldn't have been more wrong. I am hooked. Amazing. Beautiful stuff. I also have sampled WOS Gold Label, and it is amazing as well. I am trying to figure out what the whole SP thing is all about. Both were joyous.


Congratulations! :biggrin:


----------



## Salty

Thanks Per. WOS Gold label tonight. I think this is the one Nick was talking about a few pages back. It is amazing. Wow.


----------



## Marlow

Salty said:


> Thanks Per. WOS Gold label tonight. I think this is the one Nick was talking about a few pages back. It is amazing. Wow.


That's another one for my to-buy list then :smile:


----------



## commonsenseman

So, anybody you likes 6 photo no 66 had both the 8g & the 30g? They are TOTALLY different tobaccos......I like the 8g WAAAAAY better.

So, G&H Kendal Brown for me tonight.


----------



## Salty

Toque Peach is really peachy, in every sense. I got it because I wanted to try some fruit scented snuff, and I love peaches. Very happy with the actual peach quality. As an added bonus. I also got a fold and stuff of Orlik going. What a nice combo.


----------



## Nachman

Salty said:


> Toque Peach is really peachy, in every sense. I got it because I wanted to try some fruit scented snuff, and I love peaches. Very happy with the actual peach quality. As an added bonus. I also got a fold and stuff of Orlik going. What a nice combo.


Salty, Next time your in this situation, When you have a nice cherry going on the Orlik, drop a pinch of the Toque on top of it for a little burst of flavour. I used to do that a lot with Molen's Latakia snuff.


----------



## Salty

Nachman said:


> Salty, Next time your in this situation, When you have a nice cherry going on the Orlik, drop a pinch of the Toque on top of it for a little burst of flavour. I used to do that a lot with Molen's Latakia snuff.


Ahhhh! Genius! I wouldn't have thought of that. I was puffing the remainder of the bowl on the way into the coffee shop this morning. I will try that when I get home. Thank you sir. 

6p 66 is helping my stuffed up nose this morning. I am getting more notes of camphor, incense, and flowers with this snuff every time I use it.


----------



## Desertlifter

Gawith Apricot for most of the day, now wrapping things up with Kendall Chocolate.


----------



## Salty

I forgot to mention that I tried Crumbs of Comfort last night. I was ready to not like it. I had in mind that spearmint would not be pleasant in my snoot. Once again I was proven wrong. Very pleasant stuff, and the tin has been put in the 'keeper' pile.

Tonight I have been alternating between F&T High Dry Toast, and Toque Spanish Gem. HDT is exactly what I expected with a couple of twists. Wonderful pure tobacco smell. I got some leathery, and roasted nut components that I did not expect, but found pleasing. Spanish Gem was a surprise. I must have been remembering a completely different review. SG is chocolate, vanilla, and something else I can't put my finger on. I am finding the Toques that I have tried don't have a lasting smell. However, the peach and SG are both keepers.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Boy, they've improved the flavors since I first tried it……..


----------



## nikonnut

Sir Walter Scott's Mull of Oa. Very good!


----------



## Desertlifter

Lowen-Prise...and Poschl Apricot....and Crumbs of Comfort....and SG Black Coffee.....

nostrils....confused....


----------



## Marlow

Salty said:


> I forgot to mention that I tried Crumbs of Comfort last night. I was ready to not like it. I had in mind that spearmint would not be pleasant in my snoot. Once again I was proven wrong. Very pleasant stuff, and the tin has been put in the 'keeper' pile.
> 
> Tonight I have been alternating between F&T High Dry Toast, and Toque Spanish Gem. HDT is exactly what I expected with a couple of twists. Wonderful pure tobacco smell. I got some leathery, and roasted nut components that I did not expect, but found pleasing. Spanish Gem was a surprise. I must have been remembering a completely different review. SG is chocolate, vanilla, and something else I can't put my finger on. I am finding the Toques that I have tried don't have a lasting smell. However, the peach and SG are both keepers.


Completely agree about Crumbs of Comfort.

Today snuffing mostly English Rose.

Edit: maybe you should try Prime Minister, I like it even better than Crumbs of Comfort.


----------



## Salty

Marlow said:


> Completely agree about Crumbs of Comfort.
> 
> Today snuffing mostly English Rose.
> 
> Edit: maybe you should try Prime Minister, I like it even better than Crumbs of Comfort.


Prime Minister is now on the next buy list. Thanks for the suggestion. :clap2:


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> Today snuffing mostly English Rose.


Think I'm going to dip into some English Rose right now! :drama:


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Think I'm going to dip into some English Rose right now! :drama:


Good stuff, isn't it? :smile:


----------



## Salty

Best SP tonight. Well, okay, what the heck, dipping into the English Rose as well.


----------



## commonsenseman

Elmo's Reserve for me today!


----------



## Marlow

Got a small order of snuffs today that I have not tried before, I'm starting with WoS Gold Label, very nice.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Mostly Toque Bourbon today, with a bit of AS Dental Scotch here and there.


----------



## Marlow

Second half of the day I have been snuffing Bernard Offenbacher Cardinal, a favourite of mine.


----------



## Desertlifter

It's a Gin & Tonic kind of evening.


----------



## nikonnut

Abraxas Cafe 11 to start the morning. Nicotine and caffeine? Winner!!!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

More Toque Bourbon today.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Well, as I usually do, I jumped head first down this new slope. Haven't had time to get on Puff much lately, but have been thoroughly enjoying my new experiences with nasal snuff!










Not pictured is a tin of Hedges, and the Abraxas Cafe 11.

Currently enjoying some of the Abraxas and smoking a L'Atelier MAD 44. They are complementing each other wonderfully.

And "crazy" does not begin to describe the Toque Crazy George. Wow.


----------



## Marlow

Sharrow Mentholated, another one I prefer over Hedges.


----------



## Desertlifter

Finishing the evening with Regensburg after spending quality time with some Poschl Apricot.

How is that Old Paris, Eric?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sam Gawith Elmo's Reserve today.


----------



## Salty

WOS Apricot Menthol. I think I prefer it to the Poschl. The apricot is more pronounced, and the menthol is more subtle. That is perfect for me. Very moist as well. Easy for a beginner like me.


----------



## Marlow

One of those I have not tried before F&T Seville, very nice.


----------



## Salty

Marlow said:


> One of those I have not tried before F&T Seville, very nice.


Oh wow. I love Seville. Glad you like that one too.

I just tried Dr. Rumney's. The tin is a WOS tin, but when I searched online it looks as if it is a Swedish Match snuff. Curious. I am visiting family in Blacksburg, VA and came across a new B&M. They had WOS Best SP, Apricot and Menthol, and Rumney's. I have SP already, so I decided to try the other two. Wow, they are both great. Dr. Rumney's has menthol, camphor, and eucalyptus. The tobacco flavor does not get lost, and I got some floral notes as well. Surprisingly, the medicated part is not overpowering. As a matter of fact it is rather mild, and very pleasing. Good nic hit too. This one is also moist and easy to take.


----------



## Marlow

Salty said:


> Oh wow. I love Seville. Glad you like that one too.


I think you were the inspiration for me buying it actually. :smile:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Desertlifter said:


> How is that Old Paris, Eric?


The Old Paris is great, and very interesting. It has taken me a while to try to figure it out, but I get what seems like notes of leather, and what I can only describe as antique wood, if that makes any sense. It brings me back to scents I remember from back home in New Orleans when I would go in antique stores with my mom when I was a child. It is a really interesting and pleasant scent.

I think I'll have some right now!


----------



## Marlow

SG Dr. Verey's Plus, I really like this one.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today it's Sam Gawith Prince's Gold.


----------



## Nachman

I've been snuffing schmalzlers which I have been storing in mason jars but today I broke down and ordered some fresh. Nothing like a very fresh schmalzler.


----------



## Salty

Ahh, Nachman. I am glad you are here. I just received my first order of schmaltzers. Regensburger Pris, Brasil Doppelt-Fermentiert, and echt Fresko. I wish I would have had these for desert last night. Would have been a perfect ending to a Thanksgiving meal. 
Well, Mother's pecan pie was amazing as usual. Haha. I am really enjoying these. Ich liebe Schokolade Kuchen und getrocknete Früchte in der Nase. Woot. Happy Saturday folks.

Contentedly yours,
Salty


----------



## Marlow

Salty said:


> Ahh, Nachman. I am glad you are here. I just received my first order of schmaltzers. Regensburger Pris, Brasil Doppelt-Fermentiert, and echt Fresko. I wish I would have had these for desert last night. Would have been a perfect ending to a Thanksgiving meal.
> Well, Mother's pecan pie was amazing as usual. Haha. I am really enjoying these. Ich liebe Schokolade Kuchen und getrocknete Früchte in der Nase. Woot. Happy Saturday folks.
> 
> Contentedly yours,
> Salty


I received a bag of Echt Fresko a few days ago as well, very nice schmalzler. Brasil Doppel Fermentiert is one of my favourites. I just wish you could get the Bernard snuffs in tins or bulk.


----------



## Nachman

Salty said:


> Ahh, Nachman. I am glad you are here. I just received my first order of schmaltzers. Regensburger Pris, Brasil Doppelt-Fermentiert, and echt Fresko. I wish I would have had these for desert last night. Would have been a perfect ending to a Thanksgiving meal.
> Well, Mother's pecan pie was amazing as usual. Haha. I am really enjoying these. Ich liebe Schokolade Kuchen und getrocknete Früchte in der Nase. Woot. Happy Saturday folks.
> 
> Contentedly yours,
> Salty


Yes, nothing like chocolate cake and fruit in the nose. They also make tropical fruit for the nose, Poschl Sudfrucht, but it is too sweet for my taste.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Right now, Toque Espresso. I like it, although it isn't as "espresso" as I thought it'd be.


----------



## Marlow

Nachman said:


> Yes, nothing like chocolate cake and fruit in the nose. They also make tropical fruit for the nose, Poschl Sudfrucht, but it is too sweet for my taste.


I'm not very keen to try more Poschl schmalzlers, having tried Doppelaroma. I can only imagine how sweet Sudfrucht is.


----------



## Nachman

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Right now, Toque Espresso. I like it, although it isn't as "espresso" as I thought it'd be.


Try SG Black Coffee. It has more of a true coffee scent.


----------



## Nachman

Marlow said:


> I'm not very keen to try more Poschl schmalzlers, having tried Doppelaroma. I can only imagine how sweet Sudfrucht is.


The only Poschl schmalzler I like is Perlesreuter. It is not as good as the best Bernard's, but it is good and so much cheaper because it come in 100g bags.


----------



## Marlow

Nachman said:


> The only Poschl schmalzler I like is Perlesreuter. It is not as good as the best Bernard's, but it is good and so much cheaper because it come in 100g bags.


That is the one big minus with Bernard for me. In the future Sternecker is going to be my go to schmalzler, with some occasional Bernard's on the side. If Bernard's sold in bulk or tins, they would be my first choice.


----------



## Nachman

This morning I am snuffing Sternecker Echt Fresco. Every time I use this snuff it brings a question to mind. Sternecker makes an Echt Fresco and a Fresco. Is the regular fresco not genuine? Is it made up in our imagination. Ah, the mysteries of the universe.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Nachman said:


> Try SG Black Coffee. It has more of a true coffee scent.


Thanks Nick! Added to my list for my next order.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I forgot to grab a tin or bullet of snuff this morning! Egads!

I haven't had a smoke or snuff since yesterday afternoon. I'm not jonesing, but the nicotine light went from glowing to flashing, and I think I hear a buzzer somewhere...

I will be done serving breakfast to the hotel guests in two minutes. Then it's outside for a well deserved bowl of firedance flake in a Hilson Vintage Dublin.


----------



## nikonnut

Abraxas Cafe 11 first thing this morning followed by SWS Mull of Oa. After that I headed to the greenhouse to load some trees for a charitable event so Poschl apricot. Don't want to lose a tin of the good stuff in a planter :lol:


----------



## Marlow

Back to my beloved 6 Photo Medicated no66.


----------



## Marlow

Packard's Club, a very nice menthol blast.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Abraxas Cafe 11


----------



## Nachman

Continuing on my schmalzler binge with Sternecker Echt Fresco and Poschl Perlesreuter as I wait for my Bernard's to arrive. I may open a jar of Staubinger later today.


----------



## Marlow

Bernard's Doppelt Fermentiert, I love this one.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Toque Espresso


----------



## Salty

F&T Bordeaux earlier in the evening. I jumped back on the 6P66 wagon a few minutes ago. Lots of stuff going on in my olfactory at the moment.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Buck's Fizz today while I wait for breakfast to be over at work.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

More Toque Espresso


----------



## Desertlifter

WoS Cherry Menthol. 

Abraxas Dragun would be more appropriate in this weather - single digits are....evil!


----------



## Marlow

GH Whisky, can not really find the whisky in it, but it is good.


----------



## Salty

I have been on a medicated binge today. Hedges for most of the day. I love Hedges. Really nice stuff. However, I have moved on to Dr. Rumney's this evening. DR. R's is really at the top of my list for medicated snuffs.


----------



## mmiller

Some Hedges and Highland Ice today


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Berwick Brown today. I don't like smoking lakelands much, but this Lakeland snuff is great.


----------



## Nachman

Bernard's Doppelt Fermentiert today.


----------



## Desertlifter

Navy Sweet Scotch

Not bad, nothing fancy. That is sometimes just the right thing.


----------



## Marlow

Photo 6 no.66 again.



Desertlifter said:


> Navy Sweet Scotch
> 
> Not bad, nothing fancy. That is sometimes just the right thing.


I have only tried the plain Navy Scotch, and I quite like it.


----------



## Desertlifter

Marlow said:


> Photo 6 no.66 again.
> 
> I have only tried the plain Navy Scotch, and I quite like it.


Picked up another Savinelli, a bag of Stonehaven, and came upon the big containers of dry snuff for sale for $5 per container. At that price, can't really lose. If they had the plain I would have picked it up as well, but alas no. I will probably pick up another.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Started the day off this morning with some McChrystal's OG.


----------



## nikonnut

Hedges and DayQuil. The breakfast of the sickly and infirm aka me. :lol:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Looks like it is a medicated day for me - Hedges.


----------



## Nachman

I am trying a snuff I have never used before, "Bernards Frohliche Weihnachten", apropos for the season. It consists of a dark Brasil flour, as do schmalzlers, but this is not a schmalzler. The grind is medium and, to my nose, the tobacco is not fermented. The grind is medium and it is fairly moist. The flavour is predominantly cinnamon, not baking cinnamon, but red-hot candy cinnamon. There is another scent underlying the cinnamon which reminds me of old fashioned Christmas candy, but I can't quite place it. Highly recommended.


----------



## Marlow

Nachman said:


> I am trying a snuff I have never used before, "Bernards Frohliche Weihnachten", apropos for the season. It consists of a dark Brasil flour, as do schmalzlers, but this is not a schmalzler. The grind is medium and, to my nose, the tobacco is not fermented. The grind is medium and it is fairly moist. The flavour is predominantly cinnamon, not baking cinnamon, but red-hot candy cinnamon. There is another scent underlying the cinnamon which reminds me of old fashioned Christmas candy, but I can't quite place it. Highly recommended.


Sounds interesting, I will have to get some.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

WoS Chocolate mixed with some Toque Espresso


----------



## Nachman

Snuffing mostly Toque Spanish Gem today.


----------



## nikonnut

Got some (more) Cafe 11 in today. So very good but I think I over did it. Feeling a bit swimmy :lol:


----------



## Nachman

Regenberger Pris and Weinachtpris today.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

WoS chocolate. A lot of it.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Bourbon today.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Abraxas Cafe 11


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Seville today.


----------



## Marlow

Nachman said:


> I am trying a snuff I have never used before, "Bernards Frohliche Weihnachten", apropos for the season. It consists of a dark Brasil flour, as do schmalzlers, but this is not a schmalzler. The grind is medium and, to my nose, the tobacco is not fermented. The grind is medium and it is fairly moist. The flavour is predominantly cinnamon, not baking cinnamon, but red-hot candy cinnamon. There is another scent underlying the cinnamon which reminds me of old fashioned Christmas candy, but I can't quite place it. Highly recommended.


Got the Bernards Fröhliche Weihnachten in the mail today, very nice indeed.


----------



## Nachman

Bernard's Regensburger Pris this afternoon. I think I will switch to Sternecker Echt Fresco later.


----------



## Marlow

Bernard's Gekachelter Virginie Dunkel. One of the few Bernard that comes in packages of 50g. The ones I have tried have been great, this and 'Cardinal'.


----------



## Desertlifter

Toque Absinthe with a Postillon chaser.


----------



## Marlow

Paul Gotard Latakia.


----------



## Desertlifter

More Toque Absinthe. Quite like this one, but I think that I will be back on the medicated snuff train soon.


----------



## nikonnut

Been bouncing around today... Cafe 11, Mull of Oa, and now some Creme de Figue No.1.


----------



## Desertlifter

And now Postillon, with a clean palate. Schnikes this is chocolatey goodness.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I had a bit of Toque Bourbon this morning at work. It was the first tobacco of any form for a couple days. I'm on day two of a hangover, and can't blame it on anyone but me.


----------



## nikonnut

SWS Auld Alliance. So very good but I'm almost out


----------



## Marlow

Fighting a incoming cold with Sharrow Mentholated and 6 Photo no66, lots of tea and whisky, Ardbeg Uigeadail for now.


----------



## freestoke

Been going back and forth between the English Rose and the Elmo's Reserve for days. I have finally emptied one of the English Rose canisters!


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> Been going back and forth between the English Rose and the Elmo's Reserve for days. I have finally emptied one of the English Rose canisters!


First, I smoked cigars. Got a bit too "boutique-y," and overly a time-suck, so I discovered the pipe. It's cheaper! Variety! Geek out over pipes! Wait....cheaper?

Maybe if they grind this stuff up and add a bit of flavor I can cram it up my nose....hey - it's cheaper! Where do I buy it?

(cue Elton John's Circle of Life)

It's a Hedges morning. The official snuff of thesis writing, at least today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Im back, and alive!

It wasn't a two-day hangover. (I should have known three shots and three beers couldn't give me a hint of a hangover.) 

It was a four day flu, and the first time I've been sick in years.

I'm back at work today spreading Christmas cheer, and hoping folks respond in kind.

Today is F&T Seville and Macouba, with an occasional snuff of Toque X-mas pudding!


----------



## nikonnut

Hedges first thing this morning followed by some Cafe 11 to engage the brain muscle :lol: Now it's Poschl apricot as I make the required calls to offer best Christmas wishes


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> It was a four day flu, and the first time I've been sick in years.
> 
> I'm back at work today spreading Christmas cheer, and hoping folks respond in kind.
> 
> Today is F&T Seville and Macouba, with an occasional snuff of Toque X-mas pudding!


Bummer, Mark! Hope it's gone completely for the New Year. Tom Buck today and the Elmo's Reserve is all but gone. :drama:


----------



## nikonnut

Mull of Oa. I need some Corsair Triple Smoke whiskey to go with it


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Toque Xmas Pudding


----------



## nikonnut

Been on a Mull of Oa binge while I prep for a transmission service on the car...


----------



## TTecheTTe

Ahhh, Ganga! (I think.) Pretty sure that's what I put in this Limoge box a few months ago; will have to remember to put on labels in the future. :doh: the profile has changed to a dominant sandlewood on the sniff, with a long musk finish.


----------



## Desertlifter

Where are my snuffy brethren? Red Bull today went nicely with the Peruvian exhibit at the Seattle Art Museum.


----------



## nikonnut

Desertlifter said:


> Where are my snuffy brethren? Red Bull today went nicely with the Peruvian exhibit at the Seattle Art Museum.


I'm here :lol: Been Mull of Oa most of the day and a little Lundy Foot just now


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I forgot to bring snuff to work yesterday.

Today I made up for it by bringing three bullets with me: Hedges, Macouba, and Seville.


----------



## Desertlifter

Abraxas St. Casura....and then Mull of Oa....and then Cafe11....thanks to Chris (nikonnut) and my general snuff-hound degenerate-ness.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch today.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

WoS and Toque chocolate (almost out of WoS chocolate, so mixed it with some Toque  ).


----------



## Desertlifter

Mull of Oa today.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

More Toque chocolate while I smoke a Casa Cuba.


----------



## Nachman

Well, I have been making a run at the Pearly Gates for the last week or so, and failed to make the goal one more time. I haven't had any tobacco during that time, so I am breaking back in with a little Regensburger Pris.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Glad you're on the mend Nick!

Right now, I'm enjoying some F&T Old Paris


----------



## Desertlifter

St. Casura this morning to set up Mull of Oa later. Perhaps some Apricot in between.

"perhaps" - I'm hilarious! Apricot in between.


----------



## commonsenseman

Nachman said:


> Well, I have been making a run at the Pearly Gates for the last week or so, and failed to make the goal one more time. I haven't had any tobacco during that time, so I am breaking back in with a little Regensburger Pris.


Glad you opted to not look into the light this time Nick, nothing like a little snuff to make you feel alive!

Swisher Ralphs for me tonight.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Seville for me today.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

F&T Old Paris. Been doing this one a lot lately.


----------



## nikonnut

SWS Moro Moro. Delightful!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Yep, more F&T Old Paris. I don't usually go this many days in a row with the same snuff...


----------



## Desertlifter

Abraxas Cafe 11 thanks to an enabler a couple of posts back...


----------



## Marlow

F&T Seville.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Marlow said:


> F&T Seville.


Same here!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Toque Spanish Gem


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Abraxas Cafe 11 today. Man, I *love* this stuff.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Seville (again).


----------



## commonsenseman

6 Photo No 66.......Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Marlow

commonsenseman said:


> 6 Photo No 66.......Ahhhhhhhh


Same here, probably my favourite snuff.


----------



## commonsenseman

Marlow said:


> Same here, probably my favourite snuff.


:thumb:

I might have to give the title "favorite" to Elmo's Reserve, however, this is definitely in the top 3.


----------



## Marlow

commonsenseman said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I might have to give the title "favorite" to Elmo's Reserve, however, this is definitely in the top 3.


Never tried it, putting it on my to-buy list!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today I have with me Hedges, and F&T Seville, though I have only snuffed Hedges so far today.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Snuffing McChrystal's OG today. Feeling the onset of a (hopefully) minor cold.


----------



## Desertlifter

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Snuffing McChrystal's OG today. Feeling the onset of a (hopefully) minor cold.


As am I. Dealing with a flu/cold outbreak around here, with some of my students even being hospitalized. Nasty stuff.


----------



## Marlow

So, after being inspired to buy Elmo's Reserve by commonsenseman, got a little order in the mail today.


----------



## Desertlifter

Love that Cafe11, Per - good stuff!

For my part, tonight is for SWS Moro Moro, thanks to a very appreciated bomb of the stuff.


MMmmmmm......bergamot.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today it's Prince's Gold.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Elmo's Reserve today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today I'm enjoying Tube Rose.

It is an American Scotch Snuff, with a hint of floral scent.


----------



## Marlow

WoS Vanilla, very nice actually. I have been dissapointed by vanilla snuffs before but this is really good.


----------



## 1985_CarbStang

Dang I wanna try this


----------



## Desertlifter

Abraxas St. Casura - yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

F&T Old Paris


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Abraxas Premium Fin today.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Toque Chocolate kinda day today.


----------



## Desertlifter

El wedo del milagro said:


> Abraxas Premium Fin today.


Oddly enough, me too! Great stuff.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today it's Prince's Gold.


----------



## Er999

Had some Ozona spearmint once earlier today, I need to get back into this...and expand my collection of snuffs...(just 2!!! How pathetic!!! :boohoo:  )


----------



## gahdzila

El wedo del milagro said:


> Today I'm enjoying Tube Rose.
> 
> It is an American Scotch Snuff, with a hint of floral scent.


Thanks for this.

Although I don't snuff a lot of American scotches, I do like them on occasion. And I'm enamored with the idea of using them, if that makes sense. I like old timey American burleys in my pipe for the same reason - because I like the nostalgia of using something that has its origins in old Americana (plus, I really do like the way they smoke).

Anyway - I've been curious about Tube Rose for the above reasons. I have no idea what a "Tube Rose" is or what the origin of the name is, but I suspected this was a floral snuff, and thus haven't tried it yet, as I don't care for florals. You saved me the effort 

As for my nose, its mostly been filled with Hedges, Red Bull, and Toque Cheese and Bacon lately.


----------



## commonsenseman

Finishing up the end of a C.S. Lewis trilogy with _That Hideous Strength_ when I noticed the following:

"MacPhee selected a pinch of snuff with as much care as if those particular grains had differed from all the others in his box and spoke before applying them to his notstrils."

Good stuff.

The Bernard Doppelt-Fermentiert I'm currently snuffing is also good stuff.


----------



## Marlow

commonsenseman said:


> Finishing up the end of a C.S. Lewis trilogy with _That Hideous Strength_ when I noticed the following:
> 
> "MacPhee selected a pinch of snuff with as much care as if those particular grains had differed from all the others in his box and spoke before applying them to his notstrils."
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> The Bernard Doppelt-Fermentiert I'm currently snuffing is also good stuff.


Would you recommend the books? I have only read The Abolition of Man which I liked. Not interested in the Narnia books though.

Some Paul Gotard Chocolate for me.


----------



## Desertlifter

It's a schmalzer-fest!

Lowen Pris has really been hitting the spot of late, tonight being of no exception.


----------



## Marlow

Desertlifter said:


> It's a schmalzer-fest!
> 
> Lowen Pris has really been hitting the spot of late, tonight being of no exception.


I'll join the schmalzler-fest since the gotard box is pissing me off, Pöschl Perlesreuter Schmalzler for me.


----------



## Nachman

Today, shaking out the last few pinches in a tap box of Bernard's Regensburger Pris.


----------



## commonsenseman

Marlow said:


> Would you recommend the books? I have only read The Abolition of Man which I liked. Not interested in the Narnia books though.
> 
> Some Paul Gotard Chocolate for me.


I would highly recommend the trilogy, assuming you're a fan of C.S. Lewis' more serious writings. It's technically sci-fi, but it's nowhere near as childish as the Narnia books.


----------



## Marlow

commonsenseman said:


> I would highly recommend the trilogy, assuming you're a fan of C.S. Lewis' more serious writings. It's technically sci-fi, but it's nowhere near as childish as the Narnia books.


Thanks, I'll check it out. :thumb:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sam Gawith Prince's Gold today.


----------



## Desertlifter

Abraxas St. Casura today.

Now have a hankering for something medicated - to the Hedges stash!


----------



## izkeh

Well, I've placed my first order and am not-so-patiently awaiting my delivery from across the pond. I picked up an assortment based on reading this thread so thank you all for helping me spend a portion of my tax refund.

Haven't had snuff since I was in the service in the 90's. I enjoyed it then and then never went back....not sure why. In any event I have the following coming:
SG Chocolate
Bucks Fizz
Elmos Reserve
Hedges
McChrystals O&G
Toque Apricot
Wilsons Rose of Sharrow
Tom Buck

We'll see how that holds me for a bit.


----------



## Marlow

izkeh said:


> Well, I've placed my first order and am not-so-patiently awaiting my delivery from across the pond. I picked up an assortment based on reading this thread so thank you all for helping me spend a portion of my tax refund.
> 
> Haven't had snuff since I was in the service in the 90's. I enjoyed it then and then never went back....not sure why. In any event I have the following coming:
> SG Chocolate
> Bucks Fizz
> Elmos Reserve
> Hedges
> McChrystals O&G
> Toque Apricot
> Wilsons Rose of Sharrow
> Tom Buck
> 
> We'll see how that holds me for a bit.


Welcome! :smile:


----------



## commonsenseman

Welcome Jason!

That's a great selection you have there!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges today.

Yep.


----------



## izkeh

commonsenseman said:


> Welcome Jason!
> 
> That's a great selection you have there!


Thanks, Jeff.

I'm looking forward to this new "hobby".


----------



## Marlow

6 Photo No. 66 for me, still my favourite snuff.


----------



## commonsenseman

Got a plugged nose today, which I am remedying with constant Hedges.


----------



## Marlow

commonsenseman said:


> Got a plugged nose today, which I am remedying with constant Hedges.


One of the reasons I'm not crazy about Hedges is that for me it has the opposite effect, unlike other medicated snuffs (like no66). And that is without a plugged nose, with a plugged nose it just makes it even worse for me.

That being said, I'm reaching for the Hedges now to see if I get a different result this time, and maybe like the flavour a little more too..


----------



## Marlow

Yeah, my nose does not agree with Hedges. So I'm having some 6 Photo Special instead, very nice.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Feel yet another slight cold coming on, so today... Hedges.


----------



## Desertlifter

Loves me some Hedges, but I love just about every medicated snuff that I've tried.

But tonight is for a Dry Toast, and SWS Lundy Foot is pretty much the pinnacle of that concept for me.


----------



## commonsenseman

Marlow said:


> One of the reasons I'm not crazy about Hedges is that for me it has the opposite effect, unlike other medicated snuffs (like no66). And that is without a plugged nose, with a plugged nose it just makes it even worse for me.
> 
> That being said, I'm reaching for the Hedges now to see if I get a different result this time, and maybe like the flavour a little more too..


I have the same problem, only sometimes though. I think it may be that medicated snuffs really get my nose running, so after the medication wears off, it's still running. The best remedy I've found for this it MORE :wink:

6 Photo 66 is great because it's so much more lightly medicated, reducing the nose-clogging effect.


----------



## Marlow

commonsenseman said:


> I have the same problem, only sometimes though. I think it may be that medicated snuffs really get my nose running, so after the medication wears off, it's still running. The best remedy I've found for this it MORE :wink:
> 
> 6 Photo 66 is great because it's so much more lightly medicated, reducing the nose-clogging effect.


Haha :lol:

Yeah, to me 6 Photo 66 is basically the perfected medicated snuff :smile:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Princes Gold today.


----------



## Nachman

Marlow said:


> Haha :lol:
> 
> Yeah, to me 6 Photo 66 is basically the perfected medicated snuff :smile:


To me, the perfect medicated snuff is GH CM. No one mentions that one in this thread. Today I am using Bernards Aecht Altberischer Schmalzler


----------



## Marlow

Nachman said:


> To me, the perfect medicated snuff is GH CM. No one mentions that one in this thread. Today I am using Bernards Aecht Altberischer Schmalzler


Never tried it, it is going in to my next order.


----------



## Marlow

6 Photo No. 666, also very good. Ordered No.6 today to try it, also ordered GH CM.


----------



## Desertlifter

Must be something in the air. Ordering some Abraxas Dragun and F&T Old Paris as we speak.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Toque Espresso tonight.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Tube Rose today.


----------



## Desertlifter

Red Bull Strong all day while working at the patrol.


----------



## commonsenseman

6 Photo No 66 today, to get me through work.


----------



## cpmcdill

Tambolaka -- mmm, that was nice. Ordered some things from mrsnuff, but will explore some homemade possibilities while waiting.


----------



## commonsenseman

cpmcdill said:


> Tambolaka -- mmm, that was nice. Ordered some things from mrsnuff, but will explore some homemade possibilities while waiting.


I tried some Tambo snuff & thought it was pretty decent too...a little bit on the harsh side though.


----------



## izkeh

I've been shoving Tom Buck up my schnoz most of the day. Good stuff.


----------



## Nachman

Toque Spanish Gem. It clears the sinuses.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sam Gawith Prince's Gold today.


----------



## Desertlifter

commonsenseman said:


> I tried some Tambo snuff & thought it was pretty decent too...a little bit on the harsh side though.


It's Tambolaka. Isn't there a rule somewhere requiring that?


----------



## cpmcdill

Just sampled a few snuffs this afternoon. The last one I tried, which I really like is De Kralingse Latakia AO 1860. 

Also tried:
Sir Walter Scott's Moro Moro
Sir Walter Scott's Mull of Oa
Gawith Hoggarth Kendal Brown
Wilsons of Sharrow Chili Chocolate

All good.
Adds a whole new facet to my TAD.


----------



## Desertlifter

Okay - I don't recall who pushed me down the F&T Old Paris slope, but this stuff is awesome. Thanks!


----------



## cpmcdill

Gawith Hoggarth Kendal Brown - very smooth, good flavor


----------



## commonsenseman

cpmcdill said:


> Gawith Hoggarth Kendal Brown - very smooth, good flavor


Love that stuff. SG Chocolate for me today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Bourbon today.


----------



## Commander Quan

SG Black Coffee


----------



## cpmcdill

Sir Walter Scott's Moro Moro


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Bourbon today (again).


----------



## Desertlifter

F&T Old Paris during the day, finishing the evening with Abraxas Dragun.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch Sweet today.


----------



## cpmcdill

Makla Ifrikia - not my favorite thus far, but it has a nice kick.


----------



## Marlow

6 Photo no. 66, almost done with my 30g tin, luckily I have a 200g tin to open, that is how much I love this snuff. Also, I'm waiting on some more snuffs from mrsnuff, including GH CM which Nachman recommended, I ordered it the same day he said he considered it the perfect medicated snuff, which was back on february 22, but it turned out my order ended up in limbo and it was never sent out. :sad: But at least it is on the way now.


----------



## cpmcdill

De Kralingse Latakia AO 1860 - this is one of the smoothest ones I've tried, and a great aroma.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sir Walter Scott's Mull of Oa


----------



## Marlow

cpmcdill said:


> Sir Walter Scott's Mull of Oa


Same here, got it and tried it for the first time yesterday, I really like it.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Bourbon today.


----------



## Marlow

GH CM on the recommendation of Nachman, great stuff!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch today.


----------



## cpmcdill

De Kralingse Latakia AO 1860 - off all the ones I've tried so far, this one has the most "all day snuff" appeal.


----------



## Nachman

Marlow said:


> GH CM on the recommendation of Nachman, great stuff!


Glad you liked it Per. It doesn't get a lot of press, but I have always found it to be a solid, well balanced snuff.


----------



## Marlow

Nachman said:


> Glad you liked it Per. It doesn't get a lot of press, but I have always found it to be a solid, well balanced snuff.


I like everything about it, lovely fragrance and at least out of the tub it is optimal in terms of grind and moisture to me. The tap box might be different though. It made a quick trip up to my top 5 snuffs. Great all day snuff.

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## cpmcdill

Ordered a Gawith Hoggarth Whisky snuff, which is supposed to be whisky flavor and no menthol, but what came was something labeled Whisky but did not have any whisky flavor. In fact, it was a powerful Camphor and Menthol. I think I might actually have a mis-labeled CM. If this is really CM, then I agree that it is a great medicated snuff. Clears my sinuses out like nothing else. It's so rare that I can breathe this well out of both sides at once.


----------



## Marlow

cpmcdill said:


> Ordered a Gawith Hoggarth Whisky snuff, which is supposed to be whisky flavor and no menthol, but what came was something labeled Whisky but did not have any whisky flavor. In fact, it was a powerful Camphor and Menthol. I think I might actually have a mis-labeled CM. If this is really CM, then I agree that it is a great medicated snuff. Clears my sinuses out like nothing else. It's so rare that I can breathe this well out of both sides at once.


It is not the same. I was surprised by GH Whisky as well, not actually having any whisky flavour. I really like GH Whiskey as well, but it is not the same as CM.


----------



## Commander Quan

Something in my office smells. Unfortunately after a late morning crossfit workout I'm afraid it might be me. Some Toque Lime Toast freshened things up nicely.


----------



## Er999

Just sniffed Ozona spearmint, and had some SG Kendal guarana just before going to class earlier in the day.


----------



## tmoran

F&T Bordeaux. Pretty new to snuff, but I quite enjoy this one. Longing lasting scent of the few I have tried so far.


----------



## Nachman

I have been using Dragun for the last few days. I hated to break open this jar because it is the last one I have and I am trying to use up some of the snuff I have before ordering more.


----------



## Desertlifter

Nachman said:


> I have been using Dragun for the last few days. I hated to break open this jar because it is the last one I have and I am trying to use up some of the snuff I have before ordering more.


I was finally able to pick up a jar of Dragun after having it sold out for like....forever, or so it seemed.

Got it in with a few other goodies (natch) and have found it to be really good. I like the stuff a lot.


----------



## Er999

Had some SG Kendal guarana before going to class earlier in the day.


----------



## Desertlifter

Stayed home sick today, so medicated snuff is required.

In this case, Lowen-Pris.

Man but I love this stuff.


----------



## cpmcdill

de Kralingse Latakia AO 1860 - I adore this stuff. Gonna get the 100g tub next time.


----------



## tmoran

McChrystal's O&G. The only menthol I've tried so far. I like the scent well enough, but it leaves a chemical aftertaste.


----------



## Desertlifter

Abraxas Dragun - chili pepper goodness in my schnoz.


----------



## tmoran

Desertlifter said:


> Abraxas Dragun - chili pepper goodness in my schnoz.


That stuff sounds good. Almost added it to my last order, but it didn't make the cut. It will be on my next one, along with that Latakia AO 1860, which sounds fantastic.

The remaining Bordeaux in my box and Tom Buck for me today.


----------



## Desertlifter

Forgot my tap box today when I went to work. It was....a sad day.

Making up for it with Mull of Oa and a Postillon chaser. The universe is back in balance.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

It's been a while, but I'm back at it. Toque chocolate tonight.


----------



## tmoran

Just finished up the Bordeaux I had left in my box and switching to Tom Buck


----------



## swamper

Any good links for a beginners guide to snuff? Thanks Doug


----------



## tmoran

swamper said:


> Any good links for a beginners guide to snuff? Thanks Doug


I can't post links yet, but there is some info on mrsnuff dot com and also there is a dedicated snuff forum at snuffhouse dot org that has a ton of info. I'm pretty new myself, so just trying out a bunch of stuff. I started out buying american scotches at the local Food Lion and recently placed my first order at mr snuff.


----------



## tmoran

Cold, windy, and raining. Terrible day for smoking, perfect day for snuffing. Tom Buck and O&G.


----------



## Nachman

I have been snuffing mostly Navy Plain today. I don't know how much of this one I have stuffed up my nose over the years, but it has to be several pounds. I used to buy it by the dozen. A nice plain scotch with only a little smoke flavor.


----------



## Desertlifter

Nachman said:


> I have been snuffing mostly Navy Plain today. I don't know how much of this one I have stuffed up my nose over the years, but it has to be several pounds. I used to buy it by the dozen. A nice plain scotch with only a little smoke flavor.


They still sell it at my B&M in the giant canisters, for only $5. Some kind of peach as well. Wish they had Railroad Mills.


----------



## Nachman

Desertlifter said:


> They still sell it at my B&M in the giant canisters, for only $5. Some kind of peach as well. Wish they had Railroad Mills.


RR Mills and Navy Plain are the closest two snuffs can be. They are made by the same company and have exactly the same nicotine content according to a chart I have seen. RR Mills may have a touch more smoke flavor, but even an expert would be hard pressed to tell the difference in a blind test. I used to buy RR Mills plain at times. $5.00 is quite a bargain. They must not have any tax on snuff in Washington.


----------



## tmoran

More Bordeaux today. I need to finish up some of these open tins before crackingsome new ones to try. Not that I mind, the Bordeaux is excellent!


----------



## Desertlifter

Nachman said:


> RR Mills and Navy Plain are the closest two snuffs can be. They are made by the same company and have exactly the same nicotine content according to a chart I have seen. RR Mills may have a touch more smoke flavor, but even an expert would be hard pressed to tell the difference in a blind test. I used to buy RR Mills plain at times. $5.00 is quite a bargain. They must not have any tax on snuff in Washington.


Luckily I have a source that is not in the US - my B&M is on the rez. 

I agree on the Navy/RR Mills. Brought to you by the same folks that make Swisher Sweets. Tonight is for Abraxas' lovely St. Casura though.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Absinthe today.


----------



## Desertlifter

El wedo del milagro said:


> Toque Absinthe today.


Ooh - that is lovely stuff. I get the industrial sized tins.

It's been an Apricot kind of day, but now I'm off to the stash for some Absinthe.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sir Walter Scott's Mull of Oa followed by Gawith Hoggarth's Kendal Brown


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Bourbon today.

I've been letting my friend fill his pocket snuff box from my stash lately because I want to make an order and try new stuff. We have successfully polished off a dozen or so tins and I want to start putting together an order.

I'd like some feedback from yall: what would be yer one favorite snuff?


----------



## Desertlifter

El wedo del milagro said:


> Toque Bourbon today.
> 
> I've been letting my friend fill his pocket snuff box from my stash lately because I want to make an order and try new stuff. We have successfully polished off a dozen or so tins and I want to start putting together an order.
> 
> I'd like some feedback from yall: what would be yer one favorite snuff?


Only one? Sacrilege!

The top snuffs that I find myself reaching for of late:

Abraxas St. Casura - new blend from Abraxas, and really good. SP style snuff with a light floral note
Mull of Oa
F&T Old Paris
Poschl Apricot


----------



## tmoran

More Bordeaux today.



El wedo del milagro said:


> Toque Bourbon today.
> 
> I've been letting my friend fill his pocket snuff box from my stash lately because I want to make an order and try new stuff. We have successfully polished off a dozen or so tins and I want to start putting together an order.
> 
> I'd like some feedback from yall: what would be yer one favorite snuff?


I have only tried about half a dozen, but so far F&T Bordeaux has been my favorite.


----------



## Marlow

El wedo del milagro said:


> Toque Bourbon today.
> 
> I've been letting my friend fill his pocket snuff box from my stash lately because I want to make an order and try new stuff. We have successfully polished off a dozen or so tins and I want to start putting together an order.
> 
> I'd like some feedback from yall: what would be yer one favorite snuff?


6 Photo Medicated no.66.


----------



## tmoran

Today feels like it's going to be a snuff heavy day. Tom Buck to start.


----------



## cpmcdill

Gawith Hoggarth's Kendal Brown


----------



## cpmcdill

De Kralingse Latakia AO 1860


----------



## tmoran

Mostly Tom Buck today, also Bordeaux and a couple pinches of WoS Coffee Cream.


----------



## Desertlifter

After snuffing Old Paris for a few days, switched to Mull of Oa tonight.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm working on polishing off a tin of Toque Bourbon today.


----------



## craig_o

Dohlakia white for the first time, and my first snuff in months!


----------



## cpmcdill

de Kralingse Latakia AO 1860

Just went to browse Mr Snuff and the site was not there. I sure hope it's just a temporary glitch.


----------



## Desertlifter

Postillon

Almost to spring/summer for that glorious bit. Schmalzers (except for Lowen Pris) are so....wintery.


----------



## Irish_Nick

Rotating F&T HDT with WoS Crumbs and Tom Buck


----------



## LandonColby

Haven't had a pinch in months...took a good one of Hedges to cool things down because of the hot weather...WHAM!...its good to be back :lol:


----------



## cakeanddottle

F&T Princes thurs
F&T Santo Domingo fri
and WoS Brunswick today to wrap up the work week


----------



## freestoke

Just checking in with my semi-annual status report: Tom Buck and Elmo's Reserve, pretty much every day for weeks now. I'm afraid I'm going to get fired for lack of imagination. :drama:


----------



## Corvus

I've been snuffing a custom blend for the past few days until my Viking Dark gets here. I put a chunk of menthol crystal in my can of Square and left it in the hot car to sublimate the menthol, into this I have mixed some WoS Crumbs of Comfort. It has a nice menthol and spearmint with a bit of smokiness, perfect for clearing my poor allergy stuffed sinuses.


----------



## cpmcdill

de Kralingse Latakia AO 1860


----------



## LandonColby

cpmcdill said:


> de Kralingse Latakia AO 1860


If I'm not mistaken I think I've heard of that stuff having a pine like scent? I really like Fichtennadel but I wish they still made the version without the menthol; I dont always want a frosty blast in my face :lol:

What do you think of it?


----------



## cpmcdill

LandonColby said:


> If I'm not mistaken I think I've heard of that stuff having a pine like scent? I really like Fichtennadel but I wish they still made the version without the menthol; I dont always want a frosty blast in my face :lol:
> 
> What do you think of it?


The Lat AO 1860 is pretty straight tobaccos with some latakia (no menthol or other flavors). It's my favorite snuff so far, with maybe SG Kendal Brown a close second.

de Kralingse makes another one called Latakia A/P which has some kind of piney essence added to it. I haven't tried it, but I hope to eventually get some:

https://mrsnuff.com/product_info.php?cPath=117_242_131&products_id=316


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Elmo's Reserve today!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sorry, double post...


----------



## cpmcdill

SG Kendal Brown to get me motivated for some yard projects, then spent the afternoon running errands with a pouch of Islay Whisky snus in my cheek, which was quite nice:

Snus. Islay of Whisky, 20g, Portion Snus - Snus Express Online Kaufen


----------



## cakeanddottle

SG Princes Dark today


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Got some of the Toque USA snuffs in. Currently trying out the chocolate. I like it.


----------



## Desertlifter

It's a Mull of Oa kind of night, most likely with a SG Black Coffee nightcap.


----------



## tmoran

Tom Buck this morning, probably some O&G later.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm enjoying a morning off work with a snoot full of Abraxas Premium Fin.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just got a new shipment of snuff in last night.

I am trying my first Schmaltzer this morning. Bernard Brazil Doppelt-Fermentiert.

It's WONDERFUL! I think it's straight tobacco, but it smells of chocolate and raisins. I really like this stuff.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F and T Old Paris today... This stuff is WONDERFUL, but I honestly don't know what I'm smelling.


----------



## Desertlifter

El wedo del milagro said:


> F and T Old Paris today... This stuff is WONDERFUL, but I honestly don't know what I'm smelling.


Me too, oddly enough. on both parts.


----------



## cpmcdill

de Kralingse Latakia AO 1860


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Earlier today, Toque Peach. This is by far my current favorite "fruit" snuff. Just wonderful.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F and T French Carotte today. Definitely a top note of sandalwood, but there are other smells under it that I haven't put my finger on yet. It's good!


----------



## Desertlifter

It's been a bit of a cornucopia of snuff today:

F&T Old Paris
Poschl Apricot
F&T Dr. J. R. Justice (new to me, and great)
Poschl FC Bayern - I'm a football fan, so I had throw this one in the last order.


----------



## cpmcdill

de Kralingse Latakia AO 1860, again. Seems to be my "go to" snuff these days.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

The motorcycle rally in the town I work in is happening now.

Thousands and thousands of drunk bikers is pretty fun, but also a bunch of work. I pulled out all the stops and have brought three types of snuff (Bernard's Brazil Doppelt-Fermentiert, F&T Macouba, and F&T Patchouli), twentyfive or thirty super-cheap cigars (so I can hand 'em out to anyone that wants one), my e-pen (loaded with black coffee), and a couple pipes with HV and ODF.

I plan to maintain a respectable nicotine level all day.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

SG Firedance all day long today.

I REALLY like this snuff.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today it's Mull of Oa.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Taxi Green all weekend
not as good as NTSU Green btw


----------



## tmoran

New one to me this morning, Berrnard Fichtennadel. This stuff is excellent, and the tap box it comes is a treat compared to the WoS tins I am used to. They are fine once you clear out some room, but I always make a bit of a mess when I crack one for the first time.


----------



## Nachman

tmoran said:


> New one to me this morning, Berrnard Fichtennadel. This stuff is excellent, and the tap box it comes is a treat compared to the WoS tins I am used to. They are fine once you clear out some room, but I always make a bit of a mess when I crack one for the first time.


Those tap boxes are good for schmalzlers because the are oil based. You don't want to try English (water based) snuff in those tap boxes. They go stale quickly.


----------



## tmoran

Ahh, that makes sense. Thanks for the info!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sir Walter Scott, Mull of Oa today.


----------



## Desertlifter

El wedo del milagro said:


> Sir Walter Scott, Mull of Oa today.


Ditto here, oddly enough...

After a day of Poschl FC Bayern and now a touch of Tom Buck....


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Macouba today. Mmm... floral madness!


----------



## cpmcdill

Sir Walter Scott Mull of Oa, while gardening. Great weather today, and a nice day for planting and landscaping.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

F&T Old Paris tonight


----------



## Derrick_Y

Tried snuff for the first time thanks to a very generous soul who shipped me 4 tins of Toque. I tried the Berwick Brown and am afraid this might become extremely habit forming


----------



## cpmcdill

de Kralingse Latakia AO 1860


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Derrick_Y said:


> Tried snuff for the first time thanks to a very generous soul who shipped me 4 tins of Toque. I tried the Berwick Brown and am afraid this might become extremely habit forming


Welcome to the sickness! Yes, it *IS* very habit forming! but I'm not complaining! 

What Toque varieties are you trying?


----------



## Derrick_Y

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Welcome to the sickness! Yes, it *IS* very habit forming! but I'm not complaining!
> 
> What Toque varieties are you trying?


Last night I had Berwick Brown and the Rose before bed.
Today I will try Spanish Gem and Chocolate.

The rose was different just did not last as long as I would have liked.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Toque Peach tonight.


----------



## Desertlifter

Dr. JR Justice tonight. Love this stuff.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

It's a Schmaltzer kind of day.

Bernard Brazil Doppelt-Fermentiert.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

LOTS of Seville today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Now some Mull of Oa.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

No pipe tobacco this morning (still in California).

Started off this morning with Hedges too open the pipes. Then to some Macouba, and it's floral madness. Sandalwood is on deck for later.


----------



## Desertlifter

El wedo del milagro said:


> No pipe tobacco this morning (still in California).
> 
> Started off this morning with Hedges too open the pipes. Then to some Macouba, and it's floral madness. Sandalwood is on deck for later.


Which sandalwood? I like the stuff, but I'm still searching for "that" blend.

Oddly enough, Hedges for me this morning as well. Or not oddly, as it were.


----------



## cpmcdill

Railroad Mills Sweet Scotch Snuff. Amazed to find a tobacconist on Cape Cod who stocks snuffs.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Desertlifter said:


> Which sandalwood? I like the stuff, but I'm still searching for "that" blend.


F&T.

Mull of Oa now.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Toque Peach. I've been doing this one a lot lately.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I had a pinch of Firedance this morning. It was PERFECT, so perfect I filled my pocket tin with it this morning and will be enjoying it all day while I'm out and about.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Dry, smoky, American Scotch snuff today: AS Dental.


----------



## bigLuke5595

Not to derail the thread but I just "discovered" snuff for myself for the first time and I'm wondering what brands/blends are the best for a rookie. A friend offered me a lick of Toque Toast and I totally loved it, just looking to know more


----------



## El wedo del milagro

bigLuke5595 said:


> Not to derail the thread but I just "discovered" snuff for myself for the first time and I'm wondering what brands/blends are the best for a rookie. A friend offered me a lick of Toque Toast and I totally loved it, just looking to know more


Google "Mr. Snuff". It's a great site with more snuff than you can imagine.

I just discovered schmaltzers. Check out the German snuffs to see them.

Today it's Toque Absinthe.


----------



## cpmcdill

Just tried F&T Old Paris for the first time. Holy cow that's fantastic. :whoo:

Got in a big order today and tried some right away. Here's the damage:

Silver Dollar Coffee
SWS Mull of Oa
SWS Lundy Foot
De Kralingse A/P (pine scented!)
FUBAR Grunt
FUBAR Toasted (may need some airing out)
FUBAR Fugazi Black Joe
F&T Bureau
F&T Old Paris
6 Photos Kailash (smells wonderful)
Shikhar Gutka
Ganesh 701 Khaini
Wilsons Coffee Cream
Wilsons Chocolate

That'll keep me busy for a few years


----------



## bigLuke5595

Lol I just ordered a Toque Random Sampler for fun and my buddy gave me a tin of Toque Quit. Wow, that's strong


----------



## cakeanddottle

Viking Brown at work today


----------



## cpmcdill

6 Photo Kailash


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today is a Hedges day!


----------



## cpmcdill

De Kralingse A/P - latakia and pine - at first the pine overwhelms the latakia, so there's no visions of campfires or walks in the forest. The initial impression given is of an old hospital ward where someone has been mopping the tiles with Pine-Sol. But with repeated use, as it grows on you, the pine reveals more depth and subtlety, and the under-note of the latakia and other tobaccos emerges. It is a strange but enjoyable snuff. Very easy on the sinuses, doesn't burn or tickle.


----------



## Desertlifter

cpmcdill said:


> De Kralingse A/P - latakia and pine - at first the pine overwhelms the latakia, so there's no visions of campfires or walks in the forest. The initial impression given is of an old hospital ward where someone has been mopping the tiles with Pine-Sol. But with repeated use, as it grows on you, the pine reveals more depth and subtlety, and the under-note of the latakia and other tobaccos emerges. It is a strange but enjoyable snuff. Very easy on the sinuses, doesn't burn or tickle.


That actually sounds rather awesome.

Much more mundane myself - Mull of Oa this evening.


----------



## bigLuke5595

Just had some Fubar Medical. Hits like a train


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Firedance today.


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Bureau -  whoo! Like having a rose garden up your nose. But without the thorns.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sir Walter Scott Lundy Foot. had to try this since it's based on the original toasted snuff recipe. Good basic tobacco well prepared. It's a keeper.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Seville today.


----------



## cpmcdill

6 Photo Kailash


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today it's Abraxas Premium Fin.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

F&T Old Paris last night. I hadn't had any in a while, and it was like reuniting with an old friend.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Taxi Green today, a poor substitute for NTSU Green when that's what you really want


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Old Paris


----------



## cpmcdill

FUBAR Grunt


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Toque Peach


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Old Paris - quickly becoming one of my top favorites


----------



## cpmcdill

SWS Lundy Foot. 

Just discovered that my Mull of Oa has gone moldy. Happened to my Mora Mora a couple weeks ago, but has not happened to any of the non-SWS snuffs, yet. So I'm wondering if I should be refrigerating this stuff?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Patchouli today.


----------



## cpmcdill

FUBAR Toasted


----------



## bigLuke5595

My package from MrSnuff has not arrived yet, which I expected seeing as how its only been about 5 days, anybody got any input on how long it might take??

Just finished my last tin of snuff. Toque Peanut Butter. Eagerly awaiting my package now! xD


----------



## Nachman

bigLuke5595 said:


> My package from MrSnuff has not arrived yet, which I expected seeing as how its only been about 5 days, anybody got any input on how long it might take??
> 
> Just finished my last tin of snuff. Toque Peanut Butter. Eagerly awaiting my package now! xD


It usually takes ten days to get to me. The biggest variable is US Customs. Around Christmas they are especially slow, and after a terrorist incident, they can bog down altogether. I think they have figured out snuff, but after they made dry snuff sales impossible in the US with PACT, they were bamboozled by it. They even went so far in one case as to pour all the snuff out of the cans to check for contraband, and then scoop the mixed snuff willy nilly back into the cans and send it on its way.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

bigLuke5595 said:


> My package from MrSnuff has not arrived yet, which I expected seeing as how its only been about 5 days, anybody got any input on how long it might take?


They ship from Ireland, so it takes a bit. I'm in New Mexico and get my shipments in a week to a week-and-a-half.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today it's more Firedance.


----------



## bigLuke5595

Thanks for the info fellas!


----------



## cpmcdill

De Kralingse Latakia AO 1860


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

McChrystal's O&G tonight


----------



## cpmcdill

Tried some Silver Dollar Coffee snuff and it was terrible. Had to follow with 6 Photo Kailash and De Kralingse Latakia AO 1860 to purge that flavor from my sinuses.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

It's a schmaltzer kinda day!

Bernard Brazil doppelt-fermentiert, and BOY, it's good. Smells like high-quality chocolate covered raisins.


----------



## bigLuke5595

Toque Lime/ Toque St. Clements


----------



## cpmcdill

de Kralingse Latakia AO 1860


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Macouba.

All the flowers are having a party in my nose.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sir Walter Scott Lundy Foot


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Bureau


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Mull of Oa today.


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Old Paris


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm off work and at home now. I'm enjoying a Santa Fe nut brown ale and decided to try pairing F&T Seville. The dry bitter orange goes well with the sweet rich brown ale.


----------



## Bubb

Oh yeah new here so I am tring some Fribourg & Treyer Patchouli feel the burn.


----------



## cpmcdill

de Kralingse Latakia AO 1860


----------



## cakeanddottle

WoS Best Dark and GH Kendal Brown all week, Taxi Green the last couple days

Taxi is a poor substitute for NTSU if you're an NTSU man


----------



## cpmcdill

FUBAR Grunt and FUBAR Toasted


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T French Carotte. 

This stuff is good! Sandalwood, musk, barnyard, and other scents I haven't sorted out yet.


----------



## bigLuke5595

Toque Berwick Brown. Dang! Honey, frankincense, floral, and peat


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Toque Chocolate


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm breaking out the good stuff for a day off.

Abraxas Premium Fin. Chocolate, cherries, and cognac. This stuff is really good.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm breaking out the good stuff for a day off.

Abraxas Premium Fin. Chocolate, cherries, and cognac. This stuff is really good.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

El wedo del milagro said:


> I'm breaking out the good stuff for a day off.
> 
> Abraxas Premium Fin. Chocolate, cherries, and cognac. This stuff is really good.


Yes sir. Abraxas is oh so good!


----------



## cpmcdill

FUBAR Grunt (surprisingly similar to Gawith Kendal Brown)


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Old Paris, plus chewing some Shikhar Gutka, which is a very effective pick-me-up after a long afternoon of strenuous yard work.


----------



## Desertlifter

cpmcdill said:


> F&T Old Paris, plus chewing some Shikhar Gutka, which is a very effective pick-me-up after a long afternoon of strenuous yard work.


Love that stuff - easily a favorite blend.

But for me, after a day of snuffing Poschl FC Bayern I am relaxing with some Kendall Chocolate.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Old Paris today.


----------



## cpmcdill

6 Photos Kailash, plus a little pris of Makla Ifrikia in my cheek


----------



## Bubb

Got a sampler to see what I may like so it's Wilson's Lemon Grove today.


----------



## gtechva

Bubb said:


> Got a sampler to see what I may like so it's Wilson's Lemon Grove today.


Did you get the sampler online? If so, where, if you don't mind?


----------



## Bubb

gtechva said:


> Did you get the sampler online? If so, where, if you don't mind?


No problem lets see if the link will work https://mrsnuff.com/index.php


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Old Paris


----------



## cpmcdill

Railroad Mills Scotch Snuff


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Mull of Oa today.


----------



## cpmcdill

FUBAR Fugazi Black Joe


----------



## cakeanddottle

GH Kendal Brown and WoS Best Dark all week


----------



## Desertlifter

Today I moved away from the medicated train....kind of. Had to sprinkle in a bit of Hedges, of course. Other than that, it was Mull of Oa, SG Black Coffee, and F&T Dr. JR Justice


----------



## cpmcdill

De Kralingse latakia A/P


----------



## cpmcdill

6 Photos Kailash


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Seville today.


----------



## cpmcdill

SG Kendall Brown


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Absinthe today.


----------



## cpmcdill

Railroad Mills Scotch Snuff


----------



## cakeanddottle

killed my Taxi Green stash today, need to order some NTSU
English snuff doesn't do it when you want SA


----------



## Er999

SG Kendal guarana this morning...might take another sniff sometime in the near future...today..


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Macouba today.


----------



## jaysalti

I need to re-up my stash. No hedges or MOG. Been on a tom buck and whiskey&honey kick recently with a little CoC thrown in. I like the tom buck / crumbs o combo.


----------



## cpmcdill

FUBAR Grunt


----------



## cpmcdill

6 Photos Kailash


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T French Carotte today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Dholakia Ganga today. 

Roses, sandalwood, and musk, I think...


----------



## cpmcdill

SG Kendal Brown


----------



## cakeanddottle

Viking Dark


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I needed something STRONG this morning, so I grabbed my AS Dental Scotch.

Good stuff! STRONG and smoky.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Bernard Gekachelter Virginie


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Bureau


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Abraxas Cafe 11 - I haven't revisited this one in a while, but I have a feeling I'll be using this daily again for quite a while.


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Old Paris


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Macouba today.


----------



## tmoran

Haven't been snuffing much, but just finished off a couple of tins over the weekend, so I cracked open a new one. G&H Kendall Brown. Looks like coffee, tastes like pretty straight-forward tobacco. Good stuff.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Alternating between GH Kendal Brown and WoS Best Dark all week


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

More Abraxas Cafe 11.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Bernard Schmalzlerfrazl Brazil Doppelt_Fermentifrt today


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Hedges Today. Yee-Haww!!!


----------



## cpmcdill

FUBAR Grunt


----------



## cpmcdill

de Kralingse Latakia AO 1860


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Bureau


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Abraxas Premium Fin today.


----------



## cakeanddottle

sadly out of NTSU and Taxi, time for an order
GH Kendal Brown and Viking Dark all week at work


----------



## cpmcdill

FUBAR Toasted followed by F&T Old Paris. Next I'll have a whiff of 6 Photos Kailash.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

A wee smidgeon of Hedges to get me started today, and mostly F&T Old Paris since.


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Old Paris


----------



## El wedo del milagro

cpmcdill said:


> F&T Old Paris


Same here!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today it's mostly been F&T Seville, but I had a BIG toot of Abraxas Premium Fin before cooking breakfast.


----------



## cpmcdill

de Kralingse Latakia ao 1860


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Old Paris


----------



## cpmcdill

Sir Walter Scott's Lundy Foot


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Mull of Oa today.


----------



## jaysalti

Crumbs o Comfort


----------



## cpmcdill

de Kralingse Latakia A/P and SWS Mull of Oa


----------



## cpmcdill

6 Photos Kailash


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Macouba today. Floral madness.


----------



## Kegen

F&T high dry and silver dollar natural these two have been my favorites so far of the few I've ordered.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

It's Schmaltzer Sunday!

Bernard's Brazil Doppelt-Fermentiert. This stuff is wonderful. Chocolate covered raisins.


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Bureau

_O Rose thou art sick. 
The invisible worm, 
That flies in the night 
In the howling storm:

Has found out thy bed
Of crimson joy:
And his dark secret love
Does thy life destroy._
-William Blake


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Abraxas Cafe 11


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T French Carotte.


----------



## Kegen

Nothing and I'm tired of it. I've been sick with some sinus issues the past few days so I haven't been able to inhale through my nose enough to use snuff if I wanted to.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sam Gawith Firedance today.


----------



## cpmcdill

Railroad Mills Sweet Scotch Snuff. 

Was down visiting a town in the Panhandle of WV, and the local Food Lion supermarket had a huge tobacco counter. At least a hundred different kinds of wet snuff (aka "dip"), dozens of chews, including plug forms, many cigars, and lo and behold an entire shelf of classic American dry nasal snuffs. Just not used to seeing that kind of abundance up where I live in New England, where the anti-tobacco trend has made huge advances. Time to pull up stakes and head South.


----------



## KungFumeta

A little Gawith Apricot as pick me up to be able to take the edge off having to sit on a desk doing ctrl+c, ctrl+v for the next two hours. Sometimes I just LOVE my job.

On the other hand I've only JUST discovered snuff. I'd known about it for a long while but I'd never actually found it anywhere here in Spain. I just did and its AWESOME, even though its just Gawith Apricot. I've got a wider selection coming in the mail soon..


----------



## cpmcdill

SWS Mull of Oa


----------



## cakeanddottle

SG Princes Dark this am, Viking Dark all day


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Firedance today.


----------



## danmdevries

Thanks to this guy above me ^^^^ I had the opportunity to try dry snuff today for the first time. Been curious about it for a while, but since you can't ship it in the US, I've not found anywhere to order it without going international. Checked a couple local shops but noobody had it, both told me it "was banned in 2010" 

So with thanks, FT Seville. I enjoyed it.


----------



## gtechva

danmdevries said:


> Thanks to this guy above me ^^^^ I had the opportunity to try dry snuff today for the first time. Been curious about it for a while, but since you can't ship it in the US, I've not found anywhere to order it without going international. Checked a couple local shops but noobody had it, both told me it "was banned in 2010"
> 
> So with thanks, FT Seville. I enjoyed it.


Very cool. I tried to reward a bump but it says I have to spread the love. Some really great people around here.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Macouba today.

A dozen varieties of garden flowers are having a party in my nose!


----------



## cpmcdill

de Kralingse Latakia ao 1860, followed shortly thereafter by F&T Old Paris. These two play nicely together.


----------



## jfserama

I sent my Crumbs of Comfort through the wash the other day. I cried a little. Life has lost it's purpose. :doh:


----------



## KungFumeta

After placing an order with snuff.co.uk in which all of the snuff that came in tapboxes (around 6 of them) was rancid and flavorless, i'm sticking to the tins, which also seem to be old but at least not too far gone...

Toque Champagne this morning!


----------



## Kegen

I mixed some Toque vanilla and Sam Gawith black coffee together, this stuff is nice.


----------



## KungFumeta

Gawith Apricot today.

Gosh how i LOVE this stuff, even though i hate apricots. I can't explain it.


----------



## Kegen

KungFumeta said:


> Gawith Apricot today.
> 
> Gosh how i LOVE this stuff, even though i hate apricots. I can't explain it.


I haven't really wanted to try apricot for the same reason. Maybe I'll grab some.


----------



## Kegen

Today it's high dry toast. Still being sort of a noob at this when you get a good hit of HDT it's awesome but when you sniff just a little too hard it gets bad quick and stuffs my nose up something terrible.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Kegen said:


> I mixed some Toque vanilla and Sam Gawith black coffee together, this stuff is nice.


I've been experimenting with mixes as well - yesterday it was Toque Peppermint mixed with Toque Chocolate. It was wonderful. Almost like having a peppermint patty crammed up my nose.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Firedance today.


----------



## cpmcdill

6 Photos Kailash


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Elmo's Reserve today.


----------



## KungFumeta

Gawith&Hoggarth SP Snuff.

I'd only taken a small tap of this when i recieved it a couple of weeks ago and paid it no further attention. i'm really, REALLY enjoying it today, very complex flavor/smell profile, it smells like the pre-light aroma of some top-shelf cubans with some bergamot thrown in!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Yesterday it was AS Dental Scotch all day.

Today, so far, it's been Firedance.


----------



## jfserama

A fresh tin of WoS Irish Coffee tonight.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today is F&T French Carotte.


----------



## cpmcdill

de Kralingse Latakia ao 1860


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Old Paris


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today it's Abraxas Premium Fin.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Abraxas Cafe 11. It's official - I'm addicted to Cafe 11 again. I used to think of it as a "treat" snuff (if that makes sense). But it has been the only snuff I have used for a few days now. Love the stuff.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sir Walter Scott Mull of Oa


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

More Abraxas Cafe 11


----------



## El wedo del milagro

cpmcdill said:


> Sir Walter Scott Mull of Oa


Same here! It's good stuff.


----------



## cakeanddottle

F&T Princes


----------



## LandonColby

Hedges as usual.


----------



## Kegen

Toque SP extra + some menthol snuff I had around. I really didn't expect to get into snuff so much. I need to quit overdoing it though I've woken up with some killer sinus troubles.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Old Paris and Hedges today.


----------



## cpmcdill

FUBAR Shot of Rum


----------



## haemony

FUBAR Shot of Rum


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Old Paris


----------



## cakeanddottle

Viking Dark


----------



## El wedo del milagro

This morning I had a BIG blast of AS Dental Scotch to get going, since then it's been Firedance.


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Old Paris and FUBAR Shot of Rum today


----------



## Norman

Today, WoS Bubblegum


----------



## El wedo del milagro

HEDGES!
O-H Y-E-A-H!!!


----------



## cakeanddottle

WoS Best Dark


----------



## cakeanddottle

Pöschl Brasil after dinner


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Berwick Brown today.


----------



## cpmcdill

FUBAR Shot of Rum


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I had a bit of Mull of Oa to get started this morning, and it's been Bernard Brasil Doppelt-Fermentiert since.


----------



## Commander Quan

F&T Bordeaux


----------



## LandonColby

A little Hedges to wake me up for dinner :biggrin:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Absinthe.


----------



## Commander Quan

^ How is that? 

F&T High Dry Toast


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Commander Quan said:


> ^ How is that?


It's good, but ya have to like licorice.

Today it's Abraxas Premium Fin.


----------



## Commander Quan

Tom Buck, SG Bucks Fizz, and Irish D lite


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T French Carrotte.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Mull of Oa today.


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Old Paris


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch today.


----------



## cpmcdill

6 Photo Kailash


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Hedges earlier today. Not sure what's on deck for tonight yet.


----------



## Commander Quan

F&T Bordeaux, anf Toque Lime Toast.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I killed off my tin of Toque Absinthe this morning.

Now it's F&T Old Paris.


----------



## cpmcdill

SWR Lundy Foot


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Macouba today.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Elmo's Reserve today


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Mull of Oa.


----------



## Commander Quan

Gawith Hoggarth SP


----------



## cakeanddottle

WoS Best Dark


----------



## cpmcdill

Hm, looks like mrsnuff.com is having a spot of trouble. Hope this doesn't shut them down:

www.mrsnuff.com 9/5/14


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Toque Berwick Brown.

I wasn't sure about this snuff at first, but it sure has grown on me and I like the "Lakeland" scent.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

cpmcdill said:


> Hm, looks like mrsnuff.com is having a spot of trouble. Hope this doesn't shut them down:
> 
> www.mrsnuff.com 9/5/14


Grrr... That is unfortunate.


----------



## Er999

Poschl's gletscher prise.....holy  that was an amazing blast of mentholy goodness and an awesome reminder of just why I love this so much. It was also the snuff that was my first ever snuff a few years back... (Sigh) :hippie:


----------



## cpmcdill

FUBAR Toasted and F&T Bureau


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm enjoying a day off with something special: Abraxas Premium Fin.


----------



## The Nothing

Just recently started tinkering with snuff, and enjoying it...

Silver Dollar Apricot this morning


----------



## cpmcdill

Just got in a big order from Mr. Snuff. My wife's also a snuff aficionado so this combines both of our wish lists:

Samuel Gawith Kendal Brown Original
Samuel Gawith Kendal Brown Special
FUBAR Shot of Rum
F&T Princes Special
F&T Santo Domingo
F&T Dr J.R. Justice
F&T French Carotte
6 Photo Natural
Wilson's Whisky
Wilson's Chili Chocolate
Wilson's Queen Extra Strong
Wilson's Kendal Brown
Wilson's Coffee Cream
Wilson's Chocolate
Wilson's Clove
Poschl Bayern Prise Brasil
Poschl Lowenprise
SWS Auld Alliance
SWS Lundy Foot
SWS Mull of Oa
SWS Havana Toast

I've already dived into most of them. Some amazing snuffs. My favorites are the Fribourg & Treyer and Sir Walter Scott flavors. My wife loves the FUBAR and Wilson's.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sir Walter Scott _Auld Alliance_ and F&T _French Carotte_ today


----------



## The Nothing

Dental Sweet


----------



## haemony

F&T Princes Special


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Lots of Toque peach right now.


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Santo Domingo


----------



## The Nothing

Gawith Hoggarth SP


----------



## Er999

F&T old Paris courtesy of el wedo del milagro, this was like an hour or two ago.


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T French Carotte


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T French Carotte and de Kralingse Latakia ao 1860 all day. Just made another big order for most of the other de Kralingse snuffs. 

Credit card companies are starting to balk at processing US orders for tobacco from EU countries. Anybody else having difficulties?


----------



## KungFumeta

Kendal SP for me today.


----------



## cpmcdill

Wilson's Queen Extra Strong


----------



## cpmcdill

Tambolaka snuff


----------



## cpmcdill

FUBAR Bohica


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Buck's Fizz today.


----------



## cpmcdill

Alternating between de Kralingse Pmopadour, Dholakia Rose Chocolate and Gawith Hoggarth Tia Maria


----------



## Commander Quan

Toque Christmas pudding and Toque Espresso


----------



## Plantpartaker

Can someone explain to me why they snuff and the effects snuffing has on them?


----------



## LandonColby

Plantpartaker said:


> Can someone explain to me why they snuff and the effects snuffing has on them?


Snuffing is just another way to use/enjoy tobacco. I only use snuff occasionally and it's usually this time of year when the weather is cooler. As far as effects go, depending on the snuff and the amount you take, you can achieve a decent nicotine kick or head change, if that's what you want to call it. Snuff is nice if you enjoy smells and sensations, or if you want something to curve your appetite for a pipe.

I usually take a pinch of Hedges (my favorite snuff) when the house is full for the holidays and I don't want to stray away from the party to smoke a pipe.


----------



## Plantpartaker

Do snuff users experience withdrawals? I do not experience withdrawals with pipe or cigar smoking. Is snuff any different?


----------



## LandonColby

Plantpartaker said:


> Do snuff users experience withdrawals? I do not experience withdrawals with pipe or cigar smoking. Is snuff any different?


All that depends on how much nicotine you consume. And depends on what you mean by "withdrawals". I have never had withdrawals from nicotine but I have had strong cravings for it back when I used to dip a lot. I don't see why you would have any negative effects from snuff since you already know your nicotine limits. I have taken too much, but never had withdrawals.


----------



## Plantpartaker

What I meant was a craving. There is debate that tobacco alone is not what causes the cravings but the additives in the cigarettes. I haven't smoked cigarettes for five years and I do not experience the severe cravings when I use tobacco in the form of piping or smoking a cigar. Sorry for the confusion. Can you recommend an online store for snuff?


----------



## LandonColby

Plantpartaker said:


> What I meant was a craving. There is debate that tobacco alone is not what causes the cravings but the additives in the cigarettes. I haven't smoked cigarettes for five years and I do not experience the severe cravings when I use tobacco in the form of piping or smoking a cigar. Sorry for the confusion. Can you recommend an online store for snuff?


I have never been a cigarette smoker so I don't know how the cravings compare. but in short, no, I haven't seen any difference in my cravings to smoke or have nicotine in any way since I started using snuff.

I buy all my snuff from here.


----------



## tmoran

Plantpartaker said:


> What I meant was a craving. There is debate that tobacco alone is not what causes the cravings but the additives in the cigarettes. I haven't smoked cigarettes for five years and I do not experience the severe cravings when I use tobacco in the form of piping or smoking a cigar. Sorry for the confusion. Can you recommend an online store for snuff?


Addiction and cravings are a very individual thing, but there is no doubt that the more closely associated (from a time perspective) an act is to the chemical reaction, the more likely addiction is. This is likely a large part of the reason cigarettes are more addictive than pipes or cigars, the same way IV drug use is more addictive than other forms of ingestion. Since you inhale cigarette smoke, nicotine is absorbed more efficiently into the blood through the lungs, and the chemical response is triggered much faster. Your body associates the feeling it gets to the act of smoking much more so with cigarettes than pipes or cigars. Nicotine in snuff is absorbed very quickly, so just be careful. When I first started snuffing I probably went a little overboard and I did start to feel cravings. Now I do it once or twice a day during the week. Hardly ever at all on weekends.


----------



## Plantpartaker

what would be a good first snuff recommendation? I do not use tobacco every day and am looking for a low to medium nicotine content.


----------



## LandonColby

Plantpartaker said:


> what would be a good first snuff recommendation? I do not use tobacco every day and am looking for a low to medium nicotine content.


If you like the cooling sensation I'd get hedges. It's the best in my opinion. That or a shmaltzer from Bernards. I suggest reading a little about them first and snuff as a whole.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Dholakia Ganga today.

Musk and roses.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LandonColby said:


> If you like the cooling sensation I'd get hedges. It's the best in my opinion. That or a shmaltzer from Bernards. I suggest reading a little about them first and snuff as a whole.


+1 for Hedges - it is by *far* my favorite menthol snuff.

For non-mentholated sniffs, I really like the F&T line - wonderful scents, and not very strong nicotine wise.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today it's AS Dental Scotch Sweet.

Rich, STRONG, and very smoky.


----------



## cpmcdill

A homemade snuff my wife created, with tambolaka, latakia and organic cigar tobacco. Very nice!


----------



## gtechva

cpmcdill said:


> A homemade snuff my wife created, with tambolaka, latakia and organic cigar tobacco. Very nice!


Wow. What's the process for making your own?


----------



## cpmcdill

gtechva said:


> Wow. What's the process for making your own?


Pretty simple since it's unsauced. Just select some appealing tobaccos, break it up into flakes, then mill it in an electric coffee grinder until fine. Ours is not as fine as a dry scotch snuff, but in texture and color very close to de Kralingse's Pompadour. Scent-wise, the distinct characters of all three component tobaccos come through in a balanced way.

We'll experiment with some flavor sauces some time soon, and possibly even schmaltzing, as I've noticed that schmaltzlers these days use a mineral oil base instead of the traditional lard or tallow, though I'd like to try it with these latter ingredients.


----------



## Commander Quan

Toque Christmas Pudding this morning, and F&T High Dry Toast this evening. I am really enjoying the HDT more and more.


----------



## cpmcdill

Commander Quan said:


> Toque Christmas Pudding this morning, and F&T High Dry Toast this evening. I am really enjoying the HDT more and more.


Just tried Toque Christmas Pudding for the first time today. Wow, what an awesome flavor. Also been snuffing Toque Coltsfoot all afternoon.


----------



## cpmcdill

Toque Violet and Toque Pomegranate - both incredible. Toque Cheese & Bacon - surprisingly palatable. Not the nose trauma you'd expect.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I started the day with a bit of Toque Absinthe. Now at work I'm enjoying Buck's Fizz.


----------



## cpmcdill

Wilson's of Sharrow Queens Extra Strong and Toque Quit all day.

Started out with a blast of FUBAR Bohica:


----------



## cpmcdill

Toque Violet and The Lab 13 Swedish Snus.

Any other users of Swedish snus here? I wonder if it would be worth starting a "Snus - What's in your cheek?" thread.


----------



## LandonColby

Hedges as usual for me... I either need to place an order or sort out a trade for some samples, I'm getting a little bored of only having a couple snuffs on hand.



cpmcdill said:


> Toque Violet and The Lab 13 Swedish Snus.
> 
> Any other users of Swedish snus here? I wonder if it would be worth starting a "Snus - What's in your cheek?" thread.


I would have been a frequent of a thread like that a couple years ago, but I fell away from snus. I just don't crave it the way I used to...maybe I should add some to my next order :ask:


----------



## thechasm442

I just started today. My first snuff was Ozona President, which was amazing. I'm trying Toque Coke right now and it's pretty nice. I feel another slippery slope coming on.


----------



## thechasm442

I just tried McChrystals Hops and I really like it a lot. Paired with a Sierra Nevada Celebration ale it's awesome.


----------



## The Nothing

Kendal SP


----------



## izkeh

Cafe 11


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T Patchouli.


----------



## cpmcdill

Wilson's of Sharrow Royal George and Clove, Toque St. Clements and Sir Walter Scott Havana Toast.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Mull of Oa.


----------



## cpmcdill

So far today: Fubar Bohica, F&T French Carotte and Santo Domingo, Toque Bourbon and Violet, de Kralingse Chococreme, Dholakia Herbal.


----------



## cpmcdill

Since my last update: Bernard Brasil Doppelt-Fermentiert, de Kralinge Hermbstedt's Brasil, and FUBAR Mango (all quite excellent).


----------



## cpmcdill

de Kralingse Macuba, St. Omer No. 1, and Mississippi


----------



## cpmcdill

Poschl's Lowen-Prise and Bayern-Prise seem nearly identical to me on first impression, because all I'm conscious of is the blast of menthol, though I suspect a hint of anise or licorice in the Lowen-Prise. Maybe I'll alternate these all day to see what other subtleties emerge.


----------



## cakeanddottle

F&T Macouba

ha! j/k
SG KB Plain


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Hedges so far today


----------



## cpmcdill

Bernard Brasil Doppelt-Fermentiert and Dholakia White. Some of those super-fine snuffs remind me of when I've been swimming in the ocean and gotten too much seawater up my nose.


----------



## cpmcdill

Wilson's of Sharrow Royal George


----------



## cpmcdill

de Kralingse Chococreme-L and FUBAR Mango


----------



## cpmcdill

Toque Coltsfoot, Bernard Gekachelter Virginie, and Dholakia Swiss Chocolate so far today. Next up, Swisher Wild Cherry.


----------



## cpmcdill

Lorillard, Honey Bee and Dental sweet scotches, for comparison. 

This thread has gotten a bit quiet. Y'all quit snuffing or just moved on to other forums?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today it's G&H SP thanks to Secret Santa.


----------



## cpmcdill

Toque Christmas Pudding and F&T Old Paris


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Princes Special


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today it's Dholakia Ganga.


----------



## cpmcdill

Toque St. Clements


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Mull of Oa.


----------



## Commander Quan

Toque natural toast.


----------



## cpmcdill

Bernard's Magic Moments and Toque Lime


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch.


----------



## cpmcdill

F&T Old Paris and Toque Kentucky Bourbon


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Abraxas Premium Fin.


----------



## cpmcdill

Toque Berwick Brown


----------



## El wedo del milagro

cpmcdill said:


> Toque Berwick Brown


The same here!


----------



## cpmcdill

Toque SP Extra and Firedance this evening.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

SG SP.


----------



## cpmcdill

SWS St James Parish


----------



## cpmcdill

Snuff binge:

Toque Rustica 
41 Photos White Elephant
Wilson's of Sharrow Tom Buck
Bernard Civette Extrafein


----------



## El wedo del milagro

AS Dental Scotch.


----------



## cpmcdill

Old Mill Yvette


----------



## cpmcdill

Old Mill Solstice


----------



## cpmcdill

Old Mill Puro Dominicana [incredible quality American-made artisan snuff -- Kicks Sir Walter Scott's ass)


----------



## KungFumeta

Gawith & Hoggarth Kendal SP. Damn I just love this stuff. Its ridiculously easy to take, too.
A bump of Gawith Apricot every now and then to alternate with the SP.

I have some Toque Original lying around and I like the taste better than the G&H SP listed above, but its so dry and ground so fine that no matter how gently I sniff it seems to go all the way down into my windpipe... Any helpful suggestions?


----------



## Nachman

KungFumeta said:


> Gawith & Hoggarth Kendal SP. Damn I just love this stuff. Its ridiculously easy to take, too.
> A bump of Gawith Apricot every now and then to alternate with the SP.
> 
> I have some Toque Original lying around and I like the taste better than the G&H SP listed above, but its so dry and ground so fine that no matter how gently I sniff it seems to go all the way down into my windpipe... Any helpful suggestions?


When I use a fine dry snuff, I find that if I snuff off the back of my hand rather than by pinching I get better control and it is easier not to hit the back of my throat.


----------



## cpmcdill

Wilson's of Sharrow Kendal Brown


----------



## izkeh

Tom Buck. My personal fav.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

SWS Mull of Oa.


----------



## cpmcdill

SWS Havana Toast


----------



## Desertlifter

cpmcdill said:


> SWS Havana Toast


How is that Toast?

Must be an SWS night - more St. James Parish for me.


----------



## cpmcdill

Desertlifter said:


> How is that Toast?


Excellent, like so many SWS products. A tobacco-forward toast with some cigar tobacco in it, I suspect. No sauce or infusions that I can detect. Medium-dry and medium fine, so very easy to snuff. I like that St. James too, like the tin note of a good VaPer.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Dholakia Ganga.


----------



## cpmcdill

Bernard Aecht Altbayerischer schmalzler


----------



## izkeh

OG followed immediately by Dholakia Swiss Chocolate....Like shoving a York peppermint patty up your nose.


----------



## Luckysaturn13

ive never heard of snuffing until I found this thread! a whole new way to get a nicotine fix! im gonna have to check this out


----------



## izkeh

Luckysaturn13 said:


> ive never heard of snuffing until I found this thread! a whole new way to get a nicotine fix! im gonna have to check this out


It's a nicotine delivery system for sure. However, there is such a wide array of scents (flavors) that you can really explore it and not get bored. Hard to find decent snuff in the US. I live in SW Michigan and I've never seen it anywhere. I always get mine from overseas. It's surprisingly inexpensive. Check out mr snuff as well as toque usa online.

The other advantage to it, you can fairly discreetly do it whenever and wherever. No smoking allowed? Pop into the bathroom and have a pinch (or right at the bar, like I do). I have even gotten several guys at the local microbrewery I frequent trying it here and there.


----------



## Luckysaturn13

So you just take a pinch and shove it up ur nose and bam that's it?


----------



## izkeh

Luckysaturn13 said:


> So you just take a pinch and shove it up ur nose and bam that's it?


BAM! That's it. You actually sniff it into your nose. You don't want to snort it into your sinuses like some other substances. You get the scent of the snuff and nicotine. Some are more potent than others (in both scent and nicotine).

There's a great video of a old English guy (named Guy) on youtube. Go there and look up "gentleman's guide to snuff taking". Click on the very first video. That'll give you an idea of how it's done. Oh, and admire (or fear) the eyebrows on that guy. LOL


----------



## cpmcdill

WoS Queens Extra Strong


----------



## Luckysaturn13

izkeh said:


> BAM! That's it. You actually sniff it into your nose. You don't want to snort it into your sinuses like some other substances. You get the scent of the snuff and nicotine. Some are more potent than others (in both scent and nicotine).
> 
> There's a great video of a old English guy (named Guy) on youtube. Go there and look up "gentleman's guide to snuff taking". Click on the very first video. That'll give you an idea of how it's done. Oh, and admire (or fear) the eyebrows on that guy. LOL


I soooo gotta try this!


----------



## cpmcdill

Old Mill Puro Dominicana


----------



## El wedo del milagro

F&T High Dry Toast.


----------



## gtechva

Dental Sweet


----------



## ProbateGeek

gtechva said:


> Dental Sweet


This appears to be the first post since January 23rd? What up?

< will revisiting Hedges THE Snuff all day today >


----------



## gtechva

Was waiting on you to jump start it.:smile:Haven't really thought much about posting mine. Everything I snuff is fairly plain.


----------



## gtechva

Peachy.


----------



## gtechva

Just received a variety pack from Toque. It's six 1 ounce bullets. Blueberry, Blueberry Menthol, Bourbon, Ginger, Lime Toast, Christmas Pudding


----------



## Bizumpy

Here, of course, is Part 21 of a 22-part series of how to use nasal snuff:


----------



## gtechva

Toque Bourbon


----------



## gtechva

Tried some Antebellum by Old Mill Snuff Wayne shared with me. Very nice.


----------



## gtechva

Toque SP Extra


----------



## gtechva

Silver Dollar Original


----------



## gtechva

Silver Dollar Cherry


----------



## gtechva

Silver Dollar Original


----------



## gtechva

free shipping today at Mr. Snuff code: 4JULY


----------



## ProbateGeek

gtechva said:


> free shipping today at Mr. Snuff code: 4JULY


Yeah, I got the email too. Placed an order - even without the Cafe 11 - but could not get the code to apply. Tried at least three times. Placed the order anyway, and emailed them immefiately about it. I'm fairly certain they'll make it right.


----------

